#ubuntu-es 2011-08-29
<Xago> hola amigos...existe alguna restricción ahora para bajar videos de Youtube?
<xangua> hay varios complementos para firefox que te permiten hacer eso Xago
<Xago> estoy intentando bajar uno con youtube-dl, pero me da un error: "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sxf_jfwftMw&feature=related"
<xangua> Xago: actualiza a la última versión de youtube-dl , ya sea con un ppa o compilándolo
<Xago> lo veré....pero igual me parece raro, antes ejecutaba ese comando en la terminal y ya
<Xago> es que lo bajé recién
<Xago> :(
<Xago> en este nuevo laptop
<Xago> xangua, muchas gracias, el complemento de firefox está funcionando.
<snake__> alguien podria recomendarme
<snake__> un messenger para linux k soporte la webcam
<snake__> para aser video llamadas
<darkgod> hola gente, como andan?
<darkgod> tengo una consulta
<xangua> snake__: ninguno, agradece a microsoft ;)
<xangua> empathy soporta voz creo
<snake__> mmmmmm
<snake__> enserio no hay ninguno en linux
<debsan_> snake__, amsn ?
<darkgod> acabo de instalar dvd rip y cuando lo ejecute se me abrio automaticamente el sector de prefencias, la consulta es como hago para darle otra ruta a la carpeta donde se van a crear mis proyectos?porque cuando quise hacerlo se agregaron automaticamente las que dice el programa y el disco donde se asignaron es chico, solo tengo el sistema ahi...
<darkgod> me podran dar una mano?
<darkgod> hay alguien en casa?
<olmert> buenas
<olmert> [pasa una planta rodadora]
<user__> hi
<olmert> hi user__
<olmert> try #ubuntu-en
<user__> olmert: Vende el pc y asi dejaremos de vejarte.
<olmert> ¿?!
<user__> olmert: Se ke te lo follemos, pasate a las barrakas y te cortas el cuello desangrandote como un cerdo haras felices a miles de usuarios de internet.
<olmert> user__ con lo que me costo comprarlo
<user__> olmert: Por ke apestas a estierkol?
<user__> olmert: Eres virgen a tu monitor para ke te doblamos las piernas en una cama de hospital.
<user__> Itxshell: Por ke te plante una hostia aria ke te ingresen en un plato y te estampaste contra el suelo konvulsionandote y echando espuma por la nariz.
<olmert> :s
<sanrom> hola, hice una actualización y ahora me quedaron varios kerneles instalados y ahora tengo programas que no funcionan, hay alguna forma de hacer una recuperación del sistema?
<sanrom> a alguien le paso hacer una actualización y tener problemas luego?
<diosmi> si muchas veces a mi
<sanrom> a mi me gustaria poder hacer una recuperacion del sistema, es posible?
<sanrom> o tengo mucho winbugs en la cabeza aún?
<diosmi> mmmm eso nunca lo pude hacer, o sea... hacer lo que en windows es restaurar sistema a un estado anterior ...  eso exactamente no se o no se puede
<chilicuil> sanrom: utiliza un kernel anterior
<chilicuil> sanrom: y ve si eso soluciona tus problemas
<diosmi> no creo chilicuil
<diosmi> a mi nunca me dio buen resultado
<sanrom> ya lo intenté pero no funcionó
<diosmi> lo ideal seria tener una aplicacion o algo tipo restaurar sistema de windows... pero no se si eso existe en linux
<sanrom> además tenía a gnome como escritorio predeterminado y ahora tengo kde jaja
<sanrom> estaría bueno poder hacerlo volver a una fecha determinada (o más o menos)
<diosmi> existe algoo asi en ubuntu?
<sanrom> estaría bueno
<sanrom> veré en San Google
<diosmi> chicos alguien sabe de un buen keylogger para ubuntu?
<diosmi> porque he buscado en internet y nada bueno...
<diosmi> algo que tenga interfaz gráfica con una convinacion de teclas y que guarde todo en texto plano simple...
<diosmi> con pequeñas informaciones del horario y a lo sumo el programa utilizado ó nombre de ventana
<sanrom> yo tampoco encontré nada bueno para linux cuando busque
<sanrom> a la comunidad no le interesa mucho ese tipo de espionaje
<sergio45> buenas
<metxas> buenos dias
<metxas> alguien podria echarme una mano? que ubuntu no me detecta el bluetooth
<gnome-terminal> Quien save... quisas todas XD
<gnome-terminal> Lee la Wiki de ubuntu.
<gnome-terminal> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<gnome-terminal> :)
<ivedci89-desktop> buendía a todos!!!
<gnome-terminal> Algun problemita que quieran decir?
<clasclin> consulta solamente, el script `rename' es el de lwall o alguna modificacion?
<clasclin> quiero usarlo en distro no-debian
<clasclin> y encuentro mucho codigo util escrito en perl
<gnome-terminal> Yo no entender :S
<clasclin> aunque me gustaria ver el de ubuntu
<clasclin> hay un comando llamado `rename' que en distros basadas en ubuntu
<clasclin> no son binarios sino que es un script de perl
<clasclin> ahora me explico?
<gnome-terminal> Perdonar yo ser novato, quisas otros ayudarte suerte.
<clasclin> normalmente otras distros traen versiones diferentes ej: opensuse trae la de util-linux
<dannyLopez> buenas, esta tarjeta de video me soporta los efectos de compiz: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<dannyLopez> sera acaso por que no tengo xorg
<dannyLopez> ?
<gnome-terminal> ...
<gnome-terminal> Ubuntu le sobra Xorg
<gnome-terminal> Claro que la tiene
<dannyLopez> gnome-terminal: pues en /etc/X11/ no me aparece xorg
<gnome-terminal> Pues que raro no? sigue buscando. XD
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> como puedo hacer para abrir el puerto 6677 del firewall??
<sergio45> buenas chicos tengo una consulta, me gustaría poder tener la opción de ubuntu 11.04 de mover la ventana hacia la izquierda y que se ajuste hasta la mitad de la ventana, pero puedo hacer eso en ubuntu 10.04 con compiz o de alguna forma???
<gnome-terminal> Si, pero buscalo en esta www.paraisolinux.com
<sergio45> a vale muchas gracias
<sergio45> gnome-terminal, si no me equivoco la solucion esta en esta pagina http://paraisolinux.com/tiling-windows-en-ubuntu-10-04/ por si alguien tiene el mismo problema
<sergio45> gnome-terminal, es eso lo que tengo que instalar verdad?
<chilicuil> sergio45: no, un tiling window es mas parecido a esto http://i.imgur.com/K4KcL.png
<chilicuil> sergio45: no estoy seguro si te refieres al efecto (parecido a Windows 7) donde mueves una aplicacion a alguna esquina y se acomoda automaticamente abarcando la mitad o si te refieres a la forma en la que se puede cortar la aplicacion a la mitad entre 2 escritorios virtuales
<Xago> amigos...re-instalé mi ubuntu 10.10 de 64-bits. Pero no consigo hacer que imprima correctamente en una laserjet en red
<enav> describe que como esta la impresora conectada
<Xago> via red Jetdirect
<mimecar> Xago: ¿te funciona si la conectas usando el cable?
<enav> my pregunta seria entonces... esta conectada a otra computadora, que os tiene dicha computadora, o.... esta conectada a la red usando un printserver ????
<Xago> no tiene cable...cuando tenía mi ubuntu en 32 bits...imprimía sin problemas
<Xago> ahora no sé porqué no me imprime correctamente. Me da error, pero me lanza una hoja que dice: "Unable to open the initial device, quitting"
<mimecar> las impresoras de HP necesitan que instales el firmware de la impresora
<sergio45> mimecar, hola como andas?
<alexander> hola
<sergio45> alexander, hola
<Guest56817> tengo un problema, no puedo reproducir discos bluray
<Guest56817> ni vlc ni mplayer
<mimecar> Guest56817: me parece que el soporte no es completo
<mimecar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Guest56817> ahí me pone para copiarlo a tmp pero yo solo quiero leerlo
<caronte> buenas una consulta, donde puedo encontrar compiz para windowsxp?
<mimecar> caronte: compiz no está para windows
<caronte> mmm que lastima
<caronte> bueno, bueno
<eliricci> teclado descontrolado
<eliricci> help
<icaro440> se te cambian de usa a castellano sin motivo?
<eliricci> si algo asi
<icaro440> ffff, a mi tambien
<icaro440> y no se por que
<icaro440> jajajaja
<icaro440> lo siento
<eliricci> de aratos empieza a hacer un monton de descantrol
<eliricci> teclea cosas sin sentido
<icaro440> bueno, a tanto no llega el mio
<icaro440> igual tienes un espiritu en casa
<eliricci> presionas un sola vez y salen cientos de teclas en el buffer
<icaro440> has jugado a la ouija ultimamente?
<eliricci> en serio
<icaro440> jejeje
<icaro440> perdona
<icaro440> no se que puede ser
<eliricci> los arrobas no salen más...
<icaro440> has probado a iniciar en otro usuario?
<eliricci> si, es igual
<eliricci> y sino asi de aratos sale bien
<icaro440> y otra distro? podrias probar un live cd
<icaro440> de otra version de ubuntu
<icaro440> para ver si te pasa lo mismo
<icaro440> o no
<icaro440> y descartar que sea el hardware
<eliricci>  pense que era algun problema con el Fn del teclado de la notebook
<icaro440> bueno en una notebook que tengo, le callo un poco de agua
<icaro440> sobre el teclado
<icaro440> y a veces
<icaro440> las teclas de direccion
<icaro440> digamos que se pulsan solas
<icaro440> puede ser que te haya caido algun liquido?
<eliricci> chilicuil:  carnau arp- sisisi las teclas de direccion se suelen pulsar solas+
<eliricci> commodore KE-8327-MB
<icaro440> reemplazar el teclado (te puede salir por unos 20-30 euros)
<icaro440> eso me costo a mi en un portatil acer
<eliricci> es una noteboo
<eliricci> k
<icaro440> ya, mas pequeñito
<icaro440> pues yo probaria primero lo de la livecd
<eliricci> pero es nuevo el teclado la compu todo... es algo del software..!!!
<icaro440> o live usb
<eliricci> bien
<icaro440> a ver si alguien sabe..
<icaro440> no te desanimes
<eliricci> ok
<eliricci> hola
<eliricci>  ESTAN???
<icaro440> la gente suele estar afk dales tiempo
<icaro440> pueden pasar horas hasta que lean tu problema
<icaro440> no desesperes
<eliricci> OK
<guille_> buenas tardes
<guille_> si tengo garmin-samba instalado, interfiere con otras instalaciones de samba ?
<guille_> o se comparten de manera distinta ?
<guille_> INTERFIERE CON gnome-user-share/gnome-user-share ?
<fzeta> iep, buenas!
<eliricci> hola.... probé de iniciar desde un kernel diferente al de la ultima actualizacion y funciona todo bien aparentemente
<eliricci> icaro440:
<eliricci> hoola
<guille_> hola, yo te leo
<icaro440> hey
<guille_> aunque no te pueda ayudar :P
<eliricci> jeje
<icaro440> si? pues mira
<icaro440> felicidades!!!
<eliricci> pero que tiene que ver? quiero saber cuál es el error. aparte no me deja enviar informe de errores acerca de este problemilla
<eliricci> bueno dejo dicho, que es muy probable que el kernel de ubuntu 10.04 Linux 2.6.32-33-generic con GNOME 2.30.2,  ha dado problemas con el teclado (se "descontrolo tirando demaciadas pulsaciones en el buffer o algo asi") --- el equipo es un Commodore KE-8327-MB (notebook) en todos los usuarios daba el mismo drama... saludos... estoy actulizando a continuacion.
<guille_> algún experto en samba por aquí ?
<guille_> gracias ...
<eliricci> listo, al parecer todo funcionando... cualquier cosa, esta history continued
<kanapki> ¡ hola !
<kanapki> tengo un ordinator portable, con windows 7 tiene 3h30 de autonomia. Pero con ubuntu o crunchbang, tiene menos de 3h... entonces, aqui esta mi pregunta : ¿Como puedo haber une autonomia tan grande que con windows ? (perdon para mi muy malo espanol)
<xangua> será cosa del nuevo kernel, o eso he leiído
<m4v> kanapki: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<m4v> ahí en los comentarios hay un workaround para mejorar el consumo
<kanapki> muchas gracias
<valentino__> hola camaradas..
<kanapki> ¿ piense que puedo haber la misma autonomia que con windows ?
<m4v> kanapki: no se, denpende del hardware y los drivers, no creo que sea la misma
<dannyLopez> como hago para que no se me bloquee la pantalla
<kanapki> entiendo
<xangua> ddesactivalo desde el gestor de energia o salva pantallas dannylopez
<dannyLopez> xangua: gracias era desde el salvapantallas
<kanapki> ¿ alguien conoce puppy linux ? ¿esta una buena idea para mi problema de autonomia ?
<xangua> kanapki este es un canal de ubuntu no de puppy gracias ;)
<kanapki> claro, perdon
<valentino__> Alguien es de esta sala es miembro de algun grupo de usuarios GNU/Linux..??
<xangua> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<valentino__> ok.. quedo claro.. es la primera vez que entro a la sala..
<valentino__> puntualmente deseo saber cuales son las caracteristicas que debo tener para llevar a cabo un install fest en mi provincia...
<mimecar> valentino__: lo puedes hacer tu mismo sin depender de un grupo local
<valentino__> es que la idea de tener un grupo local es la de socializar.. una de las cosas que no debemos perder..
<valentino__> entiendo que uniendo conocimientos se puede llegar mas lejos ..
<valentino__> aparte me gusta la idea de participar en un grupo... por que no?
<xangua> pss hazlo e invita a tus amigos jum
<gor> wenas a todos
<valentino__> que tal gor!
<gor> una pregunta subjetiva...para organizar fotos...shotwell, fspot o Picasa?
<gor> hola valentino
<gor> y compañía
<xangua> lo que más te guste gom
<gor> son todas buenas si
<gor> me quedaré con el Picasa de momento
<gor> otra pregun... no me atrevo a actualizar al 11 por eso del unity...tengo la 10.10 LTS... mis temores son fundados?
<mimecar> temores para ...?
<gor> tengo malas experiencias en actualizaciones de version
<gor> que dejen de rular ciertas cosas
<xangua> gor 10.10 no es lts
<mimecar> si no usas repositorios de PPA, no deberías tener problemas importantes
<gor> si los uso
<gor> tengo el menu de inicio de linuxmint por ejemplo
<gor> no es lts?
<mimecar> en la actualización se desactivan
<gor> pos pasando
<gor> lo chulo que está el inicio de linuxmint
<mimecar> gor: ¿te esperarás hasta la 12.04 entonces?
<gor> para mi mucho mejor que gnomenu
<gor> pos no se
<gor> que hacer
<mimecar> si quieres LTS...
<gor> ahora me ruula todo perfecto
<mimecar> LTS solo tiene soporte más tiempo
<mimecar> nada más
<gor> por eso
<gor> me rula todo pues ya esta
<gor> con la camara web de dios
<gor> las pasé putas
<gor> se veia al reves
<gor> de hecho en algun programa todavia me lo hace, en el QT Face Trainer por ejemplo
<gor> así que no lo puedo usar
<mimecar> eso es cosa del driver de la webcam
<gor> el caso es que con el pane de control de V4L puedo hacer flip horizontal y vertical al ser UVC pero en el programa de reconocimiento facial no lo pilla
<gor> q va
<gor> o bueno si
<gor> edite el /etc/rc.local
<gor> poniendo una linea para que le diera la vuelta
<gor> pero este programa no lo pilla
<gor> sale al reves si o si
<gor> así que no hace el reconocimiento facial
<gor> el cheese y demás rula perfecto el truquillo
<mimecar> gor: depende de la librería que use el programa
<gor> UVC es
 * CanihoJR buenass
<gor> creo no se
<gor> ah vale
<gor> si tienes razón
<gor> el programa es un poco amateur
<gor> será por eso
<gor> es el unico que no corrige lo del flip
<gor> de todas formas es un problema de la cam integrada en mi ASUS
<gor> bueno hasta otra
<richardstallman> probando probando y muchisima suerte
<xangua> tienes alguna pregunta?
<CanihoJR> este canal da soporte a Lubuntu?
<Juheros> Buenas
<richardstallman> si por casualidad alguie conoce un software llamado hotspotshield y de cuyo nombre no quieren saber en este sitio
<m4v> CanihoJR: supongo que si, #lubuntu-es debe estar vacio.
<CanihoJR> alguien sabe que tal vá Lubuntu? como para instalarlo en un entorno de produccion? en teoria solo es para un TPV, solo me interesa tener Chromium y Gambas2, algun consejo?
<m4v> CanihoJR: probé en un VB y anda, pero no lo usé mucho.
<m4v> si ví que consume ciento y pico de megas de ram, contra los 300 de ubuntu-
<dzup> m4v: quitte el op que intimidas
<xangua> m4v y con unity cuanto consume de base?
<CanihoJR> m4v, yo de ram, voy sobrao, 2gb me deben de dar de sobra... mi preocupacion es el micro
<CanihoJR> que es un atom chorra de esos
<dzup> gracias :p
<m4v> xangua: no me fijé, no me anda Unity en VB
<gor> wenas de nuevo
<gor> mimecar
<gor> una cosa: he mirado que en skype también me pasa eso de la camara invertida
<gor> la solucion es arrancar los programas que hagan esto de la siguiente manera
<gor> en consola: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype (o el programa en cuestion)
<gor> ahora bien, tu sabes como editar y donde esto para que lo pillen sin tener que arrancarlos asi?
<mimecar> create un script que haga el cambio y lance skype
<gor> voy a probar con el de reconocimiento facial
<_Richie_> Como puedo unir 3 enlaces de internet con ubuntu -- lei algo de ifenslave y Bonding
<_Richie_> pero no me queda claro
<gor> es que esa linea es precisamente la que añadi en /etc/rc.local
<gor> sin el nombre del programa claro
<gor> ok asias mime
<mimecar> suerte
<gor> voya  ver el otro programa
<Juheros> buenas
<Juheros> alguien sabe como implementar  destination NAT  en ubuntu?
<Juheros> es que necesito redirigir el trafico que le llegue a un equipo con ubuntu por el puerto 3389 a otra maquina en mi lan
<m4v> ya tenés andando el NAT?
<Juheros> noo
<m4v> osea, si las máquinas de tu red tienen internet entonces el NAT está, lo que querés hacer es redirigir un puerto
<Juheros> si pero en mi lan las maquinas salen por otro proxy
<_Richie_> Juheros dame 1 min y te paso
<_Richie_> Juheros :  iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -p tcp -d 192.168.1.10 --dport 3389 -j ACCEPT
<_Richie_> Juheros :  iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 3389 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.10:3389
<_Richie_> eth0 es la interfaz de internet
<_Richie_> esos 2 lineas
<_Richie_> funcionan perfectamente
<Juheros> corrigeme plis
<Juheros> tengo un equipo con server 2008
<Juheros> y quiero que se conecten por terminal server a el desde internet con ip publica
<_Richie_> si tienes un linux delante con iptables
<Juheros> pero no quiero dejarlo expuesto a internet directamente, por eso lo de ip tables
<_Richie_> esas lineas que paso funcionan
<_Richie_> solo das acceso al puerto 3389
<_Richie_> si usas el parametro -s  source
<Juheros> lo demas quedan bloqueados?
<_Richie_> bueno solo te pase como se hace la redireccion, que era lo que pedias
<Juheros> funciona como un firewall
<_Richie_> para bloquear el resto seria
<_Richie_> iptables -A FORWARD -j DROP
<_Richie_> primero le das permiso al puerto y despues bloqueas todo
<_Richie_> si usas el parametro -s remota desde internet
<Juheros> debo dejar el 22 y el 3389 solamente
<_Richie_> le indicas que solo redirija al puerto 3389 desde la ip publica remota
<_Richie_> que indiques
<_Richie_> 22 local al firewall linux
<_Richie_> y 3389 al windows
<kanapki> many people use ubuntu in espana ?
<Juheros> _Richie_ gracias
<_Richie_> Juheros : de nada
<Juheros> voy a intentar eso
<_Richie_> ok
<Juheros> me recomendas algun firewall
<_Richie_> iptables
<Juheros> o asi puedo estar un poco tranquilo
<_Richie_> todo lo puedes controlar con iptables
<kanapki> muchas personas utilizan ubuntu en espana ?
<_Richie_> hay mucha documentacion en internet sobre iptables + ubuntu
<omikron4> kanapki: cada vez mas pipol use ubuntu
<_Richie_> Como puedo unir 3 enlaces de internet con ubuntu -- lei algo de ifenslave y Bonding?
<kanapki> ok omikron, soy de France
<omikron4> pero es tema de off-topic /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> kanapki: you might better join #ubuntu-es-offtopic, as this is a spanish support channel.
<kanapki> ok
<kanapki> gracias
<_Richie_> chau
<METALY> buenas
<totocolombia> Buenas tardes alguien conoce alguna herramienta que me permita pasar un libro en Flash a PDF ?
<m4v> nunca ví un libro en flash..
<m4v> mucho menos como pasarlo a pdf :/
<totocolombia> si me enviaron uno en flash y quiero tenerlo en pdf pa poder manipularlo mejor
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-30
<usuario> holas
<usuario> hay alguien por ahi?
<usuario> necesito un poco de ayuda
<usuario> acerca de configurar un proxy transparente
<usuario> anyone?
<usuario> alguien?
<usuario> naranjas?
<x-kap3> jajajajaja
<x-kap3> k necesitas ?
<x-kap3> usuario: ??????
<Itxshell> necesita naranjas dice
<x-kap3> jajajajajajajajajajajaja lo mas seguro pero dudo k las encuntre aki Itxshell jajajaja
<Itxshell> vio el tonito naranja de el antiguo ubuntu por eso paro acá
<Itxshell> 0.o pero ahora solo hay uvas
<x-kap3> Itxshell: jajajajajajajajaja
<Itxshell> ojo x-kap3 de mucho reir se arruga uno
<x-kap3> Itxshell: eso es verdad mejor le paro :)
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> que odioso
<Itxshell> a ver mejor un tema técnico
<x-kap3> jajajajajajaja
<Itxshell> no puedo imprimir desde mi ubuntito 10.10
<x-kap3> aaaaaaam
<Itxshell> ni con una canon 250
<Itxshell> ni con una epson 320
<Itxshell> ni con una epson 270
<Itxshell> osea con anda
<Itxshell> nada*
<Itxshell> :(
<x-kap3> k programa ocupas para impresion la verdad esk no tengo impresora
<x-kap3> Itxshell: estas ocupando cups
<x-kap3> ?
<Itxshell> instale todo como corresponde
<Itxshell> elegi el puerto
<Itxshell> ya revise los cups
<Itxshell> pues quiero imprimir desde libre office
<Itxshell> o desde gimp
<Itxshell> pero nada
<Itxshell> simplemente me dice que si mando la impresion pero no pasa nada
<Itxshell> es que probe de todo
<Itxshell> en otras distro si me imprime
<Itxshell> pero desde ubuntu nada
<Itxshell> hasta desde winbugcito me imprime
<Itxshell> 0_o
<Itxshell> ya vengo tengo que reiniciar mi modem
<Itxshell> no me contestes ahorita ok
<Itxshell> jajaja
<usuario> lo siento ubunteros...
<usuario> estaba peleando con la linea
<x-kap3> jajajajajajajajja
<claudioblackbox> hola a todos como estan soy de bolivia
<claudioblackbox> tengo una duda
<claudioblackbox> intente instalar virtual box pero no corrio ahora no puedo desistalarla
<claudioblackbox> como puede limpiar cualquier resto del softaware
<Newbie_Zero> una consulta
<Newbie_Zero> porque con wicd se me desconecta contastemente el wifi
<PunkiD> saluton
<PunkiD> no esta
<PunkiD> :(
<Yipman3> u.u
<neokx> hello
<neokx> alguien por aqui
<arp-> ¿
<neokx> no soloestoy un poco aburrido
<arp-> ok
<neokx> bueno si sabes algo hacerca de aircrack?
<arp-> !aircrack
<kubot> Aircrack-ng es una suite para auditoria Wi-Fi, el cual es independiente a Ubuntu. Por lo tanto no se da ningun tipo de soporte. Consulte en su canal oficial: #aircrack-ng
<neokx> join #aircrack-ng
<arp-> /
<arp-> :p
<neokx> si ya gracias
<neokx> :(
<neokx> !airodump
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'airodump'.
<neokx> wow este boot si que es sorprendente
<arp-> ja
<arp-> Bot
<neokx> ok bot
<neokx> de donde eres
<neokx> de españa?
<arp-> no
<arp-> Arg
<neokx> aaa ok
<neokx> yo soy mexicano
<neokx> ustedes son mejores para el futbol
<arp-> Uds. ganaron el ultimo mundial.
<arp-> po el momento Uds. son los mejores :P
<neokx> sub 17
<BoF> alguien ha realizado un swaping con la tarjeta de video?
<Yah_yo0> Hey xavi
<Yah_yo0> مرحباااااااااااااا
<Yah_yo0> طب ÈËdNHc
<Yah_yo0> شو بتحكو
<Yah_yo0> Bay
<psykher> hola gente como estan?
<psykher> actualmente me encuentro conectado desde un android saludos! estoy para lo que se ofresca
<AndIrc_> hi
<psykher> b
<psykher> .
<ubuntu_> hola, que tal
<ubuntu_> intente modificar una de las particiones, y cuando reinicie el pc, no podia entrar, alguien me ayuda?
<ubuntu_> hey
<ubuntu_> algiien que pueda ayudarme'? por favor
<erAbuelo> ubuntu_: como no digas exactamente que te pasa dificil ayudarte
<ubuntu_> Abuelo, lo dije asi solo para ver si habia alguien
<ubuntu_> mira
<ubuntu_> resulta que una amiga me pidio que le ayudara con su pc
<ubuntu_> usa windows vista
<ubuntu_> no tenia espacio, pero tenia una particion de mas de la mitad del disco a la que no podia acceder
<ubuntu_> sigues ahi abuelo?
<ubuntu_> entonces usé el livecd de ubuntu para organizar de nuevo sus particiones
<ubuntu_> al parecer no podia acceder a ellas
<ubuntu_> hasta que logre desmontarla
<ubuntu_> cree otra nueva
<ubuntu_> reinicie y no inició
<ubuntu_> pense que era el grub
<ubuntu_> pero creo que no es
<ubuntu_> ahora sospecho que tiene un sector malo
<ubuntu_> alguien puede ayudarme'?
<erAbuelo> ubuntu_: no puede acceder desde windows ?
<ubuntu_> reinicio y no me sale ninguna unidad
<erAbuelo> pero desde windows o linux ?
<ubuntu_> ademas, comenzando de nuevo cno el live cd, me aparece la opcion desmontar, pero nome aparece habilitada, usando el gparted
<ubuntu_> el pc se supone que debe iniciar en windows, esta nena no usa ubuntu
<erAbuelo> que hiciste con las particiones, exactamente
<ubuntu_> mira
<ubuntu_> abri gparted
<ubuntu_> la particion que necesitaba eliminar, para ampliar la otra, pues la eliminé
<ubuntu_> no era la primera, ni tenia archivos
<ubuntu_> asi que logre eliminarla
<ubuntu_> crear otra
<ubuntu_> despues
<ubuntu_> pero desmonte todas las particiones
<ubuntu_> reinicie el pc
<ubuntu_> y no entraba a windows
<ubuntu_> inicie de nuevo la sesion live
<ubuntu_> las particiones no se montaban
<erAbuelo> estas en el live ?
<ubuntu_> en este momento estoy desde la sesion live
<ubuntu_> si
<erAbuelo> abre un terminal y pon: sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu_> ya
<ubuntu_> y me sale lo siguiente
<ubuntu_> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<ubuntu_> /dev/sda1               2       11474    92156872+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<ubuntu_> /dev/sda2           11475       38914   220405760    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu_> /dev/sda5               2        6375    51199123+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu_> /dev/sda6            6376       11474    40957686    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /m
<erAbuelo> la proxima vez lo pegas en pastebin.ubuntu.com, ahora tienes que esperar un rato
<ubuntu_> abuelo
<erAbuelo> la proxima vez lo pegas en pastebin.ubuntu.com, ahora tienes que esperar un rato
<ubuntu_> pudiste leerme?
<erAbuelo> mas o menos
<ubuntu_> si, es que el firefox esta como lento
<erAbuelo> tienes 4 particiones en el disco ?
<ubuntu_> leiste lo que te envie?
<ubuntu_> si, son 4
<erAbuelo> te cargaste lo que no debias xD
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu_> estas seguro?
<erAbuelo> si te fijas tienes 3 particiones y una extendida
<ubuntu_> aja
<ubuntu_> entonces
<ubuntu_> pero las otras particiones estanintactas, no?
<ubuntu_> yo las veo intactas
<erAbuelo> intenta  montarlas a mano, si no te deja es que no estan bien
<ubuntu_> sospeché que me habia cag.. en la que era
<ubuntu_> como las monto a mano, no se muy bien como hacerlo en consola
<ubuntu_> siempre lo hago desde nautilus
<erAbuelo> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt <- por ejemplo
<ubuntu_> en este momento uso al utilidad de discos
<erAbuelo> ni idea, nunca lo he usado
<ubuntu_> lo que pasa es que ahora el gnome esta fallando
<ubuntu_> y entonces cro que reiniciare
<ubuntu_> espero que este saca cuando regrese
<ubuntu_> ok?
<erAbuelo> puede ser
<ubuntu_> Abuelo??
<ubuntu_> Abuelo?
<gnome-terminal> Hola
<gnome-terminal> Tengo un problema...
<ubuntu_> que pasa gnome
<ubuntu_> vamos a ver que podemos hacer
<gnome-terminal> veran no puedo usar la version ubuntu live pues quedo inservible...
<gnome-terminal> ahora uso xubuntu de emergencia
<ubuntu_> mmmmmmm rayaste el cd? o algo asi?
<ubuntu_> bueno, entonces, que ocurre, cual es el problema
<gnome-terminal> por que el idiota de mi hermano lo rompio por rabia del internet :S
<ubuntu_> jeje
<gnome-terminal> de veras pero olvidemos eso tengo un problema con eso de que xubuntu no reconoce la unidad D de windows :S
<gnome-terminal> Tengo 2 C y D la D es donde guardo todos mis archivos
<ubuntu_> ah, viejo, y tenes particion swap?
<gnome-terminal> Quisiera saver como abrir esa unidad
<gnome-terminal> Aver..
<ubuntu_> que formato tiene tu particion
<gnome-terminal> Solo tengo Gpard y es NTFS
<gnome-terminal> Necesito algo que reconosca la unidad D
<gnome-terminal> Ayudame T_T
<ubuntu_> viejo, crea una pequeña particion de formato swap, con el gparted, la particion puede ser de 500 Mb o una giga no mas
<gnome-terminal> Gracias
<ubuntu_> esa particion es para intercambiod e datos
<ubuntu_> ensaya asi
<gnome-terminal> Que idiota soy olvide que tengo otra distro Archbang con eso lo reconoce al instante perdon por molestarlos
<gnome-terminal> Estaba preocupado de que ese idiota lo borrara de la DD
<gnome-terminal> Gracias nos vemos despues fiuuu
<ubuntu_> jej
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> Alguien puede indicarme como erparar grub?
<ubuntu_> con consola?
<ubuntu_> Alguien puede indicarme como reparar el grub desde la consola?
<ubuntu_> Alguien puede indicarme como reparar el grub desde la consola?
<ubuntu_> Alguien puede indicarme como reparar el grub desde la consola?
<niko> ubuntu_: no need to repeat
<ubuntu_> lo siento, hace rato lo puse
<ubuntu_> miko, puedes ayudarme?
<ubuntu_> sorry, niko
<lycan> Hi
<lycan> un poco de ayuda con el escritorio Xfce
<jesuselifelet> hola a todos solo una pregunta bueno dos 11.04 se basa en debian testing? Al igual que el ubuntu 11.10
 * iUs3r hol -a
 * CanihoJR buenas
<mtnz> hola...
<mtnz> espero k alguin me puede ayudar..
<mtnz> estoy usando ubuntu 11.04....
<mtnz> he puesto el gestador de energia para k nunca entra en hibirnacion, pero no....entra en hibernacion despues de unos 10 min de estar en reposo y cuando sale de hibernacion esta ya congeldo.....una solucion??¿¿
<alejandro> hola?
<ubuntu_> Buenos dias señores, necesito reparar el grub para iniciar mi pc con windows, alguien puede ayudarme a hacerlo desde la consola?
<ubuntu_> Buenos dias señores, necesito reparar el grub para iniciar mi pc con windows, alguien puede ayudarme a hacerlo desde la consola?
<xangua> !grub | ubuntu_
<kubot> ubuntu_: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<ubuntu_> no me funcionaron esas instrucciones kubot
<ubuntu_> pedes ayudarme ocon los errrores??
<aguitel> hay que leer che
<ubuntu_> aguitel, he leido... llevo toda la noche viejo
<ubuntu_> soloq ue em salen algunos errores que no he encontrado en la web
<ubuntu_> entonces ando buscando ayuda
<ubuntu_> ese es el procedimiento nosrmal, opor lo menos el que sigo
<ubuntu_> vos podes ayudarme con los errores que me salen siguiend este procedimiento'?
 * CanihoJR buenas
<ubuntu_> buenas
<aguitel> que errorres salen
<fosco_> ubuntu_: reparar grub? lo has eliminado?
<Ramir00> alguien que use amarok....lo instale pero no funciona cargo los temas y recorre toda la lista y no reproduce nada los discos estan montados
<Ramir00> oh elijo un tema y le pongo reproducir con amarok yy no lo reproduce
<mimecar> !detalles Ramir00
<kubot> Ramir00: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
 * CanihoJR saluda
<Ramir00> no tira error, carga los temas y no los reproduce
<Ramir00> revisa toda la lista rapido y no reproduce
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Ramir00> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con kde?
<Ramir00> maverick
<Ramir00> gnome
<mimecar> ¿has instalado los codecs de audio?
<Ramir00> uso qmmp , y se escucha
<Ramir00> asi que estan instalados
<Ramir00> audacious, rytomec, todos andan
<mimecar> los codecs son diferentes si la aplicación es de KDE
<Ramir00> como los busco en el centroo? con que nombre
<mimecar> no se como se llaman en kde, ahora tendrás puestos los codecs para gstreamer
<mimecar> !codec
<kubot> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mimecar> parece que esos son de gnome
<Ramir00> sudo apt-get install libxine1-all-plugins
<Ramir00> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<Ramir00> tenia abierto synaptic
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> Una duda, ¿que programa puedo utlizar para la webcam?, acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04, no sé si me la reconoce...
<fosco_> kisko: cheese
<kisko> gracias, fosco, voy a probar...;_
<Ramir00> o
<Ramir00> mimecar sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<mimecar> ok
<kisko> He instalado cheese y no reconoce la webcam
<kisko> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/678202/
<kisko> lsusb
<kisko> si la reconoce...
<kisko> ¿que puedo hacer?...  :(
<fosco_> kisko: mira en las preferencias de cheese
<fosco_> quizá tengas q cambiar el dispositivo por defecto
<mimecar> kisko: que salga en lsusb no quiere decir que el sistema la reconozca
<kisko> mimecar: como puedo hacer para que la reconozca...
<mimecar> en el pastebin no veo la información de la cámara
<mimecar> ¿en que línea está?
<kisko> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<kisko> mil perdones a tod@s...
<fzeta> iep nas pajaritos...
<mimecar> avisa cuando pongas el texto
<kisko> después instalar cheese,no había activado (Fn / F6), para activar la cámara...
<mimecar> ok
<kisko> Todo Ok, gracias  :-)
<fosco_> ok
<kisko> fosco | Gracias por todo :-)
<xangua> quien usa android aqui¿¿
<fosco_> xangua: yo
 * CanihoJR saluda
<jesuselifelet> alguien que use ubuntu 10.10 que me pase una copia del contenido del archivo /etc/init.d/ondemand
<jesuselifelet> bueno del ondemand por que cometi un error y no guarde una copia
<m4v> jesuselifelet: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall initscripts"
<m4v> debería restaurar el archivo
<jesuselifelet> m4v, ya lo estoy ejecutando
<jesuselifelet> m4v me pido reinicio regreso no sin antes agradecerte
<jesuselifelet> ya regrese
<__import__> hola gente!
<Xago> amigos...cuando ejecuto un script archivo.sh, el cual debe obtener info de una BD y quiero que el resultado sea enviado a un archivo.txt, debería ser: sh archivo.sh >> destino.txt ¿?
<Xago> qué pasó? están todos durmiendo?
<danielfcc> saludos
<danielfcc> a alguien le ha pasado que winff ah dejado de funcionar..??
<danielfcc> o alguien sabe de alguna alternativa a winff??
<Xago> yo con suerte sé que sirve para convertir video a otro formato :D
<Xago> mi versión 10.10 de 64 bits no funciona cuando activo el proceso suspender cuando cierro la pantalla. Queda trabajando como si estuviera abierto.
<Xago> qué debo hacer?
<snake__> podrian alguien ayudarme el workbench
<snake__> es k le doy este comando y me dise k no se ecuentra el paquete
<snake__> install mysql workbench-gpl
<Xago> mi versión 10.10 de 64 bits no funciona cuando activo el proceso suspender cuando cierro la pantalla. Queda trabajando como si estuviera abierto.
<duende> hola gente, tengo un problema, con los temas de iconos en ubuntu mas exactamten usando thunar
<duende> hola?? .. gente tengo un problema con temas de iconos en thunar
<snake__> como instalar una maquina virtual en ubuntu
<snake__> que no sea virtual machine
<snake__> virtualbox
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-31
<devilman__> buenas noches
<SmRafa> devilman__, buenas noches
<devilman__> necesito una ayuda
<devilman__> tengo instalado en mi portatil panasonic toughbook CF73 xubuntu CF 73
<devilman__> Xubuntu Maverick
<devilman__> el asunto es q hasta ahora le compre el tactil
<devilman__> y ps no hallo como calibrarlo
<devilman__> cialquier ayuda sera agradecida
<devilman__> cualquier
<hugodidier> hola cuates muy buena tarde linuxeros! :-D
<hugodidier> alguien de aqui usa Sylpheed como gestor de correo?
<cousteau> snake__, también está el qemy
<cousteau> *qemu, y también el faumachine
<cousteau> !qemu
<kubot> qemu es un emulador que puedes usar para correr otro sistema operativo - ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<hugodidier> Hola hola
<devilman__> por lo visto no tienen idea, oks, gracias
<hugodidier> de que devilman__ ?
<devilman__> de calibrar un touchscreen q compre hace poco
<devilman__> cuando instale xubuntu, el portatil tenia partido el touch, y ps hasta hace poco logre comprarlo
<hugodidier> si
<hugodidier> y luego?
<devilman__> el portatil es un panasonic toughbook cf 73 y tiene instalado xubuntu, pero el touch no funciona
<devilman__> xubuntu maverick
<devilman__> el otro punto es q via lspci no aparece pero en dmidecode si
<devilman__> alguno sabe como configurar el tactil de un panasonic toughbook cf 73 con xubuntu maverick??
<hugodidier> yo intentaría probando con otro live-cd para ver que si no reconosca
<devilman__> mm, pero xubuntu esta instalado, no deberia reconocerlo??
<hugodidier> pues quiero pensar que si debería, pero yo para descartar que si esté bien conectado probaría con otra para ver si funciona bien, pero se supone que cuando instalas un dispositivo te lo reconoce.
<jmanuel_cool> devilman__, reconocida ya debería estar, ahora creo que lo que falta es que sea activado (seguro cargar algun módulo o algo así)
<devilman__> exacto, falta el  modulo, por q el driver ya esta
<hugodidier> ah ok
<devilman__> sera q tengo q recompilar el kernel??
<jmanuel_cool> devilman__, no creo que sea necesario, con sólo ubicar el módulo faltante y cargarlo debería ser suficiente
<devilman__> ahy esta el lio, xD
<devilman__> npi, de cual sera
 * jmanuel_cool cree recordar que en última instalación de E17 (hace un par de semanas) le preguntó si debía cargar las utilidades para pantalla tactil
<devilman__> :o
<jmanuel_cool> devilman__, http://www.linux-laptop.net/panasonic.html
<devilman__> mm, pero el 73 no ta
<mike_> Holla
<jmanuel_cool> devilman__,  en realidad no es tan complicado hacer una búsqueda en google "touchbook panasonic ubuntu"
<devilman__> en eso he estado, jejej
<devilman__> el asunto es q muy pocos tienen un CF 73
<devilman__> ahy posibilidades de q exista Tubuntu??
<devilman__> Tubuntu<- Ubuntu con Trinity desktop
<fosco_> tiene repositorios para ubuntu
<fosco_> pero no creo que haya una version especifica con ese escritorio de serie
<fosco_> que deben usar 3 o 4 personas en el mundo contando su creador
<devilman__> ps yo lo empezare a usar con Debian, jeje
<devilman__> hoy vi gnome3 y la verdad  no me gusto
 * jmanuel_cool usa fluxbox
<fosco_> fluxbox debe tener muchos más usuarios que trinity, hay muchos frikis ;)
<devilman__> pero fluxbox es un gestor de ventanas no es un entorno de escritorio
<devilman__> y ps es claro, cual es mas viejo, fluxbox o trinity
<fosco_> trinity nació viejo :)
<devilman__> :o
<Braiam> ...???????
<Braiam> trinity???
<Braiam> Matrix :D
<devilman__> jajaj,  matrix
<EAS_> buenas
<EAS_> alguno con ganas de ayudar
<EAS_> tengo una carpeta en un servidor con mp3
<EAS_> quiero descargarla los mp3 con wget -r
<EAS_> pero en vez de descargar los empieza a buscar en otros directorios y no en el que yo le indique
<tian2992> EAS_, agrega --no-parent
<EAS_> ok
<EAS_> tian2992: descarga solamente el index.html
<dzup> EAS_: cual es la pagina?
<dzup> EAS_: ej:  wget -r -l1 -H -t1 -nd -N -np -A.mp3 -erobots=off http://openwebindex.com/mp3/mana/
<EAS_> dzup: es lo mismo me podrias explicar cual es funcionamiento ?
<EAS_> dzup: es justo lo que necesito
<dzup> pruebalo, cambia lo ultimo por la direccion tuya
<dzup> man wget   te explica
<EAS_> si lo estoy leiendo
<EAS_> por casualidad como cambio los man a español ?
<dzup> ni idea
<dzup> no creo que puedas
<redcat> nel ni pdo viejo seguite investigando aber que encuentro
<redcat> osea esta raro
<redcat> no se debera
<redcat> a cuando lo instale
<redcat> del reinicio eterno
<darkgod> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/murrine-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<darkgod> E: Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,
<darkgod> o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.
<darkgod> alguien sabe como soluciono esto?
<EAS_> apt-get update ?
<darkgod> cuando hago eso me sale
<EAS_> pero ahi te esta diciendo que el archivo que esta buscando no la encuentra
<dzup> darkgod: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list    y dame el enlace
<EAS_> o esta mal puesto el repositorio en un tu source o simplemente no esta disponible
<darkgod> alguien me dijo que no esta disponible
<darkgod> como solucionarlo sabiendo ya esto
<dzup> darkgod: hz eso.
<dzup> o si sabes usar paste pasteame esearchivo
<dzup> !paste darkgod
<kubot> darkgod: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dzup> o ...
<dzup> darkgod: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list    y dame el enlace
<darkgod> http://pastebin.com/3HMyeSmz
<darkgod> aca esta
<darkgod> Spam Detection For Pastebin ID: 3HMyeSmz
<darkgod> Your paste has triggered our automatic SPAM detection filter. This happens when links are detected in a paste. To confirm you are not a bot, please fill out the captcha below.
<darkgod> es normal que salga esto?
<darkgod> dzup: que me decis amigo?
<dzup> sudo pat-get update   y paste el error
<dzup> sudo apt-get update   y paste el error
<darkgod> creo que no entiendo
<darkgod> como hago eso'
<dzup> sudo apt-get update
<darkgod> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/murrine-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<darkgod> eso?
<dzup> sudo apt-get update |pastebinit
<dzup> pasame el enlace
<darkgod> http://pastebin.com/3HMyeSmz
<dzup> el nuevo
<dzup> sudo apt-get update |pastebinit    <--el que salio despues de eso
<darkgod> http://pastebin.com/k8q82BkM
<darkgod> ese?
<jesuselifelet> una pregunta tengo ubuntu 10.10 pero acabo de ver aqui http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<jesuselifelet> que tiene soporte asta el 2012 de abril
<jesuselifelet> ahora la falta de soporte tambien quiere decir que no se va a seguir actualizando?
<jesuselifelet> o sigue actualizándose o es forzoso actualizarse despues de esa fecha a ubuntu 11.10 por ejemplo
<darkgod> dzup: alguna idea amigo?
<jesuselifelet> por que vi que ubuntu 10.04 tiene soporte asta el 2013 de abril
<jesuselifelet> y el 10.10 asta el 2012 de abril segun esta pagina http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<jesuselifelet> o aunque no tenga soporte despues del 2012 se sigue actualizando?
<jesuselifelet> darkgod, saludos
<darkgod> hola
<jesuselifelet> hola
<darkgod> busca en google acerca de versiones LTS...como por ejemplo Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<darkgod> la que tenes vos no es LTS
<jesuselifelet> a ver buscare
<darkgod> dzup: alguna idea de mi error?
<dzup> disulpa no estaba
<dzup> no encontro la llave ppa
<darkgod> y como lo soluciono?
<dzup> espera, regreso en 10 min
<darkgod> bien
<jesuselifelet> ya regrese ahora entiendo entonces tengo que descargar la anterior LTS
<jesuselifelet> osea que mi ubuntu 10.10 deja de actualizarse
<jesuselifelet> 2012 de abril
<jesuselifelet> ?
<darkgod> sisi
<arp-> y we
<arp-> hay tiempo de sobra para cambiar
<arp-> yo seguiria con 10.10
<darkgod> yo igual
<arp-> meti 11.04 para probarlo
<arp-> no me convence..
<arp-> 10.10 me andaba mejor
<jesuselifelet> arp-, exacto por eso la pregunta
<arp-> y de aca a Abril del año que viene
<arp-> van a ir por ubuntu 14.0...
<arp-> jajaj
<arp-> osea que usas el 13.0 y listo
<arp-> :PP
<jesuselifelet> eso es lo que quiero el kernel 3.1
<jesuselifelet> :D
<jesuselifelet> por eso me quiero esperar
<arp-> ya lo probe...
<arp-> no cambia nada
<jesuselifelet> a ok.
<jesuselifelet> osea que es casi lo mismo
<arp-> sep
<arp-> de hecho ...
<arp-> en lo que respeta a laptop
<arp-> probado en una netbook...
<arp-> comio un poquito mas de bateria..
<arp-> tema de driver's.. y acpi..
<jesuselifelet> tambien lo hacia por la noticia que se difundio de la bateria aunque a decir verdad no veo la diferencia de consumo en mi arranque dual
<arp-> ok
<jesuselifelet> y es que estaba en debian y ahi cada version tiene una larga vida pero el problema radica en que ahi que estar armándolo y la verdad ya me fastide de eso
<jesuselifelet> y ubuntu tienes todo ya hecho :D
<jesuselifelet> pero ahora ya me doy cuenta que para larga vida tiene que ser LTS
<jesuselifelet> de a ver sabido :(
<arp-> y debian...
<arp-> medio que para desktop.. no es del todo comodo
<arp-> a menos que lo conocas bien y te guste andar tocandolo
<jesuselifelet> no no es comodo y en mi caso ubuntu ya tiene armor y en Debian ahí que ponerselo y configurar la seguridad
<jesuselifelet> ademas de que se la pasa uno peleando en la comunidad de fanboy y psss ya me aburri de eso
<arp-> ja
<arp-> yo de años de probar distros
<jesuselifelet> aqui son amigables :D
<arp-> ahora opto por lo comodo..
<arp-> un ubuntu y fue...
<jesuselifelet> ya somos dos
<arp-> hace 12 años uso linux
<arp-> use y probe un poco de todo
<arp-> asi que no me vengan con elitismos..
<arp-> ya pase por las distros base - frias
<jesuselifelet> no yo llevo dos años
<jesuselifelet> pero si probe 4 distros
<arp-> yo arranque con un Mandrake
<arp-> como muchos..
<arp-> Mandrake en su tiempo fue como un ubuntu pero que no tubo mucho vuelo a la larga
<arp-> basado en Redhat
<arp-> a la larga el sistema de paquetes es horrible
<arp-> RPM deplora.
<jesuselifelet> es mas para servidores no?
<arp-> RedHat um.. se lo usaba si para server
<arp-> hoy dia ya como que ni fu ni fa
<arp-> se volvio Pago..
<arp-> hace años...
<arp-> como que dejo de ser una distro entre las principales
<arp-> principales que los usuarios medios usan..
<jesuselifelet> yo venia de guadalinux fue lo primero que probe y eso por que lo mio es la seguridad en win y queria saber que era y un disco lo encontre y asi empeze
<arp-> se
<arp-> igual para seguridad.. movete en el ambito standard siempre
<arp-> distros base... Debian por ejemplo
<jesuselifelet> Redhat es como suse de pago que tambien probe :D
<jesuselifelet> si tienes razon
<arp-> despues de Mandrake.. pase a usar Slackware años
<jesuselifelet> osea que armabas rompecabezas
<arp-> ?
<arp-> slackware es una hermosa distro.. lo que tiene de lindo
<jesuselifelet> si por que ahi que armar paquetes no?
<arp-> es que es la mas POSFIX
<arp-> es lo mas parecido a un unix/bsd
<arp-> en linux..
<arp-> muy pura...
<arp-> el sistema d paquetes era muy precario
<arp-> como que la onda era bajar source y compilar
<arp-> pero salieron luego un par de repositorios
<arp-> actualmente tiene uno estable..
<jesuselifelet> eso queria llegar que la compilacion es continua
<jesuselifelet> apesar de los repositorios
<arp-> pero tampoco es asi..
<jesuselifelet> no?
<arp-> se maneja bien con los repos hoy dia
<arp-> "hoy dia"
<arp-> hace unos años atras..
<arp-> y no..
<jesuselifelet> yo nunca lo probe por miedo
<arp-> nah.. instalarla es realmente facil
<arp-> una simple instalacion por ncurses
<arp-> hoy dia ya soy un usuario vago
<arp-> quiero meter el CD.. y que ande..
<arp-> ahahah
<jesuselifelet> jjajajajajaajjajaajajajajajajjajaja
<jesuselifelet> ya somos dos
<arp-> :P
<arp-> pero igual... estubo bueno tantos años probar cosas
<arp-> y pasarla mal aveces
<jesuselifelet> yo cuando empezaba cometi muchos errores queria llorar pero me aguante
<arp-> no era tan facil como ahora..
<arp-> el repositorio o el google
<arp-> y pero siempre pasa eso
<arp-> llegas a reinstala rpor una tonteria
<arp-> pero es normal..
<jesuselifelet> si si
<jesuselifelet> exacto
<jesuselifelet> y amanece uno
<jesuselifelet> aunque en win me hiba peor hace 15 años y hace 3 las cosas cambiaron
<arp-> :P
<arp-> yo tengo un win instalado
<arp-> tampoco soy un practicante fiel del gnu
<arp-> mantengo una linea media siempre..
<arp-> no podria ausentarme tampoco del mundo de winchot.. por el trabajo que hago
<jesuselifelet> ahora ya no son enemigos como antes
<jesuselifelet> gnu y dos ahora son amigos
<jesuselifelet> :)
<arp-> no..
<arp-> nunca !
<arp-> ahaha
<arp-> y sale el pinguino de adentro
<jesuselifelet> jajajajajajjaajja
<jesuselifelet> es que el pinguino es personalizable eso me gusta
<jesuselifelet> y es el mas seguro
<arp-> xD
<jesuselifelet> yo sufri cuando repare pc y ya no lo hago me retire de eso
<arp-> ahora instalas linux's (?)
<jesuselifelet> no no
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bañas pinguinos empetrolados
<jesuselifelet> ahora lo instalo pero para mi
<arp-> :P
<jesuselifelet> nunca le instale a nadie linux
<arp-> yo si
<arp-> a mi novia x ej.
<arp-> tiene un 10.10 x64 en la notebook
<jesuselifelet> yo no por que quede traumado por que habia gente que me pedia soporte en win a las 3, 4, 5 de la mañana
<jesuselifelet> a bueno asi ya cambia
<jesuselifelet> si yo tubiera una novia hago lo mismo
<arp-> se
<arp-> le gusta mas linux..
<arp-> igual todo X
<arp-> 0 consola..
<arp-> ja
<jesuselifelet> es que linux es como el vino le tomas sabor con el tiempo
<arp-> se
<jesuselifelet> y despues nunca lo dejas
<arp-> lo bueno de linux..
<arp-> es que siempre vas a encontrar algo para ahcer
<arp-> es infinito..
<jesuselifelet> aparte que es super comodo :D
<arp-> si.. eso lo decis ahora
<arp-> ajaja
<jesuselifelet> bueno si
<arp-> cuantas veces habras reiniciado a Windows
<arp-> por que te colmaba la paciencia
<jesuselifelet> jajajajajajaajajajajaajajajajajajajajajjajaja
<arp-> ajajja
<jesuselifelet> bueno eso si
<jesuselifelet> y queria eliminarlo
<arp-> se
<arp-> y ocupar su lugar con Mp3 para tapar la tristeza
<arp-> :PP
<jesuselifelet> jajajajajajajajajajajajaj si tienes razon
<jesuselifelet> pero es que cuando vas a la escuela o a la universidad uno solo aprende de la ventana o de la manzana mordida
<jesuselifelet> si uno aprendiera linux primero otra cosa seria
<jesuselifelet> y eso hubiera sido bueno
<jesuselifelet> a mi me hubiera gustado
<arp-> claro
<arp-> y windows te resultaria raro
<arp-> feoo y dificil..
<jesuselifelet> si
<arp-> pasa que no se acostumbro a una logica
<arp-> desde chico..
<jesuselifelet> mira la verdad windows es dificil no es facil ni mac
<arp-> mac depende
<arp-> yo he usado Mac
<arp-> y te diria que es muy cerradito
<arp-> mucho Click..
<jesuselifelet> eso es mentira
<jesuselifelet> y se descompone
<arp-> puede ser..
<arp-> todo se rompe
<arp-> en general es un BSD muy estable
<jesuselifelet> si si
<arp-> se rompe menos que un windows...
<arp-> seguramente
<arp-> es rompible ? claro que si
<arp-> muchos de los problemas los genera el usuario por desconocimiento
<jesuselifelet> si si rompe
<jesuselifelet> y tambien se infecta
<jesuselifelet> tambien ahi malware en mac
<jesuselifelet> y se te anda tostando una mac
<jesuselifelet> se calientan
<jesuselifelet> aunque creo eso cambio pero tambien pasa eso
<arp-> je
<arp-> Mac desde que cambio a intel..
<arp-> es otra cosa
<arp-> la onda era con los PowerPC...
<jesuselifelet> si tienes razon
<jesuselifelet> pero ahora ahi mas infecciones para mac
<arp-> puede seer
<arp-> hace unos años no toco mac
<arp-> tube Mac ...
<arp-> pero tambien lo corria en un AMD
<arp-> una version modeada
<jesuselifelet> a mi no me gusto es muy cara para lo que ofrese
<arp-> y s
<arp-> i
<jesuselifelet> con con que gastas con una te compras tres pc
<jesuselifelet> o una pc con i7
<jesuselifelet> y la personalizas
<arp-> jaj
<arp-> yo la unica mac que tube
<arp-> la compro mi viejo
<arp-> año 1986
<jesuselifelet> a ok...
<arp-> una Mac Lisa
<jesuselifelet> hace mucho
<arp-> una joyita era eso
<arp-> una PC era una carreta
<jesuselifelet> jajajajajajajjajaj
<arp-> esa venia con mouse, 1MB de RAM
<arp-> disco SCSI
<arp-> floppy automatico
<arp-> y sonido
<arp-> la pc de pedo tenia 64k de ram
<arp-> con OSX 1.0
<arp-> 3 Disket
<arp-> muy estable...
<arp-> la tubimos hasta el 94/95
<arp-> calcula...
<arp-> era totalmente usable
<arp-> despues pase a PC...
<jesuselifelet> ya tenia GUI?
<arp-> si
<arp-> traeia un X
<jesuselifelet> a ok..
<arp-> muy lindo..
<arp-> mejor que un windows 3.11
<arp-> el software que traia ..
<arp-> luego MS lo copio como 6/8 años despeus
<arp-> traia el procesador de texto.. hoja de calculo
<jesuselifelet> eso es lo que dicen que lo copio
<arp-> no solo eso
<arp-> copio conceptos basicos del SO
<arp-> ahah
<jesuselifelet> bueno si e visto cosas parecidas en lo que fue DOS
<jesuselifelet> fue el año en el que estaba de moda win 95 y 98 y se trababa o llegaba al cielo
<jesuselifelet> con los pantallazos azules
<jesuselifelet> :D
<arp-> jeje
<jesuselifelet> por cierto probaste redhat?
<arp-> no
<arp-> ni pienso ahcerlo
<jesuselifelet> yo me acuerdo que suse (SLES) era incomodo aunque eso si muy muy bonito
<arp-> xD
<jesuselifelet> espero que un dia ubuntu haga un s.o adaptada para el smarphone
<jesuselifelet> o un GNU/LINUX para smartphone
<fosco_> no te sirve android?
<jesuselifelet> no es abierto
<jesuselifelet> tienes que usar antivirus si no se infecta
<jesuselifelet> tiene bugs
<jesuselifelet> es mejor symbian
<fosco_> veo que no sabes muy bien de lo que hablas
<jesuselifelet> lo use
<jesuselifelet> pero regrese a nokia n8
<fosco_> http://source.android.com/ Android is an open-source software stack for mobile devices, and a corresponding open-source project led by Google
<fosco_> <jesuselifelet> tienes que usar antivirus si no se infecta <- es tan necesario usar av en android como en ubuntu
<fosco_> <jesuselifelet> tiene bugs <- como cualquier otra distribucion linux
<fosco_> <jesuselifelet> es mejor symbian <- por eso nokia ya casi no vende teléfonos :)
<jesuselifelet> es el que mas vende en el mundo
<jesuselifelet> aunque tubo una caida
<jesuselifelet> y eso tambien se debe al iphone
<fosco_> se debe principalmente a q android es mejor
<jesuselifelet> mira ve esto symbian es mas abierto http://www.elandroidelibre.com/2011/08/al-final-resulta-que-android-no-es-tan-abierto-como-dice-ser.html
<jesuselifelet> y symbian es libre
<flypp> jesuselifelet, http://www.visionmobile.com/clients.php
<flypp> mira quiénes son los clientes de los autores del estudio
<flypp> oh! sorpresa!
<jesuselifelet> si es verdad y nokia cometio errores al fabricar sus equipos y al no darle mantenimiento a su software
<flypp> y Symbian no es libre -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbian
<jesuselifelet> no lo era ahora ya es libre mira http://www.genbeta.com/movil/symbian-ya-es-codigo-libre
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> Nokia se vendio..
<wicope> hay un ubuntu arm para móviles?
<arp-> adejo Symbian
<jesuselifelet> arp-, ese fue su error
<arp-> sep
<fosco_> jesuselifelet: yo no he dicho q symbian no sea libre o que sea malo, antes has dicho que estaría bien un linux para smartphones y yo te he dicho que ya hay uno
<jesuselifelet> y no desarrollo maemo
<arp-> de metio con windows mobile
<arp-> no=?
<jesuselifelet> aun no
<jesuselifelet> esta en desarrollo
<arp-> o con android
<arp-> ok
<arp-> no recordaba
<arp-> habia pactado con alguien
<arp-> ceo que con mS
<jesuselifelet> si
<jesuselifelet> si pacto
<arp-> desastroso
<arp-> nokia podia haber competido tranquilamente.. contra MS y Android
<arp-> si desarrollaba algo propio..
<jesuselifelet> y estan desarrollando aun el codigo
<arp-> era una alternativa de competencia
<arp-> Symbian tubo muchos problemas
<arp-> medio dejado...
<jesuselifelet> si es verdad
<jesuselifelet> es que era mismo symbian año con año
<jesuselifelet> no lo desarrollaban
<arp-> si
<arp-> era cualquiera
<arp-> ajja
<jesuselifelet> ahora ya lo estan actualizando pero desaparecera para el 2016
<arp-> se
<arp-> bueno es tarde...
<arp-> me voy a dormir...
<jesuselifelet> pasa una buena noche :)
<arp-> salu2. que descansen
<jesuselifelet> gracias
 * arp- off
<wicope> ¿hay ubuntu para móviles? He leido algo sobre el tema.. pero realmente no lo veo.. alguien pone luz sobre el tema
<fosco_> wicope: se experimentó hace tiempo con versiones para procesadores ARM
<fosco_> pero diria que ese camino se abandonó
<wicope> fosco_: holoa fosco_ si, pero es que no me queda claro del todo... http://www.muylinux.com/2011/08/19/ubuntu-11-0-server-llegara-con-soporte-arm/
<jesuselifelet> wicope, se intento algo similar con el nokia n900 con debian
<jesuselifelet> se puede de hecho
<wicope> jesuselifelet: si sabes de algún enlace, tengo un nokia y quiero ponerle ubuntu
<wicope> ubuntu o gnu/linux
<jesuselifelet> wicope, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/n900
<jesuselifelet> es que solo en el n900
<jesuselifelet> en los demas no se puede
<jesuselifelet> wicope, pero aqui en español http://www.elrincondelmaemo.com/Foro/programas-maemo-5-29/ubuntu-n900-facil-instalacion-4998/
<wicope> jesuselifelet: gracias, fosco_ gracias ... volveré cuando tenga que decir algo
<fosco_> ;)
<jesuselifelet> wicope, :)
<jesuselifelet> fosco pasa una buena noche
<jesuselifelet> me despido asta pronto
<jesuselifelet> :)
<fosco_> un buen dia aqui :)
<jesuselifelet> gracias aqui 04:18 de la mañana buen día :)
<LangSupp> tengo el soporte de idioma completamente instalado...pero ubuntu sigue notificandome de que esta incompleto...como puedo desactivar ese aviso?
<gnome-terminal> Es raro que ocurra eso
 * CanihoJR buenas
<gnome-terminal> Buenos dias señor.
<danie2o> buenos dias a todos, alguien me puede ayudar? resulta que ayer actualice todos los paquetes que tenia pendientes en mi ubuntu 11.04 eran casi como 500Mb, y me pidio reiniciar, pero ahora ya no entra al escritorio
<danie2o> se queda pidiendome ubuntu login:
<danie2o> alguien sabe como solucionar esto?
<gnome-terminal> Pues por que no escribe nombre y contraseña?
<danie2o> Si escribo nombre y contraseña pero se queda en la terminal, ya no entra al logueo de forma grafica y menos al escritorio
<jkarlos> buenos dias
<jkarlos> chicos, estoy usando gnome3 quisiera saber como editar en la barra de direcciones
<jkarlos> es decir escribir directamente a donte kiero ir
<gnome-terminal> He leido con ese problema pero no recuerdo donde, dinie2o.
<gnome-terminal> Es decir insertar la barra en el panel?
<danie2o> :S creo que fue un error actualizar mi sistema :(
<jkarlos> no, lo que quiero es escribir directamente una direccion para ir directamente a una carpeta
<jkarlos> actualmente en la barra de direccion me salen unos botones con la carpeta donde estoy y la capeta que la contiene
<jkarlos> quiero ir a esta carpeta ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/pidgin.status@gnome-shell.morsi.org
<jkarlos> o crearla si no existe
<gnome-terminal> Pues eso, no tengo idea, pero suerte.
<jkarlos> y como puedo navegar hasta esa capeta?
<jkarlos> la carpeta /.local esta oculpta
<jkarlos> oculta
<jkarlos> listo chicos ya encontre como hacerlo
<jkarlos> se hace en el menu "Ir"
<jkarlos> luego en la opcion "Lugar..."
<gnome-terminal> lol
<jkarlos> tan facil como eso
<gnome-terminal> Parece un paso facil
<jkarlos> lo que intento es hacer q el icono del emesene me quede en la barra de notificaciones
<jkarlos> o en la barra superior, alguna idea?
<CanihoJR> danie2o, has probado a ver si termina de actualizar? ami alguna vez me ha pasado eso, por dejar algun paquete a medias o alguna cosa por el estilo... :/ es una idea más :P
<CanihoJR> jkarlos, que emesene usas?
<CanihoJR> version?
<jkarlos> 2.11.4
<danie2o> CanihoJR pues si termino de actualizar porque termino de descargar todos los paquetes y los instalo, luego me aparecio que era necesario reiniciar para que la actualizacion tuviera efecto, y ahi fue donde vino la sorpresa :S
<CanihoJR> jkarlos,  esta instalandose, en la seccion plugins
<CanihoJR> habia una opcion que era poner en el tray icon
<CanihoJR> jkarlos, que version de ubuntu es?
<jkarlos> 11.04 con gnome3
<CanihoJR> danie2o,  nose, era solo otra idea más, ami alguna vez me ha pasado, y en el terminal que se queda, termino de comprobar si queda alguno sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<CanihoJR> jkarlos, con 11.04 y gnome3 nose como se comportará..... te podria decir en 11.04 y gnome2.... :/
<CanihoJR> jkarlos, te digo en un segundo donde estaba la opcion y asi almenos puedes probar :)
<jkarlos> si te refieres en el menu de emesene ya lo encontre
<CanihoJR> jkarlos, sip, la opcion de trayicon?
<jkarlos> si como la configuro?
<CanihoJR> Opciones-> Preferencias-> Extensiones->
<CanihoJR> Categoria: Tray Icon
<CanihoJR> seleccionado tray icon
<CanihoJR> y le das a redibujar
<jkarlos> ok
<CanihoJR> cierras emensene y vuelves a abrir
<jkarlos> gracias
<CanihoJR> con gnome2 se activa asi :)
<jkarlos> nada
<jkarlos> no funciona
<jkarlos> si lo cierro desaparece
<jkarlos> pero sigo recibiendo notificaciones
<jkarlos> otra cosa, como reducir el espacio de los iconos del lanzador en gnome3?
<carl_94> Hola compañer@s, he creado una cuenta en Ekiga, me gustaría probar este serviciio basado en SIP, alguien disponible?
<guille> buenas tardes.
<carl_94> Hola guille
<guille> alguien me sabría indicar qué ficheros copiar de una instalación de ubuntu a otra, para copiar la configuración ? tarjetas de red y condifuración de red solo. porfa
<guille> hola carl_94
<guille>  qué ficheros debo copiar para duplicar la configuración de red ?
<guille> en otro ubuntu ?
<guille> muchas gracias, por todo.
<guille> adios
<fzeta> hi && res ;)
<Linda> intento poner de favorito una pestana de ubuntu-es y no me aparece al reiniciar la aplicacion,,de la manera que lo hize fue dandole click a la pestana y agregandola a favorito con la opcion al clikiar con el boton derecho del raton
<Linda> siempre tengo que busrac ubuntu-es al iniciar la aplicacion
<mimecar> ¿en que programa te pasa eso?
<Linda> x-chat
<Linda> perdon no especifique claramente
<mimecar> supongo que podrás añadir el canal editando las propiedades de la red de irc
<mimecar> no he usado xchat
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<Linda> ok,,y cual usas para chatiar aqui ?
<mimecar> pidgin, chatzila...
<arp-> :P
<mimecar> chatzilla
<kisko> Alguien me puede decir como añadir en canal IRC-portal hispano a XChat...
<Linda> pidgin ?
<Linda> coomo lo haces ?
<mimecar> si creas una cuenta nueva en pidgin (control + a), uno de los protocolos es IRC
<Linda> ok
<mimecar> servidor => irc.freenode.net
<mimecar> en la segunda pestaña, puertos => 7070 , usar SSL
<mimecar> por defecto no se usa SSL en la conexión con el IRC
<arp-> yo uso..
<arp-> xD
<arp-> en Port 7000
<mimecar> si, 7000
<mimecar> de donde he sacado el 7070...
<mimecar> parece que son los dos. http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<arp-> yo use siempre 7000
<arp-> hay otos para usar tb..
<arp-> uso Irssi
<Linda> me sale para poner password y usuario
<mimecar> con poner el usuario es suficiente
<mimecar> el password te lo pedirá al hacer la conexión
<Linda> (02:55:02 PM) NickServ: (notice) Linda1 is not a registered nickname.
<Linda> (02:55:13 PM) Linda: Hola
<Linda> (02:55:14 PM) NickServ: (notice) Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<Linda> me sale eso
<arp-> y bueh
<arp-> no tenes registrado el nick
<Linda> pude crear la cuenta,no me conectaba hasta que le puse ssl
<Linda> como hago eso ?
<arp-> .
<mimecar>  /nick elquesea
<mimecar>  /msg nickserv identify tupassword
<arp-> /msg nickserv register clave email
<mimecar> hazlo en la ventana del servidor, NUNCA en la ventana del canal
<arp-> mimecar: eso es para identificarse
<arp-> necesita registrarse perimro
<mimecar> me parece que ese nick ya está registraod
<arp-> /msg nickserv info nick
<mimecar> desde hace más de un año
<arp-> y we
<mimecar> Linda: ¿tu nick lo has registrado antes?
<Linda> no se amigo,posiblemente pero no por mi
<mimecar> si está registrado tienes que buscar otro nick
<arp-> je
<arp-> lind4
<arp-> y listo..
<arp-> :PP
 * iUs3r revival http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFtt3Tgw8VY&feature=related
<Linda> ok hize esto en ventana de chat = /nick Linda-007
<Linda> eso me registra ?
<Linda> no hay una pagina para eso ?
<Linda> es tremenda idea esa le de pidgin,por qeu asi tengo todo en un solo chat,,es perfecto
<mimecar> Linda: eso no te registra
<arp-> nop
<Tukeke> darvein, epale
<Linda> y para hacer funcionar mi cdrom lightscribe,que necesito ?
<Linda> el funciona normalmente,me refiero al driver,uso 64bts
<mimecar> el CD funcionará directamente, la opción de usar light... no lo se
<Linda> ok
<novato> buenas noches
<arp-> hi
<novato> hola arp-
<novato> estoy con un problema de la red.
<arp-> ?
<novato> tenía un cortafuegos montado en ubuntu, que estrpeé :(
<arp-> ubuntu trae un firewall basico
<kevin_mitnick> pero sin activar craso error de seguridad
<novato> yo tengo configuradas las reglas con iptables, y quiero seguir usandolas, por razones de seguridad precisamente
<arp-> ok
<arp-> entonces?
<kevin_mitnick> novato si quieres seguridad en ubuntu primero usa una vpn
<arp-> una VPN?
<kevin_mitnick> si tuneles virtuales donde te pierdes y no te encuentras ni te encuentran
<novato> :)
<arp-> bueh
<arp-> la VPn es contra algo..
<arp-> el habla de securizar tu host
<arp-> su*
<kevin_mitnick> la vpn es lo que mas seguridad te puede proporcionar en ubuntu
<arp-> bueh
<kevin_mitnick> lo demas son camelos
<novato> no, sino compartir internet, pero con un cortafuegos hecho en iptables, que ya comprobé que funciona, y tengo el fichero,
<kevin_mitnick> firewalls y demas
<arp-> repito..
<arp-> la VPN es contra otro hosts o vaios
<arp-> no es un concepto universal de la seguridad
<arp-> es una solucion puntal a algo
<novato> el asunto, es como caray configurar la tarjeta interna...
<arp-> la tarjet ainterna?
<arp-> como es tu topologia de red haber
<kevin_mitnick> una buena vpn lo usan las empresas y por algo sera
<novato> si, tengo dos tarjetas, una externa que estoy usando para hablar aquí, y la interna que no se bien porqué no termi
<novato> termina de funcionar.
<arp-> kevin_mitnick:  el uso de una VPn en una empresa, gneralmente es vincular usuarios externos al interior de la empresaa o unir 2 infraestructuras
<arp-> novato:  tenes una PC que comparte internet a una red?
<kevin_mitnick> da lo mismo con una vpn controlas tu conexion frente a la inseguridad de la internet publica
<novato> si, ese es el asunto. pero el pc es este, que es ubuntu
<arp-> kevin_mitnick:  disculpame
<arp-> pero estas tirando fruta
<arp-> si yo pongo un servidor SQl y un Webserver
<arp-> y doy esos servicios..
<arp-> de nada me sirve una VPN
<arp-> es un concepto de seguridad privada
<arp-> frente a un servicio publico..
<novato> la vpn, es para enlazar remotamente dos redes, no para navegar por internet... o eso tengo entendido.
<kevin_mitnick> no me hables en arameo si todos los users nos conectaramos aqui a traves de una vpn se os acababa pronto el negocio
<arp-> ?
<arp-> internet no funciona como una VPN..
<kevin_mitnick> novato estas muy novato
<arp-> ese es el problema
<novato> bueno, el asunto es como configurar la red. he leido y seguido varios tutoriales, pero no terminan de funcionar.
<novato> básicamente porque el asunto es con iptables.
<arp-> novato:
<arp-> vos tenes una tarjeta interna que le comparte internet
<jkarlos> hola, existe alguna aplicaicon de acceso remoto que se pueda iniciar el servicio desde antes de hacer loging en ubuntu?
<arp-> a otra PC o vaias?
<novato> si.
<novato> exacto.
<arp-> ok
<arp-> y bueno tenes que hacer NAT
<arp-> entre las 2 interfaces
<arp-> lo podes hacer con iptables
<arp-> una vez que tengas andando el NAT, recien ahi..
<arp-> armate las reglas para un W
<arp-> FW
<novato> si, por eso insistía en usar el fichero iptables que tengo, porque ya me lo curré y funcionaba bien
<arp-> ok
<novato> el problema está en llegar a la configuración de la segunta tajarjeta de red interna
<novato> voy a hacer una cosa, a ver si rula...
<kevin_mitnick> que prefieres navegar por internet al descubierto o con un buen escudo  o una buena vpn ?
<arp-> kevin_mitnick:  si si..
<arp-> hacete una VPn con cada sitio de internet
<novato> si, eso es una solución :)
<arp-> una solucion inexistente
<arp-> jaja
<kevin_mitnick> ok mejor navegar al descubierto sin proteccion alguna
<novato> lo mismo, lo que quiere decir es que él hace una conexión vpn a un servidor y desde ahí navega sin protección
<kevin_mitnick> y mas usando ubuntu
<mimecar> un sistema actualizado con cortafuegos es suficiente a nivel de protección
<arp-> mimecar: en general sep
<mimecar> y usar SSL en conexiones críticas
<novato> kevin_mitnick: cuando dices protección, es para que no sepan desde la ip desde la que navegas ?
<novato> porque si el otro servidor al que llegas navegando no tiene vpn, no hay nada que hacer, creo yo.
<arp-> eso en todo caso es un anonymato
<kevin_mitnick> las vpn estan diseñadas para hacer mas segura la navegacion en internet en todos los aspectos
<arp-> lo cual no te garantia tampoco "la" seguridad
<novato> kevin_mitnick: nadie te lo discute. en eso se basan los vendedores de vpn...
<arp-> kevin_mitnick: alguna vez montaste una VPN?
<kevin_mitnick> pero me ofrece muchisima mas seguridad que navegar al descubierto garantizado novato no les hagas caso son parte interesada
<mimecar> kevin_mitnick: pon un ejemplo de que sea necesario una VPN
<mimecar> para un uso normal de internet
<kevin_mitnick> en baqnca electronica
<kevin_mitnick> por ejemplo
<mimecar> para acceder al banco puedes usar SSL
<arp-> kevin_mitnick: si por ejemplo estarias en una red publica WiFi
<kevin_mitnick> prefiero una buena vpn comercial
<novato> la banca electrónica no es navegar por internet, y los bancos hacen unas conexiones muy seguras, con unos protocolos muy seris
<arp-> seria valido usar una VPN a un host propio por ejemplo
<kevin_mitnick> no quiero configurar nada
<arp-> y de ahi salir a internet para entrar a tu banca..
<novato> kevin_mitnick: yo tengo una vpx para conectarme a un ordenador de manera remota, pero no para ver internet.
<arp-> convengamos que el SSL tampoco es 100% seguro
<kevin_mitnick> lo de la banca era solo un ejemplo para hacer transacciones etc
<mimecar> novato: la VPN es punto a punto, el otro equipo te tiene que dar la conexión
<arp-> mimecar:
<arp-> te planteo un escenario comun
<arp-> vos con tu notebook en una red publica WiFi
<novato> si, eso ya está resuelto :) bueno, antes de cargarme el ubuntu !
<arp-> en tu casa tenes una PC
<mimecar> arp-: en una wifi pública no uso nada que no lleve ssl
<arp-> haces una VPN o Tunnel desde tu Notebok a tu PC
<arp-> y de ahi salis..
<arp-> mimecar:  usar SSl en una red wifi
<arp-> en un punto es una risa
<kevin_mitnick> no qy¡uiero molestarme en configurar nada dame el ejecutable de ese cliente sll y ya veremos  si me resulta practico y sencillo
<arp-> los certificados SSl se pueden falsificar
<arp-> el trafico en la red puedo desviartelo facilmente
<arp-> una VPN es mucho mas segura en ese caso
<arp-> encapsula el trafico entero y lo cifra
<novato> una cosa, ufw debe estar activado para que funcionen iptables ?
<kevin_mitnick> no hay clientes comerciales vpn para ubuntu y mi network vpn no funciona nunca en ubuntu por mas que lo configure ubuntu en ese aspecto vpn mas dificil imposible
<arp-> novato: no
<novato> osea, que si ufw está activo para iptables ?
<novato> osea, que si ufw está activo paraliza iptables ?
<mimecar> ufw es un interfaz de iptables
<mimecar> kevin_mitnick: que servidor de vpn usas?
<kevin_mitnick> novato configura tu uwf para que no responda al ping
<kevin_mitnick> ufw
<mimecar> que no responda al ping es un poco exagerado
<arp-> si vas a usar iptables aparte, no uses uf
<arp-> w
<kevin_mitnick> en windows el firewall esta configuradon por defecto para que no responda al ping pero en ubuntu noooooooooo
<novato> voy a ver dónde se desactivaba...
<kevin_mitnick> novato
<novato> el ufw
<novato> kevin_mitnick:  gracias :)
<novato> arp-:  gracias :)
<mimecar> kevin_mitnick: en que windows?
<novato> voy dando las gracias por si me quedo sin internet... :P
<kevin_mitnick> novato vivan los usuarios muy basicos en ubuntu y no estos tecnocratas de ubuntu
<mimecar> tecnocratas?
<arp-> ja
<arp-> bueno, me voy llendo. salu2
 * arp- off
<fij0> buenas
<fij0>  consulta a ver si alguien le ha pasado, de golpe y porrazo un server dejo de botear, me tira el clasico filesystem check or mount failed, a maintenance shell will now be started y demas, si apreto ctrl d , me aparece el mismo carte, lo q me llama la atencion es q cualquier comando de lvm q ejecute me tira "locking type -1 initialisation failed"
<fij0> esto es en ubuntu , tengo un raid por soft y arriba lvm
<pepebon> tengo un problema con libreoffice.calc
<pepebon> no me salen los bordes en la hoja de calculo .xls
<pepebon> en cambio en otro pc con openoffice si salen bien
<pepebon> son los bordes de cada celda que me vienen coloreados y en negrita
<m4v> fij0: no tengo mucha idea que puede ser, pero pinta que se rompió algo en la partición? te fijaste de bootear con un livecd y ver como estar?
<m4v> esta*
<fij0> m4v, ya he tirado varios e2fsck, esta todo bien eso
<m4v> pero lo podés montar?
<m4v> lo otro que se me ocurre es reinstalar el grub
<m4v> no se realmente como es el tema con los raid y lvm, nunca me armé uno.
<fij0> m4v, sep se monta perfecto
<fij0> m4v, tambien ya reinstale el grub
<m4v> no se me ocurre que hacer en esa situación.
<m4v> si las particiones están bien, no veo porque falla, el raid ese funciona?
<pepebon> hola
<pepebon> tengo un problema co libreoffice
<pepebon> los bordes de las celdas en calc no me salen resaltadas cuando abro un archivo .xls que con openoffice si sale
<flacomarch> necesito ayuda instale ubuntu en una lap hp dv7 tarjeta de red atheros  y no puedo conectarme a internet por wifi necesito el driver o como le hago
<flacomarch>  necesito ayuda instale ubuntu en una lap hp dv7 tarjeta de red atheros  y no puedo conectarme a internet por wifi necesito el driver o como le hago
<Niulert> hola
<omikron4> flacomarch: de normal la atheros esta soportada
<Niulert> oigan necesito una ayuda de soporte
<Niulert> problemas con particiones que no eh podido solucionar....
<flacomarch> si yac cuando lo intale en mi netbook no hubo problema pero ahora no
<Niulert> necesito ampliar mi home.. pero el gparted no me la amplia... y ya tengo el espacio libre sin formato... y uso el liveCD
<omikron4> flacomarch: pon en un terminal lsmod y mira si se cargo el modulo
<chilicuil> Niulert: te aparece algun mensaje de error?, has desmontado las particiones?, algunas veces si estan 'solapadas' no se puede hacer
<fosco_> Niulert: el espacio libre debe ser contiguo a la particion q quieres ampliar
<fosco_> y si es una particion logica, el espacio libre debe estar dentro de la extendida
<flacomarch> omikron4: ok lo voy hcer
<Niulert> no me muestra ningun error.. y en caso de que esten solapadas o no esten contiguas.. que podria haer?
<chilicuil> Niulert: si esta solapa no se puede hacer nada, verifica lo que ha dicho fosco_ sobre que debe estar contiguo a la particion que quieres ampliar
<waner> hola
<waner> kde estable para kubuntu 11.04
<waner> hola  como instalo kde 4.7 en kubuntu 11.04
<ashhhy> buenas
<ashhhy> una pregunta :
<debsan> ashhhy, dos !
<ashhhy> como se llama el algoritmo que dice que formatiar un disco duro
<ashhhy> 32 veces
<ashhhy> la informacion se borra
<ashhhy> a un mayor porcentaje
<debsan> no se
<smok> wenas
<smok> tengo amarok
<smok> puedo oir lso wma
<smok> pero cuando navego por las carpetas de musica, no me saca lso wma...
<smok> solo los .m3
<smok> mp3*
<smok> sin embargo cuando busco la cancion en msuica local, si que esta
<smok> pero en archivos, no lso veo...
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-01
<Linda> http://imagebin.org/170484 el sonido me esta fallando,,aqui les dejo un pantallazo
<Linda> el controlador de audio no me trabaja
<Linda> como lo reseteo de factoria
<Linda> o lo reinicio
<Linda> si se oye la computadora pero el volumen esta a lo que mas da
<Linda> el controlador de sonidos del panel,,osea el del volumen no me funciona
<Linda> 10.4.3 estaba trabajado normal
<Linda> de hecho tengo sonido,solamente no lo puedo ni bajar ni subir,,,y eso por que fui a sypnatic y installe cosas de Alsa para ver si arreglaba el problema y me dio muchas herramientas GUI
<Linda> con el alsamixer gui es como unico me baja y sube el volumen,,por lo menos
<redson> hola
<redson> una consulta
<redson> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<carlosubuntu> hable
<redson> soy nuevo en ubuntu llevo unas pocas semanas, la cuestion es que quiero isntalar el driver de video a mi lap
<carlosubuntu> zin pedir, pregunta directamente
<redson> porque la resolucion que tengo ahora es muy grande
<redson> la tarjeta es integrada intel
<redson> gma 4500
<redson> si no me equivoco
<Linda> yo usaba ubuntu en una laptop acer con una intel y no necesitaba driver
<redson> ponte el menu de aplicaciones me ocupa toda la pantalla =S
<Linda> y eso acaba de pasar ?
<Linda> o desde que instalo esta asi ?
<redson> desde que instale andaba asi
<redson> instale el ubuntu 11.04
<redson>  lo unico q no me reconocia fue el inalambrico y siguiendo los tutoriales logre instalarlo
<Linda> ok quizas por qeu era un manejador de propietario
<chilicuil> redson: tal pues tengas que definirlo manualmente
<chilicuil> !resolution
<kubot> El servidor X es la parte de tu sistema que se encarga de la salida gráfica | Para ver una guia con los errores mas frecuentes ver (en inglés): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Linda> como puedo restaurar alsa a factoria,,no me esta trabajando en el pannel,,me salen rallitas al lado de la bocinita
<redson> si eso quiero hacer
<redson> instalar el driver manualmente
<redson> pero no encuentro la forma porque estuve leyendo de algunos foros ... y en algunos comentarios ponian de q no funcionaba y ya por eso no lo intentaba
<redson> y como se trata del video dsps las kago y ya no me arranca =(
<chilicuil> redson: no me referia a instalar el driver manualmente, si no a configurarlo manualmente
<chilicuil> alguien sabe como cifrar una carpeta en ubuntu, de tal manera que la pida cada vez que se intente accesar a ella?
<Linda> el controlador de volumen en el panel no me trabaja,y le doy a preferencias y me - waiting for sound system to respond
<Marta> como le hago para configurar alsa de factoria,,no me trabaja el controlador del volumen en el panel
<Marta> si tengo audio
<Marta> solamente lo puedo controlar usando un GUi de alsamixer
<Linda> alguien que me pueda ayudar por aqui ?
<fabian_> hi
<Linda> http://imagebin.org/170497 , en controlador del volumen en el panel no me trabaja,,y trabajaba,,,si tengo audio
<lviera> Linda, digalo
<Linda> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c758c9e73dbf1e5409206ba3cb8fc81977c3e229
<Linda> ese es el reporte que me dio el scrypt y lo subi a internet
<Linda> no puedo bajar ni subir el volumen desde el panel,,si puedo usando un GUI de alsamixer que instale via sypnatic
<nevopross> tengo un problema
<nevopross> no puedo actualizar mis sistemas que tengo virtualiizado en virtualbox
<nevopross> tengo backtrack 4 y windows server 2008
<nevopross> que puedo hacer
<nevopross> --------------------- HELP!!!!11
<xangua> nevopross: /join #backtrack-linux
<x0x> hola
<x0x> buenas madrugadas por aquí
<x0x> no encuentro la forma de compartir archivos entre una maquina virtual y sistema base
<x0x> me explico , hay alguien?
<nevopross> mete los sistemas vistualizados en la misma red con el equipo hots
<nevopross> gracias XANGUA
<x0x> mis conocimientos distan mucho de los tuyos, disculpa mi ignorancia nevopross
<nevopross> en serio gracias, es que no se como hacer para escribirte directamente a travez de este cliente
<x0x> he seguido unos manuales pero nada
<nevopross> xangua
<nevopross> como lo haces
<x0x> con sistema base wds y virtual ubuntu no lo consigo
<x0x> y para colmo en esta instalacion, si intento entrar a un pen, me manda un error tambien
<nevopross> mejor instala ubunt como base
<x0x> nevo
<nevopross> y virtualizas el wds
<nevopross> digalo
<x0x> necesito sacar esto antes de 3 horas
<x0x> mi ordenata no es
<x0x> mi ordenata possupuesto que es debi con wxp virtual ;)
<x0x> pero este es al contrario y necesito por piedad de alguien que me exe un cable
<nevopross> a ver
<nevopross> en que te ayudo hermano
<x0x> ademas nunca, repito nunca virtualicé como ahora
<x0x> de windows a linux
<x0x> el caso es que tb lo hice antaño, ahí por la 7.04 y lo consegui a la primera, hacerlo al reves es muy sencillo
<nevopross> mira escribe en el privado <-------
<nevopross> <------
<x0x> oki!
<nevopross> para ladillar con windows
<x0x> si mil disculpas por palabras tan oscenas en este chat :)
<Linda-007> problemas con el controlador de audio(VOLUMEN) en el panel,,tengo audio,,y el pulse audio equalizer se me desactiva solo
<Linda-007> el indicator applet de sonido no me deja bajar ni subir el volumen
<Linda-007> alguien disponible ?
<dzup> ahh ya me llegaron las aprovaciones para los .xxx dominiosque aparte, necesito socio lol
<dzup> youtube.xxx es mio ...entre otros, lol
<danielfcc> saludos
<danielfcc> comopuedo eparar nautilus
<dzup> pkill nautilus
<dzup> pkill -HUP nautilus   mata incondicional
<dzup> danielfcc: o puedes matar uno a uno, primero agarras la lista asi: ps -fp $(pgrep -d, -x nautilus)
<dzup> danielfcc: luego kill -9 <PID>
<fzeta> Buen día...
<danielfcc> uhmmm
<danielfcc> el problema no es cerrar el nautilus
<danielfcc> si no que no inicia
<danielfcc> no aparece en procesos
<danielfcc> ps -fp
<danielfcc> que puedo hacer??
<dzup> nautilus  <--en terminal y paste el resultado
<dzup> !paste danielfcc
<kubot> danielfcc: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<danielfcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679415/
<danielfcc> kubot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/679415/
<danielfcc> kubot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/679415
<danielfcc> kubot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/679415, este es el paste
<danielfcc> dzup, http://paste.ubuntu.com/679415
<dzup> hmm, paste cat /etc/issue; cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<dzup> en un solo paste los dos comandos esos
<dzup> danielfcc: tambien dime que diceeste comando: getconf LONG_BIT
<danielfcc> dzup, http://paste.ubuntu.com/679423/
<danielfcc> 64
<danielfcc> tengo ubuntu de 64
<danielfcc> bits
<tengoundiscoduro> hola
<tengoundiscoduro> ?
<tengoundiscoduro> ?
<dzup> danielfcc: sudo apt-get  update; sudo apt-get upgrade      y fijate si sale algun error
<danielfcc> śi
<dzup> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<danielfcc> dzup, error de key's
<tengoundiscoduro> mi laptop tiene 4 particiones principales de windows, lo máximo es 4 particiones primarias no?
<dzup> paste el mensaje completo desde el comando upgrade abajo.
<dzup> tengoundiscoduro: si
<tengoundiscoduro> cuál borro?
<dzup> lo que no ocupe
<tengoundiscoduro> recovery o hp tools ?
<tengoundiscoduro> las dos tienes cosas
<tengoundiscoduro> *tienen
<danielfcc> dzup, http://paste.ubuntu.com/679431/
<dzup> no sabria decirle
<dzup> !addkey danielfcc
<kubot> dzup: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<dzup> !addgpg danielfcc
<m4v> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<m4v> ese?
<tengoundiscoduro> en hp tools hay unas cosas de bios
<dzup> gracias m4v
<dzup> danielfcc: por cada numero ese haga un comando como dijo kubot y hagase en sudo at-get update y upgrade nuevamente.
<danielfcc> ok
<dzup> danielfcc: ejemplo: udo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 8C8B989CC5202CFB      ...etc
<dzup> danielfcc: ejemplo: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 8C8B989CC5202CFB      ...etc
<dzup> tengoundiscoduro: podrias copiar el hp-tools al C: y luego la borras, o copiala a un usb/dvd/cd
<tengoundiscoduro> pero veo un poco peligroso eso
<tengoundiscoduro> veo cosas de la bios allí
<tengoundiscoduro> el de recovery solo veo una cosa
<dzup> tengoundiscoduro: no puedo segerirte algo, lo que podria sugerirte es instalarlo virtual con YUMI o virtualbox para windows ...o similar.
<tengoundiscoduro> no eso no me gusta nada :|
<dzup> si no esta seguro de cual particion borrar.
<danielfcc> dzup, a comenzado a instalar
<danielfcc> muchas gracias
<dzup> danielfcc: de nada.
<tengoundiscoduro> estoy buscando a ver que hace la gente normalmente por foros
<tengoundiscoduro> parece que lo hacen con hp/tools
<tengoundiscoduro> y luego la meten en una lógica
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<tengoundiscoduro> buenas abuelito
<erAbuelo> hola tengoundiscoduro
<tengoundiscoduro> erAbuelo: tengo una duda
<tengoundiscoduro> para redimensionar la particion de windows 7 tengo que desfragmentar y resar no ?
<tengoundiscoduro> bueno razar*
<erAbuelo> basicamente :)
<tengoundiscoduro> rezar*
<tengoundiscoduro> xD bueno recemos un ave maria por mi disco duro!
<Tiffon> nas
<tengoundiscoduro> buenas
<gema> tengoundiscoduro: mas que resar, deberias hacer un backup de tus datos
<tengoundiscoduro> estoy haciendo un recovery media
<tengoundiscoduro> me dijeron que con eso luego puedo recuperar mi sistema no?
<gema> con eso puedes recuperar el windows
<gema> pero no tus datos
<tengoundiscoduro> bueno eso es lo importante
<gema> ah, tus datos no son importantes?
<gema> solamente el windows?
<gema> ok
<tengoundiscoduro> es que guardaré lo importante en una particion especial para eso
<gema> ah, ok
<gema> teniendo en cuenta que vas a modificar las particiones
<tengoundiscoduro> y claro siempre tengo guardado eso en la red por si acaso
<gema> yo haria una copia de todas formas
<gema> vale
<gema> entonces estas seguro :)
<tengoundiscoduro> back up?
<gema> copia de seguridad
<tengoundiscoduro> eso cuantos gb necesitaría?
<gema> depende de los datos que tengas
<tengoundiscoduro> y eso sería como otro recovery media?
<gema> eso seria como tu lo quieras hacer
<gema> o un DVD con todos tus datos si te caben, o un share en algun sitio o un disco duro externo
<gema> copiar todo ahi y luego copiarlo de vuelta
<gema> si lo pierdes
<gema> tus fotos, archivos, trabajos, etc
<gema> codigo, si es que programas
<tengoundiscoduro> ah entiendo
<gema> lo que sea que hayas creado tu
<tengoundiscoduro> es neuvo este sistema
<gema> entonces no tienes que preocuparte de todo eso
<tengoundiscoduro> así que nada tengo por ahora
<gema> ok :)
<tengoundiscoduro> ok gracias
<gema> de nada!
<etxea> tengo un problema con ubuntu 11.04 que me esta volviendo loco
<etxea> y es la resolucion de la pantalla
<tengoundiscoduro> q sucede?
<etxea> no puedo subirla de 640x480
<etxea> mi tarjeta de video es una nvidia gforce 8600
<tengoundiscoduro> bueno veamos
<etxea> he echo de todo
<tengoundiscoduro> xrandr ?
<etxea> que es eso
<tengoundiscoduro> para poner otra resolución
<etxea> me puedes ayudar?
<tengoundiscoduro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<etxea> tengopuesto los driver privativos de nvidia
<tengoundiscoduro> Adding undetected resolutions
<tengoundiscoduro> mira esa parte
<tengoundiscoduro> sabes inglés ?
<etxea> no
<tengoundiscoduro> uff jeje
<tengoundiscoduro> bueno yo te digo que hacer'
<etxea> te lo agradezco
<tengoundiscoduro> cuál es la resolución qu equieres?
<etxea> 1024x768 (4:3)
<etxea> es lo que tenia con ubuntu 10.10 y funcionaba perfectamente
<tengoundiscoduro> de acuerdo
<tengoundiscoduro> cvt 1024 768
<tengoundiscoduro> eso en terminal
<etxea> voy
<etxea> sin sudo no?
<tengoundiscoduro> ajá
<etxea> ya esta
<tengoundiscoduro> dale xrandr
<tengoundiscoduro> solo eso
<tengoundiscoduro> ya?
<etxea> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480
<etxea> default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<etxea>    640x480        50.0*
<etxea>    320x240        51.0
<tengoundiscoduro> imagino
<etxea> no sale mas
<tengoundiscoduro> necesitamos saber el nombre del default ese
<tengoundiscoduro> bueno pega todo lo del terminal en un pastebin'
<etxea> como lo hago
<tengoundiscoduro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<etxea> en poster que pongo
<tengoundiscoduro> todo lo que te salio en la terminal desde cvt
<etxea> voy
<etxea> ya esta lo puedes ver?
<tengoundiscoduro> pasame link
<tengoundiscoduro> ya casi me tengo que ir
<etxea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679499/
<tengoundiscoduro> tenías que poner cvt 1024 768
<etxea> voy
<tengoundiscoduro> te resumo para que lo hagas que me tengo que ir'
<etxea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679500/
<tengoundiscoduro> del cvt vas a tener que copiar el modeline
<tengoundiscoduro> bien
<etxea> porfavor 2 minutos
<tengoundiscoduro> es que el default no tengo ni idea de como hacer que te diga el nombre exacto
<tengoundiscoduro> luego alguien te ayuda
<tengoundiscoduro> yo tengo un script que hace eso pero solo funciona para mi portatil, si quieres puedes guiarte por él
<etxea> dime
<tengoundiscoduro> tu tienes que hacer algo igual
<tengoundiscoduro> y hacerlo ejecutable para que se haga autamáticamente
<tengoundiscoduro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679502/
<tengoundiscoduro> algo así
<tengoundiscoduro> tu ya tienes una parte
<tengoundiscoduro> te falta lo de VGA1
<tengoundiscoduro> recuerda cambiar por lo tuyo
<tengoundiscoduro> ya me voy
<tengoundiscoduro> suerte
<tengoundiscoduro> adios a todos
<etxea> estoy perdido
<etxea> no hay nadie que me pueda ayudar?
<fosco_> ya te han ayudado
<etxea> no he sabido hacerlo
<fosco_> ummm
<fosco_> vamos a probar una cosa rápida
<etxea> tu lo sabes hacer?
<fosco_> primero saber el modelo exacto de la gráfica, lspci | grep -i vga
<etxea> te lo agradeceria de corazon
<etxea> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> ahora ver qué driver se está usando
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<etxea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679512/
<fosco_> ok, el driver propietario está bien
<fosco_> ahora vamos a generar un archivo de configuracion del entorno gráfico que use ese driver
<fosco_> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<etxea> vale
<etxea> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<etxea> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<etxea> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<etxea> es lo que me ha salido
<fosco_> ok, todo correcto
<fosco_> reinicia el sistema, deberías tener acceso a los nuevos modos de video
<etxea> voy
<etxea> sigo igual
<fosco_> xrandr te sigue mostrando los mismos modos que antes?
<etxea> voy a ver
<etxea> si
<fosco_> debe ser un error en la deteccion del monitor
<fosco_> en un terminal ejecuta gksu nvidia-settings
<etxea> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<etxea> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480
<etxea> default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<etxea>    640x480        50.0*
<etxea>    320x240        51.0
<fosco_> tendrás acceso a un panel gráfico donde configurar todos los aspectos de la nvidia
<etxea> fosco_, se te ocurre algo mas?
<fosco_> <fosco_> en un terminal ejecuta gksu nvidia-settings
<etxea> voy
<etxea> fosco_,  ya esta y me sale los settings de nvidia
<etxea> pero tampoco puedo aumentar la resolucion
<erAbuelo> sube el contenido de /var/log/Xorg.0.log a pastebin y pasa el url
<etxea> vvoy
<etxea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679526/
<erAbuelo> que monitor tienes?
<etxea> un dell
<erAbuelo> antes funcionaba bien?
<etxea> si
<erAbuelo> cuando dejo de funcionar ?
<etxea> cuando he venido de vacaciones y me ha hecho unas actualizaciones
<etxea> he tenido que formatear el ordenador
<etxea> si arranco con win funciona bien
<erAbuelo> entonces la mejor solucion, es que desde windows, extraigas el EDID del monitor y luego en linux le digas al driver que lo use
<etxea> y como hago eso
<fosco_> quizá haya una solucion más fácil
<novato> hola
<etxea> cual?
<fosco_> vamos a intentar forzar el modo 1024x768 desde el xorg.conf
<etxea> vale
<fosco_> edita el archivo: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<etxea> voy
<fosco_> verás un archivo con mogollon de texto
<fosco_> busca la Section "monitor"
<etxea> ya esta
<fosco_> ok, al final de la section monitor, justo antes de donde dice EndSection añade estas lineas
<fosco_> Modeline "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<fosco_> esta linea define el modo de video --^
<fosco_> Option "PreferredMode" "1024x768_60.00"
<fosco_> esta linea fuerza q se use --^
<etxea> fosco_,  solo pongo esto?
<etxea> Modeline "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<fosco_> una vez lo tengas, guardas el archivo y reinicias
<etxea> o tambien
<etxea> "PreferredMode" "1024x768_60.00"
<fosco_> las dos
<etxea> una debajo de la otra no?
<etxea> reinicio
<etxea> sigo igual
<etxea> fosco_,  te pongo lo que he puesto
<etxea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679534/
<etxea> por si no lo he hecho bien
<fosco_> en principio está bien+
<fosco_> no entiendo porque no te funciona
<fosco_> quedan dos cosas "faciles" por probar
<fosco_> quitar el xorg.conf y dejar que se autodetecte todo
<etxea> en screen
<etxea> me sale esto
<fosco_> o arrancar un liveCD y coger su xorg.conf
<etxea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679539/
<etxea> no se si tiene algo que ver
<fosco_> podria ser, nunca he usado el twinview
<fosco_> quita lo de # Removed
<fosco_> guarda y reinicia, pro probar no pierdes nada
<etxea> nada
<etxea> cuando pongo la contraseña del usuario
<fosco_> si te quedan animos vamos a probar las dos cosas q dije ;)
<fosco_> 1. iniciar sin xorg.conf para que todo se autodetecte
<fosco_> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.viejo
<fosco_> reboot
<etxea> lo borro directamente o le cambio de nombre?
<etxea> voy
<etxea> increible, ya funciona
<etxea> juarario que ya lo habia hecho
<etxea> increible
<etxea> horas y horas
<etxea> y con borrar xorg.conf
<etxea> valia
<etxea> fosco_,  muchas gracias
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> debe ser cosa del twinview ese q estaba forzando algun modo de video raro
<etxea> no se lo que es el twinview
<etxea> no veo el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<etxea> ya esta y punto
<etxea> voy a reiniciar por si acaso
<erAbuelo> asi no estara usando el driver propietario, no?
<etxea> sigue funcionando
<etxea> pero es curioso
<etxea> hasta que no pongo el usuario y contraseña la resolucion es de 640
<etxea> y luego automaticamenet cambia a 1024
<novato> alguien sabe cómo puedo copiar una instalación de ubunto de un disco a otro ?
<novato> dentro de ubuntu =
<Thekernel> buenos dias señores
<gema> novato: por que necesitas copiar toda la instalacion?
<gema> novato: no es mas facil instalarlo en el otro PC?
<gema> o disco?
<novato> bueno, lo que quiero es pasar la configuración de uno a otro, son particiones.
<gema> que configuracion? la de tu usuario?
<novato> no sirve eso de copiar y pegar con nautilus, verdad ? o sí ?
<novato> toda, red con cortafuegos
<gema> novato: para copiar tu configuracion de los distintos programas, te copias todo tu home de un PC al otro
<gema> y para el cortafuegos, pues no se, depende de que cortafuegos
<novato> y las definiciones de las tarjetas, y de la red ?
<gema> idealmente, podrias tener todo tu home en una particion independiente y montarlo en las distintas versiones
<gema> que configuracion tienes de red?
<gema> porque el mio se "configura" solo
<gema> por dhcp
<novato> no, a pelo. dos tarjetas.
<gema> entonces copiate los archivos de configuracion de red
<novato> vale, pero la pregunta es, si puedo copiar todo lo que veo en el nautilus de una partición funcionando, y pegarla en otra partición, por si eso no genera problemas... o si hay alguna utilidad en concreto que lo haga.
<gema> a ver, si lo que vas a copiar es tu home
<novato> no home no. todos los ficheros.
<novato> espera, home, es / ?
<gema> arranca el pc y vete a una consola (Alt+FX) y lo copias de una particion a la otra, /home
<novato> o home es /home ?
<gema> antes de hacer login ni nada en el entorno grafico
<gema> y la otra particion no se como se llama, se llama como tu la quieras montar
<gema> pero tendrias que tener el sistema ya instalado alli
<novato> vamos a ver, y los ficheros que están en /etc ?
<gema> novato: copia solo las cosas que tu has modificado para tu configuracion
<gema> no hay formula general
<gema> hazte una lista
<gema> con tus archivos de configuracion
<gema> en mi caso, con copiar el home estoy servida
<novato> vale gracias.
<novato> sabes si existe algún programa para copiar/duplicar particiones dentro de ubuntu ?
<gema> hay paginas que explican como hacerlo, pero necesitas un liveCD
<gema> http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/22/how-to-clone-your-bootable-ubuntu-install-to-another-drive/
<novato> estupendo, gracias gema :)
<gema> novato: no lo he probado, pero suena razonable
<gema> :)
<novato> bueno, marcho.. GRACIAS :)
<agustin> hola
<agustin> alguien sabe como hacer andar el dispositivo bluetooth Dell?
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> de golpe y porrazo un server dejo de botear, me tira el clasico filesystem check or mount failed, a maintenance shell will now be started y demas, si apreto ctrl d , me aparece el mismo carte, lo q me llama la atencion es q cualquier comando de lvm q ejecute me tira "locking type -1 initialisation failed"
<Barcel0> nas
<Barcel0> tengo gdm con lxde, y tengo un thema que quiero instalar para gdm pero no tengo la aplicacion para instalarlo graficamente como en gnome...
<Barcel0> ¿como puedo instalar el tema gdm desde consola?
<Barcel0> Ubuntu 10.04
<gnome-terminal> Recuerdo que existe una aplicacion grafica de intercambiar temas, pero no recuerdo cual :S
<Barcel0> gnome-terminal si se cual es, pero es para gnome, y bueno no quiero cargar mi lxde...
<Barcel0> imagino que una forma abra para hacerlo desde consola
<Barcel0> mediante sus archivos de conf o algo así...
<gnome-terminal> Cierto perdon.
<Barcel0> gnome-terminal igual grx!
<gnome-terminal> De nada
<Barcel0> por cierto, tampoco recuerdo el nomble del sof para intercambiar thema en gnome
<Barcel0> jaja
<Barcel0> nombre
<gnome-terminal> Jo jo jo jo pues hechale ganas en encotrar lo que buscas :D
<Barcel0> xD
<Barcel0> mm no acabo d eentoncetrar el archivo xD
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<fij0> hola
<fij0> estoy recuperando un sistema y cuando ejecuto upgrade-from-grub-legacy, hace todo pero entre medio me tira un file descriptor 3 leaked on lvs invokation
<fij0> mi / esta en un lv, por lo q me da que pensar que algo fallo
<fij0> alguna idea ?
<chasqui> hola a todos
<chasqui> alguien me podria ayudar con el comando dd. hice un dd /dev/sda1 back.bin bs=1M para copiar el winxp y luego lo restaure a otra particion pero el winx no arranca ademas cuando monta la particion desde linux me motaco como si fuera de 5GB pero la particion es de 9GB
<cousteau> a lo mejor lo tienes que marcar como arrancable
<Barcel0> nas
<chasqui> cousteau : esta marcado como arrancable
<chasqui> creo que es por el tamano de la nueva particion
<cousteau> chasqui, pues será de 5 gigas, y tendrás que redimensionarla
<Barcel0> dodne encuentro el archivo de configuracion gdm que me permite cambiar el theme gdm? ubuntu10.04
<cousteau> (tampoco estoy muy seguro de cómo se hace todo eso de particiones)
<chasqui> eso he querido pero la particion aparece como 9GB pero cuando la monto se comvierte en 5GB
<chasqui> como creo una nueva tabla de particiones en el sector del grub? creo que seria mi problema
<cossier> chasqui, gparted
<chasqui> o decirle a la particion que es de 9GB
<cossier> chasqui, con gparted desde un liveCD
<chasqui> eso mismo hago entro a gparte pero hay dice que es de 9 gb pero cuando la monto se transforma en 5GB
<chasqui> tengo el live cargado al grub como iso
<Barcel0> niguno usa gdm aqui?
<fosco_> Barcel0: lo que no usamos es 10.04
<Barcel0> y como se hace en otras versiones?
<fosco_> en las versiones nuevas no se puede cambiar
<fosco_> no se en 10.04 hace mucho q no la uso
<Barcel0> mmmmm que no se puede cambiar el theme gdm????????
<Barcel0> q mal
<fosco_> en la 11.04 no se puede cambiar
<fosco_> en la 11.10 ni siquiera hay gdm
<chasqui> Barcel0: Se pueden instalar o borrar temas para la pantalla de login desde la ventana Sistema > Administración > Ventana de entrada.
<chasqui> con el gdm3 si se puede hay un programa que lo hace buscalo en el centro de sofware
<Barcel0> chasqui: el problema es que estoy usando lxde con gdm....
<Barcel0> y no quiero cargarlo
<Barcel0> por eso quiero hacerlo desde consola
<chasqui> si mal no recuerdo desde el gdm hay una combinacion de tecla que te habre la configuracion del theme creo que es el F10 o F11 no recuerdo si es en combiancion con alt
<Gandolfo> hola, quiero usar pidgin y me sale este error: No se pudo autentificar: error de transmisión en nexus  ...me ayudan?
<Gandolfo> por favor
<chasqui> Barcel0:ademas tienes que tener instalado gdm-theme
<Gandolfo> tengo el plugin msn-pecan y igual no sirve
<noseasasi> Gandolfo- en una pequeña busqueda me sale en tercer lugar este hilo..  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/94523
<Barcel0> chasqui tengo esto:
<Barcel0> v   gdm-theme
<Barcel0> i A sabily-gdm-themes
<cousteau> Gandolfo, se me ocurre que quizá con una versión más nueva de pidgin funcione... a lo mejor cambiaron un protocolo de MSN
<noseasasi> Revisalo y prueba...
<Gandolfo> no seas asi noseasasi, como consigo el ultimo pidgin?
<Barcel0>   
 * CanihoJR buenas!
<aarkerio> Gandolfo, porqué no usas telepaty?
<Gandolfo> que es telepaty?
<Barcel0> por que no tengo el fichero /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<Barcel0> debo crearlo manualmente
<aarkerio> Gandolfo, es el nuevo MSN de Ubuntu
<aarkerio> perdón:  el programa es "empathy", el protocolo es telepathy
<Barcel0> esto es lo que debo configurar: /etc/gdm/custom.conf?
<aarkerio> Barcel0, que quieres hacer?
<Barcel0> aarkerio cambiar el gdm theme... pero desde consnola
<mimecar> Barcel0: tienes temas preparados para GDM 2.30 ?
<mimecar> 2.30 / 2.32
<Barcel0> mimecar he instalado  ubuntume-gdm-themes.. pero me he decargado el theme well, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LliTux+GDM?content=140825
<Barcel0> es que que quiero poner
<mimecar> no se si te valdrán esos temas
<Barcel0> mmm ok, pero bueno ahora debo ver como se cambian y luego buscar themes correspondientes para mi gdm
<Barcel0> ubuntume-gdm-themes lo instale del repo.
 * unknow Saludos!
<Barcel0> cómo se llama la aplicacion de gnome que permite cambiar el theme gdm graficamente? (Inicio de seccion)
<mimecar> Barcel0: no está disponible en ubuntu
<mimecar> GDM está "bloqueado" mientras se deciden a actualizarlo
<mimecar> tendrás que cambiarlo a mano
<Barcel0> ok, pero sigo sin ver en que fichero debo hacer el ccambio xD
<mimecar> ni idea
<Barcel0> he leido en vario lugares que la conf personalizada es en /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<Barcel0> pero en ninguna parte hablan del theme
<Barcel0> por cierto, ademas de kdm y gdm que otro gestor de session tiene soporte NIS, para iniciar la secicon desde una cuenta de dominio ldap?
<Barcel0> me decespere mucho intentando con lxdm pero al final lei que no permite eso
<Barcel0> xD
<Barcel0> por eso intento usar gdm ahora
<Gary_McKinnon> hola quise instalar los applets sensores de temperatura en ubuntu 11.04 y por culpa del escritorio de UNITY no pude instalarlos , y he tenido que vovler a usar el escritorio de gnome 2
<cossier> Barcel0, gnome-apperance-properties
<cossier> Barcel0, a lo mejor hay que pasarle algun parametro
<Gary_McKinnon> o a lo mejor todavia no hay parametro que sirva para ese escritorio
<Barcel0> cossier un parámetro a que?
<cossier> Barcel0, gnome-apperance-properties
<Barcel0> cossier , no veo en los repos el paqueete gnome-apperance-properties
<cossier> Barcel0, es la aplicacion de la apariencia ejecutalo en una consola
<Barcel0> bash: gnome-apperance-properties: no se encontró la orden
<cossier> Barcel0, has instalado el paquete gdm
<cossier> Barcel0, ??
<Barcel0> sip...
<cossier> Barcel0, prueba el paquete gnome-utils
<Barcel0> tambien lo tengo ya instalado
<cossier> Barcel0, quizas lo escribas mal escribe gnome-app y la tecla tab
<Barcel0> no hay resultados
<mimecar> ¿para que necesitas abrir "Apariencia" ?
<mimecar> no te permitirá modificar el tema de gdm
<cossier> Barcel0, y el paquete gnome lo tienes instalado?
<Barcel0> mimecar pero hay forma de hacerlo manual???
<Barcel0> cossier no, solo tengo lxde
<mimecar> supongo que editando el archivo de configuración asociado
<mimecar> la herramienta gráfica me parece que no funciona desde gnome 2.20
<Barcel0> gdm no tiene canal irc?
<mimecar> gnome si, gdm no lo creo
<cossier> Barcel0, pero tu quieres gnome ??
<barcelo> cossier no, kiero lxde...
<cossier> barcelo, mirate con aptitude search lxde
<cossier> barcelo, pero lxde lleva su propio gestor de temas !!creo¡¡
<mimecar> cossier: quiere modificar el tema de GDM
<barcelo> sip pero para las ventanas
<barcelo> no el gdm
<barcelo> ando en la sala de gnome y lxde pero no contestan :-(
<cossier> barcelo, tengo fedora lxde instalado en otro pc ahora lo miro como va!!
<barcelo> ok cossier grx"
<cossier> barcelo, me aparece la opcion "Customize look & feel" lleva algo de gnome en los iconos
<Merdam> hay troles aqui?
<Merdam> Se solicitan troles.  Mande informes a mensaje privado.
<mimecar> Merdam: ¿que relación tiene eso con ubuntu?
<barcelo> jaja me han dado una respuesta en gnome: you can't
<barcelo> vaya aliento
<cossier> barcelo, en fedora por defecto lleva openbox que si permite cambiar la apriencia de las ventanas
<barcelo> xD cossier yo lo que intengo cambiar es el tema gdm, no es de las ventanas :)
<cossier> pero lxde para ubuntu no se si lo lleva se tendria que averiguar pq yo no tengo ningun Ubuntu/lxde/openbox
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente...
<cossier> barcelo, gdm es el Gnome Display Manager , es el motor y ya me he perdido y gdm a mi entender se usa con gnome y dudo mucho que lxde no se que motor usa
<mimecar> cossier: le da lo mismo la apariencia de las ventanas
<cossier> y pq no cambia el tema de lxse que es el que usa !!
<cossier> lxde *
<Barcel0> o.O
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> alguien me podra dar una mano con grub ?
<Ramir00> alguien uso el macchanger, es norma que despues de cambiar la mac WLAN0, al volver a habilitarla ,  y luego conectarse vuelve a la mac original
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-02
<ivedci89> hola, tengo ubuntu 11.04 y el touchpad no funciona del todo bien
<ivedci89> notebook acer aspire 5542-5840 ubuntu 11.04 el dispositivo señalador touch tiene una linea para pasar el dedo el cual deberia funcionar como la ruedita del mouse generico comun, pero no, no funciona
<ivedci89> y no encuentro el modo de que la maquina virtual virtualbox con un XP de 32 bits me libere el raton con ese Ctrl Derecho
<Gandolfo> hola, en ubuntu 11.04 no me andan las reglas de ventana de compiz, hay otra forma de hacer que las ventanas se habran al tamaño que yo quiera?
<ivedci89> te fijaste que no esté deshabilitado en las configuraciones más profundas? Gandolfo?
<Gandolfo> no se en que configuraciones mas profundas pudiese estar deshabilitado, pero para quitar las sombras... no pude por medio de compiz, tuve que editar un archivo del theme
<chochil> hola, alguien podria ayudarme con mi tarjeta inalambrica, le tengo que dar ifconfig wlan0 up para que me la liste co ifconfig
<chochil> y a veces aparece y a veces no, ya actualize el drver segun yo baje el paquete compat-wireless-2011-06-30
<chochil>  lo instale pero al parecer nada me ha funcionado
<hiko_hitokiri> levantar el servicion denetworking ya provaste
<hiko_hitokiri> networking
<chochil> probando
<neokx> hola
<chochil> no me funciona hiko_hitokiri
<neokx> alguien conoce un buen cliente de bittorret para ubuntu
<linux-genesis> el de la ranita?
<linux-genesis> en consola hay uno que se llama rtorrent creo
<linux-genesis> ya tiene tiempo que no descargo torrents
<linux-genesis> pero si hay muchos
<neokx> ya descarge uno que se llama ktorrent
<neokx> pero no se como instalarlo
<neokx> creo que es algo asi como ir a la consola
<neokx> y poner
<neokx> sudo apt-get install nombre del archivo
<neokx> ya lo hice pero me dice que no lo encuentra y ya lo tengo descargado
<linux-genesis> checa si ya lo tienes instalado con este comando en consola
<neokx> como
<linux-genesis> dpkg -l | less | grep ktorrent
<arp-> usa qtorrent
<xangua> neokx: puedes instalar programas desde aplicaciones - centro de software
<neokx> por que qtorrent
<neokx> ?
<linux-genesis> xangua que aprenda de forma mas facil
<arp-> sudo apt-get install qbitorrent
<arp-> es un clon de UTorrent
<arp-> muy bueno..
<neokx> aa ok
<arp-> he incluye buscador de torrent
<linux-genesis> sudo apt-cache search nombre_aplicacion, con este comando buscas si en tus repositorios esta ese programa para ser instalado
<neokx> gracias arp
<xangua> arp-: no sabía eso :O
<arp-> xD
<linux-genesis> luego si esta, pues ejecutas sudo apt-get install nombre_aplicacion o sudo aptitude install nombre_aplicaciones
<neokx> bueno gracias a todos
<arp-> ok
<linux-genesis> saludos, nos vemos
<apt-get> help
<neokx> arp me aparece esto
<neokx> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete qbitorrent
<arp-> yo lo instale
<arp-> sin problema
<arp-> sudo apt-get update
<neokx> de donde lo descargaste
<neokx> ?
<arp-> i   qbittorrent                              - cliente de bittorrent basado en libtorrent-rasterba
<xangua> neokx: aplicaciones - centro de software
<arp-> de apt-get
<neokx> si creo que esa es mi opcion xangua
<arp-> es condoble tt
<arp-> qbittorrent
<arp-> sudo apt-get install qbittorrent
<neokx> listo ya se esta instalando
<arp-> ok
<neokx> desde la terminal
<neokx> gracias
<arp-> xD
<arp-> no olvides configurarlo
<arp-> limitar la velocidad de subida
<arp-> a unos 12KB/s por ejemplo
<arp-> y determinar la carpeta de Descargas
<neokx> quiero bajar el juego de age of empires crees que lo pueda bajar de qbittorrent y si corre en ubuntu?
<arp-> no
<arp-> bajarlo podes bajarlo por torrent
<arp-> ya sea de uno que vos encuentres o uno que encuentre e buscador integrado de Qbittorrent
<arp-> ahora.. el tema de correrlo
<SergioMeneses> arp-, neokx yo una vez lo instale y el unico problema es q no tenia sonido
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<arp-> es otra cosa
<arp-> vas a tener que probar con Wine
<SergioMeneses> lo instale con playonlinux
<arp-> ok
<chochil> hola alguien podria decirme porque la inalambrca me aparece desactivada
<chochil> http://imagebin.org/170645
<chochil> con iwconfig si la veo
<chochil> pero tengo que ejecutar ifconfig wlan up
<lycan> cuanto de swap debe llevar xubuntu? para 1,5gb de ram
 * unknow PirandomeModeOn
 * unknow Dew!
<Zetacu> hola a todos necesito de su ayuda. tengo una compaq presario v3000, le acabo de instalar el ubuntu 11.04. Desafortunadamente no me detecta la tarjeta inalambrica una broadcom b43 ¿Que hago?
<sergio45> chicos alguien me puede ayudar para poder ajustar las ventanas como en ubuntu 11.04 que moviendolas a la derecha o izquierda se ajustan a la mitad , pero poder hacer esto en ubuntu 10.04
<fosco_> sergio45, es un plugin de compiz, abre un terminal y ejecuta ccsm
<sergio45> ya lo hice
<sergio45> donde esta?
<fosco_> donde está el que
<sergio45> ese plugin
<sergio45> esque no lo encuentro
<fosco_> no recuerdo exactamente el nombre
<fosco_> prueba poniendo window en el buscador de ccsm
<sergio45> no lo consigo fosco
<sergio45> no encuentro la opcion
<fosco_> deberia llamarse "snap" o algo parecido
<sergio45> snapping windows?
<fosco_> posiblemente, hace tiempo q no uso compiz
<sergio45> xd
<sergio45> es que tengo muchas ganas de conseguir ese efecto
<sergio45> pero nose como se hace jaja
<sergio45> chicos alguien me puede ayudar a reajustarl as ventanas como en ubuntu 11.04 a izquierda y que se quede media ventana???? en ubuntu 10.04
<fosco_> ya te he dicho como se hace
<fosco_> mira un poco hombre
<sergio45> jaja
<sergio45> estoy mirando y mirando
<sergio45> pero no lo encuentro
<sergio45> o me falta el plugins
<sergio45> o no tengo ni idea de donde esta
<sergio45> me mire todos uno a uno
<sergio45> fosco puede que sea en compiz pero yo no lo consigo
<fosco_> puede no, seguro que es en compiz
<fosco_> y el efecto se llama snap (o window snapping o lo que sea snap)
<pendrive> buenas, tengo un pendrive y hay archivos que se han vuelto corruptos, así que no se muestran en disco pero siguen estando ahí, he probado a rescatarlos con ddrescue pero al dar la orden de que haga la imagen dice: dd_rescue: (fatal): open "/dev/sdb" failed: Permission denied
<pendrive> ayuda
<sergio45> fosco ya lo solucione
<sergio45> pendrive, nose mucho de eso pero has probado a poner sudo?
<sergio45> antes de dar la orden
<sergio45> como pone permission denied..
<fosco_> no te ofusques, se marchó hace rato :)
<sergio45> es verdad xd
<sergio45> al final fosco
<sergio45> lo solucione instalando un plugins
<sergio45> y poniendo unos comandos en la pestaña comandos de compiz
<sergio45> fosco que significa ofusques?
<fosco_> ofuscar tiene muchos significados, en este caso lo he usado como sinónimo de obcecar
<sergio45> ahh vale jeje
<sergio45> esque no lo habia oido nunca
<sergio45> y tenia curiosidad
<sergio45> jeje
<fosco_> ofuscar
<fosco_> tr. y prnl. Impedir algo pensar con claridad:
<fosco_> el cansancio ofuscaba su mente.
<sergio45> xd gracias por la info
<fosco_> ;)
<il0m0> hola?
<gnome-terminal> Hola
<il0m0> tengo una duda... es este el lugar para exponerla?
<gnome-terminal> Si tienes problemas con de ubuntu... adelante
<il0m0> si es acerca de grub customizer...
<il0m0> ... tengo 3 SOs (Xp, Ubuntu 11.04 y Ubuntu 9.04)
<il0m0> cuando instale todos
<il0m0> despues instale grub customizer y... no se donde esta ubicado porque no puedo cambiar su configuracion
<gnome-terminal> Herramientas del Sistema
<gnome-terminal> Debe estar en herramientas del sistema.
<gnome-terminal> Intentalo de nuevo si, es que no aparece... tengo una guia.
<il0m0> se donde se encuentra; el problema radica en que, cuando cambio p.ej. la imagen de fondo estando en Ubuntu 11.04, al reiniciar el equipo no se ha cambiado
<il0m0> tampoco en 9.04
<Crashbit> il0m0: es importante saber donde está instalado el grub
<Crashbit> si está en el MBR o bien en algúna partición
<il0m0> se que le di a la tecla "instalar en MBR"
<Crashbit> il0m0: luego pues, los ficheros de configuración solo se modifican en la máquina desde el que lo instalaste
<il0m0> por eso os pido ayuda,para que me ayudeis a saber donde esta, si es posible
<Crashbit> así pues, debes cambiar la configuración desde el SO que instalaste el grub
<il0m0> crashbit: lo he intentado sin exito
<il0m0>  se que le di a la tecla "instalar en MBR"
<efragrafic> Hola, muy buenas a todos.
<efragrafic> Soy novato total de Ubuntu y ya tengo mi primer problema: no soy capaz de conectarme a la red wifi
<gnome-terminal> Uff
<efragrafic> me reconoce la red, peor después de introducir la contraseña, no se conecte
<efragrafic> no se ya que hacer
<efragrafic> si algún alma caritativa quiere echarme una mano, soy todo oidos
<gnome-terminal> Mejor dicho leido
<efragrafic> sip, mejor leido
<seguidodoblado> efagrafic: Que versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<efragrafic> la 11.04
<seguidodoblado> supongo que la red te la reconoce perfectamente
<efragrafic> si, perfectamente
<efragrafic> pero no se conecta
<efragrafic> tengo q conectarme por cable
<seguidodoblado> que operador de línea usas?
<efragrafic> orange
<seguidodoblado> con windows nunca tuviste ningún problema?
<efragrafic> nop
<efragrafic> ninguno
<seguidodoblado> precisamente me he conectado con ubuntu con Telefónica, Jazztel, Ono y Ya
<seguidodoblado> pero con Orange nunca
<seguidodoblado> te iba a decir que si la contraseña alternaba mayusculas y minusculas eso es importante
<efragrafic> jeje, vaya casualidad
<seguidodoblado> pero si te conectaste con windows
<efragrafic> y dudo que tengan servicio de atención para Ubuntu
<seguidodoblado> y que te sucede? que siempre te está pidiendo la contraseña?
<seguidodoblado> al intentar entrar
<seguidodoblado> ??
<efragrafic> exactamente
<seguidodoblado> joder, es que de verdad parece como un fallo tipográfico al escribirla...
<efragrafic> lo he revisado cientos de veces
<seguidodoblado> me lo imagino
<efragrafic> y no
<efragrafic> aunque voy a volver a revisarla
<efragrafic> nada, la contraseña esta bien
<seguidodoblado> la otra posibilidad es que la emisión/recepción WIFI del router no fuera como debiera...
<seguidodoblado> hace poco que navegaste con Windows?
<efragrafic> si, antes tenia el arranque dual
<seguidodoblado> con que calidad te aparece la señal WIFI de ORANGE?
<efragrafic> total
<seguidodoblado> como puedes observar, yo tampoco es que sea un hacha con Ubuntu
<efragrafic> je
<efragrafic> tranqui
<efragrafic> cualquier ayuda es bien recibida
<seguidodoblado> es que es curioso, efragrafic
<seguidodoblado> porque se puedes navegar por cable LAN
<efragrafic> y exasperante
<efragrafic> si, es eso
<carnau> efragrafic, wireshark es tu amigo
<efragrafic> wireshark?
<carnau> está en los repositorios, quizá sacas algo con él
<gnome-terminal> lol
<seguidodoblado> es un programa de analisis WIFI
<efragrafic> ok
<efragrafic> ahora me lo instalo
<carnau> además te recomendaría que miraras los logs, a ver si hay algo, tienes muchos en /var/log
<seguidodoblado> pero como te he dicho antes, yo no soy muy experto, así que no sabría decirte como usarlo bien
<efragrafic> carnau: q es un log? y como voy a esa dirección?
<carnau> efragrafic, ¿sabes abrir un terminal?
<efragrafic> si
<carnau> escribe en un terminal "sudo cat /var/log/syslog"
<carnau> y luego lo pegas aquí
<carnau> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<efragrafic> ok, a ver si soy capaz...
<efragrafic> ok, esto es lo q me aparece
<efragrafic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680466/
<Pablito> hola buenas alguien puede ayduarme porfavor
<Pablito> quiero montar un dispositivo usb
<Pablito> pero em aparece este error
<Pablito> mount: tipo de sistema de ficheros 'ntfs' desconocido
<Pablito> alguien puede ayduarme porfavor
<seguidodoblado> efragrafic: buscando por Google la primera linea de tu log "wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:1f:e2:cd:0f:ad (Reason: 15)"
<seguidodoblado> parece que no eres el único con ese problema
<carnau> Pablito, supongo que tendrás que instalar el driver, me parece que se llamaba ntfs-3g
<efragrafic> vaya, y hay alguna solución?
<Pablito> disculpen
<carnau> Pablito, si, se llama así. Prueba instalándolo.
<Pablito> eso me faltaba
<Pablito> ahroa me funciono sin problema
<seguidodoblado> según leo, parece que es un problema con el driver de la inalámbrica. Pero es el primer caso que veo donde la tarjeta reconoce la red, pero no deja autenticarla
<Pablito> gracias
<efragrafic> bueno, almenos soy el primero en algo...
<seguidodoblado> efragrafic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/99432
<seguidodoblado> está en inglés
<gnome-terminal> Prueba con otra aplicacion de red: Wicd
<efragrafic> si, ya veo. no me entero de la mitad
<seguidodoblado> yo solo a medias
<seguidodoblado> voy a ver si encuentro algo en español
<efragrafic> gone-terminal: wicd para q sirve?
<efragrafic> seguidodoblado:ok gracias
<gnome-terminal> http://www.noticiasubuntu.com/wicd-di-adios-a-tus-problemas-wi-fi-en-ubuntu-10-04/
<efragrafic> vamos a probarlo...
<Pablito> disculpen como limio la cache
<Pablito> mediante el terminal
<Pablito> ?
<fosco_> que cache
<Pablito> la del sistema
<Pablito> por el terminal
<Crashbit> Pablito: la del sistema de que ?
<Pablito> de bash
<Crashbit> Pablito: existe cache del sistema de internet, de rutas, de ficheros
<Crashbit> Pablito: esto no es una caché, si no un log
<Crashbit> Pablito: suele estar en tu home
<Pablito> bash es un log?
<Crashbit> como fichero oculto
<Crashbit> Pablito: bash no es un log
<Crashbit> Pablito: el log es lo que tu llamas cache de bash
<Pablito> ahhh
<Pablito> entiendo
<Pablito> gracias
<Crashbit> Pablito: puedes configurar bash para que no guarde log y tambien para desactivar las teclas (flechas)
<carnau> Pablito, que quieres, que nadie vea los comandos que has puesto anteriormente?
<carnau> si no quieres que un comando se guarde en el historial, pon un espacio delante
<carnau> si quieres borrar los que ya hay
<carnau> rm ~/.bash_history
<carnau> o puedes editar el fichero y borrar los que no te interese con nano  ~/.bash_history
<efragrafic> nada, sigo sin wifi
<barcelo> hola todos!
<efragrafic> alguien que pueda ayudarme con mi problema de no poder conectarme a mi red wifi?
<arp-> y te muestra las reds wifi?
<efragrafic> si
<efragrafic> me aparecen montones
<efragrafic> la mi incluida
<efragrafic> pero aunque introduzca la contraseña correcta
<efragrafic> no hace mas que pedirmela y nunca se conecta
<efragrafic> por cierto: soy un novato total en Ubuntu
<fosco_> efragrafic, revisa q la contraseña esté bien puesta, espcialmente mayusculas y minúsculas
<efragrafic> sisi
<efragrafic> esta revisada cientos de veces
<fosco_> aunque creas que no el 99% de veces es que está mal puesta
<fosco_> si tiene numeros usa los que estan encima de las letras en lugar de telcado numerico
<Crashbit> eledesmar: que demonio usas para gestionar las redes inalambricas ?
<fosco_> y marca la casilla mostrar clave para que puedas ver lo q escribes
<Crashbit> digo efragrafic
<Crashbit> efragrafic: network-manager o wicd
<efragrafic> wicd
<efragrafic> me lo acabo de isntalar
<efragrafic> y no me conecta
<Crashbit> efragrafic: asegurate de que el tipo de clave es el correcto
<efragrafic> me he asegurado si
<Crashbit> efragrafic: y que tipo de clave tienes ?
<arp-> el tipo de cifrado
<arp-> comproba..
<efragrafic> WEP
<arp-> deberias usar WPA
<arp-> WEP es inseguro
<efragrafic> es lo que me da orange
<arp-> eso se configura en el mismo router
<efragrafic> Clave WEP:***
<arp-> entra a la configuracion del router
<arp-> conectandote por cable a la red
<arp-> y cambialo
<efragrafic> el problema es q con WINDOWS 7 se conecta perfectamente
<arp-> ok
<arp-> abre una terminal y pon: lspci | grep Wireless
<efragrafic> ya lo he puesto
<Crashbit> efragrafic: aun así, deberías cambiar WEP por WPA
<efragrafic> no pasa nada
<Crashbit> efragrafic: si que pasa
<arp-> je
<Crashbit> ah, en el terminal
<Crashbit> xD
<Crashbit> ok
<efragrafic> eso
<arp-> efragrafic: sabes entrar a la configuracion del router?
<efragrafic> y si cambio WEP por WAP no afectara a los demás PC conectados a la red?
<arp-> si
<efragrafic> y no, no se entrar en la config del ruter
<arp-> vas a tener que configurar todas las pc's
<Crashbit> efragrafic: si, deberás decirles que usen WPA en vez de WEP
<arp-> el problema es
<arp-> que WEP es un algoritmo totalmente roto
<efragrafic> ??
<arp-> son muchas PC's por wifi?
<efragrafic> 2
<arp-> bueno
<efragrafic> inlcuyendo supuestamente la mia
<arp-> no es tanto trabajo
<arp-> como estas conectado ahora, por cable?
<Crashbit> efragrafic: para que lo entiendas, mientras tu haces movimientos en tu banco o pagas un viaje mediante VISA, tu vecino, si usas WEP, puede pillarte tu claves secretas, tu VISA, tu banco y tu vida
<efragrafic> si, por cable
<arp-> ok
<arp-> abre una terminal
<efragrafic> pos si q es inseguro
<efragrafic> lo abro
<arp-> pon
<arp-> ejecuta el comando: route
<arp-> puede tardar unos seg.
<arp-> te va deolver una pequeña tabla con una IP
<efragrafic> si
<Crashbit> efragrafic: la inseguridad no tiene niveles, lo que los tiene es la seguridad
<Crashbit> :-)
<arp-> mira la IP que dice default
<efragrafic> jeje
<arp-> cual es?
<efragrafic> al lado de default y debajo de pasarela pone:lspci | grep Wireless
<efragrafic> mierda
<efragrafic> perdonç
<efragrafic> pone:Livebox-AB58
<arp-> pasarela?
<Crashbit> efragrafic: route -n
<Crashbit> efragrafic: así mejor
<arp-> bueno ponele -n
<arp-> asi no resuelve el hostname
<Crashbit> efragrafic: mira al lado de 0.0.0.0
<arp-> si tenes ubuntu en español
<arp-> abajo de donde dice Pasarela
<arp-> te da una IP
<efragrafic> debajo de un par de 0.0.0.0 sale Livebox-AB58
<arp-> nop
<arp-> que no sea 0.0.0.0
<efragrafic> perdon: 192.168.1.1
<arp-> esa
<arp-> esa es tu router
<arp-> abre un navegador
<arp->  y pon: http://192.168.1.1
<arp-> seguramente te pida un usuaruo y clave
<efragrafic> en el navegador, no?
<arp-> que deberias saberlo..
<arp-> si en el firefox
<arp-> o el que usses
<efragrafic> si, me lo pide
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> sabes cual es?
<arp-> deberias saberlo sendo tu router..
<arp-> siendo*
<efragrafic> pues no es el que tengo apuntado
<efragrafic> alguien en casa lo abrá cambiado
<arp-> :S
<efragrafic> la leche....
<arp-> bueno averigua tu user / pass
<arp-> para poder re-cofigurar eso
<efragrafic> ok
<arp-> es importante
<efragrafic> y una vez obtenido el user
<efragrafic> q hago?
<arp-> bueno hay que ir a la configuracion de la parte WiFi
<arp-> y cambiar el tipo de cifrado y contraeña
<arp-> contraseña
<arp-> cada router es distinto
<efragrafic> ok
<efragrafic> pos ya miraré con cuidadi
<efragrafic> cuidado
<arp-> tiene sus menues en distinto lugar, pero basicamente loq ue se cambia es lo mismo
<efragrafic> ok
<efragrafic> muchas gracias de toas maneras
<arp-> ok
<efragrafic> a ver si consigo el pasw y user
<Guest59873> Hola use el comando sudo apt-cache search foxit para ver si estaba ese programa y no salió nada ¿Hice algo mal?
<xangua> no salio porque no está en los repositorios
<Guest59873> ok pense que lo había escrito mal busco un editor de pdf para completar una planilla que recibí ¿Hay alguno bueno en los repositorios?
<Crashbit> arp-: una duda, con esta estructura, que rutas debería poner a los routers y al bastión ?
<Crashbit> arp-: http://pastebin.com/48gfVqda
<Guest59873> o mejo existe alguna forma de buscar en los reoositorios por tipo de programa
<Guest59873> perdon vuelvo enseguida
<Int-Vent-ive> Buenas, una pregunta.. Mi computadora solo admite ubuntu 9.10,
<Int-Vent-ive> apartir de esa version, los drivers no funcionan adecuadamente
<Int-Vent-ive> me preguntaba, que me va a pasar en el futuro
<gnome-terminal> Dejame adivinar tienes un viejo ordenador.
<Int-Vent-ive> Aja si
<Int-Vent-ive> Podria bajar todo lo que nesecito y ponerlo en un Disco?
<gnome-terminal> Otras distro puede ayudarte
<gnome-terminal> Si
<gnome-terminal> Osea backup?
<Int-Vent-ive> basicamente, porque cada ves que decido formatear se repite el proceso
<Int-Vent-ive> descargar los repositorios, etc
<gnome-terminal> AptonCD
<Int-Vent-ive> aparte fue la configuracion, que mas gusto le tome
<gnome-terminal> Meter la misma configuracion sera algo dificil
<gnome-terminal> Tendras que buscar una forma de hacerlo
<Int-Vent-ive> Y con respecto a los repositorios, cuanto de vida tengo respecto a este software (si se puede saber)?
<gnome-terminal> Hasta se que AptonCD resguarda todos los programas que instalastes.
<gnome-terminal> Centro de Software tiene esos detalles
<Int-Vent-ive> Aja si, imagino que respalda por particion
<Int-Vent-ive> ademas creo que solo asi
<Int-Vent-ive> voy a chequear
<gnome-terminal> Suerte
<Int-Vent-ive> CienES!
<mimecar> hola fosco_
<Juancho> buenos dias amigos
<Juancho> soy novato en esto de linux y actualmente tengo instalada la version ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Juancho> quiero saver que ventajas y desventajas tiene la version 11.04
<mimecar> la 10.04 está más probada, la 11.04 tiene programas recientes
<Juancho> gracias mimecar
<Juancho> entonces boy hacer la migración de 10.04 a 11.04
<Juancho> crees que vale la pena?
<mimecar> haz una copia de tus datos antes
<Juancho> ok
<Juancho> pormedio de las actualizaciones
<gnome-terminal> Ahora que lo recuerdo esa version requiere tarjeta grafica mas avanzado -.-
<Tiffon> gnome-terminal, si por el tema de unity
<Tiffon> si no recuerdo mal
<Tiffon> como estamos gente
<Juancho> ok gracias
<Juancho> tengo una tarjeta de video ati de 1gb. y procesador core 2 duo
<Juancho> con 4 ram
<Juancho> 4 gb ram
<mimecar> te sobra, unity no necesita tanto
<Juancho> creo que si funciona la version 11.04
<Tiffon> siempre puedes probar con el livecd, pero no creo que tengas problemas
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<diosmi> hola! gente!" en ubuntu 10.04 cómo hago para que compìz me ponga una ventana en la mitad de la pantalla con solo arrastrarla a un costado como sucede en ubuntu 11.04 o windows seven?
<elbing> buenas. Upgradeé a natty y tuve que esperar cierto tiempo a la versión de nvidia para xserver 10. Ahora todo ok, opengl ok... unity instalado pero "ubuntu" en la opción de gdm no ejecuta unity sino gnome clásico. Resetados los valores por defecto de compiz, marcado plugin unity y resueltos los conflictos de plugins. ¿Qué más hay que hacer para que arranque unity?
<elbing> en google hay 100.000 artículos sobre cómo deshabilitarlo o probarlo, pero de hacer que funcione...
<mimecar> elbing: ¿seleccionas "Ubuntu" en GDM?
<elbing> of course
<elbing> de hecho me mosquea la conf de esa opción:
<mimecar> si tienes aceleración 3D, unity debe funcionar
<elbing> $ glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<elbing> direct rendering: Yes
<elbing> si la historia es que no arranca el escritorio, va a gnome classic
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si funcina
<elbing> mmm buena idea
<elbing> nah
<elbing> lo raro es que en los "desktop" de /usr/share/xsessions/ ninguno hace referencia a unity
<mimecar> ¿tienes instalado unity?
<elbing> je je muy bueno
<elbing> $ aptitude show unity
<elbing> Paquete: unity
<elbing> Nuevo: sí
<elbing> Estado: instalado
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que uses "unity --replace" desde una consola de gnome
<_CaBeTuX_> buenas tardes
<_CaBeTuX_> consulta sobra bash script
<_CaBeTuX_> tengo un archivo en donde tengo 4 lineas por ejemplo:
<_CaBeTuX_> Pepe
<_CaBeTuX_> Lucas
<_CaBeTuX_> Juan
<_CaBeTuX_> Carlos
<_CaBeTuX_> como puedo hacer con cat, lo veo... pero como puedo hacer para que me no me tome en cuenta los saltos de linea y me los muestre uno al lado del otro?
<elbing> _CaBeTuX_: for i in `cat prueba.txt`; do printf " $i"; done
<elbing> el espacio antes de $i es para que no los escupa todos juntos
<elbing> mimecar: Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running con el --replace, tanto unity como compiz ¿?
<elbing> mmmf algo le falla a la nvidia
<elbing> gracias de todas maneras
<mimecar> con el live cd te funcionaba?
<elbing> ni idea, no he instalado ubuntu de cd desde dapper
<elbing> full-upgrade :p
<mimecar> con eso podrías descartar que fuera cosa del driver
<elbing> el caso es que glxgears y libOSMesa6 para webgl funcionan ok, y serious sam, gzdoom, etc... lo del panel shell es porque hay algo corriendo que es incompatible
<elbing> ya averiguaré qué
<elbing> nos vemos gente, y muchas gracias.
<guampa> _CaBeTuX_, otra: tr "\n" " " < archivo.txt
<Gandolfo> hola, quiero extraer un rar y me sale esto: No files to extract
<Gandolfo> me fui a windows y pude extraerlo con el winrar, que puedo hacer para extraer rar en ubuntu?
<mimecar> instalar unrar por ejemplo
<Gandolfo> ya lo tengo
<Gandolfo> tengo el paquete unrar, quiero extraer un .rar y me sale esto: No files to extract
<mimecar> haz doble click sobre el archivo y podrás descomprimirlo
<Gandolfo> dice en la descripcion del paquete unrar que hay que registrarlo despues de 40 dias, donde y como se hace eso?
<mimecar> unrar es el descompresor y no necesita registro
<Gandolfo> le hago doble click y dice: No files to extract
<Gandolfo> RAR 4.00 beta 3   Copyright (c) 1993-2010 Alexander Roshal   17 Dec 2010
<Gandolfo> Shareware version         Type RAR -? for help
<Gandolfo> Extracting from /home/gandolf_011/Escritorio/Bomba Estéreo VOL. 1 (2006).rar
<Gandolfo> No files to extract
<mimecar> te tiene que abrir el gestor de archivos
<mimecar> Gandolfo: ¿de donde has descargado ese unrar?
<Gandolfo> si, se abre, pero pongo extraer o le hago doble click y dice eso
<Gandolfo> del synaptik
<Gandolfo> y no agregue ningun repositorio raro, no se hacerlo
<Gandolfo> ubuntu 11.04
<Gandolfo> el archivo esta perfecto en windows lo pude extraer sin problemas, me preocupa no poder extraer desde ubuntu
<mimecar> unrar x nombrearchivo
<mimecar> ¿no lo descomprime?
<Gandolfo> unrar Bomba Estéreo ¡Estalla! (2008).rar
<Gandolfo> bash: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `('
<mimecar> unrar x "nombrearchivo"
<Gandolfo> funciono
<Gandolfo> pero por que no funciona con el gestor de archivadores?
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<Gandolfo> si
<Gandolfo> tal vez sea por su nombre? le voy a quitar los espacios tildes y parentesis a ver...
<Gandolfo> no, tampoco, le puse de nombre BombaEstereo1.rar
<Gandolfo> bueno al menos con el comando unrar x "" funciona
<Gandolfo> gracias mimecar
<Gandolfo> cuando abro programas y cosas como carpetas, a veces me pasa que no se cuando ya se esta abriendo y cuando todavia no se esta abriendo, entonces me preguntaba, hay alguna forma de ponerle al gnome animaciones a los iconos cuando les haces doble click o cuando se estan abriendo o al cursor como en el kubuntu que abres un archivo o carpeta o programa y aparece su icono saltando en el cursor?
<mimecar> Gandolfo: intenta resumir las preguntas, tanto texto es un poco pesado de leer
<mimecar> si compiz no tiene alguna opción, no me suena
<Gandolfo> hay alguna forma de hacer que los iconitos salten o algo cuando abres un programa o carpeta?
<Gandolfo> si no hay solucion a eso, otra cosa... quiero que las ventanas se abran en determinado tamaño, pero aunque active windows rules en compiz, no sirve, hay otra forma?
<LinoSP|net> holas , alguien sabe como hacer un cd de instalacion con todas las aplicaciones y paquetes q ya tengo instaladas (para no andar descargando y repitiendo el proceso de instalacion en varios equipos)??
<guampa> yo use remastersys para eso,no se si seguira funcionando con las versiones mas nuevas
<PENGUIN_> list
<LinoSP|net> guampa:  buen dato aunque en la pagina oficial solo menciona Karmic, Lucid and Newer with grub2   espero q trabaje con la 11.04
<guampa> claro. en karmic anduvo de lujo
<julios> hola buenas tardes
<julios> un favor me podrian ayudar a instalar mi tarjeta wireless en ubuntu
<julios> ????????
<fzeta> iep! buenas..
<grillost> hola a todos!
<grillost> tengo un problema luego de instalar ubuntu 11.04, pues antes de arrancar la interfaz gráfica, el monitor me da un mensaje de fuera de rango
<grillost> como lo puedo solucionar?
<grillost> sin interfaz gráfica
<grillost> sino por la terminal
<grillost> si alguien me puede ayudar, muchas gracias!
<cossier> grillost, con el liveCD te funciona ?
<grillost> cuando esta cargando el sistema si, pero cuando va a dar graficos del menu de instalacion no
<cossier> grillost, no lo tienes instalado aun ?
<grillost> si, lo instale con el cd alternativo
<cossier> sube al pastebin esto cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cossier> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cossier> grillost, o tambien cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log >mixorg.log
<grillost> ok, esperame un momento por favor
<cossier> grillost, si solo tienes consola puedes instalar pastebinit , sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cossier> grillost, o sea que quedaria asi cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
 * cossier estara x aqui
<grillost> no tengo como pegarlo... el equipo no tiene internet :S
<cossier> puf ni cable ni wifi ??
<tetsuocg> Hola, tengo ubuntu instalado en una netbook, hay 2 modem-routers de los cuales yo me conecto a uno, pero quisiera saber si hay alguna aplicacion que cheque periodicamente si el segundo tiene red
<grillost> @cossier no
<cossier> grillost, y de que maquinon estamos hablando ¿?
<grillost> el video es integrado de una asrock m266
<cossier> grillost, tienes el cable conectado de ethernet??
<grillost> no, es un equipo sin internet :S
<cossier> grillost, es que sin internet no haremos nada o es extremadamente complejo!!!
<grillost> :s
<grillost> voy a intentar conectarlo a internet entonces más tarde... gracias!
<cossier> ok
<morfeo> algo parecido a dreamweaver?
<cossier> morfeo, no es tan bueno pero el kompozer ¿?
<morfeo> lo probare cossier, es que solo necesito algo que me muestre mas visual el html, la ayuda no me es tan necesaria porque conozco un tantito las etiquetas
<cossier> morfeo, el gedit o el scite hay varios editores
<morfeo> pero con gedit no puedo ver como van las cosas, es decir tengo que ejecutar todo, por eso queria algo mas robusto cossier ahorita estoy instalando kompozer
<cossier> morfeo, el bluefish tambien puede servir
<morfeo> cossier: ok lo revisare, porque necesito uno de verdad, mil gracias hermano
<cossier> morfeo tbn el codelite con colorizacion de sintaxis
<morfeo> cossier: y cual usas vos?
<cossier> por ser un poco visual el kompozer pero no los uso demasiado
<cossier> morfeo, y el bluefish tambien es una gran opcion bastante completito
<morfeo> cossier: con las opciones que me diste jaja ahorita ya se instalo el kompozer te cuento como me va
<morfeo> cossier: no ofrese la misma robustes pero noe sta mal, cual es la diferencia con el bluefish_?
<cossier> morfeo, bluefish no es visual pero pudes ver el resultado en el navegador
<morfeo> hey por cierto tengo un problema con el firefox que de pronto comiensa a abrirse pestaña tras pestaña, ahorita tenia 272 abiertas en un ratito que me distraje porque sera_
<cossier> morfeo, y cuando lo hace al arrancar o sin mas se pone a abrir pestañas
<morfeo> sin mas
<morfeo> asi por asi, creo que lo hace cuando de pronto hago algun cambio en un archivo que este interpretando
<cossier> es muy extraño algun loop de javascript no se muy raro
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> recien termino de instalar un ubuntu-server 10.04, reinicio y me sale esto -- BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s!
<fij0> y no arranca, alguna idea ?
<morfeo> cossier: y no se puede actualisar?
<cossier> ops morfeo el que ??
<morfeo> cossier: el navegador? talvez este maldito tiene algun bug y si le doy vuelta y pongo otro se recupera no?
<cossier> morfeo, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gor_> morfeo
<gor_> hablando del editor html
<gor_> has probado Aptana?
<morfeo> Pero se actualiza y al final es el mismo
<morfeo> gor_: no lo he probado que tal anda ese?
<gor_> es el mejor
<gor_> te lo digo ya
<gor_> bajatelo  en version standalone
<gor_> he pasado por el kompozr
<gor_> bluefish
<gor_> etc
<gor_> como aptana nada, es el mejor de todos
<cossier> morfeo, tambien esta eclipse y netbenas
<cossier> netbeans *
<gor_> aptana es un plugin de eclipse
<gor_> pero yo lo tengo standalone
<cossier> mmm ya veo
<gor_> está genial, mira como ejemplo este portal lo hice con aptana www.guia-casas.com
<morfeo> netbeans ya lo he usado en mi antiguo sistema operativo, pero aqui no lo habia podido instalar hasta ahorita comence a bajarlo para probarlo
<gor_> morfeo házme caso, cuando pruebes Aptana no querrás otro
<morfeo> gor_: pero te funciona tambien para php?
<gor_> claro
<gor_> tienes que ponerle la extension
<gor_> yo usaba bluefish
<gor_> pero Aptana es muy superior
<cossier> gor_, ya he instalado el plugin en eclipse voy a probar
<gor_> bajate las extensiones que necesites
<gor_> creo que hay una en beta para iphone y todo
<gor_> con previsualizacion horizontal y vertical
<cossier> grxs hasta pronto
<gor_> venga espero que te guste
<Shai-> Hola, miren acabo de instalar Ubuntu 11.04 junto con GNOME3, todo funciona bien, pero para ejecutar el GNOME3 tengo que hacer el comando $ gnome3 --replace, y si cierro ee terminal se me cierra el GNOME3, alguien me ayuda?
<Shai-> alguien?
<aguitel> no existe ese comando
<aguitel> Shai-, prueba hacerlo en :alt+F2
<Shai-> aguitel: y como hago para que cuando inicie el sistema se inicie el GNOME3 ?
<gor_> Shai- tienes unity?
<Shai-> gor_: sip, la ultima, que ya ni me acuerdo como se llama o que verion+
<Shai-> gor_: sip, es la 11.04
<gor_> creo que eso da problemas
<gor_> googlea por ahi porque creo haber visto que el unity y el gnome 3 se llevan mal
<Shai-> esque la verda, con la interfaz grafica no me da problema, solamente que para ejecutarlo hay que ponerle el comando y no se inicia al principio
<gor_> y en la pantalla de acceso del principio no te sale un menu para elejir como quieres iniciar sesion?
<Shai-> voy a probar con fedora
<gor_> yo tengo la 10.10 y va de lujo
<gor_> por eso no instalé la mierda del unity
<gor_> en administracion/pantalla de acceso no te sale?
<xixa> hola?
<xixa> heloo??
<xixa> bonjour?
<xixa> halo?
<xangua> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<xixa> uff
<xixa> bale tengo una pregunta
<flameb>  hola
<flameb>  Como han estado.........
<xixa> estoy buscando el programa para la camara de fotos de trust spycam 100
<xixa> para ubuntu
<xixa> por q me e descargado uno pero no era para ubunto era para windows
<flameb> .4 ya lo buscaste en ubuntuforums.org
<xixa> noo
<flameb> perame te doy bn el enlace
<xixa> no tengo ni idea de informatica me ha tenido que habrir y todo este chat mi hermano io no me sabria meter en esto
<xixa> ok
<xixa> flameb lo has encontrado?
<xixa> hola?flameb
<xixa> alguien sabe del programa para la camara de fotos de trust spycam 100
<xixa> para ubuntu
<xixa> por q me e descargado uno pero no era para ubunto era para windows
<flameb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362014
<flameb> en este foro encontraras tambien mucho soft registrese es buena opcion
<xixa> i ai opcion de q ste en español
<flameb> creo
<xixa> sq mi ingles....
<flameb> use siempre el traductor de google o descargue ingles sin barreras
<xixa> si me da q la del traductor va a ser la mejor
<xixa> gracias
<flameb> Excelente
<xixa> emm no me lee lo de registrarme
<flameb> http://ubuntuforums.org/register.php
<xangua> xixa: instala el visor de cámaras Cheese
<xangua> si tu webcam está soportada te la mostrará, en vez de andar siguiendo guías de hace 3 años
<xixa> q no es solo web cam i por cierto soy un puto desastre
<xixa> a ver dejo mi correo electronico para ver si alguien porfa se lo puede descargar i me lo envia por correo ok?
<xixa> es q mi ordenador no va nada bien
<m4v> xixa: no uses ese vocabulario en el canal por favor.
<xixa> que vocabulario?
<xixa> normal y corriente
<m4v> y no pongas correos electronicos, este canal se loguea públicamente
<xixa> es q ese es mi correo para cosas cmo esta
<xixa> xixa95@gmail.com
<m4v> el soporte es en el canal, lo único que vas a ver es más spam.
<m4v> bleh.
<xixa> lo dudo
<xixa> los dectecta a la minima
<xixa> jamas e recibido
<xixa> spam
<xixa> llevo mucho tiempo con esa cuenta
<dzup> mala  idea pone tu email en irc,  peor que sta  el exio  heh
<flameb> !list
<kubot> Este no es un canal o red de compartición de archivos; asegurate de leer el tema del canal. Si estas buscando informacion de mí, escribe « /msg kubot !bot ». Si buscas un canal, mira « /msg kubot !alis ».
<flameb> !list
<kubot> flameb: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<xixa> aora si que me he perdido
<xixa> es que desde luego a ver doy mi correo si me da la gana
<xixa> i sigo con lo de hacerme usuaria de ubuntu no se q flameb
<flameb> si haste usuaria y ps ingresa... ahi encontraras
<xixa> me desesperado no me ha dejado
<xixa> que hago?
<m4v> xixa: no entiendo lo que necesitas, porqué no usas digikam para ver las fotos de la cámara?
<xixa> por q tengo una camara de hace 11 años
<xixa> i no hay creo que programa para ella
<m4v> te fijaste si funciona?
<xixa> en ubuntu
<xixa> si lo e enchufado la lee pero no ve las fotos ni nada
<xixa> sabe que tiene un puerto usb
<xixa> enchufado
<xixa> osea un usb enchufado
<m4v> instalaste digikam?
<xixa> no i no se donde se descarga
<m4v> desde el centro de software.
<xixa> yuju lo de que soy nula en informatica?
<xixa> pasame un link o no sse..
<m4v> no hay link, todos los programas en ubuntu/debian se instalan con paquetes que se  descargan desde los repositorios, el administrador de paquetes en Ubuntu es el centro de software. Es un programa
 * unknow Saludos!
<m4v> "Centro de Software de Ubuntu" después buscá por digikam
<m4v> xixa: mejor, estuve viendo que tu cámara es soportada por gphoto2, http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php
<m4v> xixa: en vez de instalar digikam instala gphoto2
<xixa> pruebo con digikam, que ya se ha puesto a instalar
<xixa> y luego instalo el gphoto si no funciona
<m4v> gphoto2
<xixa> gphoto2
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-03
<Oscar1> hola
<Oscar1> busco ayuda, acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.04 y tengo algunos problemas con el audio
<Oscar1> alguien que pueda ayuadarme?
<cousteau> qué problemas?
<Oscar1> pues mi lap tiene salida para hdmi y normalmente cuando usaba windows la podia conectar a una tv y tenia video y audio pero con ubuntu solo he podido transmitir video no puedo hacer que me transmita el audio para que se escuche en la tv
<Oscar1> alguna idea?
<jorge_> jovenes alguien me podria ayudar con una tarjeta NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] , ya trate como 6 diferentes maneras de instalarla googleando pero hasta el momento no lo he logrado ahorita estoy con una instalacion de cero para ver si alguien me podria ayudar
<jorge_> ahh uso 10.04
<In-Vent-ive> Buenas, me pueden ayudar con algo?
<In-Vent-ive> No tengo CDROM, se puede instalar Ubuntu por LAN
<In-Vent-ive> ?
<Yukiteru> ¿?
<In-Vent-ive> Tengo un ISO, me gustaria instalar Ubuntu por Red
<In-Vent-ive> Si fuera posible
<In-Vent-ive> :D
 * unknow Saludos!
 * unknow Hi!
<eliezer> que opcion de teclado es la que me pone la enie al usar ALT+ 164 y 165
<eliezer> o si la puedo agregar usando la configuracion actual,,seria mejor
<cristhian> hola! Tengo un problem. Cuando me descargo algunos archivos de internet que tiene algún tilde en cierta letra, no la reconoce. En su lugar aparece un rombo con un ? adentro
<cristhian> Alguien me podría ayudar con esto?
<cristhian> vooooooooooo
<dzup> como descargas y que descargas?
<dzup> y cristhian no se escribeasi, eso pasa cuando nuestros padres escogen un nombre extrangero para sus hijos y terminan desgraciando el pobre ni~o, se escribe christian <--
<dzup> he mirado cada nombre disque en ingles perp igual de jodido :p
<cristhian> como como?
<cristhian> me estas diciendo que mi nombre no se escribe asi?
<dzup> que si ese es tu nombre, tus padres se equivocaron pues tu nombre esta muy mal escrito.
<dzup> se escribe christian
<dzup> no cristhian <--eso se mira mal.
<cristhian> si, he visto Christian, Cristian, y aunque no lo creas, también otros, Cristhian
<dzup> yo por eso nombre a todos mis hijos con nombres hispanos :p
<cristhian> y si vamos al caso, hay gente que le pone al hijo inclusive maradona
<dzup> mira lol, no pues ni hablar.
<dzup> ok, que  tratas de bajar y como?
<cristhian> asi que no me jodas con que mi nombre es un aborto de la naturaleza. El nombre se escribe como le señor de que te registra te lo puso y chau, asi es la ley.
<cristhian> bueno, siguiendo con el tema.
<dzup> conoci un tipo que se llama lleims :p
<dzup> de seguro era James
<dzup> no pues "cagadon" del guey del registro ese :p
<cristhian> (y yo un ernán, te imaginás?) Bueno, he descargado un rar con mp3 adentro, lo los archivos que contienen ñ o tildes, aparecen modificados, en lugar de aparecer el caracter, aparece el rombo
<debsan> :)
<debsan> cristhian, eso suele pasar simplemente renombra los archivos
<cristhian> seee, ya se eso.
<debsan> y para qué preguntas ?
<cristhian> y le modificas en donde dice "codificación no valida"
<debsan> ...
<cristhian> me vas a decir que esa es la solución?????? Y si me descargo un cd con 40 canciones de las cuales la mitad de las canciones tiene tilde... Tengo que modificarlo a mano como un zapallo?
<cristhian> eso es por que hay un conflicto entre la codificaciones ISO-8859-1 y UTF-8
<debsan> y anduviste buscando alguna solución ?
<cristhian> claro, pero como no encontré vine acá
<debsan> cristhian, y que tal convmv. Lo has probado ?
<debsan> cristhian, eso es exactamente lo que buscas ?
<cristhian> yo lo que busco, des instalar algún paquete, o configurar un no se que, o algo que no se que, que esté pasando.  Para que cuando me descargue un archivo de este tipo, el sistema me reconosca los tildes y las ñ, y no me ponga el rombo feo con el "codificación no válida"
<cristhian> desinstalar Perdon
<debsan> cristhian, no, no tenés que desinstalar nada
<debsan> fijate como usar el convmv.
<cristhian> emm bueno
<cristhian> gracias guri!
<debsan> cristhian, http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/58689   <-- está en ingles pero ...
<nuser> Hola buenas, saludos a todos, presento un problema, tengo ubuntu en live cd y me pide usuario y password para iniciar pero no se los datos
<nuser> alguien los conoce.? es ubuntu 11.04 live cd
<m4v> "ubuntu" sin pass
<m4v> aunque... nunca ví que un live cd te pida pass
<In-Vent-ive> Buenos Dias
<In-Vent-ive> una pregunta, cual es la diferencia entre xubuntu y ubuntu con --no-install-recommends, me refiero al consumo de memoria
<In-Vent-ive> habria alguna forma de bajar el consumo de memoria Xubuntu?
<arp-> xfce consume poco..
<arp-> cuanta ram tenes?
<In-Vent-ive> 512
<arp-> tenes Swap?
<In-Vent-ive> aja si bastante 5gb
<arp-> demasiado
<arp-> la tenes activa?
<In-Vent-ive> pero solo consume 10mb
<In-Vent-ive> sip
<arp-> clao..
<arp-> es una portatil?
<In-Vent-ive> no
<arp-> ok
<arp-> hibernas?
<In-Vent-ive> aveces
<arp-> um
<arp-> podria recomendarte algo
<In-Vent-ive> claro
<arp-> pero no podes hibernar
<In-Vent-ive> tabien
<arp-> seria tener la RAM comprimida
<arp-> en swap
<arp-> eso te ahorra memoria..
<arp-> es util para baja memoria
<arp-> pero no podes hibernar
<arp-> a menos que lo desactives
<In-Vent-ive> como asi? con algun programa?
<In-Vent-ive> o comandos
<arp-> ya te doy el articulo
<arp-> esta en el blog de un amigo
<In-Vent-ive> una vez trate de poner un "ReadytoBoost" con una llave maya, pero no me funcion.. al principio todo rapido.. luego se congelo
<arp-> http://gnulinuxtips.blogspot.com/
<In-Vent-ive> excelente
<arp-> probalo.. a ver como rinde
<In-Vent-ive> esta muy buen
<In-Vent-ive> bueno
<arp-> ok
<In-Vent-ive> xubunti no trae gedit
<arp-> lo instalas
<In-Vent-ive> voy con vi
<arp-> o usas otro editor
<arp-> sudo apt-get install gedit
<In-Vent-ive> nano
<arp-> o lo que mas te guste
<arp-> vi.. nano.
<arp-> lo que quieras
<In-Vent-ive> ya lo instale
<arp-> ok
<arp-> 03:41 <arp-> lo importante es que tengas activada la swap
<arp-> 03:41 <arp-> lo ves con: free -m
<In-Vent-ive> genial ya estoy reiniciando
<In-Vent-ive> xfce me parece un poco mas liviano me gusta
<In-Vent-ive> soy fan de gnome
<arp-> se
<arp-> ok
<In-Vent-ive> listo estaba en 270mb bajo a 190mb con vncserver deciado bueno
<In-Vent-ive> se agrede en grande nota A+
<In-Vent-ive> *agradece
<arp-> ok
<arp-> In-Vent-ive: recorda que una vez activo eso..
<arp-> no hiberna..
<In-Vent-ive> mejor, no hace falta
<arp-> ok
<In-Vent-ive> ajaja puse el software center me aunto a 300mb
<In-Vent-ive> me esta dando gana de jugarmela a puto comadno
<In-Vent-ive> *puro comando
<In-Vent-ive> que mal lo siendo
<In-Vent-ive> :D
<arp-> In-Vent-ive:
<arp-> y como va eso?
<In-Vent-ive> Estaba pensando que es la mejor opcion,  porque el micro es relativamente no tan malon
<In-Vent-ive> 64bits
<In-Vent-ive> asi lo apreovecho mas
<In-Vent-ive> aprovecho
<In-Vent-ive> no tengo memoria
<arp-> que micro tenes?
<In-Vent-ive> ademas es ddr1 se me hace dificil encontrar
<arp-> se consiguen
<arp-> ddr1 con un micro de 64bit??
<arp-> oO
<In-Vent-ive> creo que ya esta es el utimo uso que le doy
<arp-> ah
<In-Vent-ive> :D
<arp-> un 754 o 939
<arp-> podria ser
<In-Vent-ive> 754
<arp-> ah
<arp-> un sempron
<In-Vent-ive> no recuerdo el nombre
<In-Vent-ive> pero es de los primeros
<arp-> pone
<arp-> en la consola
<arp-> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<In-Vent-ive> aja si AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
<arp-> sep
<In-Vent-ive> de los primeros
<arp-> debe ser un 939 capas
<arp-> valla a saber
<arp-> tube uno de esos
<In-Vent-ive> aja ahorita los moviles le ganan
<In-Vent-ive> ajaja
<arp-> un 939 3000+
<arp-> lindo micrito.. lo tenia con 1gb ddr1
<In-Vent-ive> en su tiempo fue noveda, es vacilon
<arp-> pero la memo ddr1 en comparacion esta mas cara
<arp-> que una ddr2/3
<arp-> la compras usada obviamente..
<arp-> nueva ni conviene
<arp-> y de paso le metes 512MB mas
<arp-> asi haces Dual Channel
<arp-> a menos que tengas 2 bancos ya de 256mb
<In-Vent-ive> bastante, mejor me compro una pentium4 y le quito la memoria
<arp-> juas
<In-Vent-ive> que para caso de utilidad me quedo asi
<arp-> je
<arp-> se...
<arp-> mas para la venta y fue
<arp-> compras otra
<In-Vent-ive> que barbariadad no me acuerdo que hacia yo con esta maquina
<arp-> je
<arp-> yo la tube en el 2005
<arp-> cuadno fue el auge de esos micros
<In-Vent-ive> se jugaba starcraft
<In-Vent-ive> warcraft quake
<In-Vent-ive> lo mismo de ahora
<arp-> si yo no jugaba
<arp-> no me gustan los juegos
<In-Vent-ive> Oo
<arp-> por ahi debes en cuando un quake
<arp-> pero cada 3 años
<arp-> jaja
<In-Vent-ive> espara probar la red
<arp-> o antes tenia un NFSU
<arp-> la red?
<In-Vent-ive> o lan
<arp-> si jugue x internet
<In-Vent-ive> en ese tiempo era un logro
<arp-> con otros amigos
<arp-> pero no me entuciasma
<In-Vent-ive> no tampoco ami
<arp-> siempre fui mas experimental co nla pc
<arp-> que dedicarme al entetenimiento
<In-Vent-ive> pregunta llevas mucho rato con linux?
<arp-> 11 años
<In-Vent-ive> claron si
<In-Vent-ive> no se que era linux antes del y2k
<arp-> yo lo probe x el 99
<In-Vent-ive> eschuchaba algo pero era muy complejo instalar
<arp-> ya igual sabia de antes la extistencia del SO
<arp-> y todo lo que era
<In-Vent-ive> puro comando
<arp-> na
<arp-> habia X tb
<In-Vent-ive> :D
<arp-> mi primer desktop fue un KDE
<In-Vent-ive> esta vacilon
<In-Vent-ive> tieso en ese tiempo
<arp-> empeze con una distro que usaban en ese tiempo todos los que recien empezabn
<In-Vent-ive> cual?
<arp-> una distro que era algo asi como un ubuntu..
<In-Vent-ive> redhat
<arp-> pero que no tubo mucho vuelo
<arp-> y se termino
<arp-> Mandrake
<arp-> basado en Red hat
<In-Vent-ive> mandriva esta muy bueno ahora
<arp-> si lo conosco
<In-Vent-ive> pero no tanto
<arp-> probe muchas distros a lo largo de estoy años
<arp-> estos*
<arp-> hoy dia. ya me meti con un ubuntu
<arp-> quiero meter un CD y que ande
<arp-> la vagancia puede mas
<arp-> ajja
<In-Vent-ive> desarrollando?
<arp-> no
<In-Vent-ive> Oo
<arp-> osea.. ami un ubuntu realmente me sobra
<arp-> para lo que hago..
<arp-> me ahorra tiempo en muchas cosas
<In-Vent-ive> que haces
<arp-> que ya pase años antes
<In-Vent-ive> qie?
<In-Vent-ive> que?
<arp-> me gusta la seguridad..
<arp-> las redes..
<In-Vent-ive> fijo
<arp-> hago pruebas.. y me sobra
<arp-> si necesito mas.. armo VM's
<arp-> y ahi monto todo y simulo
<In-Vent-ive> eso esta bien
<arp-> y si necesito mas
<arp-> bueno .. nos divertimos con los chicos..
<arp-> de la vieja epoca..
<arp-> probando cosas
<In-Vent-ive> a si si, asi es
<In-Vent-ive> :D
<In-Vent-ive> ya termine de configirarla me quedo un chuzo (o por lo menoz a migusto)
<In-Vent-ive> relatiamente rapido
<arp-> ta bien
<arp-> ami el X me importa realmente poco
<arp-> no me interesa la estetica..
<arp-> de hecho siempre lo uso pelado.. nada de efectos.. sobrio..
<arp-> a demas me la paso mas en consola..
<arp-> que usando X
<In-Vent-ive> bueno bueno
<In-Vent-ive> todo mundo me dice lo mismo
<In-Vent-ive> :D
<arp-> ja
<In-Vent-ive> pero es que me come las ipchains?
<In-Vent-ive> o el firewall
<arp-> ahah
<arp-> ipchains ahah
<arp-> viejito..
<In-Vent-ive> bueno el nuevo
<arp-> iptables
<In-Vent-ive> ajaja ese
<arp-> para poder usar iptables
<arp-> primero hay que leerse la biblia obligatoria
<arp-> TCP/IP OSI..
<arp-> y entender que se quiere hacer
<In-Vent-ive> Por eso ya me lei un poco
<In-Vent-ive> pero no entendi naa
<In-Vent-ive> asique nimodo
<In-Vent-ive> guardgog
<arp-> lee el modelo OSI
<arp-> empeza x eso..
<arp-> luego lee TCP/IP
<arp-> asi te ubicas mejor
<arp-> despues empeza por enrutamiento
<In-Vent-ive> nombres cuando digo que lei un poquillo, en verdad fue un poquillo...
<In-Vent-ive> teoricamente entiendo
<In-Vent-ive> nada mas
<arp-> ok
<In-Vent-ive> no se naa
<In-Vent-ive> pero ala hora de la verdad
<arp-> la realidad es que un fiewall no lo configura cualquiera
<arp-> pero.. cualquier instala un firewall
<arp-> algo distinto..
<arp-> :P
<In-Vent-ive> eso si
<In-Vent-ive> es practicar y practicar
<arp-> si
<arp-> pero mas alla de eso..
<arp-> es saber lo que estas haciendo y lo que uqeres ahcer
<In-Vent-ive> y naa no se ni que hacer
<arp-> si no entendes como funciona TCP/IP
<arp-> no vas a saber como moderarlo
<In-Vent-ive> para mi eso es como la matrix pura
<arp-> jaj
<arp-> y bueno
<arp-> lleva tiempo entenderlo .
<arp-> no es de un dia para otro
<arp-> hay que sentarse a estudiar de apoco
<In-Vent-ive> me mande la pildora azul ;(
<arp-> internet no se creo de un dia para otro :P
<In-Vent-ive> se
<arp-> por desgracia :P
<arp-> youtube en los 90 hubiera sido util
<arp-> ahah
<In-Vent-ive> no me diga que youtube esta ubuntu
<arp-> ?
<In-Vent-ive> ahh ud dice por videos?
<arp-> se
<In-Vent-ive> videotutoriales sera
<In-Vent-ive> ajaja
<arp-> bi
<arp-> no
<arp-> youtube en general
<arp-> con todo el contenido..
<In-Vent-ive> aja se
<In-Vent-ive> bueno bueno
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> me voy a dormir
<arp-> es tarde...
<arp-> salu2..
 * arp- off
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<aguitel> sasasa
<fzeta> iep, saludos!
 * CanihoJR saluda
<gnome-terminal> Salu2
<gor_> En la pantalla de acceso de Ubuntu a veces se lanzan programas como el reconocimiento facial...alguien sabe como y donde se modifica el lanzamiento de las aplicaciones en la pantalla de acceso?
<mimecar> gor_: ¿cuando te ha salido una opción de reconocimiento facial?
<gor_> en la pantalla de acceso
<gor_> selecciono mi usuario
<gor_> cuando sale seleccion de usuario
<gor_> te explico... algunos programas me voltean la webcam entre ellos skype y qt face trainer
<mimecar> para que salgan en la pantalla de acceso, tendrás que tener un plugin para GDM
<gor_> lo he arreglado editándolos en el menu y añadiendo a la orden LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<gor_> por ejemplo LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<gor_> y arranca skype con la camara bien
<gor_> lo mismo el face trainer
<gor_> pero quisiera saber como hacer que lo pille cuando se ejecuta en el menu de acceso de usuarios porque al salirme volteada no reconoce
<gor_> en vez de un script simplemente añado esa linea en el menu principal
<gor_> pero no se como hacer para meterle esa linea al qt face trainer para que lo pille al acceder
<mimecar> ¿que plugin estas usando para GDM permita eso?
<gor_> esa linea tambien la puse en /etc/rc.local
<gor_> como?
<gor_> no te entiendo
<mimecar> GDM permite acceder por contraseña o por huella
<mimecar> pero directamente no hace reconocimiento de caras
<gor_> al instalar el reconocimiento facial puse estas lineas antes
<gor_> sudo sed -i ’1i auth sufficient pam_face_authentication.so enableX’ /etc/pam.d/gdm
<gor_> sudo sed -i ’1i auth sufficient pam_face_authentication.so enableX’ /etc/pam.d/gnome-screensaver
<gor_> y sale pero se me al reves y no reconoce mi cara
<mimecar> algunos drivers de webcam permiten hacer la rotación después de cargarlos
<mimecar> los de la webcam syntek por ejemplo
<gor_> mime
<gor_> si me lo hace
<mimecar> sin usar LD_PRELOAD
<gor_> ah
<gor_> mucho lio?
<mimecar> echo 1 > /sys/class/video4linux/video0/vflip
<gor_> a ver
<gor_> creo que ya hice eso y no me lo pilla ni skype ni el qt face trainer
<gor_> el cheese por ejemplo si
<gor_> horizontal y vertical
<mimecar> skype es un programa muy antiguo
<gor_> no rula
<gor_> lo que yo habia pensado es ver donde carga el qt face trainer el el acceso
<gor_> y poder meterle el LD_PRELOAD
<gor_> en algun sitio o algo así
<gor_> porque una vez iniciado si que lo pilla tanto skype como qt F R
<mimecar> ponlo en un script y que se ejecute andes de lanzar GDM
<gor_> No se en que archivo se invoca el Qt al entrar al acceso de usuarios
<gor_> pffff
<gor_> un script al inicio?
<gor_> no se como hacer eso, a tanto no llego
<gor_> sería como el script del conky mas o menos?
<mimecar> se tiene que cargar antes del entorno gráfico
<mimecar> no se en el arranque de ubuntu en que archivo lo pones
<gor_> entonces donde hay que ponerlo?
<gor_> no puse nada
<gor_> se puso solo
<gor_> sale la pantalla de acceso, pincho mi usuario
<gor_> y salta la webcam pero invertida
<gor_> y así no rula el reconocimiento
<gor_> espero unrato
<gor_> me dice que no reconoce y entonces pongo mi pass como se haria normalmente
<mimecar> tendrás que hacer que se ejecute antes del entorno gráfico
<gor_> pues no se como hacerlo :P
<gor_> pero la orden de ejecución en el acceso deberia estar en alguna parte no?
<gor_> lo suyo sería modificarlo ahi
<gor_> hay un hilo en torno a esto en la pagina del programa pero sin respuesta o solucion
<gor_> mimecar
<gor_> tengo una idea
<mimecar> di
<gor_> el qt.facetrainer esta en usr/bin
<gor_> si lo muevo a qt-facetrainer2
<gor_> y hago el script como qt-facetrainer
<gor_> que cargue el LD_PRELOAD?
<gor_> podría intentarlo no?
<gor_> me sigues?
<mimecar> si, pero eso te dará problemas en un futuro
<gor_> por?
<mimecar> al instalar una actualización del programa, se escribiría encima de ese archivo
<mimecar> si lo cambias por un script, es posible que la actualización falle
<gor_> que invoque el script y este le pase la orden LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so qt-facetrainer2
<mimecar> de forma temporal es una solución
<gor_> joer, ese sería el menor de mis roblemas, mejor eso a que no vaya
<gor_> voy a probar y te cuento
<gor_> 10 min
<mimecar> ok
<VOID> buenas
<VOID> gente alguien me puede dar una mano para hacer un bridge entre eth0 y eth0:1 ?
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres hacer VOID ?
<VOID> primeramente hacer un alias de etho  > etho0:1(red privada) donde conecten dos pcs virtuales y hacer un bridge para que este unida a la red de eth0
<VOID> eth0:1 tiene que tener una red propia aparte de la red de eth0
<mimecar> si usas virtualbox, el bridge se hace solo
<VOID> tengo que hacerlo desde linux
<mimecar> virtualbox en linux lo hace
<mimecar> la conexión entre el pc real y los virtuales se hace en la configuración de virtualbox
<VOID> pasa que lo tengo que hacer para el trabajo y se usa proxtox < no se si esta iben escrito
<VOID> con openvz y kvm qemu
<mimecar> con otros programas de virtualización no lo he hecho
<VOID> esto es asi .. hay una pc con proxtox que tiene dos maquinas virtuales una hecha con openvz y otra con kvm qemu  el host proxtox esta conectado a una red
<VOID> me piden que haga un alias de la interfaz eth0 que esta conectada a la red 192.168.x.x  con otra red privada
<VOID> donde esten las dos pcs virtuales
<VOID> de ahi hacer un bridge a eth0 .. ademas tiene que hacer NAT
<VOID> o sea que estoy en el horno :P
<mimecar> eso en principio se configura en la máquina virtual
<VOID> sip en la que tiene proxtox
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<luis_> hola, a ver si me podéis ayudar
<luis_> antes tenía una cuenta en ubuntu one y tenía sincronizados mis archivos del PC
<luis_> sin embargo, ahora quiero sincronizar otros archivos de otra cuenta en Ubuntu One
<luis_> cuando lo intento me dice "Error en la sincronización de archivos. (local and server roots are different ("
<mimecar> no se si ubuntu one te permite sincronizar con varias cuentas el mismo usuario
<luis_> entonces, tendría que crear otro usuario ¿no?
<rootsandculture> hola
<america> hola
<america> alguien me podria decir
<america> que version de xubuntu puedo instalar en un pc de bajos recursos
<mimecar> 11.04
<rootsandculture> alguien sabe si es posible instalar ubuntu en un RAID0?, lei mucha información, de algunos que pudieron y otros que dicen que no se puede ya q el /boot debe ir en una unida distinta al RAID0, es verdad?
<Crashbit> rootsandculture: ni idea, yo lo tengo instalado en un RAID5 por hardware
<rootsandculture> pregunto porque no he podido, incluso desabilitando el raid desde el bios
<america> es k tengo una pc de 566mhz y 384 de ram
<mimecar> xubuntu 11.04 es la que tiene más soporte ahora
<america> y queria saver que version de xubuntu quedaria mejor
<xangua> también está lubuntu que necesita aún menos recursos
<america> ah ok
<america> y xubuntu 10.10
<xangua> por qué 10.10¿
<xangua> como en poco más de 6 meses deja de tener soporte
<america> no sera menos pesado que la version 11.04
<mimecar> 10.10 => 12.04
<mimecar> america: descarga el live cd y lo pruebas
<america> ok
<america> es ke tengo el live cd de xubuntu 10,10
<aztex> america..
<aztex> yo considero que puppy sería mejor..
<aztex> la que esta basada en ubuntu...
<america> ah bien
<america> esta en español
<america> por k la verdad no se ingles
<mimecar> basada en ubuntu no quiere decir que se comporte igual
<america> pero esta en español
<america> o e ingles
<america> para que lo pruebe
<aztex> oh rayos, debiera...
<aztex> pero no se confirmarte con exactitud...
<aztex> pero no es muy dificil...
<aztex> es muy inituitivo...
<america> ok
<america> la otra vez tenia  elivecd pero es depago
<mimecar> de pago?
<america> si
<mimecar> la descarga es gratuita
<america> te pide un codigo que tienes que comprar por 30euros
<america> para que lo puedas instalar
<mimecar> ¿quien te está pidiendo ese código?
<aztex> has de estar diciendo sobre Elive
<america> el sistema
<aztex> esa distro si cobra...
<m4v> america: usa el canal de offtopic para charlar, #ubuntu-es-offtopic Solo soporte de Ubuntu aquí.
<aztex> puppy, no.
<mimecar> america: ubuntu no cobra
<xangua> mimecar: no habla de ubuntu :P
<america> no es ubuntu
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<america> ok
<america> disculpas
<america> no savia
<america> probare puppy aver si esta en español
<mimecar> america: comprueba que puppy tenga canal en español
<america> eso checare
<america> por que tengo ubuntu en otra pc
<america> gracias por toda la ayuda
<america> que me dieron
<america> elive se llama la distrito que decia
<Guest37693> ...
<Guest37693> alguien puede decirme por que ha fallado mi identidad en este canal?
<xangua> aah. porque no te has identificado¿
<Guest37693> no yo creo que es porque marcos es un nombre muy comun y como nick no ha sido aceptado si hubiera puesto marcos1234 no hubiera sucedido eso
<xangua> ya estará registrado entonces...
<gabo-tex> ola a todos
<Crashbit> Como reinicio la red desde consola ?
<Crashbit> no uso modo gráfico, es una ubuntu server, así que imagino que no usa network-manager
<gabo-tex> como hago para saber que controladores puedo instalarle a mi pc?
<xuuun> oye!
<xuuun> ayuda
<xuuun> un programa para graficar en ubuntu
<xuuun> que tenga aplicaciones polares
<xuuun> urgente
<xuuun> saludos a to@s
<ivan-kde> ivedci89-desktop hola
<gor_> mimecar probé eso  del script pero no lo pilla
<mimecar> ok
<gor_> oye que suele haber en este directorio: /var/lib/dpkg/info
<gor_> ?
<mimecar> cosas de apt
<gor_> informativas serán
<gor_> tengo archivos .list
<gor_> .md5sums
<gor_> .postinst  etc...
<gor_> del programa en cuestion
<gor_> que raro eso que no pille el script de video, sale pero todavía al reves cambiando el programa a programa2 y el script como programa
<mimecar> no es una carpeta que se tenga que tocar
<gor_> ok
<gor_> esto me está volviendo loco
<gor_> mira que no duermo hasta que no salgo de los callejones sin salida
<gor_> jejejejejejee
<mimecar> con lo cómodo que es poner la contraseña directamente...
<gor_> pero con la cara mola tambine
<mimecar> solo para fardar
<gor_> y funciona porque le he dado la vuelta al portatil y funciona
<gor_> bueno, supongo que fardar de ubuntu no está mal
<gor_> por eso uso compiz y connky
<gor_> pa fardarles a los guindoseros
<gor_> ;P
<mimecar> aprovecha que con unity no lo tendrás tan sencillo
<gor_> paso de unity
<gor_> me planto el el 10.10
<gor_> he oido que es un retroceso
<mimecar> llegará un momento que , o usas unity o gnome 3
<gor_> pos gnome3
<gor_> unity sucks
<mimecar> ¿lo has probado durante un tiempo?
<gor_> no, he leido cosas
<gor_> y mi versión va al pelo
<mimecar> lo tienes que probar antes de poder decir eso
<gor_> excepto por este programa
<gor_> con lo elegante que lo he solucionado con Skype...
<gor_> bueno
<gor_> lo virtualizare
<gor_> mira lo voy a poner a bajar ya
<gor_> a ver que tal
<gor_> yo con mi compiz, mi conky y mi mintmenu soy feliz
<mimecar> hasta la 12.04 tendrás actualizaciones
<gor_> aha
<gor_> osea
<gor_> 1 año?
<mimecar-away> menos de un año
<mimecar-away> después de esa fecha no tendrás actualizaciones
 * mimecar-away no está
<gor_> bueno veremos que hacer entonces
<idroj07> como puedo solucionar un problema de lentitud y interrupciones en la reproducción de .avi ... i otros formatos d video en mi sistema? (utilizo vlc y el predeterminado de xubuntu) y en los dos va lento, en el vlc un poco mejor pero poco..
<m4v> que placa de vídeo tenés?
<idroj07> sin embargo los flash y eso d internet (youtube) etc van "suficientemente" bien..
<idroj07> como puedo saberlo, dnd me meto?
<m4v> "lspci | grep VGA" en una terminal
<idroj07> me a dado esto:   01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<m4v> flv no usa un codec que demande mucho a la pc. Si tenés vídeos que se ven lentos lo más probable que a) los drivers de tu placa de vídeo son malos b) no tengas el hardware adecuado para ver algunos vídeos
<gor_> tendrá que instalar el driver propietario
<m4v> idroj07: estás usando el driver de nvidia?
<gor_> idroj07 en administracion/controladores adicionales
<gor_> mv4 ahi no?
<m4v> sep
<idroj07> Xdd.. no verás esq tuve un problema con el arranque del sistema y el monitor y (acudiendo precisamente a este chat) conseguí que me echaran una mano y cambiando un tal archivo xorg.conf si no recuerdo mal..
<idroj07> tambien cambie el driver d video por uno predeterminado un tal VASA o algo asi.. no me acuerdo y consegui arreglarlo.. pero he d decir q desde que solucione el problema el sistema me arrancaba si.. pero ahora toda la interfaz grafica se va viendo relentizada como con lag.
<idroj07> y se descuadra el la pantalla respecto a los margenes del monitor al arranque i en el menu d iniciar sesiones quedando partes d esta fuera del monitor, pero despues al iniciar la sesion se ve bn
<gor_> pero le has dado a controladores adicionales?
<gor_> a ver que te dice?
<idroj07> donde miro eso
<gor_> administracion/controladores adicionales
<idroj07> pero yo no tengo ninguna pestaña "administración".. lo unico q veo d administracion es
<gor_> en sistema creo que esta
<idroj07> en configuracion; administracion d config. d xcfe4
<idroj07> si en sistema me pone controladores d hardware, le doy?
<m4v> idroj07: que Ubuntu estas usando?
<idroj07> xubuntu
<m4v> debe ser ese, controladores de hardware
<gor_> dale a ver que te cuenta
<idroj07> buscando controladores...
<idroj07> vale..
<idroj07> me pone
<idroj07> se estan usando controladores privativos para q este equipo funcione correctamente.
<gor_> se estan o no se estan?
<idroj07> si si se estan usando dice
<gor_> pos vete al synaptic
<idroj07> y a continuacion me pone controladores nvidia
<gor_> y pon nvidia
<gor_> mmmm
<gor_> m4v
<idroj07> version 136, version 96 , version current.. i otras csas
<gor_> version 96?
<idroj07> ok
<gor_> tu tarjeta supongo que sera bastante nueva
<gor_> tienes alguno instalado?
<m4v> una 6200 es vieja
<idroj07> q va, la tarjeta grafica es vieja ya...
<gor_> te sale como instalado alguno?
<idroj07> nvidia gforce 6200
<idroj07> no
<idroj07> ninguno marcado
<m4v> idroj07: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver"
<gor_> la version 96 es para tarjetas viejillas
<idroj07> d los d envidia
<pegasus_> buenas a todos, una consulta tengo una tarj de video gigabyte gv n210d2 de 1GB he instalado ubuntu 11.04 estoy utilizando el puerto hdmi pero no hay sonido ya actualice el ubuntu y sigue igual alguien me puede dar una idea como solucionarlo
<gor_> pon lo que te dice m4v
<gor_> a ver que tienes instalado
<idroj07> (cuando me daba este error q tube q solucionar si me salia marcado)
<idroj07> uno d ellos
<gor_> pegasus_
<gor_> vete al sonido
<gor_> en hardware
<gor_> debería salirte el HDMI
<idroj07> ok
<idroj07> pongo lod m4v
<gor_> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver
<gor_> pegasus_ lo tienes?
<pegasus_> gor_ ese comando para que sirve
<idroj07> poniendo "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver" no me aparece nada
<gor_> preferencias/sonido
<gor_> en el menu
<gor_> y te vas a la pestaña hardware
<gor_> el comnado ese no es para ti
<gor_> :P
<idroj07> aa
<idroj07> XD
<pegasus_> ok gracias
<pegasus_> gracias gor_
<gor_> pegasus_ ahi te debe salir la opción HDMI
<idroj07> si quereis contestadme por privados asi no nos confundimos ;)
<gor_> idroj07 pon cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver
<gor_> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver
<gor_> ah vale
<gor_> nada?
<idroj07> nada
<gor_> yo probaria con el 96
<m4v> idroj07: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" van a salir varias líneas, no las pegues aquí, usa el pastebin
<m4v> !paste idroj07
<kubot> idroj07: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<idroj07> pff.. pero nose.. no me arriesgo a q me salga otra vez el error anterior?
<gor_> idroj07 sigue con m4v que sabe más que yo
<m4v> nose cual era el error anterior, no te entendí nada de lo que dijiste anteriormente.
<idroj07> ok hago loq me has dicho m4v.
<m4v> idroj07:
<gor_> cuando pone "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver" no le sale nada m4v
<omikron4> yo pienso que cuando hay un probblema del xorg hay que eliminar el /etc/X/xorg.conf
<m4v> gor_: ya lo ví
<omikron4> a mi me funciona cuando hago eso
<m4v> idroj07: como hago que? te dí un comando, pega la salida de ese comando en el pastebin y pega el link
<idroj07> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/681384/
<idroj07> va el enlace ?
<gor_> si
<idroj07> ok. pues espero si quereis mas info d mi sistema decirme el comando y os lo envio x el pastebin ;)
<m4v> idroj07: que tenés en el xorg.conf? "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<idroj07> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/681387/
<m4v> idroj07: porqué estas usando vesa?
<idroj07> porque era la unica solucion para un error chungisimo que me dio nadamas instalar el xubuntu, en el cual al arrancar el 90% d las veces el sistema no me iniciaba la interfaz grafica i se quedaba en consola d comandos..
<idroj07> i no podia acceder mas q reiniciando una i otra vez..
<gor_> idroj07 porque el driver no es el adecuado
<idroj07> me ayudo chilicuil que esta aqui en este chat ahora mismo
<gor_> nvidia es privativo, ubuntu no te lo da de fabrica
<idroj07> como? perdona esq no entiendo a q t refieres.
<m4v> idroj07: bueno, con "vesa" no estas usando el driver de nvidia, ahora vos anteriormente estabas usando ese driver y no te andaba?
<idroj07> el d nvidia?
<idroj07> malamente
<omikron4> gor_: cuando llegue oneiric no te hara falta el de nvidia, por lo menos yo antes siempre tenia que instalar nvidia y ahora ya  no me hace falta
<idroj07> aveces arrancaba el pc i todo perfecto pero la mayoria d las veces no arrancaba el pc i se qdaba en consola..
<idroj07> ahora no relentizaba para nada la interfaz graf.
<gor_> pero hay tres diferentes de nvidia creo
<mimecar> libre y privativo
<m4v> idroj07: recordás lo que decía antes de que lo cambiaste a vesa?
<idroj07> que decia el que?
<omikron4> yo creo que siempre es el recomendado.. pero nouveau ha mejorado mucho con oneiric.. ya lo creo.. yo estoy en oneiric y no me hace falta nvidia para nada
<m4v> idroj07: en el xorg.conf, dice driver "vesa", dijiste que lo cambiaste porque no te iniciaba la parte gráfica, que decía antes del cambio?
<idroj07> el error q t e explicado?
<gor_> omikron4 yo me planto en maverick
<idroj07> uff no recuerdo..
<omikron4> haces bien.. eso igual que decir me planto en el lavado a mano.. cuando sacan lavadoras, jeje
<idroj07> mira t voy a pasar un pastebin q guardo por si t sirve d cuando e error
<gor_> pues que sepas que mis mejores camisas van a mano
<idroj07> http://pastebin.com/gATNNJ9M
<gor_> la trafulla a la lavadora
<gor_> :P
<m4v> idroj07: que es eso?
<idroj07> Xd ni idea..
<idroj07> me lo solicito chilicuil
<idroj07> en un momento dado
<mimecar> idroj07: busca en los logs de ubuntu-es lo que te pidio chilicuil
<m4v> ese error es porque no tenías el Xorg levantado.
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<idroj07> y como encuentro precisamente los que busco.. aqui ay muchas entradas.
<mimecar> si sabes la fecha y la hora aproximada...
<gor_> idroj07 te acuerdas cuando instalaste el driver de nvidia cual era o algo que se te ocurra?
<idroj07> pues tendría el version current
<idroj07> y no me acuerdo cuando lo instale..
<gor_> pos no se
<m4v> yo ya lo encontré el log, estoy mirando..
<gor_> y dices que ya viniste aqui y lo arreglaste tocando el xorg.conf?
<idroj07> en efecto
<idroj07> hablad con chilicuil el me estubo ayudando varias horas..
<gor_> estará dándose unas pajillas porque no reacciona
<gor_> :D
<idroj07> jajaj
<idroj07> eso sera
<mimecar> ...
<gor_> era broma señores, una notita de humor
<idroj07> olle i no puedo cambiar el vesa ese x otro?
<gor_> :P
<m4v> gor_: me vas a tener que explicar esa expresión...
<gor_> cual?
<gor_> las pajillas?
<gor_> jajajajaa
<m4v> !lenguaje gor_
<kubot> gor_: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<gor_> okok
<gor_> era para distendir un poco el ambiente
<idroj07> xDd, va q no tiene sentido discutir x chats.. se t ocurre entonces algo gor?
<m4v> gor_: tienes muy mal gusto para distendir ambientes, no lo vuelas a hacer.
<gor_> yo ya te he dicho que probaria con la version de nvidia 96 que es pata nvidias viejillas
<gor_> pero me dices que te entra el canguelo...
<m4v> idroj07: aún estoy leyendo el log, esperame
<idroj07> ahh
<gor_> espera al m4v
<idroj07> ok perdona m4v no me acordaba..
<m4v> gor_: la 96 es para nvidias más viejas que la que tiene idroj07
<gor_> pues la del medio, yo soy de los de ensayo/error
<m4v> las 4 mil y pico
<gor_> y con particion en /home no es tan grave
<gor_> :P
<gor_> no te enfades conmigo m4v, que es sábado, no lo vuelvo a hacer hombre
<m4v> idroj07: donde tienes conectado el monitor? la nvidia es una placa oboard?
<gor_> además ya sabes que los gallegos somos muy malhablados ;)
<idroj07> mm..  no se que es eso d oboard..
<idroj07> cmo lo puedo saber
<mimecar> gor_: que en España sea algo "normal" no quiere decir que en otros países pase lo mismo
<gor_> ok ya pasó
<idroj07> m4v; q es eso d oboard? como se si es eso?
<m4v> idroj07: nose, tendría que mirar tu pc.
<gor_> chico, tírate a la piscina e instala el del medioooooooo idroj07
<gor_> jajajajaj
<idroj07> pero estoy casi seguro q no es problema d hardware xq con el winxp me funcionaba tdo tiene q ser d soft.
<gor_> de driver más bien
<m4v> idroj07: fijate a donde va conectado el cable del monitor, mirá el tipo de conector que usa en tu pc. Hay varios lugares donde puede conectarse el monitor en tu pc?
<m4v> idroj07: mejor hacé eso
<idroj07> si 2 ranuras
<gor_> vamos a ver si te dice que SI estas usando hardware privativo y tienes un driver VESA o VASA o lo que sea....
<m4v> idroj07: "sudo lshw -class system"
<m4v> a ver que motherboard estás usando
<idroj07> eso q me va a hacer m4v?
<idroj07> a
<idroj07> ok
<gor_> no te va adoler
<gor_> jajajjaja
<idroj07> XD pensaba q era algo q instalar..
<gor_> la placa base
<idroj07> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/681406/
<m4v> idroj07: sospecho que si la placa nvidia esa *no* es onboard, y el mother tiene una, sospecho que tenés el cable del monitor conectada a la onboard en vez de a la nvidia. Y por eso era todo tus problemas al principio. Pero *solo* si lo que sospecho es cierto.
<m4v> si, tiene una onboard que no es nvidia, me juego que tenés conectado el monitor a la placa onboard y no a la nvidia
<m4v> idroj07: fijate si atrás en tu pc tenés otro lugar para conectar el monitor, donde irían las placas de vídeo que son esos agujeros horizontales que tiene el gabinete atras
<gor_> cambia el cable idroj07 que como sea eso...
<m4v> no que no lo cambie
<m4v> está con el driver que no es nvidia
<idroj07> si si tengo dos ranuras juntas de igual tamaño i forma dond una esta conectado el monitor i la otra esta libre
<gor_> ah claro
<m4v> primero quiero que mire si hay otro lugar para conectar
<gor_> si que tiene
<idroj07> si abriera la pc t ayudaria en algo? para ver si la otra ranura tiene algo detras conectado?
<m4v> idroj07: los 2 conectores están en la misma posicion? uno tiene que estar vertical y el otro horizontal
<m4v> el vertical es la placa onboard, el horizontal es la placa discreta
<idroj07> si , luego hay otro mas arrib a d color amarillo en vertical
<m4v> a donde está conectado el monitor? al vertical o al horizonal?
<idroj07> a uno d los 2 horizontales
<m4v> ah no, entonces estas usando la placa nvidia. Todo lo que dije era falso.
<idroj07> el d la derecha.. x si sirve..
<gor_> ponte el driver por el amor de Dios...Dulcísimo Nombre!
<idroj07> no puede ser algun tipo d problema con la vesa esa q esta desactualizada.. o q no es dl todo compatible con mi ordenador y quiza tendría q ponerlo otro...
<idroj07> nose.
<idroj07> no gor.. aun no. no vaya a ser q se me "fastidie" el apaño i me quede como al principio..
<idroj07> como ultimo recurso
<m4v> idroj07: bueno, yo igual probaría en cambiar vesa por nvidia a ver que pasa, si no tenés video poder cambiarlo a como estaba
<idroj07> pues mira vamos a hacer una cosa..
<idroj07> dime el metodo para cambiar a vesa (desde nvidia) por si me falla otra vez el nvidia i (en algun arranque correcto q pueda acceder a la interfz. grafica pueda ponerle otra vez el vesa y quedarme como estoy
<m4v> usas "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" editas y cambias "vesa" por "nvidia" salís con ctrl+X, le das S y enter para guardar. Si después no funciona vas denuevo a una terminal con alt+ctrl+f1 y volves a cambiarlo por vesa
<gor_> fácil fácil
<gor_> intrigado estoy a ver que pasa
<m4v> idroj07: podés hacer esto
<gor_> pero no tiene que bajar los binarios del synaptic?
<m4v> idroj07: editalo ahora
<gor_> porque creo recordar que no le salía ninguno como aplicado
<m4v> idroj07: con gedit que es más cómodo
<m4v> idroj07: "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<m4v> idroj07:  me seguís?
<idroj07> XDd verda? estoy creando expectación cn esto
<m4v> u dale que me quiero ir a comer.
<idroj07> si si voy a hacerlo con gedit
<gor_> pero tienes el current no?
<idroj07> me a dicho:
<m4v> idroj07: no reinicies!
<gor_> dale idroj07!! al lío!!
<idroj07> haber esperad esperad..
<idroj07> q me estoy liando
<m4v> idroj07: ya abriste gedit'
<idroj07> idroj07@idroj07:~/Escritorio$ gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf /usr/share/themes/NOX/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:233: Murrine configuration option "gradients" is no longer supported and will be ignored.
<idroj07> me a dado error
<gor_> eso es un tema gtk
<idroj07> ¿?
<idroj07> entonces?
<idroj07> q lo hago con el otro metodo?
<m4v> no abre gedit?
<m4v> eso parece un warning nada más, nada de que preocuparse
<idroj07> gedit es un programa?
<m4v> si
<gor_> editor de textos
<idroj07> pues no lo tengo instalado
<m4v> abre una ventana
<idroj07> tengo el mousepad.. xD
<m4v> ah, dijiste que tenías xubuntu
<gor_> pues cualquier editor de texto
<idroj07> y como quedaria el comando entonces?
<gor_> sustituye gedit por otro que tenga
<gor_> s
<idroj07> ok
<m4v> idroj07: igual, pero en vez de gedit usá mousepad
<idroj07> gksudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<idroj07> ay
<idroj07> xD me e equivocado.
<m4v> ?
<idroj07> ya estoy.
<idroj07> entocnes
<idroj07> q me decias q cambiara
<idroj07> vesa
<idroj07> por
<idroj07> "nvidia"
<idroj07> asi tal cual?
<idroj07> eh?
<idroj07> lo cambia?
<idroj07> cambio*
<gor_> siiiiiiii
<gor_> :D
<idroj07> xD , venga vamos a ello
<m4v> tiene que decir: driver "nvidia"
<gor_> repicar de tamboriles...tratatratartartaratrtara
<m4v> gor_: la podés terminar?
<idroj07> ya esta
<m4v> idroj07: dale guardar pero no cierres mousepad
<idroj07> ya lo cerre
<idroj07> xD
<idroj07> esq yo guardo saliendo i diciendole q guarde cambios..
<idroj07> xd
<idroj07> lo abro otra vez?
<m4v> no no importa.
<idroj07> vale, entonces ahora al reiniciar se supone q volvera al controlador nvidia no?
<m4v> iniciá otra sesión, con cambiar de usuario, no se bien como es en xubuntu, si lo lográr vas a poder volver a tu sesión actual con alt+ctrl+f7
<m4v> no hace falta reiniciar
<idroj07> sera el boton d salir
<gor_> cerrar sesion?
<gor_> no sale?
<idroj07> no
<idroj07> sale:
<m4v> que no cierre la sesión, que cree una nueva
<idroj07> salir , reiniciar, apagar, suspender, hiernar
<idroj07> tengo ya una
<m4v> mmm, en ningún lado hay para cambiar de usuario?
<idroj07> pff..
<idroj07> haber q mire un poco
<gor_> yo tengo cerrar sesion le doy y me dice cerrar sesión y salir o cambiar de usuario
<gor_> xubuntu no se
<gor_> dale a pagar haber el cuadro de dialogo
<gor_> no creo que te la apague de inmediato
<idroj07> mira pues cierro sesion i sino ahora entro otra vez..
<gor_> a ver no haber
<m4v> sinó vas a tener que reiniciar, y si no funcina para cambiar el nvidia por vesa vas a tener que usar nano, que es un editor de consola
<idroj07> ok
<kzman> hola
<gor_> sustituye mousepad por nano
<m4v> idroj07: osea, "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<idroj07> ok, y ahi vuelvo a modificar
<gor_> hola kzman
<m4v> con sudo, gksudo no va a andar si no tenés X
<kzman> creo que tengo un bug, no se ustedes podrian decirme que es realmente
<kzman> la cosa es que al presionar el "Menu de ventanas", se me eliminan los bordes de ventanas
<m4v> idroj07: y para salir y guardar desde nano es "ctrl+X"
<idroj07> venga pues deseadme suerte, voy a reiniciar
<gor_> a ver
<idroj07> dw
<gor_> kzman que menu de ventanas?
<kzman> gor_, esta arriba, el la barra que uno usa para arrastrar las ventanas, al lado opuesto de los otros tres botones (minimizar, max, y cerrar)
<gor_> el menu de maximizar y demas?
<kzman> es el boton que está al lado opuesto, el del problema
<gor_> idroj07 que?
<gor_> rula?
<idroj07> aqui estoy
<idroj07> xD
<idroj07> parace ser q de momento funciona
<gor_> has probado los AVI?
<idroj07> y la peli tmb se ve bien.. ^
<gor_> joer tio
<idroj07> dioss gracias me habeis salvado la vida!
<gor_> sería el driver entonces, a ver si no te lo vuelve a hacer
<idroj07> pedazo d comunidad lade linux esto si es asistencia tecnica.. ;)
<gor_> en la de guindos como todo es CRTL+ALT+SUPR....
<gor_> ;)
<idroj07> por cierto la peli se llama: Ciudad de dios , tremenda, os la recomiendo
<gor_> la he visto
<gor_> si te ha gustado tienes que ver Tropa de Elite
<gor_> brasileira también muy buena
<idroj07> si? me la vere
<gor_> wapisima
<gor_> Ze Pequenho no?
<gor_> jejejejeje
<gor_> que grande
<idroj07> ahora queria bajarme ultimamente tmb gran torino y million dollar baby las 2 del clint..
<idroj07> sii si xDd
<gor_> la primera una full la segunda muy wapa
<gor_> y que sepas que esto es offtopic
<idroj07> axao el mafias.. la vi hace muxo con mis colegas y me molo mucho y me la quiero ver bien ahora
<idroj07> q tiene su miga
<gor_> es un peliculón
<gor_> como Tropa de Élite
<gor_> el BOPE  va a molar
<gor_> rollo favela también
<idroj07> y requiem por un sueño, la has visto, es miy típica
<gor_> claro
<gor_> peliculon también
<gor_> yo ahora me voy a ver El Perfecto Anfitrion
<gor_> comedia que te partes me han dicho
<gor_> entonces te va todo ok?
<gor_> con VLC y el otro?
<dzup> !offtopic chicas
<kubot> dzup: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<gor_> jajajaja
<dzup> !oftopic chicas
<gor_> !offtopic música
<kubot> gor_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<dzup> !oftopic | chicas
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'oftopic'.
<idroj07> si van muy bn
<dzup> hmm
<gor_> off
<dzup> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<dzup> bot choto
<gor_> !offtopic | chicas
<kubot> chicas: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<dzup> lol
<gor_> !chicas
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'chicas'.
<idroj07> Xd bueno pues gracias d verdad con la ayuda gor. lamento no tener q pasarme x aqui durante un tiempo.. pero todo caera x su propio peso, venga DWw
<gor_> dew
<gor_> suerte con la nvidia
<gor_> el mérito es de m4v
<gor_> oye m4v que veo que te manejas bien en esto
<gor_> tengo una problema con la webcam integrada, en algunos programas se me ve al revés
<gor_> algunos rulan bien editando el /etc/rc.local y añadiendo LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<gor_> pero otros tengo que lanzarlos con esta directiva delante para que vayan
<fosco_> gor_: modifica el lanzador para que incluya la variable y te olvidas
<gor_> uno de ellos es una de reconocimiento facial que carga en la pantalla de acceso
<gor_> con ese no puedo amigo
<gor_> probé lo siguiente
<gor_> renombre el programa así qt-facetrainer2
<gor_> y cree un script qt-facetrainer que carga así el 2
<gor_> pero sigue al revés
<gor_> una vez que inicio sesión si funciona así
<gor_> de hecho el skype y este los cargo desde el mintmenu con la directiva
<gor_> pero en la pantalla de acceso no me lo pilla no se por qué
<gor_> cuando se supone que debería pillar el script que he creado
<gor_> alguna idea o me doy ya por vencido y tecleo la pass como siempre?
<gor_> funcionar funciona porque le he dado la vuelta al portátil y entro con el reconocimiento facial
<gor_> fosco_ no pilla la variable en la pantalla de acceso
<gor_> una vez iniciada la sesión sí
<gor_> voy a probar una cosa
<InfoLoco> Buenas, tengo un problemilla con la resolucion de la pantalla, seria posible me ayudacen?
<InfoLoco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11215574#post11215574
<InfoLoco> Alguien porfavor?
<sebastian> hola
<sebastian> hola a todos
<sebastian> alguien me puede ayudar con mi wifi??
<devnoob> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<sebastian> instalar wifi samsung n100, no reconoce tarjeta
<devnoob> sebastian, abre un terminal y pega en pastebin lo que te tire este comando: iwconfig
<devnoob> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> lo        no wireless extensions.
<sebastian> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<sebastian> no salio mucho
<devnoob> y un: lshw -C network
<devnoob> sebastian,  y un: lshw -C network
<mrfox> ???
<mrfox> hugo??????
<sebastian> *-network UNCLAIMED
<sebastian>        description: Network controller
<sebastian>        product: Intel Corporation
<sebastian> si, hugo
<devnoob> !paste sebastian
<kubot> sebastian: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<sebastian> mrfox era mio, jaj
<mrfox> jaja
<mrfox> solucionado
<mrfox> ?
<sebastian> en proceso
<devnoob> sebastian, chileno?
<sebastian> si
<devnoob> :)
<sebastian> tu igual??
<devnoob> si
<sebastian> tengo netbook samsung n100
<sebastian> ubuntu 10.4   no reconoce wifi
<devnoob> si pero no puedo saber el modelo del wifi si no me dai lo q te tiro el comando
<devnoob> el  lshw -C network
<sebastian> *-network UNCLAIMED
<sebastian>        description: Network controller
<sebastian>        product: Intel Corporation
<sebastian>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<sebastian>        physical id: 0
<sebastian>        bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0
<devnoob> jajajajaj seba te dije como 2 veces lo del pastebin
<devnoob> xD
<devnoob> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<sebastian> listo
<spreadsheet> Soy un estudiante de español. ¿Saben de otros canales en español?
<devnoob> dale
<sebastian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681469/
<devnoob> spreadsheet, de linux o charla general?
<spreadsheet> Charla general
<devnoob> spreadsheet, #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<devnoob> jeje
<devnoob> sebastian, no tira nada mas?
<sebastian> ok, lo hago nuevamente,
<curiousx> spreadsheet: "alis" es un servicio de ayuda para ayudarte a encontrar canales en escribi este en la barra donde estas escribiendo ---> /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<curiousx> reemplaza #ubuntu* por lo que estes buscando
<sebastian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681471/
<devnoob> sebastian, mmmm
<sebastian> ai
<devnoob> es que no tira el modelo, en product deberia ir, y no tienes las especificaciones del netbook, para ver el modelo de la tarjeta?
<sebastian> netbook samsung n100
<devnoob> sebastian, prueba con ubuntu 11.04, supongo que sera nuevo ese netbook, o haz una actualizacion completa enchufando el netbook directo a la red
<devnoob> por lan
<sebastian> en estos momentos estoypor lan
<sebastian> voy a intentar instalar 11.04
<devnoob> ok
<devnoob> ademas que funciona algo mas rapido que los anteriores segun mi experiencia
<sebastian> ok, me deswconecto y les comento como me fue. gracias,
<devnoob> ok, denada
<devnoob> espero que funcione
<PerfieM> HI KINDONE
<KindOne> si?
<PerfieM> ahaha
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-04
<ElefanteJirafa> buenas
<ElefanteJirafa> aver si no le error mucho pero .. hay algun comando que regenere el fstab ?
 * CanihoJR saluda
<m4v> ElefanteJirafa: no que yo sepa, tenés que armarlo a mano
<ElefanteJirafa> tengo un drama con proxmox no se que le paso al bootear salta mountall pre-start error (852) status 123
<ElefanteJirafa> y no bootea tengo que modificar el grub para que en vez de iniciar init arranque bash
<ElefanteJirafa> no lo puedo arreglar y me vuela la cabeza es un problema que tengo en el trabajo
<m4v> no se que es proxmox..
<Voiddd> una distro para virtualizar
<m4v> el canal es sobre Ubuntu, pregunta al canal/foro/maillist o lo que Proxmox use.
<Voiddd> haha como me vuela los nervios no poder arreglar un drama ymas en el trabajo el año que viene me pongo a estudiar psicologia rodeado de chicas :P
<m4v> y que tiene que ver con Ubuntu. Para usa el canal de offtopic, #ubuntu-es-offtopic, para hablar de cosas no relacionadas con el soporte.
<grfjb> hola?
<grfjb> no me puedo conectar a una red inalámbrica
<grfjb> bueno a ninguna no me aparecen las redes
<niddlex_> Hola a todos!
<niddlex_> tengo 1 problema, actualize mi ubuntu 9.10 a 10.04, y con plymouth, tengo el problema q en la entrada se ve pixeleado los colores,aun ya habiendo configurado la resolucion
<niddlex_> en el splash de salida, se ve perfecto, alguien sabe que puede ser?
<arp-> niddlex_:
<arp-> actualizar de 9.04 a 10.04 no tiene mucho sentido
<arp-> pasa a un 11.04 directamente
<m4v> arp-: tiene que reinstalar para eso, ubuntu no puede hacer actualizaciones salteando releases :(
<arp-> y we
<arp-> justamente..
<niddlex_> odio la ultima version, y tube q hacer el paso de 9.10 a 10.04 xq me dice q los repos estan muertos ya
<arp-> ja
<arp-> mete 10.10
<arp-> 11.04 si es por el escritorio
<arp-> podes setearlo en modo Clasico
<arp-> como los viejos..
<m4v> niddlex_: si es por el unity, podés usar el escritorio clásico en 11.04
<m4v> !clasico niddlex_
<kubot> niddlex_: La interfaz por defecto en Ubuntu 11.04 es !Unity. Puedes volver al la vista regular de !Gnome saliendo de sesión y haciendo clic en tu nombre de usuario, en la pantalla de Sesión al fondo de la pantalla selecciona Ubuntu Clásico
<niddlex_> xD,ahhh, q caray xD
<arp-> con 1 click lo seteas en modo Clasico
<arp-> lo que hacemos todos :P
<niddlex_> si, pero, el plymouth sigue estando, xD
<arp-> odio unity
<niddlex_> yo amaba el xsplash :(
<niddlex_> o en su defecto el usplash :(
<niddlex_> y con respecto a los drivers para placa ati, cual recomiendan?, el privativo o el q usa ubuntu directamente?
<m4v> yo uso el libre
<m4v> pero si vas a jugar algo 3d, vas a necesitar el privativo
<niddlex_> claro, qiero usarlo para juego
<niddlex_> va, entre comillas xD
<m4v> entonces el privativo, el libre no sirve para cosas 3d
<m4v> bah, depende de la pc, yo tengo el libre y puedo jugar.
<niddlex_> claro, lo supuse xD, gracias m4v, gracias a todos x responder, voy a seguir el consejo de kubot, siendo posible usar la interfaz !Unity xD
<m4v> al menos el UrbanTerror me anda, pero debe ser porque tengo mucho cpu.
<niddlex_> ahh, bien, es para sacarle el maximo jugo al video
<niddlex_> por eso preguntaba cual convenia mas, juegos 3d qiero poner, y estime q el privativo seria buen candidato,pero como desconosco cuales son los avences en el driver libre
<niddlex> gente, cambie de parecer xD, alguno sabe q diferencia hay con el plymouth de inicio, y con el plymouth de salida?
<Itxshell> buenas noches tengo algunos problemas intentando instalar Xampp tengo edubuntu 10.10  64 bits
<rafex> duda
<rafex> quiero twittear lo q estoy escuchando
<rafex> en algun reproductor
<rafex> el q sea
<rafex> dentro de linux
<niddlex> Buenas, alguien sabe como configurar los bits de colores a plymouth?
<niddlex> xq cuanda arranca se ve mal,y el plymouth de la salida, se ve perfectamente
<Danneskjold> Puta madre!  Ya estoy hasta la madre con los pinches Argentinos!
<In-Vent-ive> Hola, pasa que nesito un poco de ayuda
<In-Vent-ive> me gustaria como hago para instalar Xchat actualizado
<Itxshell> centro de software de ubuntu
<In-Vent-ive> me refiero hay repositorios listos?
<In-Vent-ive> Gracias voy a chequear
<In-Vent-ive> si esta la 2.8.8 instalada
<In-Vent-ive> que lastima porque la del windows es 2.8.9
<In-Vent-ive> osea puedo agregar canales favoritos
<In-Vent-ive> :(
<Itxshell> In-Vent-ive,  la de windows ya vio cuanto le dura jajaja
<In-Vent-ive> cargando?
<In-Vent-ive> Ouuutch! ya vi..... tengo un malverso shareware!
<In-Vent-ive> Ajaja me baje opensource para windows
<neokx> hola tengo un problema con mi quemador de dvd no reconoce dvds virgen alguiens sabe que esta pasando hace unos dias queme un iso y todo salio perfecto pero ahorita no quiere reconocer dvds virgenes ya lo intente como con 10dvds todos virgenes
<neokx> hello ya se que es sabado pero no tenia dinero para salir  hoy ayuda
<neokx> no nadie
<MoveImages> wenas...tengo en un disco duro un monton de carpetas y subcarpetas que contienen muchos archivos, entre ellos imagenes....quisiera mover todas las imagenes en una carpeta llamada JPG y mantener en ella toda la estructura de carpetas...como podria hacer eso...m explico?
<fosco_> MoveImages: deberías crearte un script en bash que lo haga
<fosco_> en google puedes encontrar cientos de ejemplos
<MoveImages> cd JPG; find . -name \*.JPG -exec echo mv {} ../JPG/{} \;
<MoveImages> ?
<MoveImages> fosco...no consigo encontrar como mover...solo encuentro como copiar :S
<cossier> ¿aguien me puede recomendar una alternativa al gwibber para twitter ??
<fosco_> cossier: hotot
<cossier> okis gracias
<fzeta> buenos días familia.....
<inedit> Hola! ¿Alguien conoce algún modo de hacer que una aplicación concreta de Ubuntu no se conecte a Internet? Sería algo similar a 'cpulimit' versión Internet
<mimecar> bloquea el puerto que use la aplicación
<inedit> mimecar, la aplicación usa el protocolo HTTP
<mimecar> ¿que aplicación quieres bloquear?
<inedit> Balsamiq, se llama. Cada vez que la abro busca actualizaciones ( que no me interesan ) y tengo que esperarme a que acabe el proceso y decirle que no quiero actualizar
<mimecar> ¿no puedes modificar eso en las preferencias del programa?
<inedit> si no tengo internet, no intenta buscar actualizaciones.
<inedit> no, no existe la opción. por esto estoy buscando un camino alternativo
<mimecar> puede que firestarter te permita bloquearlo
<mimecar> pero te lo bloqueará siempre
<inedit> mimecar, voy a echar un vistazo. Y si, si me lo bloquea siempre por mi genial
<mimecar> siendo una aplicación de pago, siempre puedes mandarle un correo a la empresa pidiendo soporte
<inedit> si, es cierto. Ya lo he hecho. La respuesta: actualiza. El caso es que necesito la versión que estoy usando ( algo antigua, pero que cumple los propósitos perfectamente )
<inedit> bueno, gracias mimecar. haré unas pruebas a ver quetal. un saludo!
<Nemo-II> buenos dias , alguna sala que trate el tema de lectronica?
<mimecar> en castellano no conozco ninguna
<Nemo-II> de electronica o de micros  , he estado buscando y ha aparecido una pero no hay nadie , no se si por que no se usa o por las horas
<Nemo-II> mimecar  pasame alguna si haces el favor
<mimecar> mira si existe #electronic (en inglés)
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar en google o seguir preguntando en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<cossier> Nemo-II, en el irc hispano hay un canal #electronica
<Nemo-II> gracias  a los dos...
<cossier> osea /server irc.irc-hispano.org
 * CanihoJR saluda
<Vengativo> COJAME POR EL CULO
<gnome-terminal> lol
<nowy> Buenas, soy novato, ¿alguien amable me dice como hacer que me detecte Ubuntu 10.04 LTS mi webcam, la necesito urgente para contactar con la familia...?
<xangua> instala el visor de cámaras Cheese para comprobar que esté soprotada nowy
<gnome-terminal> queso
<nowy> xangua lo hice, pero se me cierra al intentar abrirlo
<nowy> antes llegó a funcionar aunque con los colores raros, parecia un marciano intenté instalar otro driver y se fastiidió del todo.. por manazas..
<xangua> pss desinstala ese driver
<nowy> ya .. y como? :-/
 * CanihoJR saluda
<MiUbuntu> erver luna-irc-hispano.org
<nowy> :_(
<MAbeeTT> hola, qué debería leer para saber porqué mi computadora no hiberna, a y suspende bien solo en ocasiones.
<MAbeeTT> ?
<MAbeeTT> gracias.
<cousteau> MAbeeTT, tienes suficiente swap?
<MAbeeTT> sip
<cousteau> más que la RAM?
<cousteau> pues en ese caso no sé... lo siento. Me voy a comer.
<MAbeeTT> Mem:          5981       2297       3683          0        195        648
<MAbeeTT> Swap:         6234          0       6234
<mimecar> MAbeeTT: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<MAbeeTT> 11.04, instalada desde 0.Lo curioso es que cuando tenía 10.04 también pasaba. Hace poco instale una placa de video nvidia y sigue pasando
<MAbeeTT> así que ya creo que es momento de leer logs y registros para ver donde está el problema.
 * canihojr buenas
<Jos3P> saludos...
<Jos3P> me recomiendan un canal irc de desarrollo web!
<Jos3P> algo de html, css, php, js... algo de eso
<Jos3P> pero en español!
<nowy> Muy buenas
<nowy> ¿Hay alguien que sepa manejar webcams?
<dzup> las de un boton o las sin botones?
<dzup> las que tienen un boton son un poco mas dificiles
<gnome-terminal> lol
<nowy> un botón?
<dzup> on/off
<mimecar> nowy: pregunta la duda que tengas...
<nowy> ah no, no, es solo para capturar fotogramas
<dzup> tu webcam trae mas de un boton nowy?
<canihojr> nowy: prueba Cheese
<nowy> no, solo es es usb , y lleva un led, que solo se me enciende cuando estoy en virtualboz, ahi si funciona, pero cuando regreso a ubuntu (10.04) se apaga y no me la reconoce
<nowy> chees se me cierra solo al intentar abrirlo
<mimecar> ¿cierras completamente virtualbox?
<nowy> si
<nowy> , y tambien he probado desactivando ese puerto usb
<nowy> en vbox
<nowy> es como si ubuntu no fuera capaz de ponerla en marcha
<mimecar> o que virtualbox sigue usando la webcam
<GridCube> nowy cuando conectas la webcam, hace >lsusb enuna terminal y pega el resulado en un pastebin
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<nowy> ya , es una: OV519 (05a9:8519)
<nowy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681927/
<GridCube> segun su pagina web funciona sin problemas en linux
<mimecar> GridCube: la webcam le funciona
<GridCube> oh
<nowy> si, eso vi..
<canihojr> nowy: si abres cheese desde consola??  te tira algun error?? (alomejor por ahi encontramos algo :P)
<canihojr> otro metodo cutre que yo aria, seria reiniciar y probar cheese, o cualquier otro programa, sin abrir virtualbox... asi deberia estar libre no?
<nowy> "Violación de segmento"
<mimecar> nowy: ¿que versión de ubuntu y de virtualbox estas usando?
<oso1> alguien tiene xubuntu?
<oso1> no hay canal xubuntu en español
<mimecar> !ask oso1
<kubot> oso1: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<nowy> canihojr ya lo probé antes
<gnome-terminal> xubuntu-es, oso1
<oso1> ok
<nowy> mimecar m problema no es vbox, sino en ubuntu , tengo la 10.04 LTS Lucid Núcleo Linux 2.6.32-33-generic
<GridCube> oso1, si hay, pero no hay nadie ahi excepto yo :D
<oso1> vale
<oso1> pues haber si me puedes ayudar
<m4v> argh
<nowy> :_(
<mimecar> nowy: aún no has dicho tu versión de ubuntu y de virtualbox
<nowy> si, arriba pues Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<nowy> Virtualbox es 4.0.12, pero ahí no tengo problemas, de hecho ni lo tengo abierto ahora
<nowy> si claro
<mimecar> ese virtualbox es bastante antiguo, actualizalo
<mimecar> si te falla la webcam después de usar virtualbox..
<nowy> viejo? pues es la ultima del repositorio oficial
<nowy> no , no
<mimecar> la última publicada es la 4.1.2
<nowy> noes eso, a ver si me expliqué mal
<nowy> solamente dije, que en virtualbox si me funciona
<dhie> Buenas tardes, Tengo un archivo 7zip que esta dividido en 4, no puedo descomprimirlo, que puedo utilizar.
<gnome-terminal> hacha?
<canihojr> .0 .1 .2 .3?
<canihojr> hoz
<dhie> descargue el "peazip" pero me dice q tengo problemas con el libgdk-pixbuf
<canihojr> dhie: prueba con hoz
<dhie> ok, lo intentare, gracias
<mimecar> dhie: ¿que programa te ha generado esos archivos?
<dhie> los descargue de internet, es una maquina virtual
<dhie> entonces estan separados en 400MB
<mimecar> separados con 7-zip?
<dhie> tienen extension 7z.001
<dhie> y sucesivos
<mimecar> si lo ha partido 7-zip, tendrás que usarlo para descomprimirlos
<dhie> claro... el hoz tengo q poner "hoz -p" y dsp las rutas de los archivos
<dhie> no?
<mimecar> ¿están partidos con hacha / hoz?
<dhie> no se con q los partieron, los subieron a internet y estaban divididos
<jkarlos> dhie con que estas intentando descomprimirlos?
<dhie> con 7z
<dhie> pero me tira un error
<jkarlos> que error?
<canihojr> dhie: con hoz es "hoz -p ruta1ºarchivo"
<dhie> si estoy en la carpeta pongo directamente el nombre del archivo no?
<dhie> canihojr: Me tiro un error "el archivo debe terminar con ".0"
<mimecar> sin saber como se ha creado el archivo, solo puedes hacer prueba y error
<canihojr> dhie: y en la pagina donde lo descargaste no pone con que lo particionaron?
<dhie> nop... averiguare
<dhie> deberia de reconstruirlo con el mismo programa?
<mimecar> si
<canihojr> dhie: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/113203
<canihojr> ;)
<gisela> hola a todos
<jkarlos> hola gisela, no esperes que te responda escribe tu problema y si alguien te puede ayudar lo hara
<gisela> mira no tengo reconocimiento de los puertos
<gisela> solo carga los dispositivos nada mas
<jkarlos> cuales puertos?
<gisela> de usb
<gisela> estoy usando 11.04 Natty
<jkarlos> pero cuando conectas un dispositivo en algun puerto usb funciona?
<gisela> mira solo carga el dispositivo
<jkarlos> q dispositivo estas conectando?
<gisela> es un e-book
<gisela> resulta ke antes me aparecia la bandeja con las opciones tipicas ....abrir con un reproductor ,,...o abrir las carpetas ..,,pero ya no
<mimecar> gisela: ¿activas la conexión en el ebook?
<gisela> lo intento pero solo comienza a cargar
<gisela> incluso le tengo una sd conectada
<mimecar> ¿tiene suficiente carga el libro para encenderse?
<jkarlos> verifica si el ebook esta en modo almacenamiento
<gisela> mira asen dias que no lo he cargado sera por eso ?
<jkarlos> si puede ser
<mimecar> para que se comporte como una memoria usb tienes que encenderlo
<gisela> mira esta encendido ,pero no pasa naa
<nowy>  ¿Que tecla hay que dar, o cómo se puede hacer aparecer en el GRUB la lista de kernels disponible para elegir otro anterior al predeterminado?
<jkarlos> nowy debe mostrarte todos los que tengas instalados
<mimecar> nowy: shift en el arranque
<mimecar> gisela: cuando puedas encenderlo, desconecta y conecta el cable
<gisela> oka+
<nowy> jkarlos ya, pero lo tengo deshabiltado
<nowy> mimecr gracias, es que no lo recordaba. ¿ y donde se vuelve a habilitar para que aparezaca durante 10 segundos?
<mimecar> en la configuración de grub 3
<mimecar> grub 2
<nowy> y donde estaba eso?
<mimecar> no se cual es el archivo
<mimecar> uso grub 1
<gisela> mimecar lo hice y no pasa na
<mimecar> gisela: ¿se enciende el ebook?
<gisela> si
<mimecar> ¿activas le modo de almacenamiento masivo?
<gisela> no tengo esa opcion
<gisela> ''
<gisela> ??
<mimecar> en el ebook no?
<gisela> nop
<gisela> solo comienza a cargar
<gisela> pero cuando conecto el mp4 me da las opciones
<gisela> de abrirlos
<mimecar> parece un error del ebook
<gisela> nosera ke como hacen dias no lo he cargado ''
<gisela> ??
<mimecar> no creo
<mimecar> espera a que se cargue completamente, no me ocurre ahora la causa del fallo
<gisela> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gisela> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gisela> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gisela> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1c4f:0003 SiGma Micro HID controller
<gisela> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gisela> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<mimecar> !paste gisela
<kubot> gisela: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<gisela> sorry
<dhie> canihojr: Muchas gracias ^^
<Paolo_CT> Hola, ayer al encender el pc me aparecia que no existia la carpeta necesaria de nautilus (en realidad creo q no se habia montado la particion, la cual esta encryptada), la traté de desencryptar, pero ahora las carpetas habituales (Docs, Imagenes, etc) estan vacias, el resto se monto bien, alguna sugerencia???
<eliezer> habra alguna manera de proteger una aplicacion con clave para iniciarla ?
<abuelosamor> hola a todos logre instalar ubuntu 10.04 en un olibook de 1.6 GHz  256MB RAM... anda medio lento pero funciona! le puse casi 4GB de swap es un disco de 40GB
<xangua> iría mejor con lubuntu
<abuelosamor> erroneo... me daba un monton de problemas ese lubuntu
<abuelosamor> y cuando casi me rindo a punto de poner windowsxp le puse un livecd ubuntu y arranco e instalo losto! dije...
<abuelosamor> perfecto
<eliezer> y eeebuntu no trabajaria bien bajo esas especificaciones ?
<abuelosamor> cómo?
<dabor> eliezer, dandole permisos de ejecucion a un solo usuario (nunca con una clave)
<abuelosamor> ah... che, tengo una acer aspire 5542 con ubuntu 11.04 y el touchpad no funciona bien... le falta la funcion de deslizar pagina con esa linea que tiene al costado... en ubuntu10.04 eso no sucedia
<eliezer> dabor: soy el unico usuario y administrador del sistema,rara la vez dejo a alguien usarla para X y Y asuntos,,quisiera proteger mi mozilla y thunderbird de igual manera empathy y algunas otras aplicaciones que mantienen cierta informacion personal
<eliezer> alguna demostracion que pueda ver,,o algun articolo o informacion referente a este asunto,,y preferiblemente detallada,,soy nuevo en este ambiente
<dabor> eliezer, no le des la clave de usuario a nadie, y para que lo usen otros, le creas un usuario nuevo
<dabor> eliezer, si tienen acceso a tu usuario..tienen acceso a toda la info
<eliezer> dabor: no cuento con mucho espacio en el disco para crear mas usuarios lamentablemente,hay ciertas cosas que no pueden hacer ya que hasta a mi mismo me pide clave
<abuelosamor> ivedci89-desktop: desde abuelosamor lo que puedes hacer eliezer eliricci es ocultar las aplicaciones del menu y dejarlas con accesos directos de teclado que solo tu conozcas
<dabor> eliezer, una cuenta de usuario simple no ocupa mucho
<abuelosamor> de ese modo podras ejecutar solo tu  las aplicaciones que desees
<dabor> eliezer, si le pones permisos para no ejecutar mozilla, igual pueden entrar a tu carpeta .mozilla y ver datos
<dabor> eliezer, no se que tan privado serán
<abuelosamor> eliezer: cuanto espacio tienes en tu /home  ???
<eliezer> dabor: tengo de ventaja que nadie al que dejo usar mi computadora tiene elguna experiencia en el sistema linux,son solo alguna que otra aplicacion que quiero restringir proteger con clave
<abuelosamor> oculta las aplicaciones tuyas de los menus y poneles atajos de teclado que solo vos conozcas!!!!
<abuelosamor> clic derecho en aplicaciones y "editar menus"
<abuelosamor> luego, Sistema-->preferencias-->combinaciones de teclas eliezer
<eliezer> abuelosamor: eso solo la quita de la vista,y no me conviene a mi,ya que soy medio olvidadiso,,solo quiero proteger la aplicacion con clave,,,todas las sugerencias son exelentes,,pero ya tengo en mente eso y asi quisiera que fuera,,espero no faltar el respeto a nadie.
<eliezer> si puedo proteger aplicaciones facilmente instalare ubuntu en mi laptop ya que es el unico enconventiente que tengo,,familia grande y usan mucho mi computadora,,grasias a DIOS tengo LINUX de otra manera estuviera cuvierta de virus
<dabor> eliezer, no existe protección con clave en linux
<eliezer> wwoooow que fallo,que lastima
<dabor> eliezer, se utilizan permisos de usuario y grupos
<dabor> eliezer, no es ningun fallo
<dabor> eliezer, es mucho mejor por usuario
<dabor> eliezer, crea un usuario nuevo y no le das permisos a ejecutar determinados programas
<dabor> es lo mejor y mas seguro
<eliezer> no podria editar los permisos de mi mismo como administrdor
<abuelosamor> eliezer:  tan sificil de entender!!!???
<mimecar> eliezer: ¿no quieres que usen aplicaciones normales?
<abuelosamor> *dificil
<dabor> eliezer, si, pero cuando alguien ingresa a tu usuario tiene tus mismos permisos
<dabor> eliezer, por eso debe ser un usuario diferente ( no veo cual es el inconveniente)
<eliezer> mimecar: no quiero que usen ni mozilla,thunderbird,empathy,tweetdeck,skype
<abuelosamor> yo tampoco veo inconveniente! dabor
<dhie> Gente tengo una pregunta, no existe algo como wubi pero para ubuntu? pq tengo una iso de un SO, pero no tengo suficientes recursos como para virtualizarlo
<abuelosamor> entonces crea otro usuario!!!!!!!!!! eliezer
<eliezer> bueno ya veo que no me queda de otra
<dabor> eliezer, otros sistemas oprativos funcionan igual, con el mismo cirterio, nunca vi eso de poner clave a una aplicacion
<mimecar> eliezer: monta una máquina virtual que no tenga esos programas
<mimecar> dhie: wubi es para ubuntu
<dhie> pero como SO nativo el Windows
<dhie> yo no tengo windows
<dhie> o es lo mismo?
<mimecar> si no tienes recursos, instala en la máquina real
<dhie> Como lo hago? tengo una netbook, bajo la iso, y?
<dhie> uso algo como alcohol
<dhie> ?
<mimecar> quitas espacio a ubuntu e instalas en el hyeco
<mimecar> jueco
<mimecar> hueco
<dhie> Como le quito espacio a mi ubuntu?
<dabor> dhie, gparted te ayuda (crea un backup antes)
<mimecar> con un live cd, reduces el tamaño de la partición de ubuntu
<eliezer> cual es la opcion del teclado o configuracion que me da la enie usando ALT+164-165
<granjero> eliezer dependerá de la conf de tu sesión
<eliezer> no entendi,,esta en ingles ahoramismo
<eliezer> intente hacer algunos cambios pero me cambia el teclado drasticamente
<eliezer> y no me da la enie
<mimecar> ¿en que idioma tienes ubuntu?
<dhie> Alguien sabe de donde puedo bajar un ubuntu 11.04 sin unity?
<mimecar> dhie: selecciona gnome en la pantalla de login
<dhie> bajo la 11.04 y en el login pongo gnome?
<mimecar> si
<dhie> gracias
<mimecar> aprovecha que en la 11.10 no podrás hacer eso
<mimecar> dhie: en la 11.10 el live cd vendrá solo con unity
<abuelosamor> estaba leyendo el historial y esto que dices mimecar es muy  grato... ahora pregunto unity es este entorno grafico nuevo de ubuntu 11?
<mimecar> unity es la shell de gnome que han puesto en ubuntu
<abuelosamor> yo puse 11.04 en mi notebook acer aspire 5542, y tengo problemas con el mouse mejor dicho el touch del laptop... antes con ubuntu 10.04 todo funcionaba perfectamente mimecar iqpi m4v
<abuelosamor> el asunto es q ahorA  no me funciona el deslizante de paginas... no se como llamarle a esa parte del touchpad es una linea tactil a la derecha que te desliza la vista de las paginas o textos largos
<abuelosamor> jaja recuerdo hace casi dos años atras nunca eramos màs de 45 en esta sala... ahora es comun mas de 55
<abuelosamor> mimecar entonces unity NO es GNOME sino una parte de este
<mimecar> funciona junto con gnome
<abuelosamor> cuando dices shell te refieres a la terminal??
<abuelosamor> o el kernel?
<mimecar> al gestor de ventanas
<abuelosamor> ah
<abuelosamor> ah ahora entiendo
<mimecar> gnome 3 usa gnome-shell
<mimecar> si quitas gnome-shell puedes usar unity
<abuelosamor> y en ubuntu 10.04 cual era el gestor de  ventanas?
<mimecar> metacity / compiz
<abuelosamor> claaaaro bien!!!
<abuelosamor> entonces se podra solucionar mi problema en 11.04 si pongo  de nuevo metacity/compiz
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> tu problema no tiene relación con el gestor de ventanas
<abuelosamor> entonces es una cuestion de driver, porque cuando conecto el mouse usb pequeño anda bien la ruedita boton para deslizar las paginas
<mimecar> ¿has revisado las opciones del touchpad de gnome?
<abuelosamor> si, pero no me da bola, o sea es como si no se produjeran los cambios que hago en las configuraciones
<aguitel> alguien usa ipad aca ?
<r0z4> Hola alguien podria ayudarme a actualizar ubuntu9.10 a una mas reciente, tengo la version 9.10 y al ejecutar "sudo update-manager -d" no me da la opcion como pueden ver en la imagen http://imagebin.org/171022
<r0z4> Hay otra manera??
<mimecar> tendrás que pasar por las versiones intermedias
<r0z4> que tengo que hacer???
<mimecar> ¿no acabarías antes poniendo la 11.04?
<r0z4> te refieeres a instalar desde 0?
<mimecar> 9.10 => 10.04 => 10.10 => 11.04...
<r0z4> tengo muchas cosas instaladas y configuradas asi que prefiero actualizar uno por uno
<r0z4> pero no entiendo porque no me deja
<r0z4> no me aparece la opcion
<mimecar> en la 10.10 si que sale la opción
<mimecar> pero desde la 9.10 no lo se
<mimecar> http://paraisolinux.com/actualizar-de-ubuntu-9-10-a-ubuntu-10-04/
<mimecar> r0z4: ¿tienes un backup de todos tus datos?
<r0z4> si
<m4v> r0z4: prueba con "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<r0z4> ok
<r0z4> eso que hace
<m4v> actualizar a al siguiente version de Ubuntu, pero por consola
<r0z4> solo me muetra esto http://imagebin.org/171023
<m4v> ok, con "sudo do-release-upgrade -p" ?
<r0z4> lo mismo :(
<mimecar> r0z4: en su momento, no te salió el aviso de nueva versión?
<r0z4> mm si
<r0z4> pero solito desaparecio y no me dio tiempo
<m4v> r0z4: que versión dice el comando "lbs_release -r"?
<m4v> eh
<m4v> lsb_release -r
<cousteau> bueno, si no vas a actualizar a menudo, a lo mejor te merece la pena quedarte en la 10.04 porque es LTS...
<m4v> dijo que estaba en 9.10..
<r0z4> mm me manda esto http://imagebin.org/171025
<m4v> podes usar el pastebin para pasar texto en vez de mandar imágenes
<m4v> r0z4: estas usando Debian.
<m4v> ?
<r0z4> no ,ubuntuestoy usando
<r0z4> ok
<m4v> que dice "lsb_release -a"=
<m4v> que dice "lsb_release -a"?
<r0z4> lo vuelvo a mandar con pastebin?
<r0z4> me manda esto :S  http://pastebin.com/Ah9176Kr
<m4v> es un chiste eso?
<r0z4> no para nada
<m4v> no se que hay hecho con tu Ubuntu.
<m4v> no se que haz* hecho con tu Ubuntu.
<r0z4> porque?? http://imagebin.org/171027 evidencia que no miento
<r0z4> tenia una particion de windows
<r0z4> pero valio asi que nomas tengo ubuntu
<m4v> debería decir algo así http://paste.ubuntu.com/682064/
<r0z4> no dice :O :(
<r0z4> por eso no me lo muestra???
<m4v> algo hiciste para que diga Windows Vista, logicamente la actualización no va a funcionar así
<r0z4> eso lo lee de algun archivo que pueda yo editar?
<m4v> no se, es tu pc no?
<r0z4> definitivemente no me he metido con eso
<m4v> bueno, no te creo.
<r0z4> :S
<r0z4> entonces debe decir lo que te muestra para que pueda mostrarme las actualizaciones?
<m4v> debe decir la versión correcta de tu sistema, el que te mostré es mi versión de Ubuntu
<m4v> dudo que lo que tengas en tu pc sea un Ubuntu normal.
<r0z4> :S
<r0z4> para empezar ni tenia vista :S
<r0z4> bueno una ultima pregunta ese comando lsb release lee la informacion de un archivo???
<r0z4> es por esto???? http://pastebin.com/uCphZWaT
<m4v> probablemente, como hizo para cambiarse solo ese archivo
<r0z4> no lo se? pero de verdad aseguro no lo modifique yo, googleando encontre que eso lo lee de ahi :S
<m4v> y como sabemos ahora que no se cambio algo más? la actulización puede ir mal.
<m4v> reinstala desde cero un Ubuntu 11.04 y ya
<m4v> yo ya desconfío de lo que hayas echo a tu sistema y no voy a perder tiempo tratando de adivinar lo que le ha pasado.
<r0z4> :S
<r0z4> gracias
<xuuun> Hola! a tod@s
<xuuun> Como puedo copiar un archivo (desde consola) a otro directorio renombrandolo??
<xuuun> se que se utiliza el cp
<xuuun> pero como?
<erAbuelo> man cp
<xuuun> si pero todo en ingles
<xuuun> y no se leer
<xuuun> xD
<erAbuelo> instala los man en español
<xuuun> mmm menos
<erAbuelo> yo te ayudaría, pero como no sabes leer, no me entenderías
<xuuun> mira solo llego a copiar el archiv
<xuuun> bach@bach /etc $ cp /etc/motd /home/bach/prueba
<xuuun> pero quisiera que se copiara con otro nombre
<xuuun> no como motd
<andretyn> cp /etc/motd /home/bach/prueba/otro_nombre
<xuuun> gracias andre
<xuuun> el abuelo no queria
<Danifo93> hola
<Danifo93> ??
<abuelosamor> fotos
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-27
<chilicuil> ok Gus81 , mmm, tal vez sea tu plugin de flash.., haz probado configurando youtube para que te muestre los videos usando html5?, asi podrias ir descartando cosas.., si es el plugin.., no hay mucho que se pueda hacer, solo esperar una actualizacion magica que venga de adobe y que solucione el problema.., hare una busqueda en la red, para ver si a alguien mas le pasa, tengo ubuntu 12.04 y no he tenido problemas con flash (bueno si, pero nada f
<jmanuel_cool> saludos pipol
<snake_> podrian desirme algun entornografico para gcc
<chilicuil> wop, Gus81 , leo que tal vez funcione con otra version de flash, especificamente esta: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/installers/archive/fp_10.3.183.18_archive.zip , si deseas probar esa alternativa tendras que eliminar todas las referencias a flash en el manejador de paquetes, descargar el archivo, descomprimirlo y mover el archivo libflashplayer.so a /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ http://www.kubuntu-es.org/foro/201205/flash-pl
<Gus81> chilicuil: como configuro youtube para que me muestre videos en html5? mmm podría ser que sea el plugin de flash que no sea 100% compatible con KDE 4.9? porque con la ultima version de KDE 4.8 me funcionaba bien
<Gus81> ok, voy a probar eso
<chilicuil> Gus81: mmm, es software, la mayoria de las cosas pueden ser posibles X_X'
<Gus81> chilicuil: lo estoy bajando, despues lo voy a probar... pero si no es la ultima version, como hago para que linux no la actualize sola de nuevo?
<Gus81> porque al hacer el update y dist-upgrade se me va a volver actualizar...
<chilicuil> Gus81: de hecho, al instalarlo de esta forma, ubuntu dejara de actualizarlo automaticamente (lo cual puede ser bueno o malo), asi que por eso no tienes que preocuparte
<luis_> hola donde puedo encontrar codigos fuente php css
<kurama10_afk> en sus paginas
<Gus81> ok, gracias!
<Gus81> despues lo voy a probar
<Gus81> saludos!
<Grecoo> gnete
<Grecoo> gente
<Grecoo> tengo un problema
<Grecoo> con el asunder
<Grecoo> cuando pongo un cd para rippear
<Grecoo> no me lo reconoce (asunder, el sistema si)
<Grecoo> creo que el problema esta en que toma como dispositivo a /cdrom
<Grecoo> pero no encuentro como solucionarlo
<lacrymology> hola, yo uso el teclado en ingles, español y japones. Hasta esta semana tenia ingles y español nomas, pero segui una guia e instale anthy-IBus para usar japones, y me desconfiguro el español. La distribucion de teclado sigue funcionando (como ven puedo escribir ñ y ç), pero los acentos no me andan, ´ escribe ´ en lugar de esperar una vocal para ponerle una tilde
<lacrymology> alguien tien idea?
<chilicuil> tal vez desinstalando con purge anthy-IBus , lacrymology
<Exio> no tiene alguna configuracion de "dead keys"?
<lacrymology> uhm
<cousteau> Configuración de teclado:  España - eliminar teclas muertas
<lacrymology> y no puedo escribir mas en japones?
<cousteau> eso te hace que no puedas poner á sino ´a
<lacrymology> me gustaria, digo, poder escribir en los tres idiomas ;)
<lacrymology> Exio: que? IBus? anthy?
<Exio> lacrymology: sip, ibus, o prueba lo que dijo cousteau
<lacrymology> cousteau: donde?
<cousteau> en la config de distribución del teclado
<lacrymology> ahora veo eso
 * cousteau no ve por qué hace falta instalar nada para escribir en japonés
<lacrymology> hm, tengo instalado en ingles. En distribucion del teclado tengo 3 tabs, idiomas, formatos, distribuciones. En distribuciones veo las dos opciones que tengo instaladas, y un boton de opciones, en opciones veo un monton de cosas, pero nada de "teclas muertas"
<lacrymology> cousteau: como hago para escribir en japones sin anthy? me encantaria poder hacerl
<lacrymology> o
<lacrymology> tiene un servicio de diccionario, que es necesario para convertir fonetica en kanjis..
<lacrymology> no encuentro nada de teclas muertas
<Exio> realmente ni idea, esa es la opcion que maneja eso
<lacrymology> no, es lo mismo.
<lacrymology> lo de las teclas muertas es una de las posibles distribuciones de español
<cousteau> ah, kanjis...  estaba pensando en los otros
<Grecoo> tengo un problema con el asunder
<Grecoo> cuando pongo un cd para rippear
<Grecoo> no me lo reconoce (asunder, el sistema si)
<Grecoo> creo que el problema esta en que toma como dispositivo a /cdrom
<cousteau> lacrymology, pon uno sin lo de eliminar teclas muertas
<Grecoo> pero no encuentro como solucionarlo
<Grecoo> plzzz
 * cousteau no usa asunder
<lacrymology> cousteau: tengo los dos, funcionan igual
<cousteau> hm...  pues a lo mejor el programa ese interfiere
<fexgs> llevo dias desvelandome tratando de configurar una interfaz firewire en ubuntu sin excito,  alguien podria ayudarm lo agradeceria mucho?
<lacrymology> voy a desinstalar anthy e ibus a ver que pasa
<lacrymology> como es lo de desinstalar con purge?
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo, intenta con soundjuicer
<lacrymology> --purge?
<Grecoo> gracias jmanuel_cool
<Grecoo> ahi pruebo
<cousteau> quizá clic derecho > métodos de entrada, y desactivando (temporalmente) el programa ese
<cousteau> lacrymology, ^
<lacrymology> ya lo hice
<lacrymology> bah, no
<lacrymology> a ver
<lacrymology> me meti en idiomas
<lacrymology> probe todos los metodos de entrada
<lacrymology> nada
<selena2012> hola
<Grecoo> buenas
<Grecoo> jmanuel_cool, cuando inicio soundjuicer me dice
<Grecoo> No se pudo leer el CD
<Grecoo> Sound Juicer no pudo leer la lista de pistas de este CD.
<Grecoo> Razón: No se puede acceder al CD: La ubicación especificada no está montada
<selena2012> y si usas otro reproductor ?
<fexgs> llevo dias desvelandome tratando de configurar una interfaz firewire en ubuntu sin excito, alguien podria ayudarm lo agradeceria mucho?
<selena2012> pero firewire no es la conexion de apple?
<fexgs> es multiplataforma en este caso la uso para una interfaz de audio
<selena2012> mmm
<lacrymology> tuve que reiniciar X
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo, desde la consola lanza este comando: "cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom" (sin las "")
<lacrymology> sacando IBus se arregla
<lacrymology> pero me quedo sin japones
<Grecoo> jmanuel_cool, me sigue mandando lo mismo
<Grecoo> ya me habia pasado algo parecido con otra compu, con ubuntu 12.04 tambien
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo, lanza el comando y, por favor, pega la salida por aqui
<Grecoo> no me devuelve nada
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo, debería salir algo como: "/dev/sr0        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0"
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo, ¿sabes usar la consola?
<Grecoo> jajajaja
<Grecoo> jmanuel_cool,
<Grecoo> si, se, se
<Grecoo> pero no me sale nada
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo, O_O, entonces pasa por pastebin el contenido completo del archivo /etc/fstab
<jmanuel_cool> ¿conoces pastebin?
<Grecoo> si
<jmanuel_cool> ok, pásame el contenido del archivo por pastebin, creo que el problema está en los puntos de montaje
<Grecoo> http://pastebin.com/e9pq8b2r
<lacrymology> ok, es ibus, el del problema. Si esta activado como metodo de input, no puedo escribir á. No veo cómo arreglarlo
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo, como te dije, el problema está en el punto de montaje, ya te digo cómo arreglarlo
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo, haz esto, en la consola lanza este comando: "sudo echo '/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0' >> /etc/fstab"
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo, luego este: "sudo echo '/dev/sr0        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0' >> /etc/fstab" OJO con los >> si no pones los dos, borras todo el fstab y adios a todo
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo, por favor responde si me lees
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo,
<Grecoo> si
<Grecoo> aca acabo de poner los dos
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo, ahora vamos a crear el punto de montaje ¿vale?
<Grecoo> si
<Grecoo> dale
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo, "sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0" luego "sudo chmod -Rfv 777 /media/cdrom0" y por último "sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /media/cdrom"
<Grecoo> si
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo, ¿listo?
<Grecoo> si
<jmanuel_cool> Grecoo, ok, en teoría ahora debería funcionar, pero, porsia, pudoeras reiniciar (aunque normalmente no debería ser necesario)
<Grecoo> a ver
<Grecoo> jmanuel_cool,
<Grecoo> hizo falta reiniciar
<Grecoo> pero
<Grecoo> FUNCIONA!
<Grecoo> mil gracias
<selena2012> hola
<lucho> hola gente
<lucho> tengo un problema
<lucho> hace unas semanas fomatee mi pc e instale el ubuntu 12.04
<lucho> pero cuando inicia no me aparecen las barras de tareas
<lucho> ni de estado
<lucho> sin embargo puedo visualizar el escritorio
<lucho> alguien tiene idea de que puedo hacer?
<portu> buenas noches a todos!!!
<portu> alguien q me pueda ayudar por fa con una duda???
<zodiac_es> hola a tod@s!
<MrTulias> buenas. Tengo un hp 6735s (amd sempron si40). Con el comando lshw me dice de la cpu que serial y slot unknow. ¿como se las apaña si no sabe donde tiene conctada la cpu?
<MrTulias> *conectada
<mimecar> el ordenador no te fuciona?
<mimecar> funciona
<MrTulias> si, pero con algunos fallos
<mimecar> relacionados con ese mensaje?
<MrTulias> no puedo subir y bajar brillo, la batería no carga... No se si será por eso
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<MrTulias> la 10.04 Usé también la 12.04
<MrTulias> con la 12.04 lo del brillo funciona, pero me salen mensajes de error de kernel
<MrTulias> y me va más lento
<mimecar> una 12.04 actualizada o el live cd?
<MrTulias> Instalada con multisystem versión alternate. A veces se queda como "pillao" un rato (sobre todo con videos)
<mimecar> qué es multisystem?
<MrTulias> con lo que hago las instalaciones, varias isos en un usb
<mimecar> no lo has hecho con el programa que recomienda ubuntu en su web?
<MrTulias> no conseguía que arrancaran y en el foro de ubuntu me lo recomendaron. Tiene hasta para probar las isos en máquina virtual (yo todavía no lo he conseguido)
<mimecar> sin con el programa de ubuntu no se inician las isos, algo tiene tu ordenador
<MrTulias> el de creador de discos de arranque?
<mimecar> el que tienen en su web para pasar las isos
<MrTulias> miraré a ver
<MrTulias> Buenas. Echando un vistazo al visor de sucesos (no me entero ni de la mitad), uno de los warnings que me sale es este: gdm-binary[950]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': No existe el fichero o el directorio. ¿debo crear yo el fichero o directorio?
<asier> buenos dias tardes o noches, alguien me puedee decir que si desistalo raiz, los datos como las cosas de kde no se me borran y se me quedan en /home, por que quiero quitar kubuntu y poner Linux Mint
<asier> no hay nadie o es que no sabeis?
<asier> to es que estais escribiendo?
<RDOlivaw> que querés talar una raíz? no es un channel de botánica
<asier> desistalar jo****
<RDOlivaw> lo siento, no comprendo
<asier> esque esqribo un poco mal
<asier> digo escribo, ves?
<asier> a ver, te lo traduzco lo que he dicho antes?
<RDOlivaw> ajá, entonces, pensádolo dos minutos y escribiéndolo con -h, decías... ?
<MrTulias> yo no lo sé, algo he leído que en /home se guardan las configuraciones, supongo que escritorio se instalará el de linux mint
<asier> MrTulias, pero la configuracion de los elementos graficos tambien?
<MrTulias> como, digo, no lo sé, pero supongo que instalando el escritorio (si se puede), tendrás esas configuraciones
<MrTulias> yo soy de poca ayuda
<asier> pero digo, si me cambio a mint y luego vuelvo a kubuntu, el ~/.kde se me guardara todo, no?
<xangua> asier: tienes tu partición Home aparte¿
<asier> si
<xangua> pues entonces deja de preocuparte ;)
<asier> tengo / y /home
<asier> tah vale
<asier> adios, kubuntu, ADIOS
<RDOlivaw> de todas formas...
<RDOlivaw> !mint
<kubot> Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<asier> ya e he ido a ese channel en el live cd de Linux Mint... jajajajaja
<asier> y estaba en ingles
<asier> no me entendian
<asier> era un co****o
<asier> si queresis ver mi escritorio os hago una snapthop?
<xangua> !lengua | asier
<kubot> asier: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<asier> ademas que me esforzado en poner estrellas
<asier> cual era el comando para hacer una transferenzia de datos?
<asier> ah y perdon por la palabrota
<asier> se me fue
<chilicuil> asier: si tienes particionado tu disco duro, y las particiones de / y /home son diferentes, no abra problema, las configuraciones se conservan, si acabas de usar kubuntu, y utilizas linux mind, debes tener en cuenta que si usas kde en linux mint, se sobre escribiran las configuraciones, si utilizas gnome en linux mind, no habra problema, cuando reinstales kubuntu tendras el mismo entorno.., si no entiendes lo de / y /home en diferentes parti
<asier> no, uso kubuntu, me VOY a cambiar a Linux Mint, solo Linux Mint y Kubuntu quitarlo
<chilicuil> asier: como decia, si usas linux mind con su interfaz en gnome, no tendras problemas, si mientras usas linux mind, decides instalar kde, entonces tomara los cambios que tenias en kubuntu
<asier> ah vale, voy a utilizar mint con cinnamon
<asier> muchas gracias a todos
<asier> ya e resulto mi duda
<asier> gracias por todo
<asier> me voy a hacer la cena, que tengais bueno dia, noche o tarde, en donde esteis!(para mi noche, que estoy en españa)
<asier> adios
<chilicuil> de nada, diviertete o/
<asier> vale,
<asier> que despediadas mas largas...
<asier> bueno hasta pronto
<MrTulias> ¿debo crear el archivo custom.conf que me provoca warnings en syslog (no lo encuentra, no está)?
<RDOlivaw> MrTulias: si te molesta, hazle un touch y ya
<MrTulias> ¿que es eo?
<MrTulias> eso
<MrTulias> perdona, pero no entiendo. ¿que es un touch? (golpes no quiero darle todavía)
<RDOlivaw> touch /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<MrTulias> ah, gracias. ¿eso para todos los warnings que aparezcan parecidos?
<RDOlivaw> no
<RDOlivaw> touch lo que hace es crear un archivo vacío
<RDOlivaw> o actualizar la fecha del fichero si es que ya existe
<hokasito> ¡Hola, una preguntilla! ¿Habéis tenido problemas con los repositorios de Ubuntu? No puedo instalar paquetes ni actualizar los repositorios.
<hokasito> Me he pasado mientras al servidor principal y así funciona.
<hokasito> Pero quería saber si conocíais algo de esto
<cousteau> MrTulias, aquí va mi /etc/gdm/custom.conf  (de ubuntu 10.10)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1170447/
<RDOlivaw> hokasito: entonces quizá sea un error temporal del servidor, cuál es el mensaje exacto de error?
<cousteau> hokasito, a veces los servidores locales dejan de funcionar
<cousteau> (en ese caso, la solución es hacer lo que has hecho:  pasarte al central)
<hokasito> Ahora mismo no tengo el error delante, sorry. Pero sí, deduzco que es algo temporal, sólo quería
<hokasito> tener información por si pasó algo
<MrTulias> cousteau: gracias, funcionará en mi 10.04? (cambiando el nombre, supongo)
 * cousteau comprueba que no hubiera ninguna contraseña en lo que acaba de pegar...  ¬_¬
<cousteau> supongo que sí
<RDOlivaw> cousteau: sólo que ahora sambemos que te llamas javier?
<cousteau> ONOEZ!!
<RDOlivaw> :)
<cousteau> ahora sabéis el nombre del Doctor!
<MrTulias> ya lo siento, gracias por el dato
<Harpagornis> Sigo con el mismo problema que la semana pasada, intentando modificar el fstab para que me deje permisos sobre la unidad montada
<Harpagornis> es verdad , Buenas
<Harpagornis> Intento que en php me deje leer la unidad, y para eso tengo que cambiarle los permisos, pero al ser NTFS no puedo cambiarlos
<mimecar> mete apache en el grupo del usuario
<Harpagornis> mimecar, eso ya lo probara
<Harpagornis> meti www-data en el mismo grupo que el usuario
<mimecar> si montas la unidad para que accedan los del grupo funcionará
<Harpagornis> pero no doy montado bien la unidad
<auska> Buenas, a ver si pueden ayudarme, hace 2 dias me compre un cd, pero me lo deje en mi casa (estoy de viaje) por lo que mis padres me lo copiaron y me lo han enviado por correo. El problema esta en que no lo ripearon, simplemente copiaron los archivos. Por lo que tengo los archivos en .cda, hay algun modo de convertirlo a mp3 o similar? Porque todos los programas que encuentro para ripearlos solo leen el cd, no des de archivo.
 * cousteau busca qué es un cda
<cousteau> http://www.file-extensions.org/cda-file-extension
<cousteau> The .CDA files are representations of CD audio tracks and do not contain the actual pulse code modulation (PCM) information. You cannot play the file if you copy a .cda file from the CD-ROM to your hard disk.
<cousteau> traducción:  te han mandado una especie de accesos directos a cada una de las canciones
<cousteau> A CD Audio Track or .cda file is a small (44 bytes) file generated by Microsoft Windows for each track on an audio CD (it is a virtual file that can be read by Windows software, but is not actually present on the CD audio media). The file contains indexing information that programs can use to play or rip the disc. The file is given a name in the format Track##.cda.
<cousteau> en resumen, que lo ripeen bien y te lo vuelvan a mandar
<cousteau> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.cda
<copia> hola amigos
<copia> una consultica... hace poco hize una burrada al querer desinstalar postgresql
<copia> borre las carpetas donde se instalan
<copia> y ahora me muestra un error cada que actualizo ubuntu
<copia> hola?
<RDOlivaw> qué error?
<cousteau> qué error?
<copia> http://pastebin.com/LTbfKraP
<copia> borre la carpeta /usr/share/postgresql-common
<copia> porque tenia problemas al instalarse
<copia> luego lo quice instalar de nuevo y entonces tengo esos problemas.
<copia> que puedo hacer para que no me salga mas ese error?
<MrTulias> copia: yo no controlo mucho del tema, pero parecen problemas de dependias, posiblemente al borrar la carpeta que comentas
<MrTulias> dependencias
<MrTulias> apt-get --help
<MrTulias> apt-get -check
<MrTulias> quizás con sudo
<copia> umm... probare
<g4zz> hola amigos buenas noches....saben como puedo recuperar la contraseña de mi ordenador???
<g4zz> la olvide...
<chilicuil> g4zz: inicia en modo seguro, y vuelve a configurarla: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<g4zz> grax chilicuil
<chilicuil> suerte
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-28
<GabriellleGN> hola
<GabriellleGN> alguien que me pueda ayudar con problemas de red+
<GabriellleGN> ?
<GabriellleGN> por favor
<GabriellleGN> por favor, es urgente :!
<GabriellleGN> holaaa
<GabriellleGN> alguien conectado¨??
<GabriellleGN> alors?
<GabrielGn20> hola
<GabrielGn20> necesito ayuda con ubuntu 12.04 y la red
<GabrielGn20> por favor !!
<itxshell> tienes que ser mas especifico con tu pregunta GabrielGn20
<GabrielGn20> mmh
<GabrielGn20> Mira, estuve configurando los programas de backtrack 5
<GabrielGn20> y llegué a DECnet
<GabrielGn20> no supe configurarlo, en fin, el problema es que ahora reinicié el notebook
<GabrielGn20> y me apareció el booting without network configurations
<GabrielGn20> me quedé sin internet, no puedo conectarme por wlan0
<GabrielGn20> y me recomendaron reinstalar el network=manager
<GabrielGn20> pero, sin internet no puedo hacer mucho
<GabrielGn20> quedé ahí, agradecería mucho la ayuda, por favor.
<M4tiaS> Hola
<Costeelation> hola
<kurama10> hola
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo se llama la aplicacion que controla las redes por default en ubuntu12?
<ivedci89-desktop> para ejecutarla desde la terminal
<xangua> network-manager ¿
<xangua> nm-applet ¿¿ aunque ahora es un indicador
<ivedci89-desktop> se supone que es eso, pero al poner eso en terminal nada pasa.
<ivedci89-desktop> okoko
<Guest39692> alguien me puede ayudar? tengo un problema con ubuntu 1204
<sambio> hola
<sambio> alguien en el canal?
<cyrex> si hola
<kurama10> si
<kurama10> Guest39692: que problema tienes
<kurama10> sambio: si
<sambio> kurama10, problema resuelto
<kurama10> jejeje ok
<ivedci89-desktop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171209/   eh dejado asentado un problema en vias de solucion... solo paso esto para dejar documentacion en ubuntu-es
<maxi_> Hola a todos, tengo una duda con ubuntu 12.04.1 y mi duda es la siguiente no me aparece el menu de inicio ¿ Alguien sabe como solucionarlo ?
<portu> buenos dias a todos!!!! tengo una webcam viejita y e instalado ubuntu 12.04 pero no se ve la webcam... solo una pantalla negra... a alguien le ha pasado??? sabe como resolverlo??? muchas gracias
 * manel2020 se asombra de la cantidad de dudas
<mimecar> manel2020: esperate a la semana de la 12.10
<manel2020> no comprendo?
<manel2020> se va hacer un funeral ??
<mimecar> cuando salga la 12.10 habrá muchas dudas
<manel2020> .....uf como pinte como hasta ahora dudo que haya dudas de donde esta la salida...
<manel2020> pero no deseo polemizar
<mimecar> la 12.04 está bastante bien
<carnau> ¿Qué dudas?¿Hay muchos cambios?
<mimecar> no demasiados
<mimecar> el alternate seguramente no estará
<carnau> bueno, pero integrarán el soporte LVM en la normal supongo
<RDOlivaw> carnau: te refieres a la posibilidad de usar lvm desde el instalador?
<zodiac_es> hola a tod@s!
<chilicuil> hola zodiac_es o/
<D-arker> Que lenguaje es mejor segun su criterios VISUAL BASIC, C# C++ O C.
<RDOlivaw> C y C++
<RDOlivaw> aunque..
<RDOlivaw> !ot | D-arker
<kubot> D-arker: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<chilicuil> esta corriendo la semana del desarrollador en #ubuntu-classroom y #ubuntu-classroom-es, estan todos invitados
<MrTulias> buenas
<chilicuil> hola MrTulias
<MrTulias> sigo mirando sin entender el visor de sucesos. Ya no me da el error del archivo custom.conf, pero gdm por lo visto me sigue dando guerra
<MrTulias> gdm-binary[941]: WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found
<MrTulias> gdm-simple-greeter[1450]: Gtk-WARNING: /build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.20.1/gtk/gtkwidget.c:5636: widget not within a GtkWindow
<RDOlivaw> MrTulias: qué problema tienes concretamente?
<MrTulias> la batería no carga, no puedo modificar el brillo con el teclado
<RDOlivaw> y qué relación tiene con gdm.. ?
<manel2020> MRTulias.... no carga.... ¿que tiene que ver?... En todo caso ... sera que no te muestra la informacion del proceso de carga... (si no carga , es un problema del hardware)
<MrTulias> uso ubuntu 10.04 en un hp 6735s. No sé, estoy mirando el visor de sucesos y como no entiendo mas que lo de warning y critical...
<manel2020> Lo del brillo ?? teclas FN
<MrTulias> manel2020: aparece cun ventana como si moviera pero no hace nada
<MrTulias> una
<manel2020> ?? aparece una ventana .... (cuando??) como si moviera (el ke?), pero no hace nada (que crees que deberia hacer/ocurrir)?
<MrTulias> fn+f7 y fn+f8 (bajar y subir brillo), cuando pulso aparece la ventana que comento
<MrTulias> el brillo no se menea
<manel2020> ah
<manel2020> eso es que esta asignado a esa funcion
<manel2020> vamos como si configuras que la tecla a funcione como enter... (comprendes')
<manel2020> ?
<manel2020> que grafica tiene ese portatil??
<MrTulias> mas o menos, seguí la pista a los archivos brighness, pero me perdí en el teclado
<MrTulias> ati
<MrTulias> lo mismo con privativos que sin ellos
<manel2020> ... voy mas a que realmente funcione el brillo (descartes)
<manel2020> puedes cambiar el brillo o hacer otros ajustes del estilo desde la ventana del controlador??
<RDOlivaw> MrTulias: puedes bajar/subir el brillo por línea de comandos?
<manel2020> otra movida es ver o reasignar la tecla a esa funcion
<MrTulias> funciona, lo muevo con "miniaplicación de brillo" incrustada en el panel
<manel2020> ok
<RDOlivaw> entonces tienes un problema de distribución de teclado
<RDOlivaw> vamos, que no funcionan las teclas multimedia
<RDOlivaw> nada que ver con gdm
<manel2020> o tienes activas las deathkeys
<manel2020> ....
<manel2020> verifica el teclado
<MrTulias> ni idea, creo que leí por algún lado algo de utf-8 o algo parecido
<MrTulias> no sé lo que son las deathkeys
<MrTulias> el volumen si que funciona fn+f11, f12
<RDOlivaw> busca en la configuración del teclado si aparece tu modelo
<MrTulias> el modelo de ordenador lo que es, no. Como es un portátil... ¿me servirá el de "notebook"? El mío no es expandido, no sé si los que vienen lo son.
<MrTulias> será cuestión de ir probando
<idroj07> Hola buenas. El otro dia tenia que dejar el pc funcionando al irme de casa y use el comando "sudo shutdown 120*"   *: Los minutos en los que se apagará .   Pero cuando llegue el pc seguia encendido todo, solo que no respondia y la pantalla estaba en negro. Ahora necesito hacer lo mismo, alguien me da una solución?
<idroj07> un cierre forzado o algo asi que se pueda programar?
<RDOlivaw> idroj07: shutdown -h (de halt) y el time
<RDOlivaw> sino, 'sleep "minutos" && poweroff
<idroj07> voy a probar "shutdown -h [minutos]"  haber que tal
<idroj07> gracias, DW
<MrTulias> No funciona con ninguna de los teclados de hp (seguiré con la miniaplicación). Otra historia del visor de sucesos... me sale una ventana con una señal de dirección prohibida y me dice que /var/log/btmp no es un archivo regular o de texto ¿es normal?
<RDOlivaw> sí
<MrTulias> ok
<juanc> B_uenas tardes
<chilicuil> hola juanc o/
<mbd> hola ay alguien
<mbd> alguien me echa un cable
<g4zz> hola chilicuil . te acuerdas lo q te comente anoche...de q me olvide de la contraseña de ubuntu?
<g4zz> pues lo probe varias veces.. y no me funciono...
<mbd> alguien me echa una mano con crome
<mbd> hay alguien conectado ak
<mimecar> !alguien mbd
<kubot> mbd: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<mbd> vale no os enfedais
<mbd> bueno tengogoogle chrome
<mbd> y cuando kiero ver videos
<mbd> en youtube o otras webs
<mbd> me dice no se pudo cargar el complemento
<mbd> o error al cargar el complemento
<mbd> y mi pregunta es cual es la solucion
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<mbd> uso xubuntu 10.2.4 creo
<mbd> pero es xubuntu
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<mbd> casi con todas
<mbd> instale las del flash
<mimecar> casi?
<mimecar> tienes que tener todas las actualizaciones puestas
<mbd> pero no instale la de google chrome
<mbd> por k la instale
<mbd> y aprtir de ai
<mbd> google chrome no se volvio abrir
<mbd> y tube k formatear
<mimecar> cuando tengas todas las actualizaciones puestas seguimos
<mbd> instale las demas
<mbd> exepto las sugueridas
<mbd> por k tenian k ver con gimp y otros programas
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> tienes que tener el sistema al día de actualizaciones
<mbd> espero k no se me buelva a fastidiar google chrome
<mbd> por k lo necesito
<mimecar> tienes chromium en los repositorios
<mbd> no
<mimecar> aparte, sin tener el sistema actualizado que te ayude otro
<mbd> utiliso solo google chrome
<mbd> y firefox
<mimecar> chrome es chromium con dos cosas mñas
<mimecar> más
<mbd> tube cromium
<mbd> y le pasaba igual k firefox
<mbd> y estaba todo actualisado
<mbd> te sale la pantalla en blanco
<ramiro_> saben por que mi ubuuntu se friza cuando inicio la sesion
<mimecar> ramiro_: con esos detalles no
<ramiro_> despues de 10 segundos de inicio de ubuntu se friza
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<ramiro_> la ultima
<ramiro_> 12
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<ramiro_> tambibueno no lo actualise
<mimecar> tendrás que hacerlo
<ramiro_> recien lo instale hace 2 semanas la ultima version de ubuntu
<mimecar> si has instalado la 12.04, desde Abril no tienes actualizaciones
<ramiro_> asi lo actualise siempre se me friza
<mimecar> ?
<ramiro_> algun virus de windows debo de tener
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> pasa a una consola antes de iniciar sesión con control+alt+f1
<mimecar> inicia sesión por consola y pon todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-ge upgrade
<ramiro_> pero no puedo entrar a ubuntu
<ramiro_> alos 10 segundos de iniciar se me friza la pc
<ramiro_> cuando uso ubuntu
<mimecar> antes de la pantalla del login gráfico?
<ramiro_> si
<mimecar> inicia con el modo de rescate y pon las actualizaciones
<ramiro_> solo tecleo la mitad
<mimecar> lo seleccionas en el arranque
<ramiro_> y no me deja escribir mi contrasena y se friza
<ramiro_> ojala no se me frize cuando entre en modo rescate
<mbd> hola ay alguien k me eche una mano con google chrome
<mbd> no me deja ver videos
<mbd> ay alguien por a k
<mbd> alguien tiene idea o esta ak
<mbd> eooo
<mbd> hola ay alguien conectado
<xangua> normalmente uno pregunta su duda directamente y con detalles, 'no me deja ver videos' es algo vago mbd ;)
<mbd> esk keria saber si abia alguien
<mbd> seria algo tonto escribir y k nadie te lea
<mbd> pero bueno
<mbd> aya va
<mbd> tengo google chrome cuan voy a ver un video me dice no se pudo cargar correctamente el complemento
<mbd> o error
<mbd> y lo tengo abilitado
<mbd> y e estado leyendo por google pero nada
<mbd> y k me dices
<xangua> qué videos¿ videos flash¿
<mbd> los de youtube
<mbd> y otras webs
<xangua> con chromium y firefox no tengo ningun problema, chrome nunca lo he usado
<mbd> con firefox
<mbd> se keda en blanco
<mbd> la pantalla y chromium igual
<mbd> en chrome solo veo uno videos pero de coña k casualmente se ve
<mbd> pero la mayoria o todos no
<xangua> usas el plugin flash de adobbe mbd ¿
<mbd> si
<mbd> y lo tengo abilitado
<mbd> segun el buscador
<mbd> k me dices
<mbd> xangua estas ahi
<julians> en internet hay varias formas de anclar Flash al navegador, tambien podrias usar Gnash (creo se escribe asi) es un equivalente libre a flash
<mbd> estube mirado varias maneras pero no me fueron gnash no se como moverlo y eso
<mbd> de donde lo descargo
<julians> en el gestor de paquetes
<mbd> a vale bueno hasta mañana si eso gracias
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-29
<Gn20> ok
<Gn20> después?
<kurama10> te marco algun error o algo
<Gn20> increible
<kurama10> ?
<Gn20> me salvaste
<Gn20> MUCHAS GRACIAS !!!!
<kurama10> para existe la linea de comando ... lo que recomiendo es lean coo usar la termnal antes de usar el modo grafico
<kurama10> XD
<Gn20> jaja
<Gn20> me preocupé máas de crackear redes wifi que otras cosas
<Gn20> lo esencial es invisible a la terminal
<Gn20> muchas
<Gn20> gracias
<kurama10> vale
<ivedci89-desktop> AUXILIO!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1173019/
<kurama10> ivedci89-desktop: explica el problema
<kurama10> que ubuntu tienes
<ivedci89-desktop> ubuntu 12
<ivedci89-desktop> recien instalado practicamente
<ivedci89-desktop> todo actualizado
<ivedci89-desktop> ya lo habia instalado antes al fp-ide
<ivedci89-desktop> pero en terminal ingreso para el fp-ide ejecutarlo y no pasa nada
<kurama10> ejecutalo como fp-2.4.4
<ivedci89-desktop> perfect
<ivedci89-desktop> pero... porqué?
<kurama10> por que en versiones pueden cambiarle el nombre
<ivedci89-desktop> faaa
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<ivedci89-desktop> pero como sabes que debia ser asi?
<kurama10> siempre que tengas duda en ejecutar un comando usa el tabulador
<ivedci89-desktop> ahhh
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<ivedci89-desktop> como aca kur = kurama10
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias!!!
<kurama10> yep
<kurama10> de que
<selena2012> saludos de miami
<qwebirc30227> ivedci89-deskto1:
<kriz> Hola!
<ivedci89-deskto1> asi como en pastebin se pega texto... hay para pegar fotos???
<Costeelation> holaa
<Costeelation> alguien me puede facilitar una listica de lectores pdf ? es q quiero uno libre para instalar en un windows xp :S
<Costeelation> no ya lo encontre :) olvidenlo
<coellobranco> saludos
<coellobranco> tengo una duda
<coellobranco> el winetricks no me deja instalar el ie6 pq trabajo en versión de 64 bits, alguna solución? http://pastebin.com/CBccTQWj
<meinhof> hi all
<bp0> buenos dias
<meinhof> buenas bp0
<bp0> alguien me puede echar una mano? :)
<meinhof> dispara a ver
<bp0> mira tengo unos servicios en local
<bp0> que no puedo acceder desde fuera
<bp0> el NAT esta hecho y todo
<bp0> y el resultado del nmap es distinto cuando hago :
<bp0> nmap localhost y nmap 192.168.1.175
<meinhof> desde fuera de la red local
<meinhof> ?
<bp0> no puedo acceder desde fuera de la red local
<meinhof> o desde fuera del pc que tiene los servicios?
<bp0> en local los servicios funcionan correctamente
<bp0> pero desde fuera no sale ni el puerto
<bp0> y como ya te digo NAT esta hecho
<meinhof> y desde otro pc de la red local has probado?
<bp0> si
<bp0> funcionan correctamente desde dentro
<meinhof> y tampoco?
<meinhof> ok
<bp0> pero ya te digo si hago nmap localhost desde esa maquina
<meinhof> has abierto los puertos del router?
<bp0> y nmap 192.168.1.175 (Que es su ip)
<bp0> da resultados distintos
<bp0> si estan abiertos
<bp0> port forwarding ( NAT ) XD
<meinhof> a mi tambien me dan resultados distintos con la ip y con localhost
<meinhof> si no puedes acceder desde fuera de la red local y si desde otro pc dentro de la red local es un problema del router
<Stwo> hola, alguien me podria echar una mano? tengo un problema con la imagen al acabar de instalar mi ubuntu 12.04
<meinhof> que imagen Stwo ?
<Stwo> yo instale ubuntu 12.04 en mi pc, y cuando reinicia despues de la instalacion justo despues de la carga de ubuntu empieza la imagen a parpadear y al rato de estar parpadeando se queda en negro
<meinhof> y no termina de arrancar?
<Stwo> no
<meinhof> yo le echaria un vistazo al log de las X Stwo a ver que hay mal, suena a video, pero no se seguro
<Stwo> yo tambien pensaba, pero es una buena tarjeta grafica es una ati 6670
<meinhof> Stwo, abre una terminal (Ctrl-Alt-F2) logeate y mira el contenido de /var/log/Xorg.0.log o como se llame
<meinhof> pero puede estar cargando un modulo erroneo
<aguitel> como saber donde esta localizada una determinada IP ?
<meinhof> busca en google geoip
<RDOlivaw> aguitel: geiplookup, tiene que estar en los repos
<coellobranco> alguien ha conseguido jugar al league of legends ?... lo estoy intentando con playonlinux y no hay manera
<mansanken> buenas gente como va
<mansanken> ALguien que me pueda brindar ayuda
<RDOlivaw> !alguien | mansanken
<kubot> mansanken: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<meinhof> haz la pregunta y no preguntes si te pueden ayudar, si alguien te puede ayudar te contestará si no no, pero imagina que todos contestamos que a la vezsi podemos xDDDD
<mansanken> bueno
<mansanken> necesito saber como comprobar el iso que descargue de ubuntu con md5
<GridCube> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<GridCube> mmm
<mansanken> grac
 * Buda_ cualquier duda que tengan, escriban /query meinhof "La consulta"
<meinhof> eso eso
<meinhof> que necesito dinero para primeros de mes ¬¬
<itxshell> buen dia
<chilicuil> buenos dias itxshell o/
<itxshell> o/ como le va chilicuil
<chilicuil> muy bien itxshell, esperando que sea un buen dia
<chilicuil> en 5 minutos comienza el segundo dia de la semana del desarrollador, estan invitados a participar en #ubuntu-classroom, #ubuntu-classroom-chat y la interpretacion hispana en #ubuntu-classroom-es, se comenzara hablando de quickly, un framework para desarrollar aplicaciones, despues como arreglar bugs en ubuntu y finalmente sobre juju, una nueva tecnologia para administrar servidores de Ubuntu
<Made_> hola
<Made_> ai alguien por aqui?
<GridCube> no
<Made_> ok ok
<Made_> XD
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<chilicuil> xD
<Made_> no te pases de listo soy nuebo tio XD
<Made_> !problema wifi?
<kubot> Made_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<chilicuil> !wifi
<kubot> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Made_> lol
<Made_> !wifi
<kubot> Made_: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<chilicuil> xD
<Made_> aber un bot no creo que sea suficientemente inteligente ni bien programado para alludarme con mi Crotalus max n+
<Tiffon> Made_ igual te enseña a escribir sin faltas ortográficas
<Tiffon> nas a todos
<Made_> cres que me importa eso?
<Tiffon> debería
<Made_> pues no es que me importe gran cosa la verdad , me importa mas solucionar mi problema que eso
<Tiffon> Pues nada a lucharlo, que todo se consigue
<Made_> sera que no lo e probado veces -.-
<Tiffon> pues a descansar que igual mañana salta la liebre
<Tiffon> ;)
<Made_> ?
<chilicuil> Made_: danos mas datos para que te podamos ayudar, como el modelo exacto de tu tarjeta, $ lspci | grep -i net # o el error exacto que obtienes
<Made_> ok un sec chilicuil
<Tiffon> chilicuil, buena y necesaria pregunta
<Made_> chilicuil mira tengo esta usb wifi "la cual usaba en windows para dar wifi a mi hermano en su portatil Crotalus MAX N+ USB 802.11n 2000mW   el caso es que no consigo instalar el driver de esa usb ni tampoco consigo darle wifi
<manel2020> Made -> haz lo que te ha dicho muy bien por cierto chilicuil
<chilicuil> mmm, Made_, tu hermano usa Ubuntu?, el es el que la usara?, mmm, el nombre completo no nos dice mucho, algunas compañias usan chips de otras, necesitamos la salida de $ lspci | -i grep net
<chilicuil> tambien de tu version de Ubuntu
<Made_> el usa ubuntu , y yo desde mi ordenador de sobremesa tengo que darle wifi a el usando esa usb y yo uso ubuntu la misma version que el
<manel2020> aplicaciones->accesorios->terminal -> lspci | grep -i net #
<manel2020> uname
<Made_> esa usb usa un chipset de ralink o como se llame
<Tiffon> eso sera una ralink
<Tiffon> falta saber exacto
<Made_> un sec y te digo cual
<Made_>  Chipset Ralink RT3070L
<Made_> es ese chipset
<Made_> y el ubuntu es el 12.04
<chilicuil> Made_: perdon, es que no entendi muy bien la pregunta, mmm, tienes una usb, con el chip  Chipset Ralink RT3070L, y tienes Ubuntu, deseas compartir Internet a tu hermano usando esa tarjeta, tu hermano tambien tiene Ubuntu
<Made_> si
<chilicuil> si es asi, como te conectas a internet?, te conectas via ethernet con esa misma tarjeta?
<Made_> es que antes lo tenia asin
<Made_> no no
<Made_> yo utilizo una lan "Nanostation 2"
<chilicuil> eso es una tarjeta de red?, de ahi obtienes internet?
 * chilicuil googlea nanostation 2
<Made_> eso es una antena
<atl> E leido por ahi que hay que desactivar la version 7 de java, sabe alguien si eso tambien debe hacerse en ubuntu>
<atl> 1.7
<mimecar> si usas la versión 7 sería aconsejable
<granjero> hola, instalé ubuntu 10.4.3 en una pc relativamente viejita, El tema es que despues de instalar ubuntu restricted extras no hay flash en firefox ni chromium, si fuerzo una versión vieja se desinstala firefox. Alguna idea?
<mimecar> has instalado el paquete de flash?
<carnau> viene en el restricted extras. Hay que reiniciar el navegador para que funcione.
<mimecar> si aún tenéis Java 7 activado, es aconsejable desactivarlo del navegador web
<granjero> mimecar, luego me voy a fijar
<granjero> gracias
<granjero> además en synaptic force una version vieja de flash
<granjero> y me desinstalo firefox
<mimecar> granjero: usar versiones antiguas de flash es mala idea
<granjero> pero funciono en chromium
<granjero> sin embargo la nueva no anda
<granjero> me tengo que ir mimecar luego te cuento como me fue
<granjero> saludos
<Made_> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Made_> !wifi
<kubot> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Made_> !wifi ap
<kubot> Made_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Made_> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Made_> !help driver ralink
<mimecar> Made_: tienes una duda o estas aburrido¿
<Made_> duda
<Made_> :S
<Made_> e probado 20 formas y ninguna me a servido
<mimecar> entonces pregunta
<mimecar> Made_: privados no
<Made_> si es que ya me iva a ayudar uno que iba de espabilado antes y al final paso de ayudarme
<mimecar> si no preguntas no hay soporte
<Made_> aver
<Made_> como instalo el driver de mi usb wifi "Crotalus max N+ " en ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Made_> el driver lo tengo en el escritorio
<mimecar> de donde has sacado el driver?
<Made_> del disco original
<mimecar> es un driver para linux?
<Made_> que venia con el usb
<Made_> si
<Made_> pero en .tar.bz3
<Made_> bz2
<Made_> *
<mimecar> descomprime el archivo y sigue las instrucciones que tenga
<Made_> no trae
<mimecar> no tienes ningún archivo README / INSTALL ?
<Made_> mira
<Made_> te copio y te pego , y si tu das entendido algo del codigo davinchi sera un milagro XD
<Made_> no se entiende ni pipa
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> tienes un archivo README / INSTALL si o no
<Made_> si
<Made_> pero no ai quien lo entienda
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste Made_
<kubot> Made_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Made_> donde?
<Made_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174529/
<Made_> eso?
<Made_> lo que pasa que sale por la linia 209
<Made_> no se por que
<RDOlivaw> una línea vacía O_o
<Made_> una?
<Made_> mas bien 200
<mimecar> Made_: el archivo readme cuantas líneas tiene?
<Made_> pues
<Made_> unas
<mimecar> en la línea 59 te dice la forma de compilarlo
<RDOlivaw> ahí están las instrucciones, cuál es el problema?
<Made_> mine
<mimecar> seguro que el sistema no te detecta esa tarjeta?
<Made_> soy nuebo en linux
<Made_> si me a costado
<Made_> instalar el irc este
<Made_> imaginate eso
<mimecar> la próxima vez te preocupas de comprar una tarjeta estandar
<Made_> es que en windows era poner el dvd cojer el exe y listo instalado y funcionando
<Made_> pero aqui no veas que lio
<mimecar> en windows si te dieran el código te pasaría lo mismo
<mimecar> lo normal es que metas una distribución de linux y te funcione la tarjeta directamente
<Made_> en windows venia 1.exe aqui bienen 6 o 7 archibos distintos
<mimecar> cuales son los otros archivos?
<Made_> aber
<Made_> ir funciona
<Made_> pero
<Made_> yo la uso en modo Ap
<Made_> o asin lo acia en windows
<mimecar> si te funciona, por qué no lo dices?
<mimecar> modo AP?
<Made_> modo ap es para dar señal wifi osea como si fuera un router
<mimecar> una red adhoc?
<Made_> si
<mimecar> no te deja la tarjeta activar ese modo?
<Made_> haber yo cojo wifi con una nanostation 2 y con la que le tengo que poner el driver la pongo en ap o adhoc y asin mi hermano coje wifi
<keltaaki> hola a todos
<keltaaki> me he descargado ubuntu 12 y mediante unetboot de winXP he creado un liveUSB para poder instalarmelo
<keltaaki> pero no me bootea el usb
<keltaaki> porque?
<mimecar> tu bios arranca desde usb?
<keltaaki> en mi bios tengo configurado para que arranque desde usb
<keltaaki> pero nada
<mimecar> pasa la ISO con el programa que hay en la web de ubuntu
<keltaaki> como?
<mimecar> entras en la web de ubuntu, sección de descargas
<mimecar> y lees las instrucciones para pasar la iso desde windows
<keltaaki> mimecar se trata de instalar wubi?
<mimecar> no
<keltaaki> yo lo que quiero es hacer una particion e instalar alli ubuntu
<keltaaki> no es eso verdad? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<mimecar> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<keltaaki> mimecar en principio he hecho lo mismo con unetbootin
<mimecar> keltaaki: usa esa herramienta
<keltaaki> ok, probaré
<keltaaki> y vuelvo para ver que tal me ha ido
<stwo> hola, alguien me puede echar una mano? he instalado ubuntu 12.04 y cuando acaba la instalacion y reinicia el equipo justo cuando tiene que salir el logo de ubuntu cuando carga empieza a parpadear la pantalla
<Monkey> stwo: que tipo de tarjeta de video teneis?
<stwo> una ati 6670
<mimecar> stwo: en google.es, busca "ubuntu 12.04 6670 parpadeo"
<mimecar> salen resultados con parpadeo en la pantalla de login
<Monkey> mimecar: al juzgar por el "google.es" sois de españa :D
<keltaaki> mimecar, siento decir que no ha funcionado
<keltaaki> y he comproado hasta 3 veces que en la bios pusiese first boot device: USB
<mimecar> algunas bios, dentro de usb tienes que indicar el dispositivo
<Monkey> keltaaki: puedes repetir tu problema?
<keltaaki> Monkey, quiero arrancar un ubuntu que esta en un usb para poder instalarmelo
<keltaaki> pero el boot no arranca el usb
<keltaaki> y en la bios cuando selecciono First boot device, veo que hay 3 opciones donde pone USB
<keltaaki> una es usb-hdd, las otras no me acuerdo
<mimecar> keltaaki: entras en la bios con el usb conectado verdad?
<keltaaki> pero he probado con las tres
<keltaaki> si
<Monkey> keltaaki: lo sabia, creo que para bootear tienes que saber que el usb teneis en buen estado, intentar formatear desde consola
<GridCube> keltaaki, cuando estas en el bios, siempre te recomienda apretar una tecla para ir a boot selection
<GridCube> por lo general es F8
<keltaaki> GridCube, eso tambien lo he probado
<GridCube> de ahi podes elegir de todos los medios vivos
<keltaaki> he seleccionado alli tambien USB y nada
<GridCube> estas seguro de que hiciste bien el usb?
<GridCube> que usaste para hacerlo?
<keltaaki> Monkey, el USB es nuevo, y lo he formateado dos veces y he puesto ubuntu otras dos
<keltaaki> el windows me reconoce el usb como ubuntu
<mimecar> qué formato tiene el usb?
<GridCube> que usaste para hacerlo keltaaki ?
<keltaaki> GridCube, pulse F8 en el boot y me salia otra ventana donde ponia varios medios de booteo
<keltaaki> el disco duro, el floppy, el cd y el usb
<GridCube> keltaaki, que usaste para crear el liveusb?
<keltaaki> mimecar tiene FAT32
<GridCube> unetbootin?
<keltaaki> use el programa ese de linuxpendrive
<keltaaki> pero antes ya lo habia probado con unetbootin
<GridCube> no lo conosco
<mimecar> te debería funcionar
<mimecar> has iniciado otras veces desde el usb con ese ordenador?
<keltaaki> pues no funciona
<keltaaki> creo que no
<mimecar> cuantos años tiene tu ordenador?
<keltaaki> bufff
<keltaaki> es un pentium 4
<keltaaki> osea q tendra bastantes
<Monkey> justo hace unos dias un tipo soluciono a un tio con el mismo problema del booteo del usb
<mimecar> keltaaki: tienes otro equipo cerca?
<Monkey> creo que tiene que ver con las dd o algo asi
<keltaaki> desgraciadamente no
<mimecar> puede ser que no funcione tu USB para arrancar
<keltaaki> ya
<keltaaki> solo funciona cuando inicia windows?
<Monkey> mimecar: no es otra cosa
<mimecar> desde la bios
<Monkey> keltaaki: hay cierto problema con las placas asrock a la hora de bootear si fuera gigabyte sin problema en mi opinion
<keltaaki> pero porque no iba a funcionar si en la bios me da a elegir arranque desde USB?¿
<mimecar> keltaaki: si con dos programas diferentes pasas la iso y no funciona
<mimecar> prueba ese usb en otro equipo
<Monkey> keltaaki: es tu pendrive eso es seguro pero nada que ver con que no funcione fisicamente
<keltaaki> mi pendrive es un kingston de 4GB que es nuevo
<Monkey> keltaaki: intenta formatear desde la consola
<mimecar> Monkey: desde que consola?
<keltaaki> fijaos este tipo tiene mi mismo problema
<keltaaki> http://www.mediavida.com/foro/3/mi-placa-no-bootea-desde-usb-455192
<Monkey> mimecar: sip desde consola o si lo prefiere en la terminal es mejor que un entorno grafico que te entorpesca
<keltaaki> he hecho exactamente lo que hace el
<mimecar> Monkey: desde windows?
<Monkey> keltaaki: ahora estas en windows?
<keltaaki> si
<Monkey> pues asi no podria ayudarte
<keltaaki> leyendo por ahi veo que se trata de un problema de inconpatibilidad ente el usb y la placa madre
<keltaaki> podria ser?
<mimecar> prueba el usb en otro equipo
<Monkey> keltaaki: o podrias actualizar la bios?, que marca teneis?
<Monkey> keltaaki: yo tenia el mismo problema que tu y actualizar la bios se soluciono, mi placa es una asrock
<keltaaki> Monkey estoy mirando a ver q placa tengo
<Monkey> keltaaki: revisa la version de tu bios actual, si es necesario hazlo
<Monkey> por fin una version nueva de firefox :P
<Monkey> keltaaki: podria ayudarte a buscarlo, si me diceis que tipo de placa teneis
<keltaaki> tengo una ecs ms9147c
<keltaaki> version 1.0
<keltaaki> y la bios es american megratrends 07.00T
<keltaaki> la ultima actualización del 2001
<keltaaki> Monkey, que tengo que actualizar exactamente, la bios o la placa base?
<Monkey> keltaaki: la bios
<keltaaki> es decir, tengo q ir a la web de ECS o a la de megatrend¿
<Monkey> keltaaki: a la web... claro si teneis la version de tu placa madre para despues descargarte solamente la bios
<Monkey> keltaaki: si me dice el nombre de tu placa con gusto te echo una mano
<keltaaki> es una ecs ms9147c version 1.0
<Monkey> bien
<keltaaki> Monkey en la pagina de ECS no esta
<Monkey> quiza no hay nueva version
<keltaaki> entonces que hago?
<Monkey> echale gana pues lo que te dire es seguir leendo esto
<Monkey> http://linuxveredas.blogspot.com/2011/11/formatear-pendrive-desde-terminal.html
<Monkey> si no teneis idea de esto, pues amigo la palmaste pero tiene solucion eso es seguro
<Monkey> pero te costara leerlo por que esto que te di es solo una parte
<Monkey> http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/lista-comandos-gnulinux-i
<Made_> mimecar
<Monkey> hola
<omikron4> holas Monkey
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-30
<Pierrot> Si alguien sabe html, x favor escribame en privado, solo es para una pequeña duda que no logro solucionar con buscar google
<fhernandez> hola
<cami> hola
<cami> q hacennnnnnnnnnnnn
<cami> q aligien responda por favorr
<chilicuil> hola cami
<cami> q haces chilicuili
<cami> ???
<cami> eee?
<cami> e?
<jmanuel_cool> cami, ?????
<cami> que pasoo? jmanuel
<cami> respone !!!
<selena2012> que onda
<cami> re aburridooo
<jmanuel_cool> cami, se supone que este es el canal de sotorpe, para charlas está #ubuntu-es-cafe
<cami> ahhhh
<cami> lo q pasa q recien descarge y no tengo ni idea de lo q estoy haciendo!
<jmanuel_cool> cami, no problem, por lo general la primera vez no es muy cómodo
<cami> mm
<cami> de donde sos jmanuel?
<jmanuel_cool> +58
<cami> eee + 58??
<jmanuel_cool> cami, .ve
<cami> a donde?
<cami> a dondeeee jmanuelll queres q valla
<cami> respondee
<cami> A DONDE???
<cami> paaaa no entiendo nada lo q ponen
<cami> por q no respondess
<jmanuel_cool> cami, Venezuela (+58 es el código telefónico y .ve el dominio de internet)
<cami> ahhhhhhhhhhhh jajjajajaaja ok
<cami> a q clase vas?
<jmanuel_cool> ya no voy a clases, las doy
<cami> ah q clases das?
<cami> ee?
<cami> responde
<cami> bueno sino quieres ok lo entiendo!
<cami> :(
<cami> ;.(
<cami> :(
<cami> :(
<cami> :(
<jmanuel_cool> cami ya no voy a clases, las doy
<cami> siiiiii ya lo seee peroo  q clases dass?
<jmanuel_cool> sobre software libre
<cami> q es eso?
<jmanuel_cool> lo que estás usando
<cami> ahh
<cami> wauu
<cami> aaa te fuisteee yo puedo chat cn vs por q nadie mas me habla !
<cami> nooooo porfaaa no te vallaasss
<cami> volviste chiliculi
<chilicuil> asi es capi =)
<cami> ok jjeee
<cami> ;)
<cami> hola viperhoot
<cami> O.o
<cami> HOLAAA
<cami> holaaa hay alguien?
<cami> hay alguien????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????'
<viperhoot> cami: muchos
<viperhoot> pero a veces no respondemos :P
<viperhoot> que tal ?
<cami> :P
<cami> cuanto años tienen?
<viperhoot> cami: todo depende, aqui hay gente de muchas partes, y de todas edades
<viperhoot> cami: en este lugar en general se reune gente con intereses relacionados a Ubuntu y el software libre
<cami> ah lo q pasa q no entiendo mucho
<viperhoot> que cosa?
<cami> bueno cuantos años tienes tu?
<viperhoot> 23 :)
<cami> ah
<viperhoot> Pero como te digo, aquí hay gente super jóven como súper adulta, en general todos buena onda ;)
<cami> ahh
<cami> yo tengo 12
<cami> años
<viperhoot> bastante jóven
<cami> siii
<viperhoot> como diste con este canal por cierto? usas ubuntu ?
<cami> jejeee
<rengo> Sos un ñiño
<cami> mmmm no
<rengo> Cami cuidate en internet es peligtoso
<cami> ok
<rengo> Peligroso
<rengo> Decearia fueras mi amigo
<viperhoot> cami: por regla general en una sala de charla no conoces a quien está detrás de cada computador, es bueno tener precauciones con gente desconocida ;)
<rengo> Por eso digo
<cami> ok lo q pasa q yo tengo una pagina en la compu q puedo descargar juegos y descarge estoy porso pongo holaa ja
<rengo> Yo deceria fuera mi amigo pero es mehor q no. Cuidate mucho
<cami> por q no???
<cami> rengo quien sos?
<rengo> No quiero pase nada
<rengo> Chau y cuidate
<cami> okk chauu
<viperhoot> cami: curioso que llegues a esta sala de charla de esa manera, en fin, ten cuidado ;)
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<rengo> Lo siento . Amitad no hay limites pero estos peligros ya los hay
<rengo> Exacti viperhoot
<viperhoot> rengo: tu idioma principal es el español ?
<rengo> Si
<viperhoot> no termino de entender cuando escribes
<rengo> Chau
 * xoan buenas
<coello_branco> Boas
<Christian-Staff> buenas, alguien sabe algun software para abrir programas de mac al igual que wine?
<Christian-Staff> no quiero emular el sistema
<jpedro_57> heloo
<noseasasi> muy buenas....
<noseasasi> mucho tiempo sin pasarme...
<leon2012> gg
<leon2012> por favor como activo el panel izquierdo de las herramientas gracias
<noseasasi> panel herramientas de que aplicación?
<noseasasi> no le vayas a apretar a la autodestrucción...   juas juas
<leon2012> cuando se carga el buntu aparece una barra en la parte izquierda no se que hice y se borro
<hbastidas> niños usando ubuntu, ese chaval es inteligente!
<leon2012> por favor como activo el panel izquierdo en ubuntu
<GridCube> leon2012, :) dejame que investigo un poco y te digo
<GridCube> leon2012, intenta ejecutar desde alt-f2: unity -reset
<leon2012> no me funciona
<GridCube> leon2012, ok
<GridCube> veamos
<GridCube> apreta alt-f2 y ejetuca ccsm
<GridCube> fijate que este abilitado el Unity Plugin
<leon2012> esto aparece Error al mostrar la información del estado del archivo «/home/user/ccsm»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<leon2012> donde
<GridCube> en ccsm
<GridCube> que raro
<GridCube> no entiendo porque dice eso
<GridCube> como lo ejecutaste
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> abri una terminal leon2012 y escribi ccsm en minusculas y apreta enter
<leon2012> te explico: cuando lo instalé el ubuntu estaba todo completo pero ahora nopuedo abrir ni siquiera un terminal
<mimecar> leon2012: pasa a una consola de texto y reinstala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> leon2012, hacele caso a mimecar el sabe mas de mainbuntu que yo :)
<leon2012> gracias pero el problema es que no tengo en el menu ni el terminal ni consola detexto
<mimecar> pasa a una consola de texto, control + alt + f1
<leon2012> listo que comando ejecuto para instala el ubuntu desktop
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<leon2012> te agradezco mucho mimecar voy a probar
<leon2012> ya se instaló pregunta: tengo que reiniciar el sistema???
<RDOlivaw> leon2012: quizá no sea necesario, ejecuta 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<mimecar> sin saber lo que te faltaba en el sistema, deberías reiniciar
<leon2012> list ovoy a reiniciar ya regreso
<cami_> hola
<cami_> q hacen?
<mimecar> dar soporte de ubuntu
<cami_> :)
<cami_> :/
<cami_> q onda?
<leon2012> auxilio no pueo activar el panel de herramientas parte izquierda
<mimecar> leon2012: te sigue pasando lo mismo?
<cami_> no!
<leon2012> si ya hice todo el proceso y reinicie pero no aparece la barra
<mimecar> ok, crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<mimecar> sudo adduser elnickquequieras
<cami_> hola mimecar
<mimecar> sudo passwd elnickquequieras
<mimecar> con el segundo comando pones la contraseña
<cami_> holaa leon 2012
<leon2012> ya cree el usuario
<mimecar> cami_: el canal "social" es #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> deja este sólo para soporte
<mimecar> leon2012: con password incluido?
<leon2012> si
<mimecar> cierra sesión y entra con ese usuario
<leon2012> yaregreso
<cami_> cmo cafe?
<mimecar> !ot cami_
<kubot> cami_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> no acabo de ver Firefox 4 verdad?
<cami_> ok :(
<cami_> chau no me conecto nunca mas chau gracias por chat cn migo mimecar :(
<mimecar> cami_: este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<mimecar> usa el otro para hablar
<cami_> cual?
<mimecar> !ot cami_
<kubot> cami_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> lee el texto
<chilicuil> hola, dentro de unos minutos comenzara el ultimo dia, de la semana del desarrollador, hoy se hablara del equipo de traduccion, del QA (testing), de la integracion de las webapps en Ubuntu, entre otras cosas, si les interesa alguno de estos temas, pueden acceder a #ubuntu-classroom y a #ubuntu-classroom-es
<cami_> ok
<cami_> gracias
<cami_> !
<cami_> gracias ya entro muchas gracias chauu
<sharket> hola
<sharket> alguno con discos SCSI ?
<maopesu> Hola a todos
<chilicuil> hola maopesu o/
<maopesu> Hola chilicuil como van?
<maopesu> Ncesito una guia y pudiese ser de alguien que sepa de scripting.....
<GridCube> maopesu, scripting en que?
<sharket> hola
<GridCube> bash? python? php? perl?
<RDOlivaw> maopesu: pasate a #ubuntu-es-cafe si no está relacionado
<maopesu> RDOlivaw, si esta relacionado, de todos modos agradezco que me menciones sobre el otro canal
<sharket> alguien que tenga experiencia con discos SCSI?
<RDOlivaw> !alguien | sharket
<kubot> sharket: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<sharket> RDOlivaw mayormente porque ya la he hecho
<sharket> y nadie conetysta
<RDOlivaw> si nadie contesta nadie sabrá
<RDOlivaw> no seas ansioso
<GridCube> aparte esta habiendo netsplits
<maopesu> La pregunta que tengo es la siguiente:  Tengo un proyecto de instalar Ubuntu en la oficina, pero necesito dejarlo para que los clientes se conecten via terminal server usando el TSC de Ubuntu
<maopesu> necesito hacer que cada vez que ellos enciendad las PC auntomaticamente se conecte al servidor usando el TSC
<maopesu> que sea un proceso automatico, del por que lo necesio asi, por que en la oficina nadie sabe usar Ubuntu
<maopesu> Lo unico que necesito es que se inicie y conecte automaticamente al server Win2008
<chilicuil> mmm, seguro lo puedes lograr con bash + autostart https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<maopesu> Gracias chilicuil eso es lo que necesitaba, voy a mirar y les comento
<GridCube> !bash
<kubot> Bash es un interprete de comandos muy usado en sistemas unix | Ver « man bash » en la consola | Advanced Bash-Scriting Guide http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<MrTulias> buenas
<noseasasi> buenas
<MrTulias> de vez en cuando (no siempre) al arrancar, antes de la pantalla de login (mientras aparece ubuntu con unos puntos) la pantalla hace un fundido a blanco muy raro. Reiniciando (ctrl+alt+supr) suele arrancar normal. ¿que puede ser?
<MrTulias> ubuntu 10.04 en hp6735s
<GridCube> MrTulias, gdm a veces puede andar mal
<GridCube> no carga bien los drivers de video etc
<GridCube> por eso plymouth anda mal
<GridCube> pero si arranca despues entonces no habria mucho de que preocuparse, pero yo consideraria un upgrade
<MrTulias> en visor de sucesos tengo varios warnings relacionados con gdm
<MrTulias> ¿debería solucionarlos (intentarlo)?
<GridCube> MrTulias, si aparte de eso todo anda bien yo no meteria mano
<GridCube> osea con un reboot ya esta?
<GridCube> yo por las dudas haria un backup de mis datos importantes antes de cualquier cosa
<MrTulias> si, luego suele arrancar normal
<MrTulias> no me duran mucho las instalaciones, datos no me da tiempo a tener
<MrTulias> en cuanto pruebo algo crujo el invento, así que no hay gran cosa
<GridCube> MrTulias, entonces te recomendaria intentar una instalacion mas nueva, [l/x]ubuntu 12.04
<MrTulias> el de desktop se me queda "pillao" cuando entro a instalar y se me pone la pantalla a rayas. Lo tuve alternate, pero me iba bastante lento (parecía windows, la luz del procesador sin parar y muy lento a ratos)
<mimecar> MrTulias: alternate lleva lo mismo que "Desktop"
<MrTulias> pero ese si que pude instalarlo, no sé por que
<MrTulias> ¿es lo mismo aptitude que apt-get? lo pregunto por lo del upgrade
<mimecar> hacen lo mismo
<MrTulias> ok, voy a ver
<mimecar> una cosa es instalarlo y otra que te funcione con tu tarjeta gráfica
<alexneb> taraaaaa
<alexneb> jajajaj
<alexneb> aun me acuerdo
<alexneb> mimecar: tas por aqui?
<mimecar> !ask alexneb
<kubot> alexneb: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<alexneb> mimecar: lo dicho, reconozco que en ubntu estoy super comodo, de hecho me encantaria usar la impresora en las dos distros, pero no encuentro manera, aqui estoy completamente actualizado y uso la version 12.04 con gnome3 como gestor de ventanasa
<alexneb> kubot: ^^ ya ya.. gracias man
<mimecar> cuando añades la impresora no  te la detecta ubuntu?
<RDOlivaw> gnome 3 no es un gestor de ventanas, a qué te refieres alexneb ?
<alexneb> RDOlivaw: perdona.. vamos k uso gnome3 no unity...
<leon2012> como ejecuto winbox de windows dentro de ubuntu
<mimecar> leon2012: winbox?
<alexneb> vaaale.. soy un ixgnorante...
<alexneb> :P
<mimecar> si es un programa de windows virtualizando o con wine
<leon2012> ya instale wine pero no se que mas hacer
<mimecar> en una consola, wine programa
<mimecar> en la carpeta del programa de windows
<mimecar> no es seguro que funcione
<leon2012> no me funciona
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> has pasado desde la consola a la carpeta del programa?
<alexneb> mimecar: haber, la enchufo y la reconoce, de hecho hasta me dice cuando esta apagada o encencendida, cuando le digo  que imprima algome dice que esta en proceso, pero de la impresora no sale nada...
<leon2012> no
<mimecar> leon2012: pasa a la carpeta del programa y lanzalo con el comando wine
<leon2012> a que carpeta te refieres
<mimecar> a la carpeta donde tengas el programa de windows
<leon2012> voy a probar
<alexneb> leon2012: me imagino a lo que quieras instalar.. usa ls para saber dond estas y lo que puedes lanzar, cd para cambiar de directorio...
<alexneb> cuando lo tengas si no me equivoco es: wine directorio y seguido nombre del programa ej: wine aui/esta/programa.exe
<alexneb> :P
<alexneb> mimecar: no puedo hacerla rular en mi ubuntu?.. en las especificaciones dice compatible con redhat, fedora, suse...
<MrTulias> ¿hay alguna otra manera de ejecutar los .exe?
<sharket> alguna sugerencia para que ubuntu me reconozca los discos SCSI al arrancar la instalación?
<alexneb> MrTulias: si tienes la carpeta y tienes el wine instalado.. doble click supongo, pero al ejecutarlo en wine a travez de consola te dice si hay un error.. etc .. mas info
<MrTulias> ok
<alexneb> sharket: puedes intentar añadirlos al fstab... para que los monte en el inicio como una unidad del sistema
<alexneb> esto es un vicio...
<RDOlivaw> alexneb: system-config-printer
<alexneb> niko: .. conozco un niko de argentina.. no seras tu.. no?
<alexneb> RDOlivaw: desde consola?.. mirando
<RDOlivaw> por cierto, si te entendí bien, usas gnome-shell?
<leon2012> tengo instalado el wine y el winbox esta en host/instaladores/winbox
<mimecar> leon2012: ve a esa carpeta desde consola
<mimecar> después wine programa
<alexneb> RDOlivaw: me aparece instalada...y si.. uso gnome shell.. mola mas :)
<RDOlivaw> y puedes hacer un impresión de prueba? cups está corriendo?
<sharket> alexneb pero estoy en la instalación
<leon2012> me aparece un error
<leon2012> no displat
<leon2012> no display
<alexneb> RDOlivaw: aparece instalada, y creo que si k esta corriendo.. le digo impresion d rueba y me dice que esta imprimiendo.. pero la impresora ni se inmuta, por lo visto esta usando controlador foo2qpdl
<mimecar> leon2012: que hace ese programa?
<leon2012> me permite administrar un router mikrotik
<leon2012> y es bajo linux
<mimecar> leon2012: seguro???
<leon2012> si señor
<mimecar> un programa bajo linux y usas wine?
<leon2012> no te explico
<leon2012> el winbox se usa bajo windows para adminstrar el router
<mimecar> entonces si con wine no lanza el programa
<mimecar> tendrás que ver en la web de wine si está soportado
<alexneb> RDOlivaw:  es muuu raro, al principio me decia que me faltaba tinta.. tipicos chivatos de luces, los cambie y ok.. pero aun asi no imrime...
<mimecar> en caso contrario mala suerte
<leon2012> ok te agradezco la ayuda
<alexneb> leon2012: concretamente que intentas hacer?
<guampa> leon2012: ese programa anda en wine sin problemas, es un programa chico
<leon2012> quiero cambiarme de windows a ubuntu pero necesito adminstrar el router
<leon2012> de la misma manera
<alexneb> leon2012: y obligatoriamente nesecita el programa?.. no puedes acceder via web.. ya sabes 192.168.2.1.. etc????
<leon2012> lo que pasa es que usando el programa es mas facil administrar
<alexneb> leon2012: sera mas facil via 162.... creeme solo hay que saber un pelin de tcp/ip.. lo demas esta en el menu..
<leon2012> voy a probar a ver que pasa gracias
<alexneb> leon2012: quieres que te heche una meno?
<alexneb> mano.. :P
<RDOlivaw> ni idea alexneb
<maopesu> Hola a todos nuevamente
<leon2012> claro
<alexneb> RDOlivaw:  ya se compay, es  super raro k no valla... si lo pilla y bla bla bla.. haber si en fedora rula mejor
<maopesu> chilicuil,
<chilicuil> hola maopesu
<maopesu> lamentablemente no me ha funionado, tal vez estoy haciendo algo mal
<alexneb> leon2012:  abreme privi y vamos alla...
<mimecar> recordar que el soporte del canal no incluye conexiones remotas ni derivadas
<maopesu> te comento, necesito ejecutar este comando:  tsclient -x ~/.tsclient/remote.rdp y creen un #!/bin/bash tsclient -x ~/.tsclient/remote.rdp, pero ahora no se como hacer para que inicie tan pronto ubuntu inicia
<maopesu> lo que hace es iniciar el TSClient, pero aun asi debo darle conectar... y eso es lo que no quiero
<maopesu> quiero que inicie directo...
<guampa> maopesu: has guardado la direccion remota y datos de login en el remote.rdp? aca funciona
<maopesu> Si guampa
<maopesu> Pero lo que hace es iniciar el tsclient con los datos... yo debo darle "conectar" para que inicie
<maopesu> y eso es lo que no quiero
<maopesu> No se como hacer un script que lo ejecute todo solo
<guampa> desde terminal la terminal te funciona manualmente el comando?
<maopesu> si, desde la terminal si funciona
<guampa> pues que raro, desde un script funciona lo mismo
<maopesu> pues guampa como se haria el script?
<guampa> si me mando a la otra pantalla en un primer momento que le erre con el path del archivo con la config
<guampa> maopesu: una linea que diga #!/bin/bash
<guampa> y otra con el comando tal como te funciona en terminal y con el path absoluto a la config
<maopesu> mira, lo hice asi:  #!bin/bash
<RDOlivaw> eso está mal maopesu
<maopesu> Ok, donde tengo el error RDOlivaw
<RDOlivaw> es #!/bin/bash o #!/bin/env /bin/bash
<RDOlivaw> te falta una '/'
<maopesu> SI, el error es aqui
<maopesu> fue error de typo
<maopesu> pero aun asi como me lo muestras RDOlivaw no funciona
<RDOlivaw> tiene permisos de ejecución?
<RDOlivaw> necesita permisos 500 como mínimo
<maopesu> Si, todo esta asi RDOlivaw  el problema es este... por favor denme un momento
<RDOlivaw> quieres que se ejecute al inicio?
<RDOlivaw> cuando bootea la máquina o cuando carga el entorno gráfico?
<maopesu> Mira RDOlivaw y guampa:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176305/
<maopesu> RDOlivaw, cuando la maquina bootea lo que hace es cargar el tsclient GUI pero no inicia automaticamente
<guampa> el programa es grafico asi que tendria que ser en el inicio de la seson grafica, pero no alcanza con poner el comando? para que el script?
<RDOlivaw> desde dónde llamas a ese script?
<maopesu> yo debo darle "conectar"
<RDOlivaw> inidica el path completo de tsclient
<maopesu> guampa, el scrip es por que he instalado ubuntu 10.04 en unas estaciones de trabajo...
<maopesu> y necesito que inicie conectandose remotamente a Win2008
<maopesu> usando el tsclient
<guampa> por eso
<guampa> en aplicaciones al inicio podes poner los comandos
<RDOlivaw> dónde lo has puesto? en el bashrc?
<guampa> de la misma manera
<RDOlivaw> usas gnome?
<maopesu> Si RDOlivaw
<RDOlivaw> en el bashrc?
<RDOlivaw> no es una buena idea
<maopesu> disculpen mi ignorancia... todo esto lo estoy haciendo basandome en lo que encuentro de google
<guampa> maopesu: sistema -> preferencias -> aplicaciones al inicio
<RDOlivaw> haz lo que dice guampa
<guampa> añadir
<maopesu> ya lo hice
<RDOlivaw> y no funciona?
<guampa> en comando, tsclient -x /home/tu_usuario/.tsclient/remote.rdp
<maopesu> y lo que hace es al iniciar ubuntu me abre el GUI del tsclient
<guampa> no uses ~
<maopesu> ok, voy a ver si sirve
<maopesu> RDOlivaw, y guampa  ejecute el comando en la terminal y funciona bien... ahora lo que hare es anadir ese comando al auto start up
<maopesu> o que me recomiendan?
<RDOlivaw> agrégalo al autostart con un sleep delante
<maopesu> y cual es el "sleep"?
<guampa> si lo queres agregar con un sleep, podes poner esto en la parte del comando: bash -c "sleep <segundos> ; tsclient ....."
<guampa> con las comillas incluidas
<guampa> eso le pone un retardo antes de iniciar
<guampa> algunos programas pueden arrancar mejor cuando se inicia sesion hay mucho arranque de cosas
<maopesu> ok, pero deseo que arranque de inmediato
<guampa> ponele un delay bajo
<guampa> o ponele un delay a otros programas en el arranque
<maopesu> acabo de crear el bin/bash pero ahora.... lo guardo en el escritorio...
<maopesu> voy a sistema/preferencias/auto iniciar
<maopesu> Estoy reiniciando la maquina
<maopesu> vamos a ver si funciona
<maopesu> No, no inicio :(
<guampa> maopesu: que pusiste finalmente en el comando de auto inicio?
<maopesu> fue al comando.... y coloque el bin/bash que cree..
<maopesu> en "Browser" lo busque y lo anadi
<guampa> el script que creaste, funciona cuando lo corres manualmente?
<maopesu> si
<maopesu> en termina
<maopesu> terminal
<guampa> ./script
<maopesu> ??
<guampa> como corres el script?
<maopesu> voy a terminal y ejecuto:  tsclient -x /home/mauro/.tsclient/remote.rdp
<RDOlivaw> el script maopesu !!!!
<guampa> dijiste que has creado un script
<guampa> ese que comienza con #!/bin/bash
<maopesu> Sorry si no les entiendo.... como dije... jamas he hecho esto y solo me baso en lo que encuentro en google
<guampa> maopesu: donde guardaste el script?
<guampa> el archivo donde tipeaste lo de bash
<maopesu> guampa, pense que esto:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176328/   es un script
<maopesu> lo guarde en el escritorio
<guampa> ok, abri una terminal y corre el script desde la terminal
<maopesu> no se si lo estoy haciendo bien...o algo me falta.. o debo volverlo ejecutable
<guampa> ~/Escritorio/nombredelscript
<maopesu> ok, espera
<guampa> tipeas eso en la terminal y si anda es que el script anda
<maopesu> Si, funciono
<maopesu> miren:   ~/Desktop/conexion
<maopesu> mauro@ubuntu:~$ Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<RDOlivaw> ok, y qué línea has agregado en el autostart exactamente?
<maopesu> Ya les digo...
<RDOlivaw> tienes que poner la llamada al script
<maopesu> esta:  home/mauro/Desktop/conexion
<guampa> por eso decia que mas facil poner el comando directamente
<maopesu> a "conexion" le hice esto:  sudo chmod 777 ~/Desktop/conexion
<maopesu> voy a colocar el comando directamente
<RDOlivaw> maopesu: la '/' del principio..
<maopesu> osea el "tsclient -x /home/mauro/.tsclient/remote.rdp"
<mimecar> maopesu: para que le das esos permisos?
<RDOlivaw> déjale al menos 755
<maopesu> mimecar, pues la verdad piendo que con eso se ejecuta correctamente... (nuevamente repito... no soy mu bueno en esto)...
<RDOlivaw> maopesu: le has dado permisos a cualquiera para que lo escriba, borre, etc
<mimecar> el archivo es de tu usuario
<maopesu> Antes de hacer una prueba mas, en el auto iniciar, debo colocar esto:  tsclient -x /home/mauro/.tsclient/remote.rdp???
<mimecar> hacer que cualquiera te lo pueda lanzar es mala idea
<RDOlivaw> maopesu: no así, indica la ruta completa de tsclient
<maopesu> RDOlivaw, no lo sabia... pero lo tendre en cuenta para cuando lo deje en produccion, por ahora es solo en una maquina virtual
<maopesu> RDOlivaw, cuando me dices que indique la ruta completa..... como seria?
<MrTulias> /home/mauro/Desktop/conexion
<RDOlivaw> maopesu: ejecuta en una terminal 'which tsclient'
<maopesu> ok
<RDOlivaw> y ahí sabrás la ruta de tsclient
<maopesu> Mira:  mauro@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ which tsclient
<maopesu> /usr/bin/tsclient
<maopesu> osea que debo colocar el /usr/bin/tsclient -x /home/mauro/.tsclient/remote.rdp?
<RDOlivaw> exacto
<maopesu> Ohhh ok, listo... intentare de nuevo
<maopesu> Bueno, por lo menos ahora funciono..... :)
<maopesu> solo que ahora se ve la barra de arriba y abajo de Ubuntu... jejejejjee
<maopesu> debe ser la resolucion...
<maopesu> RDOlivaw, una ultima pregunta... con el Remina Desktop client de Ubuntu 12.04 tambien se puede hacer?
<rubenlinux> wenas
<RDOlivaw> maopesu: no sé qué tan buena sea la interfaz para llamarlo desde la línea de comandos
<RDOlivaw> remmina --help
<RDOlivaw> parece que tiene sus opciones
<fringe> Hola tengo problemas con el sonido en ubuntu, de golpe se va y tengo que reiniciar para que vuelva a funcionar
<mimecar> ¿versión de ubuntu?
<fringe> mimecar>>> 12.04
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones?
<fringe> mimecar>>> si
<mimecar> con poner el nick es suficiente, no hace falta el >>>
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa lo mismo
<fringe> mimecar no hay otra manera de comprobarlo?
<mimecar> seguramente, pero esa es la más rápida
<fringe> bueno voy a probar
<granjero> buenas, sigo sin suerte tratando de hacer andar flash en una instalación de ubuntu 10.4.3
<mimecar> no te anda, el mio ya va en bicicleta
<granjero> como nadas mimecar ?
<granjero> la version actual, 11.algo no anda
<granjero> me dice missing plugin
<mimecar> qué error te da con el flash de los repositorios?
<granjero> no da error dice missing plugin
<granjero> si fuerzo la version 10 anda pero me desinstala firefox
<mimecar> descargate la librería de flash de adobe
<mimecar> y copia el archivo .so
<granjero> igual anda muy mal la version 10
<mimecar> es mejor tener la última versión de todo
<granjero> voy a probar eso
<granjero> mimecar-away, ya copie los archivos decargado desde adobe y sigue sin andar
<granjero> hace como un amague de que va a arrancar pero no pasa nada
<MrTulias> yo para ver vídeos y demás instalé ubuntu-restricted-extras. Usa paquetes no oficiales no soportados.
<granjero> mimecar, ya copie los archivos descargados desde adobe y sigue sin andar
<granjero> me pone triste
<granjero> voy a copiar el adobeflashplugin de otra maquina a ver que pasa...
<ivedci89> auxilio!!! tengo entendido que, por cable ethrnet se puede llegar a 10MB/s ... pero por transferecia ssh solo llego a 4 o a 5MB why tengo que pasar muchisimos archivos... me dice, 14 horas!!! que tardara
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-31
<pf> hola
<pf> alguien me puede ayudar
<pf> hola
<pf> alguien me podria ayudar por fa
<pf> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Grecoo> hola
<pf> el navegador firefox le cuesta carga pdf online
<pf> el navegador firefox le cuesta carga pdf online alguien sabe por que o como solucionarlo??
<pf> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<pf> el navegador firefox le cuesta carga pdf online alguien sabe por que o como solucionarlo??
<pf> el navegador firefox le cuesta carga pdf online alguien sabe por que o como solucionarlo??
<Grecoo> como que le cuesta?
<Grecoo> pf,
<Grecoo> lo carga o no lo carga?
<pf> la carga pero se demora mas que de costumbre
<pf> y ademas no se desplaza el documento hasta que este cargado completo o carga a medias
<pf> clamtk habla de un virus con relacion a pdf
<Grecoo> la veo dificil esa
<Grecoo> ni idea la verdasd
<Grecoo> udo chromium
<Grecoo> uso
<Fate-chan_> hasta mañana
<cami> holaa
<cami> q hacen---????
<cami> q alguien responda che
<rengo> hola cami
<rengo> perdonas de ayer
<rengo> cami:
<buenaventura> cami: este no es un canal para hacer sociales, este es un canal de soporte, si querés charlar andá a #ubuntu-es-cafe (o a #debian-es =))
<ivedci89> Luego de leer mucho material... me gustaria una opinion final:
<ivedci89> En un equipo de escritorio, Qué sistema de archivos usar para mi /home??? suelo tener y manejar todo tipo de archivos de diferentes tamaños y si bien me interesa, no es estrictamnete necesario que sea Rápido.
<ivedci89> muchos de mis backups serán puestos en esa pc de escritorio
<buenaventura> ext4 es excelente y vas a encontrar bastante documentación, no necesitas darle mucha vuelta al asunto
<ivedci89> buenaventura:  tomo tu consejo, no obstante me parece que ext4 me da problemas a la hora de utilizar tooda la capacidad del disco
<buenaventura> qué tipo de problemas?
<ivedci89> como que cuando tengo muuuchos archivos y directorios comienza a ocupar demasiado espacio de mas es como si la "tabla de archivos" fuera muy pesada o algo asi
<ivedci89> en esta PC tengo mi home en XFS y no me dado ese tipo de problemas
<buenaventura> no me ha pasado eso; si has tenido mejores experiencias con otros filesystems, úsalos
<buenaventura> eso sí, documéntate bien sobre las herramientas de recuperación/reparación de errores del filesystem que elijas
<buenaventura> si lo que quieres es tener respaldos
<buenaventura> debes asegurarte lo más posible =)
<ivedci89> http://fotos.subefotos.com/76cec6a00a1e9393c4e8aafc6e177afdo.png
<ivedci89> mira eso!!!
<ivedci89> es una particion ext4
<ivedci89> y esa particion en realidad es de más de 200GB
<buenaventura> y cuál es el estado de los inodos?
<buenaventura> df -i?
<ivedci89> yo que se?
<ivedci89> que son los inodos
<ivedci89> ok veré
<buenaventura> df -hi
<buenaventura> debo reiniciar, hasta luego
<ivedci89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177070
<buenaventura> estoy
<ivedci89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177070
<buenaventura> ok, no tienes problemas con eso
<buenaventura> eso suele pasar cuando tienes demasiados archivos pequeños, pero parece no ser tu caso
<buenaventura> y df -h qué devuelve? porque me resulta raro eso de que digas que tienes más espacio libre del que figura
<ivedci89> estas buenaventura
<ivedci89> ok
<buenaventura> me estoy yendo a dormir ivedci89
<buenaventura> hasta mañana
<buenaventura> c-you
<ivedci89> 1177073
<ivedci89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177073
<RDOlivaw> nunca lo aclaró, pero creo que eso era un live cd...
<G0di> kurama10! :D
<zodiac_es> hola a tod@s!
<D4rkSh33l> una pregunta puedo instalar kde ,xfce , cineammon y gnome shell en ubuntu 12.04? o al instalarlos me generarian problemas
<D4rkSh33l> es que quiero probar todos los entornos y decidirme por 1
<coellobranco> saludos
<jpedro_57> helllo
<lunatiCC0> hola, tengo instalado xubuntu 12.04 con un tarjeta Intel 82G33/G31 Integrated Graphics Controller, al rato de estar trabajando se cierra la sesion, es un problema de video, alguna idea?
<UpgradeR> hola...como puede ser que despues de hacer en terminal sudo apt-get upgrade sin error, si le doy a gestor de actualizaciones me salen actualizaciones por hacer?
<UpgradeR> pq sudo apt-get upgrade me deja 6 paquetes sin actualizar?
<UpgradeR> los linux headers, el icedtea...
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<Guest6156> hola a todos
<Guest6156> acabo de instalarme Ubuntu 12
<Guest6156> y el ordenador me va realmente lento!
<Guest6156> y no se a que puede ser debido
<monitron_> acabo de instalarme ubuntu 12 y el pc me anda muy lento
<monitron_> a que puede ser debido?
<noseasasi> Si acabas de instalar comprueba en un terminal con $top si te corre un programa llamado xapian o algo asi
<noseasasi> Es un indexador (creo), que reciente instalas se pone a trabajar y en ordenadores relativamente pequeos ralentiza bastante hasta que acaba
<monitron_> noseasasi, y como lo compruebo esto?
<noseasasi> Como te dije en un terminal escribe "top" y observa ...
<monitron_> no veo ningun comando que se llame xapian
<debsan> monitron_, cuánta memoria está usando ? y porcentaje de cpu ?
<monitron_> debsan, como puedo saber eso?
<debsan> el top te lo muestra
<debsan> o con la aplicación monitor de sistema
<monitron_> 438200K de memoria usa
<monitron_> y un maximo de 37% de COU
<monitron_> CPU perdon
<debsan> y cuanta memoria tenes ? qué programa está usando la mayor cantidad de memoria ?
<pichi> Hola, quisiera saber si pueden ayudarme con ubuntu 12.04: no puedo entrar en modo gráfico, selecciono el usuario, anoto la contraseña y vuelve a la pantalla de inicio (Como cuando la clave es incorrecta...) pero la clave es la correcta porque si puedo entrar en, por ej. tty1 seguí estos pasos prero no pasa nada: http://www.clopezsandez.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-no-arranca-el-sistema.html
<monitron_> la memoria total es de 507552k
<monitron_> y el programa q consume mas memoria es firefox, con un 21%
<debsan> monitron_, tenés practicamente toda la memoria ocupada. EStoy en lo cierto ?
<monitron_> pues pone que el total de memoria son 507552k y yo estoy usando 498260k
<noseasasi> Parece que esta tirando de swap , uhmm
<monitron_> y porque?
<coellobranco> saludos
<coellobranco> una pregunta
<coellobranco> en un equipo portátil con 8 gb de ram, de cuanto hago la swap para ubuntu 12.04 64 bits
<pichi> Hola, no puedo iniciar el sistema gráfico en ubuntu 12.04. Alguien puede ayudarme?
<guampa> coellobranco: aunque depende un poco del uso que le des, asi a ojo creo que entre 2 y 4 gigas esta bien
<guampa> pichi: intenta crear un nuevo usuario desde consola e iniciar sesion como ese nuevo usuario para ver si funciona
<pichi> Gracias.. La sesión de invitado tampoco empieza..
<guampa> pichi: fijate si en /var/log/messages o /var/log/Xorg.0.log aparece algun error con hora cercana al momento que falla el login grafico
<guampa> podes intentar entrar, forzando el error, y ver si aparece algun mensaje que de una pista
<GridCube> que es lo que le pasa?
<guampa> tiene problemas para iniciar sesion grafica
<pichi> guampa: tampoco con usuario nuevo
<GridCube> pichi, que clase de problema?
<pichi> http://www.clopezsandez.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-no-arranca-el-sistema.html esto se parece al problema, pero no funciona
<pichi> aparece la pantalla de login, pongo la clave, se pone todo negro (con algunas escrituras que no alcanzo a leer) y vuelve a pedir usuario y clave
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> pichi, anda a una tty, entra con tu usuario normal y elimina los archivos .Xauthority y el .ICEauthority e intenta logear de nuevo
<coellobranco> ok guampa, gracias, la crearé de 4 gb entonces
<coellobranco> otra pregunta, si dejo que cree automaticamente las particiones en la instalacion de ubuntu de cuanto la hará?
<GridCube> depende de cuanto espacio haya, etc
<pichi> nada, valdrá la pena reiniciar primero?
<guampa> coellobranco: no estoy seguro, pero creo que ocupa el mayor espacio contiguo disponible
<GridCube> pichi, realmente no
<GridCube> pichi, hace un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge lightdm && sudo apt-get install lightdm
<coellobranco> guampa, pero en el caso de que yo le preste, por ejemplo un hd de 500 gb.. y le diga que haga todo automatico,... algún criterio tendrá que seguir
<guampa> coellobranco: seguramente si, tal vez el diseño mas simple, todo en una particion?
<guampa> voy a averiguar a ver si encuentro info
<coellobranco> ya... pero creará una partición swap
<coellobranco> lo que me interesa es saber de cuanto la crea, si tiene en cuenta la ram como se hacía hace años (swap el doble de la ram) u otra cosa
<GridCube> coellobranco, es mas eficiente si lo ahces manualmente
<coellobranco> ok
<GridCube> el automatico solo crea una particion para / y una swap
<GridCube> manualmente podes crear particiones para /home y /boot y todo lo que quieras
<GridCube> yo por lo general creo una particion grande para /home y luego uso mas pequeñas para /
<pichi> existirá otra opción? no tengo esa maquina conectada
<coellobranco> ok, ya... pero me gsutaría saber cuando automaticamente crea la swap de cuanto espacio la crea y pq
<pichi> que pasa si solo lo borro?
<GridCube> pichi, no vas a podes poner tu contraseña para entrar al sistema
<GridCube> porque no van a arrancar las X y no va a haber manejador de sesion y gazillon de otros problemas
<pichi> ok, me desconecto un rato
<guampa> coellobranco: y porque no le das manual?
<coellobranco> guampa no es por no hacerlo manual, lo voy a hacer así
<coellobranco> es por preguntar cuando no lo haces manual, qué criterio sigue ubuntu para poner la swap de 1 gb, 2 gb o 20 gb... me interesa
<itxshell> buen dia
<pichi1> estoy de vuelta, ... no paso nada, reinstale lightdm
<GridCube> pichi1, y no pudiste logearte?
<pichi1> no, sigue con lo mismo
<GridCube> que raro, que fue lo ultimo que hiciste con esa maquina?
<GridCube> probaste reiniciar y elegir una version anterior de linux desde grub?
<GridCube> osea probar un kernel viejo?
<pichi1> lo ultimo fue una actualizacion
<GridCube> okay, proba lo que te digo
<GridCube> intenta arrancar con un kernel anterior
<pichi1> y para colmo seguí varios tutoriales... y alguna vez: autoclean
<Davicho> Hola a todos... algun usuario de xubuntu 12.04 tiene problemas con el wifi ¿?¿?
<wicope> Davicho, hola y eso? cuéntame más :P
<Davicho> wicope, me conecto al wifi y a los 10 min se cae.. me vuelve a pedir contraseña, la ingreso y vuelve a pedirla, como si estuviera mal. La unica manera de que me ande bien es q sea el unico conectado a la red
<Davicho> ah.. y los demas igual se quedan sin internet
<pichi> muchas gracias por tu ayuda... abrazo.
<wicope> Davicho, sin palabras .. da más datos: modelo del router, driver wifi que usas lsmod, alguien descarga P2P en la red, cuantos sois en la red, cuando dices "se cae" te refieres a la conexión con el router.. pues es problema del router o tuyo..
<Davicho> wicope, mmm placa de red que uso no tengo idea. El router es un zixel. En la red somos 2 siempre, una maquina con windows y yo. Mmm a mi se me desconecta. La cosa esq x ej. reinicio .. uso windows y me conecta a la red.. pero no me habilita internet @.@
<Davicho> mmm.. uso todo x defecto
<Davicho> no he tocado
<droidsoul> hola
<Davicho> lo q me keda probar es el wicd .. dijeron q puede solucionar el problema..
<wicope> Davicho, generalmente es problema del driver wifi (quizás sea del gestor de red como network-manager o wicd) .. Para lo del driver wifi puedes probar a leer blogs.. suerte amigo
<Davicho> wicope, siii tendria que ver eso..
<wicope> Davicho, tendría que ser el que? el driver el problema, pues prueba a cambiar de driver siempre pudiendo saber deshacer los cambios que haces ... Si el router tiene mucha carga P2P se puede caer, tenlo en cuenta, aunque es raro que pase a veces pasa ...
<Davicho> wicope, mmm puede ser.. pero el problema comenzo cuando instale xubuntu.. antes usaba ubuntu 10.04 y andaba de maravilla
<wicope> Davicho, antes tenias otro kernel (que es donde va el driver) (a parte a veces hay que poner el firmware privativo para que funcione), entonces con el anterior kernel 10.04 el driver iba bien, ahora con el nuevo 12.04 no va bien la wifi porque ha cambiado el kernel y ya no trae la versión que funcionaba ...
<Davicho> wicope, :O no habia pensado eso.. entonces sii.. ni bien llegue a casa ..miro que tarjeta tengo y empiezo a buscar
<Davicho> muchas gracias :D
<wicope> :==)
<coellobranco> saludos
<coellobranco> una pregunta... utilizo 2 monitores con ubuntu 12.04... y al iniciar el juego openarena me lo pone en pequeño y en el medio de los dos monitores... como puedo configurarlo para que sólo se me abra en el monitor principal?
 * xoan buenas
<racazam> buenas
<racazam> obviamente he entrado aqui para pedir ayuda ;)
<racazam> yo suelto mi rollo y si alguien cree que sabe como puede ayudarme, me alegrara lo que queda de dia
<racazam> tengo ubuntu 12.04 x86_64 recien instalado como quien dice. Instalacion limpia. El procesador es un intel i5
<racazam> yo juraria que cuando tenía el otro ubuntu (cuando reinstalo lo hago siempre desde cero) si que reconocia todos los nucleos
<racazam> pero este no
<racazam> he probrado a forzar el apic con el grub, pero solo he conseguido que reiniciara bien (q algo es algo)
<racazam> si miro las caracteristicas del procesador reconoce el modelo y sus nucleos, pero en proc y en top solo me muestra un nucleao
<racazam> nucleo
<racazam> llevo 3 dias gugleando (incluso con mi pesimo inglés y gugguel transleitor)
<racazam> pero la gente que tiene el mismo problema que yo (independientemente del idioma ;P) lo solucionan instalando un kernel de 32 bits, un kernel PAE
<racazam> forzando el apic (y a veces el noapic, algo que me confunde un poco)
<racazam> y estan los que queremos todos nuestros nucleos con un kernel de 64 bits
<racazam> en fin
<racazam> y hasta aqui mi duda. ¿Se os ocurre que más cosas puedo probar?
<racazam> sois mi ultima esperanza, me veo instalando el de 32 y perdiendo 4 Gb de ram
<racazam> gracias
<racazam> de momento me entretengo en irclogs.ubuntu.com, a ver si basureando encuentro algo
<cousteau> racazam, que yo sepa el kernel de 32 tiene PAE
<cousteau> es decir, que puedes tener 4 GB o más de RAM
<cousteau> creo que hasta 64
<racazam> ah
<racazam> me acabas de romper
<racazam> :D
<cousteau> bueno, no lo sé seguro si lo tiene por defecto, pero creo que sí.  Si no, hay un kernel de 32 con PAE
<racazam> he estado leyendo que el PAE es bastante mas lento y tiene un monton de detractores
<racazam> pero a estas alturas me da igual reinstalar con pae y si tira bien, pues p'alante
<mimecar> para tener un kernel pae no hay que reinstalar
<racazam> perdonad mi gran ignorancia, pero si tengo todos los programas de 64, ¿funcionan bien con un kernel de 32?
<racazam> a lo mejor estoy mezclando churras con meninas
<cousteau> bueno, si instalas las ia32-libs en 64 bits puedes hacer lo contrario  (ejecutar 32b en 64b)
<mimecar> racazam: cuanta ram tienes?
<racazam> 8 gb
<racazam> es para el virtual box, q dependo del win 7 aun
<mimecar> con esa RAM quieres ponerle 32 bits?
<racazam> antes el VB me iba de cine pero ahora con solo un nucleo me va a tirones
<racazam> no, a mi me gustaria toda la ram y 64 bits. Y ya puestos la paz en el mundo, pero no quiero abusar pidiendo
<racazam> pero ando tan desesperado que si me decis que con 32 bits no voy a notar la diferencia y le puedo asignar 4 Gb al virtualbox, le meto 32 bits
<mimecar> vas a tener menos rendimiento
<racazam> pero se nota mucho?
<racazam> es decir, a estas alturas ya estoy utilizando soft de abuelo: el chromium y poco mas
<mimecar> lo notaras
<racazam> pero al VB sí que le tengo que asignar recursos
<racazam> vaya
<mimecar> teniendo 64 bits y 8 GB de ram...
<mimecar> cuanta ram le metes a virtualbox?
<racazam> 4
<mimecar> has puesto las guest adition?
<racazam> si
<racazam> bueno, aun no, porque el ubuntu esta instalado de ayer, pero si, normalmente es lo segundo q hago tras instalar el W7
<mimecar> te debería ir relativamente bien
<mimecar> si no las has puesto vas a tener menos rendimiento
<racazam> [tfno.disculpad]
<racazam> buenas de nuevo
<racazam> probare si con las guest aditions va bien. La verdad es que lo he probado con el fedora 17 porque me dio por ahi antes de instalar el ubuntu
<Guest85650> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Guest85650> contesten manga de lokos
<racazam> pero aun asi si me podeis guiar a ver que buscar... porque tampoco es normal que deba reconocer 4 procesadores y solo reconozca uno
<racazam> por muy bien q vaya
<Guest85650> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa recazam
<racazam> y seguiria jurando que con el ubuntu 11 iba bien... no entiendo si pasa solo con una combinacion de hardware especifica o si esto le pasa a todos los q tienen i3 i5 o i7
<Guest85650> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa q halguin respnda
<cousteau> la máquina virtual?
<cousteau> !offtopic Guest85650
<kubot> Guest85650: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<racazam> cousteau, es a mi?
<cousteau> no
<racazam> ok
<Guest85650> jajajjjajajjajajajaja}
<cousteau> en cuanto a los procesadores, a lo mejor es sólo que la máquina virtual los ve como uno solo
<Guest85650> cualquiera hablan
<Guest85650> siiiiiiiii
<racazam> no, de hecho aun no me ha dado tiempo a instalarla . Es con los comando del cat proc/cpuinfo
<racazam> y el top tb me da solo 1 procesador
<Guest85650> jjajajajaj si cmo no
<racazam> entre el comando 'site' de google y la web de irclogs.ubuntu.com se encuentran montañas de info interesante :D
<racazam> aunque nada que me ayude... :')
<Guest85650> andaaaa q asco nadaaa hablan q manga d nerd
<Guest85650> cau!!!
<racazam> lo que me lleva a una pregunta que habeis comentado antes...
<racazam> ¿puedo entonces meterle ahora un kernel de 32 , ai sin vaselina ni nada y todo funcionaria mas o menos normal?
<racazam> no se si me merece la pena aumentar procesadores y bajar rendimiento o dejar solo un procesador con lo q tengo ahora
<racazam> q problema tan primermundista...
<cousteau> que yo sepa no se puede instalar kernel 32 a ubuntu 64
<cousteau> así sin más
<cousteau> (aunque igual me equivoco)
<racazam> bueno, tampoco creo q lo supiera hacer
<racazam> la verdad es q me jode no poder aprovechar el pc al maximo (aunque me sobre con lo que hay)
<cousteau> vamos a ver si me entero de la situación completa
<racazam> a ver
<cousteau> recaputilando:  tienes ubuntu de 64 bits con virtualbox
<racazam> no
<cousteau> (o era fedora, con planes para instalar ubuntu?)
<racazam> o sea, tengo ubuntu 64 en el pc y utilizo el virtual box para virtualizar un w7 q por soft q tengo instalado me pide muchos recursos
<racazam> lo del fedora es q con el estres me pase, pero l averdad, tenia el mismo problema y no me convencia el sistema de ventanas
<cousteau> con "con VBox" quería decir "dotado de VBox", no "en VBox"
<racazam> ah, entonces si :)
<cousteau> Bien.  A mí en vbox (no sé qué versión, pero es el OSE) me aparece sólo un procesador
<cousteau> pero mi CPU es de un solo núcleo pero con hyperthreading, así que es como si tuviera 2 núcleos
<cousteau> deberían aparecer 2 CPUs en VBox
<racazam> eso no te lo puedo confirmar porque no estoy delante del pc fisicamente. Pero recuerdo que con el ubuntu 11 podia asignarle dos nucleos al W7. Y ahora por termional mi pc me dice q solo tengo 1 nucleo
<cousteau> ¿a lo mejor esto ayuda?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290942  (igual ya lo has leído antes)
<cousteau> por terminal, te refieres a desde ubuntu?
<cousteau> o desde el windows virtual?
<racazam> a ubuntu
<racazam> no tengo el pc fisico delante pero tengo una terminal con la q voy probando lo q encuentro al respecto
<racazam> el link q me has pasado no es exactamente el problema q tengo yo
<cousteau> es decir, no tienes multi-cpu ni siquiera _nativo_, no sólo virtual
<racazam> es mas parecido a esto : http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=283338
<racazam> exacto
<cousteau> es raro
<racazam> si yo le hago un grep con ACPI al dmesg me parece entender que si que me lo detecta bien
<racazam> me da una rabia cada vez que alguien lo soluciona con el acpi=force... me llevan los demonios! ;D
<cousteau> grep ^processor /proc/cpuinfo
<racazam> processor       : 0
<cousteau> pues sí...  sólo uno
<racazam> T_T
<racazam> http://pastebin.com/A51p8hpG
<ivedci89-liveusb> holaaa
<ivedci89-liveusb> tendra algo que ver esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178616/ con que mi usuario no inicia sesion en el ubuntu12
<ivedci89-liveusb> siendo que en la sesion de invitado si inicia
<mimecar> has usado sudo con un programa gráfico?
<ivedci89-liveusb> si para abrir el archivo
<ivedci89-liveusb> por?
<mimecar> porque eso puede dejarte mal los permisos y que no inicies sesión
<ivedci89-liveusb> uh
<ivedci89-liveusb> y cómo lo arreglo?
<ivedci89-liveusb> porque lo instale recien al sistema y ya no iniciaba
<ivedci89-liveusb> use btrfs para /home
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> en el primer inicio el sistema ya no te iniciaba la sesión?
<ivedci89-liveusb> exacto
<mimecar> qué error te da?
<ivedci89-liveusb> no me error! solo se pega la vuelta a pedirte la contraseña otra vez... siendo que en invitado por ser /tmp su directorio si inicia
<mimecar> por qué has elegido ese sistema de ficheros en la instalación?
<ivedci89-liveusb> digamos que por experimentar, habia leido varias cosas y suponia de calidad media el sistema de archivos
<mimecar> la instalación de ubuntu te permite usarlo?
<ivedci89-liveusb> sisi
<mimecar> puedes iniciar sesión desde la consola?
<ivedci89-liveusb> ah es otro tema ese... mi monitor no me permite la consola verla. pues parece que la consola esta en todo el poder de mi placa de video pero mi pequeño monitor no lo entiende y me muestra todo blanco
<mimecar> no he entendido nada de esa frase
<ivedci89-liveusb> que no puedo ver la consola
<mimecar> como invitado te deja poner las actualizaciones?
<ivedci89-liveusb> ubuntu entrega mas resolucion de la que mi pantalla puede reproducir
<ivedci89-liveusb> no lose
<ivedci89-liveusb> ni lo intente
<mimecar> hazlo
<ivedci89-liveusb> ok
<ivedci89-liveusb> exit
<Exio4> en la cuenta de invitado "su tucuenta"
<Exio4> hm
<Tis]-[> nas
<Davicho> Hola! al hacer lspci, lo que dice "network controller" es ahi donde me indica mi tarjeta inalambrica no ?
<Davicho> esta bien que el archivo " /etc/network/interfaces" solo contenga lo siguiente ¿?¿? http://pastebin.com/WuKdXKaE
<mimecar> Davicho: si dices el problema que tienes será más sencillo
<Davicho> mimecar, mi tarjeta inalambrica tiene problemas en xubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<Davicho> se me desconecta y deja sin internet a todos XD creo q con vos ya me habia escrito
<Davicho> mimecar, el update ahora me tira error.. pero cuando recien lo instale lo pude actualizar perfectamente
<mimecar> qué error
<Davicho> W: Imposible obtener ; E: Algunos archivos de índice fallaron al descargar. Se han ignorado, o se han utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar
<mimecar> cambia el mirror que usas en origenes de software
<Davicho> ahora lo hago
<Davicho> @.@ no puedo abrir el gestor de actualizacion ni el de paquetes synaptic
<mimecar> qué has modificado en el sistema?
<Davicho> nada.. lo mas "loco" que hice fue instalar el gimp 2.8 .. pero fuera de eso.. nada...
<Davicho> lo basico .. codecs.. algun q otro reproductor.. navegador.. instalacion de programas nomas
<Davicho> configuraciones.. administracion.. no toke nada de nada
<mimecar> pon la salida de => sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> lo "básico" que dices puede ser con repositorios externos
<mimecar> pon toda la salida en pastebin
<Davicho> bueno
<Davicho> http://pastebin.com/AdNwUd5u
<kurama10> Davicho: dale un apt-get clean y luego un apt-get update
<Davicho> ahora
<Davicho> kurama10, devuelve lo mismo
<Davicho> W: Imposible obtener ; E: Algunos archivos de índice fallaron al descargar. Se han ignorado, o se han utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar
<mimecar> Davicho: tienes esa salida al poner apt-get update?
<Davicho> sii
<mimecar> ese "binary amd" de donde sale?
<Davicho> copio la salida completa en pastebin ?
<mimecar> ....
<Davicho> mimecar, desconosco ...driver propietario de la placa d video?
<mimecar> TODO lo que salga
<Davicho> http://pastebin.com/y4t66iXh
<mimecar> ese post no funciona
<Davicho> a ver
<Davicho> http://pastebin.com/y4t66iXh ahora sii
<mimecar> tienes unos cuantos repositorios externos
<mimecar> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Davicho> bueno
<mimecar> pon el texto en pastebin
<Davicho> http://pastebin.com/wL7j11M8
<mimecar> cambia el ar.archive.ubuntu por us.archive.ubuntu
<mimecar> después, sudo apt-get update
<Davicho> ahora
<Davicho> todos los ar por us ¿?
<mimecar> todos
<Davicho> 33 actualizaciones :D
<Davicho> ahi si funciona
<Davicho> reniega con la ppa del jdownloader nomas XD
<mimecar> inicia el centro de software y desactiva todos los repositorios de ppa
<Davicho> ahora
<mimecar> después sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Davicho> el "dist-upgrade" en que lo diferencia ? solo instala los paquetes seguros ??
<mimecar> actualiza paquetes como el kernel
<Davicho> hecho ^^ ahi se actualizo el sistema normalmente
<Davicho> es recomendable actualizar el xfce ¿?¿?¿?
<mimecar> actualizar a...?
<Davicho> al 4.10
<Davicho> el xfce trae el 4.8 .. .
<mimecar> es mejor poner las actualizaciones de los repositorios oficiales
<Davicho> a esperar entonces XD
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-01
<M4GISTR4L> alguno de ustedes me podría ayudar a instalar sqlite
<antonio_> Ortiz
<D4rkSh33l> Ola Queria preguntar si cinneamon es estable como para instalarlo en ubuntu 12.04 ? , es que algunas personas me han dicho que se cuelga mucho este entorno
<ivedci89-desktop> hola en mi notebook tenia xfs para /home  recien se me colgo todo y al reiniciar.... PUF! no tengo sistema!. al menos no tengo acceso a mi usuario.
<ivedci89-desktop> he iniciado con un live usb a ver que tal y no tengo acceso a la particion de /home
<ivedci89-desktop> hola en mi notebook tenia xfs para /home  recien se me colgo todo y al reiniciar.... PUF! no tengo sistema!. al menos no tengo acceso a mi usuario.
<ivedci89-desktop> he iniciado con un live usb a ver que tal y no tengo acceso a la particion de /home
<ivedci89-desktop> actualizo la distro del liveusb asi instalo todos los suplementos de gpated con gpart e intentaré extraerle los datos a la particion... por favor necesito su asistencia.
<usuario> Buenas, ¿hay algún support o alguien que pueda serme de ayuda?
<dylan66> !ask usuario
<kubot> usuario: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<usuario> Me gustaría oder saber la contraseña de usuario root, para así poder descargar una aplicación de java a través del terminal.
<usuario> *poder*
<usuario> Necesito saber la contraseña de usuario root para así  poder acceder al terminal de mi ordenador y activar e instalar un programa de Java
<usuario> ¿Hola?
<aguitel> usa sudo
<usuario> ¿Ya está?
<usuario> ¿Solo eso?
<aguitel> con sudo accedes a permiso de superusuario momentaneamente
<dylan66> la contraseña root la definiste tu al instalar
<usuario> sudo es un programa o la palabra que debo escribir en el terminal
<usuario> dylan ¿eso que has dicho que quiere decir?
<dylan66> que deberias conocer la contraseña
<usuario> Soy usuario de guadalinex
<usuario> no tengo accesos de administrador (al menos que yo sepa)
<usuario> estoy escribiendo desde un "ultraportátil"
<usuario> En serio, al
<usuario> En serio, ¿alguien sabe como puedo acceder como administrador?
<manel2020> hola
<ivedci89-desktop> acabo de instalar re-ubuntu y no responde el mouse ni las wireless siendo que antes si lo hacian
<ivedci89-desktop> yo habia actualizado el live usb que usé
<usuario> Buenas tardes soy novato en ubuntu estoy migranso por primera vez sera q alguien me pueda ayudar pues no logro hacer por q e intentado leyendo con el tema de nautilus y el adobe flas player ver videos en you tube con ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> un programa no tiene relación con el otro
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer?
<usuario> ley un tutorial q descargando ,trag habia q llebarlo despues de descomprimir a los pluyis en una carpeta mosilla pero no me dejaba en nautilus me desia q no tenia permisos pra acopiar ahy
<usuario> ver videos en you tube
<xangua> usuario: en español¿
<usuario> si
<aguitel> habla ugandes
<xangua> ...
<mimecar> usuario: pon la página que estas siguiendo
<usuario> ok
<usuario> ok
<xangua> lo único que entendí de lo que dijiste fue 'ver videos en youtube', quieres instalar el plugin de adobe usuario ¿
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<xangua> listo
<usuario> si
<mimecar> xangua: en la 10.04?
<usuario> pasa q esta maquina solo tiene 512 de ram
<usuario> tarda un poco
<xangua> (10:53:49) ubottu: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.238ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 116 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<usuario> un amigo me enseño un poquito lo de la terminal y como habia que acer
<usuario> segui una pagina que me direcciono no bien abri firefox por primera vez que me desia que hacer despues de instalar por primera vez ubuntu 10.04 ice copiar los comandos y pense que los iba a tomar bien pero alparecer hice algo mal
<mimecar> xangua: con un "si" sería suficiente :P
<mimecar> usuario: pon en la consola lo que te ha puesto xangua
<usuario> despues de poner esas lineas hay que reiniciar?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> has puesto todas las actualizaciones después de instalar ubuntu 10.04?
<usuario> si
<mimecar> cuando hayas instalado flash, cierra firefox si lo tenías abierto y lo abres de nuevo
<usuario> ok
<usuario> es mas en un parrafo decia como hacer para que los botones de cerrar maximizar y minimisar se los pueda cambiar a la derecha pero no me los tomo
<mimecar> no se lo que estas siguiendo
<usuario> aver si lo encuentro
<usuario> espera un poco por favor
<usuario> estube siguiendo esta pagina
<usuario> http://alejandrocq.wordpress.com/2010/05/03/que-hacer-despues-instalacion-ubuntu-10-01/
<usuario> para cambiar la posicion de los botones puse esto pero no me tomo el cambio
<usuario>     gconftool-2 –type string –set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout “menu:maximize,minimize,close”
<mimecar> usuario: en la guía te decía como se instalaba flash
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da con gconf2?
<usuario> mira puse lo de xangua y salio todo ok sim embargo ahun no puedo ver videos
<usuario> que es gconf2?
<mimecar> el comando que estas usando en el comando
<usuario> ok
<usuario> a ese comando en teoria es para cambiar los botones de izquierda a derecha pero no me toma el cambio
<usuario> señores no puedo ver videos no me toma los cambios porque?
<xangua> reinicia el navegador
<usuario> xangua ya lo ise o es que tambien debo cerrar esta sala
<usuario> ok por las dudas cierro todo y vuelvo en un segundo
<mimecar> sólo el navegador
<mimecar> firefox 15 está en ubuntu 10.04?
<usuario> xangua no hay caso
<usuario> sigo sin poder ver videos desde you tube
<mimecar> usuario: te has fijado que xangua no está?
<mimecar> te sale el plugin en los complementos de firefox?
<usuario> no resien hace un minuto me contesto y le desia que iba a cerrar todo aver si me tomaba los cambios
<usuario> no ahora no al principio si
<mimecar> se fue hace 10 minutos
<usuario> me pregunto si habia reiniciado firefox
<usuario> mimecar a q se devera que ahun no pueda ver videos sera por que tengo poca memoria ram?
<mimecar> te sale el plugin dentro de firefox?
<aldebian0> Hola, buenas tardes
<usuario> como saverlo si te referix a lo que pedia instalar la primera vez que entre a you tube no me sale mas
<mimecar> firefox, complementos, plugins
<usuario> a ok ahora me fijo
<usuario> entre a herramientas complementos plugis y segui la ruta para saver si los plugis estan actualisados y el de adobe me sale actualisado
<usuario> como hacer para que veas con una foto o algo asi mi pantayya
<usuario> pantalla perdon
<mimecar> tecla impr. pant.
<mimecar> si te sale ahí el plugin lo tienes bien instalado
<usuario> y como asi entonces que no puedo ver videoa ahun?
<mimecar> usuario: intenta no escribir "ahun"
<mimecar> o usa el diccionario que suelen llevar los clientes de irc
<usuario> ok
<chilicuil> hola buenos dias o/
<usuario> saves como pasarte una captura de pantalla encontre como sacar una copia de mi pantalla
<mimecar> !imagenbin usuario
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'imagenbin'.
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<usuario> ok
<usuario> http://imagebin.org/226765
<mimecar> usuario: cuando entras en youtube, ¿qué error te da?
<usuario> ninguno solo que no sale nada donde tendria q salir los videos esa parte esta en blanco
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<usuario> a la verdad q no lo se
<usuario> como saver en q trabaja mi pc si en 32 bis o 64
<usuario> me dirias como hacerle
<usuario> en linux no se
<mimecar> ¿no sabes la tarjeta gráfica de tu pc?
<usuario> no
<usuario> lo recuerdo
<usuario> aver averiguos y te aviso
<mimecar> lspci | grep -i vga
<usuario> VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i1
<mimecar> una tarjeta floja
<mimecar> ¿tiene muchos años ese equipo?
<usuario> si
<usuario> por eso te preguntaba si la memoria ram tiene algo que ver en esto
<mimecar> la ram no, pero la tarjeta gráfica si
<usuario> solo tiene 512 de ram
<usuario> a entiendo y esta maquina tenia xp
<mimecar> http://www.youtube.com/html5?hl=es
<mimecar> activa el modo "html5" y busca algún vídeo
<usuario> ok
<usuario> me sale que estoy activado y no sale ningun video
<usuario> sera que no puedo ver ningun video con ubuntu en esta pc?
<usuario> a tendre que instalar una vercion mas libiana de linux?
<manel2020> hola usuario
<usuario> hola
<mimecar> has seleccionado un vídeo que esté en html5?
<manel2020> conoces
<usuario> si trate de selecionar algo pero no me sale
<usuario> es la primera vez que escucho de html5
<mimecar> cual has seleccionado que está en html5?
<manel2020> conoces minino?
<usuario> a no ninguno en especifico busque uno yo
<usuario> aver
<usuario> supongo que hay que buscar cualquier video en el buscador de you tube?
<usuario> direccionado de la pagina que me pasaste
<mimecar> no todos los vídeos están convertidos a html5
<usuario> http://imagebin.org/226769
<usuario> entiendo acabo de buscar otro y me lo abrio en pantalla completa pero no puedo reproducirlo
<mimecar> es un vídeo en flash o en html5?
<usuario> en html5
<monster_Mexico> alguno con esperiencia en zeroshell
<usuario> disculpame conoces de otra plataforma de linus que sea mas libiana y que pueda correr con esta pc
<usuario> linux perdon señores
<mimecar> usuario: si el problema es de tu tarjeta gráfica...
<mimecar> flash lo tienes instalado
<usuario> la verdad no pense que iba a tener esta complicacion para ver videos
<usuario> si lo se
<usuario> por eso la pregunta que no habra otra plataforma que permita que la targeta pueda correr mejor
<usuario> o no depende de la plataforma que uno tenga mas alla  si es mas o menos libiana
<mimecar> no depende
<usuario> entonces habra que pensar en cambiar la targeta grafica verdad?
<mimecar> algo más moderno no estaría mal
<mimecar> y ampliar la ram
<usuario> jjjjjjjjjjj si la verdad pasa que por ahora es lo que hay amigo
<usuario> desime como saver hasta cuanta memoria ram soporta esta pc y que otra targeta poderle instalar
<usuario> se que no es lugar adecuado pero veo que utd savenn mucho mas que yo
<mimecar> busca información de placa base
<usuario> saves o conoces de algun comando para saver que placa tengo?
<mimecar> prueba con lspci
<usuario> ok
<mimecar> y pon un diccionario en tu cliente de irc pronto
<usuario> cual de estas tres seria 0:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8361 [KLE133] Host Bridge
<usuario> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8361 [KLE133] AGP Bridge
<usuario> 00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40
<taitustito1> Hola
<taitustito1> tengo un inconveniente. Cuando estoy usando winff que es un conversor de video se me apaga la pc. Tengo ubunto.. Ya probe de reinstalarlo. Que más puedo hacer.
<taitustito1> ?
<mimecar> taitustito1: limpiar los ventiladores
<taitustito1> vos decis que puede ser por calentamiento entonces. Ya los voy a limpiar
<monster_Mexico> Tenga en cuenta que ZeroShell, por defecto, no permite que el servidor DHCP para obtener automáticamente la asignación de dirección IP que pertenece a la subred 192.168.0.0/24. Por lo tanto, debe configurar manualmente la PC en el que se ejecuta el navegador web para tener una dirección IP (por ejemplo, 192.168.0.1) con la que se puede llegar al host 192.168.0.75.
<monster_Mexico> alguien entiende esto
<mimecar> monster_Mexico: es un problema de ubuntu?
<monster_Mexico> mimecar, ya me vas a regañar, solo pregunte si lo entendian, pues en ubuntu no se como hacer load balancing
<mimecar> regañar para ti es preguntar si tiene relación con ubuntu?
<monster_Mexico> si, y no, no encontre como hacer balance de cargas en ubuntu server, a si que busque una distro dedicada
<mimecar> pregunta en offtopic
<peri_> buenas, ¿alguien me puede hechar un cable con el 12.4 ?
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<peri_> Es que he actualizado desde el 10.4 y me funcina fatal algunas cosas y va muy lento
<mimecar> has puesto todas las actualizaciones de la 12.04?
<peri_> Lo actualicé desde el gestor de actualizaciones
<peri_> Y he hecho muchas actualizaciones posteriores a ver si se arreglaba algo, pero poca cosa se ha arreglado
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el equipo y prueba
<peri_> Desde el C.deS de ubuntu ni me instala ni desisntala nada, me sale un cartel que dice debconf en (mi usuario)
<mimecar> abre una consola y pon
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> pon todo el texto en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<peri_> OK
<usuario> buenas tardes alguien me podria guiar para poder lograr que se escuche bien el sonido en ubuntu 10.04
<peri_> He aqui lo que sale,http://pastebin.com/WahStf8j
<usuario> se escucha remal la musica que copie desde un pen drive
<usuario> ya comprobe las conecciones y e leido que a mucha gente le pasa lo mismo y hay que cambiar cosas pero la verdad no me animo a hacerlo pues temo hacer mal las cosas
<usuario> a alguien ya le psao y sabria guiarme
<mimecar> peri_: tienes repositorios PPA y de getdeb
<peri_> ¿y eso ¿que significa? no tengo ni idea
<mimecar> has instalado programas de repositorios externos a ubuntu
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si te aumenta la velocidad
<peri_> voy a ver
<usuario> ayuda  señores acabo de entrar a preferencias de sonido pero no logro hacer que suene bien el audio
<mimecar> usuario: has pensado en usar ubuntu 12.04?
<usuario> desime mimecar con 512 de ram podre hacer correr esa distribucion?
<mimecar> con xubuntu / lubuntu es posible
<usuario> ok boy a tener que reinstalar entonces el sitema
<Monkey> lubuntu es mejor que xubuntu
<usuario> solo queria saver como hacerle para que suene bien
<Monkey> asi te ahorras memoria
<usuario> lubuntu podra correr con 512 de ram?
<mimecar> usuario: descarga el live cd
<Monkey> evidentemente
<mimecar> usar una distro moderna te evitará muchos problemas
<usuario> cuando instale esta 10.04 me preguntaba si queria actualisar a 12.04
<mimecar> descarga el live cd de xubuntu / lubuntu y lo miras
<usuario> ok gracias señores
<Monkey> no es buena idea actualizar tu sistema a una version nueva
<usuario> una ultima pregunta hay ayuda on line para lubuntu o xubuntu
<Monkey> no es seguro ademas puede haber errores
<peri_> He estado intentando acceder suspendiendo mi sesión e intentando iniciar sesión como invitado y me abre una pantalla sin ni un acceso a nada
<mimecar> usuario: define "ayuda online"
<mimecar> peri_: no tenías un usuario que estaba funcionando?
<usuario> si hay algo similar a esta irc para lubuntu y xubuntu?
<peri_> si el mio es el unico usuario
<mimecar> usuario: puedes usar este canal
<Monkey> usuario: prueba con esto lubuntu-es y xubuntu-es
<mimecar> peri_: crea un usuario nuevo
<usuario> a bueno
<usuario> boy a instalar entonces una distribucion mas libiana a ber como me ba
<peri_> ¿donde creo un usuario nuevo?
<Monkey> usuario: probar el lubuntu o/ (suerte)
<usuario> q garron empesar tdo de nuebo
<mimecar> peri_: hace un par de minutos tu usuario normal entraba en la sesión no?
<usuario> pense que con esta me iba a ir bien
<peri_> si
<mimecar> peri_: entra y en los menús de unity crea un usuario
<mimecar> usuario: si, pero estas usando una versión del 2010
<usuario> y si actualisaba a 12.04  soportaba esta pc
<peri_> no tengo unity tengo el panel de gnome, unity me lo hacia más lento aún
<Monkey> usuario: pero seria mas pesado
<usuario> entiendo
<usuario> aver boy a buscar un lugar donde descargar y se las pasoaver que les parece
<mimecar> peri_: busca en los menús de lo que uses
<Monkey> es sencillo crear una cuenta con unos cuantos click y ya :P
<usuario> que opinan de esta distribucion
<usuario> http://xubuntu.softonic.com/linux/descargar
<Monkey> usuario: esta bien con tal de probar nu? :P
<mimecar> usuario: NO
<peri_> mimecar ya abrí otro usuario y me ocurre lo mismo, que sale solo el fondo de pantalla y ni un lanzador ni barra
<mimecar> NUNCA DESCARGUES COSAS DE SOFTONIC
<Monkey> mimecar: why? :S
<mimecar> primero porque su gestor de descargas tiene publicidad
<mimecar> y las cosas de linux se descargan de la web oficial siempre
<mimecar> peri_: usas gnome verdad?
<peri_> si asi es mimecar
<Monkey> mimecar: tiene sentido para nosotros pero el quiere usar una distro que le vaya de pelo
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> Monkey: quien te asegura que el enlace de softonic no descarga otra cosa que no sea la distro?
<peri_> mimecar ese comando que es para mi?
<mimecar> softonic es una web fiable, pero podrías descargar de otra un enlace a algo diferente
<mimecar> peri_: si
<peri_> OK
<mimecar> usuario: http://lubuntu.net/
<usuario> mimecar entre lubuntu y xubuntu cual es mas libiana?
<mimecar> xubuntu http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fxubuntu.org%2F&ei=G1tCUPAzqMXRBbHQgbAE&usg=AFQjCNEN6ck0zieLEWUAOOvETuT5zukstw
<mimecar> dichoso google
<mimecar> http://xubuntu.org/
<Monkey> usuario: http://xubuntu.org/
<mimecar> usuario: mira vídeos en youtube y elige la que más te guste
<mimecar> son similares
<usuario> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop poniendo esto se instala en mi pc
<usuario> ok ire a otra pc
<mimecar> usuario: ese comando no es para ti
<usuario> mimecar con esa linea de comandos solo lo descargo o se instala en la pc
<usuario> a disculpame
<mimecar> usuario: cuando descargues cosas de linux ve a las webs oficiales
<usuario> ok entiendo gracias
<Monkey> ¬¬
<rubenlinux> wenas
<Monkey> rubenlinux: \o
<usuario> señores esta pc corre en 32 bis
<usuario> y en la pagina de lubuntu dise de 86 y 64 bis cual me ba para esta maquina
<mimecar> x86
<usuario> 2.6.32-42-generic
<usuario> esto sale en mi pc es de 32 bis verdad?
<peri_> mimecar ya ha terminado al parecer la instalacion
<mimecar> peri_: reinicia
<Monkey> usuario: para facilitarlo intel es x86 y amd es 65-bit
<peri_> bien, hasta ahora (si es que no meto la zarpa)
<Monkey> usuario: perdon 64-bit
<usuario> gracias
<Monkey> de nada
<usuario> cual es la diferencia de descargar para cd o desde torren
<Monkey> usuario: torrent, entre mas usuarios descargan mas rapido
<peri_> mimecar, reiniciado
<Monkey> usuario: descarga directa depende de la linea de tu internet, aunque hay casos de que te den de baja por descargar tantos, eso me paso a mi :P
<Monkey> usuario: como sea, esta bien cualquiera de las 2
<usuario> gracias monkey
<Monkey> i3
<Monkey> zZz
<MrTulias_> ¿se pueden recuperar los datos de un disco duro muerto?
<mimecar> define "muerto"
<MrTulias_> no aparece en gparted (yo estaba en live usb) El único sitio en el que lo vi fue en utilidad de discos sin poder hacer nada con el (0 bits)
<mimecar> si quieres recuperar información me parece que tendrás que ir a profesionales
<MrTulias_> fotos y tal. ¿no podría hacerse algo? Saldría más barato disco nuevo (lástima por las fotos y la música)
<mimecar> no lo se
<MrTulias_> ok
<mimecar> si son importantes los datos, paga para que los recuperen
<peri_> alguien me puede ayudar? no consigo hacer que el centro de soft me instale o desinstale nada me sale un mensaje de  debconf
<M4GISTR4L> alguien meayuda a instalar sqlite3 T_T
<mimecar> abre el centro de software, instala, fin
<mimecar> !registro M4GISTR4L
<kubot> M4GISTR4L: Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<M4GISTR4L>  /msg M4GISTR4L register 415263Mm magistral@peru.com
<mimecar> M4GISTR4L: BESTIA
<mimecar> inicia sesión, y en la VENTANA del servidor cambia tu password
<mimecar> acabas de dar a toda la sala tu cuenta
<M4GISTR4L> QUIERO REGISTRARME
<buenaventura> jajajaja
<mimecar> eso se pone en la ventana del servidor
<M4GISTR4L> que verguenza
<mimecar> inicia sesión cuando tengas la cuenta y ponte otro password
<M4GISTR4L> de hecho
<mimecar> no pierdes el tiempo y ponte otro password
<Ariana> buenas noches
<Ariana> soy nueva por este lugar
<Ariana> alguien sabria decirme como saver si una iso al descargarla y grabarla en un cd quedo bien
<Ariana> me baje lubuntu 12.04
<fabio> holas, tengo un problema al arrancar ubuntu
<fabio> no encuentra el root=uuid
<fabio> he instalado en /dev/mapper/isw-fjdiosfji
<fabio> pero me dice que no la encuentra y me manda al busybox
<aguitel> Ariana, conoces el md5sum ?
<aguitel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Ariana> aguitel no
<aguitel> Ariana, estas?
<Ariana> si aguitel disculpa
<aguitel> te pase un link mas arriba leelo
<Ariana> pasa que e tratado toda la tarde en hacer una iso y que arranque de la pc de mi hermano y no lo logro
<Ariana> estube leyendo
<Ariana> pero si no tengo linux como comprobar eso
<aguitel> usa un pendrive que es mejor
<aguitel> ahora estas en linux?
<Ariana> no en windows
<Ariana> lo que pasa que esa pc no arranca desde usb
<Ariana> solo desde cd
<aguitel> busca un cd reescriturable
<aguitel> asi no gastas un cd
<Ariana> y si lo que pasa q descargue lubuntu 12.04 y al parecer no ba o no bajo bienn ya no se q mas hacer
<aguitel> debe de haber una manera de chequear el md5sum en windows
<aguitel> entra al canal #windows
<Ariana> ok gracias ygual
<aguitel> http://www.winmd5.com/
<aguitel> ahi esta
<Ariana> aver
<chilicuil> fabio: que tipo de maquina tienes?, el dispositivo al que te refieres /dev/mapper/isw-fjdiosfji no me parece conocido
<Ariana> aguitel me dio estos numeros
<Ariana> 0fc9564b8fde8ff56100c3d7814fa884
<chilicuil> Ariana: verifica si ese nuemero coincide con el del sitio web https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<chilicuil> al parecer coincide con esta imagen lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso  Ariana
<chilicuil> tienes la imagen correcta, intenta volver a grabarlo, usa un software especializado en quemar imagenes .iso
<Ariana> lo que pasa hora que no puedo hacer bootear ese cd ni ningun otro de la pc de mi hermano donde quiero instalar lubuntu
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola. buenas tardes..  me podrian ayudar con las siguientes dudas que tengo?
<redlwyuvisu-u> halguien sabe o ha experimentado el programa easyhotspot ?
<redlwyuvisu-u> este es el link: http://easyhotspot.inov.asia/
<Ariana> me sale disk boot failure.insert sysem disk and press enter
<redlwyuvisu-u> este programa al parecer este programa esta disponible son el ubunto en su version 9.0
<redlwyuvisu-u> alguien me podria decir si ha probado este programa?
<redlwyuvisu-u> easyhotspot
<aguitel> Ariana, porque queres instalar linux?
<Ariana> porque la maquina tenia xp y la verdad e usado hantes ubuntu y me parecio bueno yy el leido que hay distribuciones mas livianas y pueden correr bien en una pc con pocos recursos
<aguitel> Ariana, chequeastes el md5sum?
<Ariana> ahora e logrado desconfigurar el bios y ya no puede arrancar le instale ubuntu pero al parecer no puedo escuchar bien el audio y no puedo ver videos en you tube
<Ariana> la pc tiene 512 de ram y una placa grafica un poco viejia
<Ariana> si el cd esta bien
<aguitel> lubuntu va bien
<Ariana> si es por eso que me baje lubuntu para reemplasar ubuntu
<aguitel> entonces se instalo?
<Ariana> y ya e movido tanto el bios tratando de que arranque y ahora no me arranca ni ubuntu que tenisa en el disco rigido
<Ariana> no
<Ariana> la pc tiene ubuntu
<aguitel> entonces
<Ariana> pero me encontre con el problema que no podia escuchar bien el audio y a eso sumale que no podia ver videos desde youtube
<aguitel> ese es otro tema
<Ariana> asi que emepece a averiguar y decidi bajarme una iso de lubuntu
<aguitel> una vez que se instalo tenes que ir resolviendo problema x problema
<aguitel> que modelo de laptop es
<Ariana> y es ahora que de tanto mover el bios tratando de que bootee desde cd ahora ni me arranca ubuntu
<Ariana> es una pc de escritorio aver como le hago pues ni puedo entrar a entorno graafico se me queda negra pidiendome en la pantalla que inserte un sistema
<Ariana> aver si logro recuperar el bios como estaba hantes y vuelvo
<aguitel> entra al bios y pone default
<Ariana> ok
<Ariana> no hay forma arruine la pc de mi hermano
<aguitel> no puede ser
<aguitel> nunca escuche eso
<Ariana> me imagno que deve tener solucion pero me canse ya todo el dia en esto
<aguitel> en que ciudad estas?
<Ariana> gracias por tu ayuda de todas formas
<Ariana> bs as
<Ariana> argentina
<Ariana> y tu
<aguitel> tambien
<Ariana> buenas noches
<aguitel> buenas noches
<Ariana> ahora boy a tratar de instalar lubuntu en otra pc viejita mucho mas aver como me ba
<Ariana> la de mi hermano la dejo asi aver el lunes como le hafgo
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-02
<aguitel> tenes experiencia en estos temas?
<Ariana> poco y naa maso
<aguitel> y porque te metistes en esto?
<Ariana> lo que pasa que trato de ganarme algo como tecnico de pc
<Ariana> pero me falta ahun
<Ariana> estudie reparacion y armado de pc basado en linux pero
<aguitel> pero que
<Ariana> ya un tiempo lo deje atras y volvi a windows pues me da mas redito
<aguitel> mas redito?
<Ariana> y volviendo a linux me esta costando
<Ariana> asi es
<Ariana> lucratibamente obio
<aguitel> trabajas por tu cuenta?
<Ariana> use 10.04
<Ariana> ubuntu mucho tiempo
<Ariana> tengo mi trabajo de tiempo completo
<Ariana> y esto es complementario
<aguitel> a que te dedicas
<Ariana> es mas me pasaron un cd de zlitas y no logro instalarlo
<Ariana> tampoco
<Ariana> bueno vuelvo en un rato
<aguitel> chau
<monster_Mexico> como quito el inicio de de las x automaticamente???
<aguitel> desinstala gdm o lo que sea
<monster_Mexico> pues ya puse reconfigure el gdm y el kdm y ninguno esta instalado... segun...
<aguitel> lightdm fijate
<monster_Mexico> y no se cuando lo instale, por que yo solo queria instalar el lxde, y se me puso en grafico automaticamente...
<monster_Mexico> puts
<monster_Mexico> tampoco
<aguitel> y porque quieres desabilitar las graficas?
<monster_Mexico> por que va a estar de servidor, de echo es ubuntu server, pero pues cuando quiera travajar en el directamente, pues quiero un sistema grafico, por eso le instale el lxde, pero se me instalo otra cosa de mas...
<monster_Mexico> edite el grub, para que no iniciara el grafico, pero no c si es lo mejor,???
<aguitel> lxdm
<aguitel> busca lxdm
<aguitel> no toques el grub
<monster_Mexico> con el dpkg,
<aguitel> sudo apt-get remove --purge lxdm
<monster_Mexico> pero desistalaria todo el lxdm
<aguitel> si es lo que querias
<monster_Mexico> no, solo que no corriera automaticamente, antes le avia instalado otro, pero no me acuerdo cual era...
<monster_Mexico> que solo con startx corria...
<monster_Mexico> pues si, moviendole al grub ya lo logre, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<monster_Mexico> y asi no arranca el lxde
<monster_Mexico> solo con startx
<monster_Mexico> no c si es lo mejor, pero me sirvió
<monster_Mexico> entre mas leo, menos entiendo,...... netbalancing, failover, etc, y no encuentro algo claro, y el que encontre mas o menos claro, no lo puedo hacer funcionar
<Argepyno> Hola, me intereaz descargar ubuntu e instalarlo en mi pendrive. Me podrian explicar la manera mas segura y efectiva?
<chilicuil> Argepyno: parece que es esta http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Argepyno> Ok, muchas gracias lo voy a ver mientras se descarga :(
<chilicuil> suerte
<Argepyno> jajaja gracias...
<luis__> hola
<chilicuil> hola luis__ o/
<luis__> tengo un netbook con ubuntu 12.04 y Gnome-shell. Antes iba bien, pero desde hace algún tiempo tarda más de 1 minuto en llegar a la pantalla de logeo. Una vez identificado, tarda más de 30 segundos en preparar el escritorio
<luis__> alguna idea?
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado en el sistema?
<luis__> el último recuerdo que tengo es haberle instalado el escritorio kde
<luis__> y hay un momento en el que arga la pantalla de kde, pese a que lo borré
<mimecar> instala el metapaquete de ubuntu-desktop
<luis__> vale, voy a probar
<copia> hola
<copia> pueden ayudarme a solucionar un problema con postgresql
<copia> pasa que borre la carpeta donde estaba instalada
<copia> y luego quice desinstalarlo con apt y desde ahi
<copia> me aparecen alertas cada rato
<copia> ahora no puedo instalar ni desinstalar nada
<copia> este es el ilo en el foro
<copia> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/171976#.UENlwbQf424
<Argepyno> Hola, ayer deje descargando desde UBUNTU.COM la distro ahora estoy por hacer un pendrive para ejecutar ubuntu pero tengo una duda. (estoy usando el LiLi USD Creator)
<Argepyno> para ejecutar ubuntu debere reiciniar la notebook o con solo introducirlo ya basta?
<Argepyno> o tmb eso se puede elegir?
<copia> cargalo tu usb
<copia> a tu usb el ubuntu
<copia> cuando termine dale reiniciar
<copia> y booteas tu usb
<Argepyno> ok, con hibernar tambien cuenta? o debo reiniciar/apagar si o si?
<fabio> hola, estoy con dos ubuntus en lan
<copia> reiniciar
<fabio> el rsync me va a 300k/s
<fabio> como puede ser? esta todo default
<Argepyno> baje la distro de ubuntu 12.4 la corri en el virtualbox todo bien
<Argepyno> ya, pero tengo un problema
<Argepyno> yo el tutorial que utilize decia q con un pendrive de 4g (3.74G) serian sufifciente
<Argepyno> pero la prueba me pide 4.4g
<mimecar> vas a instalarla en un usb?
<Argepyno> si
<mimecar> eso es muy poco espacio
<mimecar> usa uno de 8 como mínimo
<Argepyno> OK, si lo instalo en mi HDD necesariamente lo va a particionar aunque lo haga desde el VirtualBox?
<mimecar> no puedes instalarla desde virtualbox
<mimecar> tendrás que tener 3 particiones y un backup de todos los datos que no quieras perder
<Argepyno> y el dia que desee eliminar las particiones. Debo formatear el HDD y instalar win7 denuevo (?
<mimecar> reinstalarás el cargador de windows y después podrás quitar las particiones de ubuntu
<manel_> Hola hay algun cliente p2p para ubuntu que busque y descargue los contenidos  tanto de ares como de bittorrent?
<ubuntu_> buenas. Estoy intentando instalar un disco duro nuevo, el otro esta muerto. Cuando llego a editar particiones se bloquea y me da error. Alguna idea?
<ubuntu_> Error benchmarking: helper exited with exit code 1: Error reading 104857600 bytes at 104857600 from /dev/sda when guesstimating buffer size: Input/output error
<mimecar> has quitado el disco antiguo?
<ubuntu_> no
<mimecar> quitalo
<ubuntu_> he conectado el nuevo con sata 1, sdba y el viejo en el sata2, sdbc
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> probare a ver
<Guest90182> buenas. He desconectado el disco viejo e intentado instalar ubuntu en el nuevo y tengo mismo problema, error input/output error during write on /dev/sda en el 15% de la instalación
<mimecar> el disco es nuevo?
<Guest90182> sip. recién desembalado
<mimecar> has comprobado que la ISO esté bien descargada?
<Guest90182> estoy escribiendo desde el usb live, el mismo desde el que quiero instalar, supongo que está bien
<mimecar> la suma md5 coincide?
<mimecar> como?
<Guest90182> ¿como hago eso?
<mimecar> has pasado la iso al usb y estas instalando en el mismo usb?
<mimecar> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mimecar> si coincide la suma md5, pasale un test te superficie al disco duro
<mimecar> puede estar dañado
<Guest90182> estoy en sesión "usb live", le he dado a instalar. Ahora pruebo lo del md5
<mimecar> no se si te dejará comprobarlo desde el propio disco
<Guest90182> no tengo otra opción, no tengo ningún so
<mimecar> haz el test de superficie a tu disco duro
<Guest90182> ¿comando? (por favor)
<Guest90182> ¿cómo hago un test de superficie?
<Guest90182> con utilidad de discos, al hacer prueba de lectur/escritura me da Daemon is inhibited
<Guest90182> si le doy a dar formato también
<Chuky> Hola :D
<Chuky> Alguno me dice cual es la contraseña de Administrador de Tareas de Guadalinex.edu que no puedo actualizar ubuntu
<Chuky> OLA?
 * cousteau no usa guadalinex a pesar de estar en un canal de ubuntu
<Decepticon_> hola
<Decepticon_> buenas tardes
<cousteau> o/
<Decepticon_> hola
<Decepticon_> necesito una ayuda
<Decepticon_> ydonde puedo descargar musica
<Decepticon_> lo hacia en taringa
<Decepticon_> colocaba ejemplo: mana y podia descargar hasta 5 cds d ellos
<Decepticon_> en taringa.net
<Decepticon_> como taringa esta mal y megaloup esta muerto
<Decepticon_> necesito descargar musica
<Decepticon_> es urgente
<cousteau> ve a bandcamp
<Decepticon_> alguien sabe un web donde pueda descargar musica a
<cousteau> y busca música de grupos que la compartan gratis
<cousteau> o jamendo
<Decepticon_> ok
<Decepticon_> alli descargo musica
<Decepticon_> ok, muchas gracias gente
<Decepticon_> debo descargar musica xq tengo una nube y quiero subirle a la nube
<Decepticon_> ya q mi hermana esta lejos y necesita musica
<cousteau> de todas formas, eso no tiene nada que ver con soporte de ubuntu
<Decepticon_> en esas 2 busco musica
<Decepticon_> no yo sé
<Decepticon_> pero uso ubuntu para eso
<Decepticon_> odio windowuxxx
<cousteau> ¿usas también un teclado?
<Decepticon_> bueno una pregunta d ubuntu
<cousteau> podrías preguntar en un foro de teclados
<Decepticon_> teclados
<Decepticon_> no entendi
<Decepticon_> pero cool
<Decepticon_> en ubuntu
<Decepticon_> quiero usar fluxbox
<Decepticon_> ya lo instalé
<Decepticon_> pero configurarlo es un lio
<Decepticon_> hay alguna web o recomendación para tunearlo
<cousteau> yo miraría google
<cousteau> (ten en cuenta que fluxbox es orientado a ser ligero más que "clásico", a lo mejor no es tan intuitivo como otros)
<Decepticon_> bueno
<Decepticon_> he visto wallpapers d ellos
<Decepticon_> ejemplos
<Decepticon_> y esta cool
<Decepticon_> pero el mio está feo
<Decepticon_> ni el wallpaper agarra
<Decepticon_> bueno
<Decepticon_> aveces no puedo copiar un rar y pasarlo a otra carpeta
<Decepticon_> pero bueno no hay un web donde pueda configurarlo en ubuntu 12.04
<cousteau> busca en google "configurar fluxbox ubuntu 12.04", supongo que saldrán varios resultados útiles
 * cousteau se tiene que ir
<Monkey> mimecar: o/
<Decepticon_> no sirve la web bandcamp y menos jamendo
<Decepticon_> no descarga la musica q necesito
<Decepticon_> no hay un web donde pueda descargar musica de moda
<Decepticon_> ni dj tiesto aparece
<mimecar> Decepticon_: tiene relación con ubuntu?
<Decepticon_> mimecar:  si xq uso ubuntu
<Decepticon_> cual es el problema=??
<mimecar> preguntar webs de descargas de música  no tiene mucha relación con ubuntu
<Decepticon_> ummmm x eso no puedo preguntar
<Decepticon_> algún canal donde pueda hacer esas preguntas sin cometer pecados aqui..
<Decepticon_> algun canal
<Decepticon_> yo usaba taringa.net y ya no puedo descargar alli.
<mimecar> en freenode no encontrarás, pasa al hispano
<Decepticon_> hispano cómo así=??
<mimecar> irc.irc-hispano.org
<Decepticon_> ok!, vale.
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola. buenas tardes a todos. Mi pregunta es la siguiente... tengo un cyber con servidor ubuntu 11.04 y las impresoras los comparto en red con cups . el problema es que las impresiones son muy lentas, pero lo mas raro es que solo lo hace en los equipos con windows7 en cambio ocn los de windowsxp por que lo detecta rápido y los imprime rápido tambien.
<redlwyuvisu-u> Ya hice varios ajustes de los que he encontrado en la web pero nada da resultados
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola...hay alguien en el foro que me pueda apoyar con el problema que he escrito?
 * dolarVioleta se apoya sobre la espalda de redlwyuvisu-u 
<dolarVioleta> redlwyuvisu-u, tu espalda es cómoda cual silla de reclinable
<redlwyuvisu-u> como?
<dolarVioleta> un chiste nomás.
<redlwyuvisu-u> jajajajajaja...ok
<redlwyuvisu-u> me puede ayudar con mi problema?
<redlwyuvisu-u> tengo un cyber con servidor ubuntu 11.04 y las impresoras los comparto en red con cups . el problema es que las impresiones son muy lentas, pero lo mas raro es que solo lo hace en los equipos con windows7 en cambio ocn los de windowsxp por que lo detecta rápido y los imprime rápido tambien.
<dolarVioleta> mmm... que raro che
<dolarVioleta> redlwyuvisu-u, no será que por defecto la configuración de las impresiones en Windows 7 es hacerlo en ''Máxima calidad''?
<dolarVioleta> generalmente la mejor calidad de impresión tarda más en hacerse jaja
<redlwyuvisu-u> y eso como lo configuro o en donde me voy para configurar dicho parámetro?
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-26
<aramudi> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/180900#.UhqVILyvZ7E
<ese> la que conecta no importa, quitala, pon la que no sirve y haz: sudo dhclient eth0 <-- por ejemplo y pasa las 3 valores de tu ifconfig como te dije arriba.
<ese> "desconecta" la qiue sirve y conecta la que no sirve.
<aramudi> ok
<aramudi> ahora vuelvo
<aramudi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026931/
<aramudi> ya esta
<aramudi> 192.168.1.113  Difus.:192.168.1.255  Másc:255.255.255.0
<aramudi> pero en paste bin esta todo,,,,
<aramudi> y aki mi problema lo e puesto tambien en el foro http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/180900#.UhqVILyvZ7E
<aramudi> ese , hola estas ahi¿
<ese> aramudi, y ping 192.168.1.255 te contesta?
<aramudi> ese
<aramudi> no se que a pasado
<aramudi> pero al hacer el comandod uqe me as dicho
<aramudi> ping -I ww.gogle.
<aramudi> de repente an empezado a recibir paquetes en la terminal
<ese> ping yahoo.com
<ese> ok, bien entonces tenias un conflicto al tener ambas wifis al mismo tiempo
<aramudi> e abierto firefox y funcionaba , pues muchas veces habia echo este comando  --> ping www.google.com
<aramudi> claro , podria ser al tener las 2 cone3ctatas y estan al lado una de la otra...
<ese> conectate con la wifi mala y trata de meterte al chat irc de nuevo  (sin la buena)  vamos a diagnosticar esa wifi
<aramudi> ahora mismo estoy con la wifi mala
<ese> entonces todo arreglado
<aramudi> de repente a idoo
<aramudi> aloemjor conecto la otra ahora y se para ,ajajajja
<aramudi> lo necesitaba te expliko porque?
<aramudi> sabes lo que es un alfa r36?
<ese> jeje, bueno si quieres tener las dos wifis conectadas y que funcionen las dos aunque no le veo aplicacion pues tienes solo un router, necesitas hacer mas cosas
<aramudi> tengo 5 roters jefe
<ese> oh, con 5 isdp diferentes?
<aramudi> yes
<ese> isp's
<aramudi> sabes algo acerka de los rootkis?
<ese> poco
<aramudi> estoy apunto de instalarme un programa por consola que muestra si nuestro ubuntu tieiene algun rootkit
<aramudi> o alguna puerta trasera
<aramudi> abiertr
<ese> oh
<ese> hmm el youtube y google andan mal
<ese> que raro, red congestionada
<ese> !google  alfa r36
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<aramudi> dime''?
<aramudi> el youtube y google anda mal?
<aramudi> !google
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<Jaberwocky> Buenas, tengo un problema con 13.05. No puedo loguearme con usuario principal
<Jaberwocky> me hace un loop
<Jaberwocky> y vuelvo a pantalla de inicio
<Jaberwocky> alguien podria ayudarme?
<DarkAlice> hola, tengo un problema
<DarkAlice> con ubuntu 13.04 reinstale y ahora no puedo loguearme
<DarkAlice> socorro!
<DarkAlice> Hace un loop con el usuario principal
<DarkAlice> me devuelve al inicio
<ese> DarkAlice,  te puedes meter al Recovery en grub?
<DarkAlice> si
<DarkAlice> aparece la opcion
<DarkAlice> alguna idea?
<ese> entra ahi
<DarkAlice> necesitare toda la serie de instrucciones porque estoy odesde esa misma maquina en sesion invitad
<DarkAlice> que puedo hacer en el recovery, ese?
<ese> necesitas saber porque no te deja ...para eso necesitas ser root, de invitado no podras ver tu usurio normal
<DarkAlice> puedo loguearme al tty
<DarkAlice> con el usuario normal
<DarkAlice> pero no sé que buscar ni que hacer desde alli
<ese> salte, apaga la pc y reinicia, escoges RECOVERY
<ese> despues escoges la opcion bootear como root console, ya que estes ahi vaz hacer esto:
<ese> anota:
<DarkAlice> dale
<ese> ejecutas: mount -o rw,remount /
<ese> exactamente asi como lo escribi, entonces ...
<DarkAlice> ajá
<ese> passwd TU_USUARIO_)AQUI
<ese> pones la passwd nueva
<DarkAlice> si
<ese> despues ejecutas: chown -R TU_USUARIO_AQUI /home/TU_USUARIO_AQUI
<ese> por ultimo: exit
<DarkAlice> ok
<ese> y escoges en el menu que le sale RESUME opcion ...entras conesas nuevas credenciales, si por alguna razon no puedes looguear, metete de nuevo como invitado y aqui te espero
<DarkAlice> sería chown -R Darkalice /home/Darkalice, cierto?
<ese> si
<DarkAlice> ok vuelvo
<DarkAlice> gracias
<ese> ok
<DarkAlice> Genial! Entro ahora estoy en el usuario principal1
<DarkAlice> !
<ese> bien
<DarkAlice> GRacias ese. Solo que va muy lenata la grafica
<DarkAlice> y en otra resolucion todo esta grande
<DarkAlice> reinicio?
<ese> que targeta tienes?
<ese> no reinicias
<ese> tarjeta grafica?
<DarkAlice> VESA: Intel®Ironlake Mobile Graphics
<ese> fijate si te falta poner algun driver
<DarkAlice> como? apt-get update?
<ese> bueno, primero corre eso
<ese> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<DarkAlice> ok
<DarkAlice> la semana pasada tuve problemas con el sistema y tuve que reinstalarlo
<DarkAlice> primero hicwe un backup a otro disco de mi laptop
<DarkAlice> ahora quise recuperarlo y luego de eso fue que no pude volver a entrar
<DarkAlice> ahora esta limpia, como si no hubiera restaurado
<DarkAlice> puede ser que al pedirle que restaure en el lugar original me haya generado conflictos entre la instalacion anterior y esta?
<DarkAlice> listo apt-get update && upgrade
<DarkAlice> ese_
<DarkAlice> ?
<DarkAlice> en la cuenta de invitado corria perfectamente la gui
<DarkAlice> reinicio
<DarkAlice> reinicio directo, como estaba sesteada la instalacion
<DarkAlice> quedo perfecto, ese
<DarkAlice> Mil gracias
<DarkAlice> Te pregunto mi segunda duda
<ese> ok
<DarkAlice> puede haber sido el crash culpa de recuperar el backup "a su lugar original"? pienso que algo de .home con informacion de programas o configuraciones que ya no hay en la nueva instalacion
<DarkAlice> puede haber entrado en conflicto. Entonces que hago? restaurar "en una carpeta" seria la solucion?
<ese> normalmente solo se hace backup de /home y /etc, pero ...si metes /etc en el nuevo /etc creas coinflictos, y el /home los directorios ocultos .blablka .blablabla etc tambien
<ese> aparte los permisos de usuarios, a menos que hagas el backup respetando los permisos y los copies igual
<ese> cuando se instala si puedes meter /home en una particion diferente te ahorras muchos problemas cuando migres o algo suceda mal
<ese> normalmente el usuario mas sasonado siempre instalar swap / /home
<ese> y algunos mas prefieren swap / /sbin /home /var
<ese> y otros mas extremistas ponen todos los directorios en / en particiones diferentes
<DarkAlice> aja
<DarkAlice> y ahorita, para restaurar mi backup, lo pongo en una carpeta nueva mejor no ve?
<DarkAlice> y luego me deshago de todos los archivos que hagan referencia a programs que ya no esten instalados...
<DarkAlice> te parece?
<ese> si vaz a hacer un server, muchos ponen swap / /sbin /home ...arreglan su maquina y cuando montan las particiones en /etc/fsytab ponen /sbin solo escritura ...asi cuando alguien compromiza la caja no podran escribir a los binarios del sistema, porque fueron montados read-only (solo lectura)
<ese> /etc/fstab *solo lectura
<ese> DarkAlice,  si puedes cp -R /donde/esta/backup /home/USUARIO/.
<ese> DarkAlice,  si puedes cp -R /donde/esta/backup /home/USUARIO/ELBACKUP/.
<ese> perdon asi como lo ultimo
<DarkAlice> pero los archivos de backup no son como los originales
<DarkAlice> le sha cambiado la extension y todo
<DarkAlice> de todas maneraslo copio asi?
<ese> o puede: sudo mkdir /home/backup; sudo chown USUARIO /home/backup; cp -R  /donde/esta/backup/. /home/backup/.; cd; ln -s /home/backup backup
<ese> ya asi tendra su backup en otro lado y con un enlace symbolico (ln -s) puedes cd backup desde tu home al backup en /home/backup
<DarkAlice> !
<DarkAlice> mucha ciencia para mi
<ese> lo de symlink (enlace simboilico) ?
<ese> un enlace simbolico es un nombre que se le da a un atajo a un archivo o en este caso directorio que no esta dentro de nuestro /home/USUARIO, pero pareciera que si estubiera porque ese nombre simbolico "apunta" hacia el.
<DarkAlice> todo en general. Segui tu idea de mkdir e hice una carpeta llamada backup en mi escritorio, y ahi apunte la restauracion con la herramienta de la gui
<DarkAlice> :)
<DarkAlice> no podes culparme pero estoy aterrada de no recuperar las cosas
<ese> las fotos de tu ex las puedes quemar :p
<DarkAlice> ahi veo ! unos Xauthority y ICEAuthority que podrian ser los que me hicieron el gualicho
<ese> podria ser
<DarkAlice> ya no tienen efecto si no estan en home, cierto-
<DarkAlice> ?
<DarkAlice> o voy y los borro?
<DarkAlice> es lo primero que se restauro
<ese> esos se autocrean cuando no se encuentran, en efecto todos o casiu todos los que comienzan con . en tu home se autocrean al no encontrarse a defaults, muchisimos problemas con gnome, kde, firefox etc se arreglan borrando los .ALGO del /home/usuario y logoff login xD
<ese> ...por ejemplo cuando juegas demaciado con compiz y ya no te sirve, borras el /home/usuario/.compiz ...reinicias X o logoff y login y ya esta nuevecito
<ese> o que pierdas algun icono o algun panel, borras tu .config .gconf .config .gnome o lo que afecte, logoff y login y ya estas como si acabaras de instalar tu sistema, mucha gente reinstala ...cuando la solucion a eso es solo borrar los .confALGO!
<DarkAlice> impresionante!
<ese> mientras tus otros directorios no esten movidos, solo borras los .CONFALGO de tu /home/usuario  y con eso basta
<DarkAlice> decime una cosa, ese. igual en el home que se esta restaurando hay varias carpetas ocultas que refieren a programas que ya no estan en la nueva instalacion
<DarkAlice> o que estan repetidas si el programa esta
<DarkAlice> las borro todas?
<ese> casi todos los programas que tienes instalas guardan algun tipo de configuracion en cada /home de cada usuario, entonces cuando algo sale mal con un usuario y se borran esos directorios y reinicias deverias tener todo al 100% para la otra vez que entres, que el firefox trabaje bien en un usuario y mal en otro es solo eso, el .firefox esta corrupto
<DarkAlice> no entiendo
<DarkAlice> pero parece que se esta recuperando
<ese> DarkAlice,  bueno, por ejemplo el firefox guarda tus favoritos en su carpeta esa, si te interezan tus viejos favoritos subre-escribes la carpeta esa, si usas pidgin o xchat con todo ya programado como autologin a canales, etc ...sobre escribes la carpeta .purple o .xchat con la vieja, etc
<DarkAlice> copio de la ubicacion recuperada y pego en la de la nueva instalacion...?
<DarkAlice> ah eso era lo que vos me sugerias hace un rato, no?
<DarkAlice> que hiciera con linea de comando
<DarkAlice> sudo mkdir /home/backup; sudo chown USUARIO /home/backup; cp -R /donde/esta/backup/. /home/backup/.; cd; ln -s /home/backup backup
<DarkAlice> ?
<ese> NO
<ese> primero sacas backup del viejo configuracion, digamos por ejemplo .xchat
<DarkAlice> :(
<ese> mv .xchat .xchat-orig
<ese> ...por si algo sale mal, puedes revertir cambios.
<ese> mv backup/.xchat .xchat
<ese> reinicia xchat y si todo bien, ya esta, si esta mal, entonces borras esa .chat y mv .xchat-orig .xchat   ...no se si entiendes la idea
<DarkAlice> creo q si
<DarkAlice> ahora digamos .jdownloader
<DarkAlice> pero en esta nueva instalacion no tengo jdownloader
<ese> igual al reiniciar xchat ...si xchat no ve que existe un .xchjat te va crear uno generico automaticamente y cuando adiciones cuentas a xchat va llenar .xchat con tus preferencias, etc, lo mismo sucede con todos los programas que usas, desde gnome hasta bash
<DarkAlice> aparte de la carpeta de descargas, claro
<DarkAlice> las preferencias me servir[an cuando instale jdowloader?
<ese> si no tienes jdownloader no lo copies, cuando lo tengas jdownloader va crear una nueva .jdownloader
<DarkAlice> los autitos del tuxkart que descargue van a estar?
<DarkAlice> si lo instalo de nuevo? o tendre q volver a descargar?
<ese> ya si quicieras tener tus viejas preferencias de jdownloader, le copias - sobreescribes .jdownloader
<DarkAlice> yap
<DarkAlice> mv /Escritorio/backups/home/.jdownloader /home/.jdonloader
<ese> la regla de oro es siempre crear un backuyp, por si algo sale mal.
<DarkAlice> algo asi?
<ese> seria: mv /home/usuario/Escritorio/backups/home/.jdownloader /home/USUARIO/.jdownloader
<ese> o ...
<DarkAlice> aah
<ese> si .jdownloader existe mv te marcara un error, entonces usas cp -R asi.
<ese> cp -R /home/usuario/Escritorio/backups/home/.jdownloader/. /home/usuario/.jdonloader/.
<ese> cp -R /home/usuario/Escritorio/backups/home/.jdownloader/* /home/usuario/.jdownloader/.   <--etc
<ese> mv "mueve" cp copia *
<DarkAlice> cp -R es para que copie recursivo cierto?
<ese> si
<DarkAlice> mv genera un nuevo directorio
<DarkAlice> es como cortar y pegar
<ese> mv desaparece el original y lo mueve al destino, cp copia el original al destinbo, dejando el original intacto
<DarkAlice> gracias mil Ese! :)
<DarkAlice> ya estan apareciendo los archivos q me importaban
<DarkAlice> (suspiro)
<DarkAlice> y me diste una idea de como actuar con las configuraciones restauradas, cuando reinstale los paquetes
<DarkAlice> Me has salvado
<ese> mejor explicado: mv mueve el original de donde esta y lo pone en destino, cp copia el original dejandolo ahi mismo y pega al destino una copia del original
<ese> cp original destino  VS. mv original destino
<DarkAlice> :)
<ese> para la proxima vez que algo raro pase, primero prueba borrando los .CONFIG de tu /home/usuario  ...log off y log in o reinicias la maquina, ANTES de irte a REINSTALAR!
<DarkAlice> siii
<DarkAlice> Uy!
<DarkAlice> se lleno el disco!
<DarkAlice> como puede ser si es lo mismo que ya tenia
<ese> pues si lo estas copiando doble! ... porque mejor no hacerte unos symbolicos hacia ellos? para que tenerlo 2 veses?
<ese> por ejemplo create un simbolico de Descargas hacia donde/esta/el/backup/de/descargas ...etc
<AngelGomez> toy de vuelta
<aramudi> hola  , alguien tiene idea de por que no puedo conectarme a xchat
<aramudi> ?
<aramudi> se me keda pilllado y e tenido que cojer el otr pc
<ariel__> hola y buen dia
<aramudi> hola
<aramudi> no puedo conectarme a xchat
<ariel__> necesito por favor ayuda con la animacion inicial de ubuntu no me funciona me sale patalla negra y ok
<aramudi> asi
<aramudi> que paso
<aramudi> fue al instaR EL DRIVER   o lAGO?
<ariel__> si creo que al actualizar
<ariel__> y unity no me sale el escritorio
<aramudi> Y UQE RESOLUCIOn soporta tu pantalla?
<aramudi> sudo apt-get install v86d hwinfo
<ariel__> solo me sale cuando lo inicio desde lka terminalk como super usuario
<ariel__> 1366*768
<ariel__> 1360x768
<ariel__> 1026x768
<aramudi> que grafica tienes???
<aramudi> y la version de ubuntu
<aramudi> tienes grub 2 no?
<ariel__> hd de intel
<ariel__> integrada on el proceador
<aramudi> sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<aramudi> y la version de ubnutu?
<eL_magiCo> prueba
<eL_magiCo> y bien ariel__
<aramudi> aora vamos a editar el grub , (te aconsejo hacer un backup primero)  el comando es asi --->  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub  , una vez ahi fijate en la linea GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1024x768.
<aramudi> guardas el archivo y solo quedan un paso
<aramudi> abrir la terminal y ejecutar 3 comandos ,
<aramudi> me tengo que ir
<aramudi> date prisa compa
<Xago> hola chicos...
<Xago> estoy trabajando con lxde, y cuando conecto un monitor externo, le indico que active el monitor VGA
<Xago> pero no lo extiende, solo hace una copia
<Xago> qué me falta configurar para hacer extensión de escritorio?
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<chilicuil> Xago: no tengo idea, pero si despues de un rato nadie te contesta, es por que no muchas personas usan lxde y tienen varios monitores al mismo tiempo.., sugiero que tambien hagas la pregunta en #lxde y que les hagas saber que usas la version que viene con ubuntu
<Xago> chilicuil, ok, muchas gracias
<StupidLogic> hola, alguien sabe de algun servidor para cuentas ssh con el cual pueda hacer unas pruebas?
<chilicuil> StupidLogic: sip, http://shell.cjb.net/
<StupidLogic> hoo muchas gracias amigo
<chilicuil> StupidLogic: suerte
<chilicuil> StupidLogic: tambien existe http://instantserver.io/, aunque por el momento esta cerrado (espero que lo abran en algunos dias)
<StupidLogic> chilicuil: perfecto :D
<fzeta> pues en este server hay varios canales en los cuales puedes dispones de una cuenta shell.
<chilicuil> StupidLogic: tambien puedes sacar una cuenta en http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/ el primer año, tienes maquinas virtuales ilimitadas (no mas de 1 instancia en paralelo)
<StupidLogic> :D excelente es que voy a comprar hosting y no tiene panel de control como el conocido CPanel, solo por ssh
<StupidLogic> pues para ir practicando xD
<chilicuil> cool, tambien puedes conseguir un vps leb, http://lowendbox.com/ (7 dolares por 1 año en promedio)
<chilicuil> si te metes a una comunidad (donde te den una shell) vas a perder tiempo por que quieren que te conviertas en su mejor amigo, que estes en sus canales, o que colabores en sus foros
<StupidLogic> hooo :(
<fzeta> chilicuil: digamos que en algunos canales, no todos. Yo tengo una shell desde hace un año y no eh tenido que rendidles cuentas a nadies...
<fzeta> en la que estoy ahora mismo es la de un colega de aquí... tengo otra para hacer cosillas que es la que os comento y hasta ahora todo bien...
<chilicuil> fzeta: oh, eso es genial!, yo solo comentaba como se comportan esos proveedores gratuitos en general
 * fzeta toca madera 
<chilicuil> otro buen proveedor es https://www.digitalocean.com , pagas por minuto
<Xago> volví a gnome, y ahora me aparece como que tengo dos displays de laptop y si conecto el externo me aparece en copia...creo que algo hice que está mal configurado
<Xago> la configuración es esta: http://pastebin.com/mginCmC5
<neyder> Hola amigos
<Xago> quien me puede pasar la configuración base original de pantallas? "monitors.xml"
<Xago> en algunos foros, indican borrar el mismo. Eso no implica un riesgo?
<chilicuil> Xago: copialo a otra carpeta (eso simulara el borrado) pero si algo va mal puedes regresarlo a su carpeta original
<Xago> voy y vuelvo ;)
<Xago> chilicuil, me re-creó el archivo monitors.xml Lo extraño de esto, es que me crea un segundo monitor de notebook
<Xago> LVDS-1
<Xago> quién lo está creando?
<Xago> chilicuil, así quedó -> http://pastebin.com/aK0aE0V2
<chilicuil> Xago: seguramente gnome, pero no estoy seguro de quien, hace años que no uso gnome x_x..,  I believe System > Preferences > Display Resolution saves the settings in ~/.config/monitors.xml http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-859493.html
<chilicuil> Xago: ese es el que te crea el sistema por defecto verdad?, prueba llendo al menus Sistema -> Preferencias -> Resolucion y ver si por ahi puedes cambiar algo
<chilicuil> la otra, seria que usaras xrandr .., pero podria parecerte mas bochornoso.., se usa mediante la cli, auqnue su ventaja es que funciona en cualquier entorno de escritorio, mira, yo uso algo asi: https://github.com/chilicuil/learn/blob/master/sh/dmenu_xrandr /la parte interesante es la de xrandr
<talo> nas
<chilicuil> hola talo o/
<Xago> chilicuil, al tipear randr me aparece esta respuesta -> http://pastebin.com/R1KtH67t
<Xago> me ayudas a definir cómo?
<neyder> hola
<neyder> deseo reempaquetar ubuntu en live, pero UCK no funciona otra alternativa?
<chilicuil> si seguro Xago, a xrandr si le entiendo, la respuesta dice que tienes, un monitor activo en LVDS1  (la pantalla de tu laptop) y lista las resoluciones que soporta, y a que frecuencia de refresco, tu configuracion actual es 1366x768+0+0..., tambien dice que tienes disponibles otras interfaces, VGA1  que esta desconectada, y HDMI-0 (que tambien esta desconectada), entonces, lo primero que tienes que hacer es conectar el cable hacia tu monitor
<chilicuil> cuando lo hagas, vuelve a ejecutar xrandr
<chilicuil> neyder: podrias probar alguno de estos metodos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization, si no funcionan entonces ve a #ubuntu-dev
<chilicuil> neyder: digo, #ubuntu-devel
<neyder> gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> neyder: suerte!
<Xago> chilicuil, creo que ahora está funcionando...al ejecutar el comando xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1366x768
<Xago> al conectar el monitor externo, me permite trabajar sobre este...cosa que antes de eso, no podía
<Xago> no sé si es el procedimiento adecuado
<Xago> qué más debería verificar?
<chilicuil> Xago: es todo, cuando vayas a desconectar el monitor, sugiero que le hagas saber a xrandr.., ejemplo, si vas a desconectar el monitor puesto en HDMI, ejecutas: xrandr --output HDMI1 --off y se apague el monitor, lo desconectas
<chilicuil> y cuando se apague*
<Xago> si, veré qué pasa al reiniciar
<AlanBell> .wc
<marcoo> hola
<marcoo> algun humano?
<waflessnet> marcoo, quedan pocos
<waflessnet> :D
<chilicui1> o/
 * Zanguetsu off
<twic> Hola, hay alguien?
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-27
<peri_> Hola a ver si alguien me puede ayudar con un problema que no soy capaz de resolver con un compaq armada e 500
<peri_> he instalado el 12.4 directamente en el disco duro desde un usb en otro pc porque no lee el cd ni se puede iniciar desde usb
<peri_> y ahora arranca pero el entorno grafico no aparece, se queda en negro y de eso no pasa
<dzup> peri_,  que modelo de pc tiene? marca y modelo
<peri_> Hola dzup un compaq armada e 500 (mas viejo que mear de pie)
<peri_> me sale ahora un menú en inglés
<peri_> pone
<peri_> run in low graphics mode for just one session
<peri_> reconfigure graphics
<peri_> troubleshoot the error
<peri_> exit console login ¿que hago?
<dzup> peri_,  haz leido http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748276 ?
<peri_> no
<peri_> leches está en inglés y no me entero ni de torta
<dzup> usa google translator
<dzup> http://translator.google.com
<peri_> estoy en ello, muchas gracias por tu ayuda amigo, a ver si doy con la solución
<dzup> http://translate.google.com *
<peri_> El tema mio es que yo lo instalé directamente en el disco duro desde otro pc  y luego le puse el dd al compaq
<peri_> tiene 256 de ram y 60gb de disco duro
<peri_> es que el compaq no le funciona el lector de cd está averiado y por eso lo hice de ese modo
<peri_> ¿alguna solucion?
<peri_> que no sea tirarlo a la basura jejeje
<dzup> con 265mb ram ocupas instalar algo como xubuntu o un entorno grafico minimo
<dzup> * con 256mb ram ocupas instalar algo como xubuntu o un entorno grafico minimo
<peri_> el caso es que este tenía antes el 12.4 pero se chafó el dd y ahora me veo en estas
<dzup> si trabajo antes con 12.04, reinstala la misma version
<peri_> aexiste algún modo de acceder al terminal a ver si se puede hacer algo?
<peri_> eso he hecho instalar la misma versión pero antes si lo hice desde el cd y ahora no he podido
<dzup> si lo quiere hacere asi,  bootea en recovery mode y a diagnosticar.
<peri_> como hago eso
<dzup> bootea u escoges en GRUP recovery mode
<peri_> es que no me da la opción, al prender el equipo sale el logo de ubuntu y apartir de ese punto pues todo negro y el menu ese que he puesto antes
<peri_> pulso ctrl alt y supr y no me reinicia
<dzup> antes de eso, deveria aparecerle el menu de GRUB, ahi escoges modo recover
<peri_> pues no aparece aparece solo el initializaten boot agent no se que más
<dzup> ahora 256 ram es muy poco, quizas mejor instala puppy linux
<peri_> ese se parece a ubuntu o es puro linux es que soy algo torpecillo con eso
<peri_> ahora no hay modo de reiniciar el cacharro este
<peri_> si lo hago por la fuerza bruta (desenchufando la toma de corriente) pasa algo?
<dzup> si quiere estar bien con sus 256mb ram, es mejor que se instale http://puppylinux.org/ en vez de ubuntu (Cualquier).
<dzup> y si http://puppylinux.org/ no funciona domne esa pc al museo.
<dzup> y si http://puppylinux.org/ no funciona done esa pc al museo. *
<peri_> ese lo puedo instalar directamente en el hdd tiene cdlive para ponerlo en un usb con unebotin?
<dzup> necesita ir a http://puppylinux.org y *
<dzup> corre live y corre en hd
<peri_> yo  por mi, lo tiraría a la basura, pero es de mi esposa y como se de cuenta de que me lo cargué buffff, por eso tanto empeño en repararlo
<dzup> esto pareceria SPAM pero http://puppylinux.org es su mejor opcion, despues de esto me callo.
<peri_> tiene buena pinta
<peri_> y por favor, no se calle, ilústreme que le quedaré eternamente agradecido
<peri_> bueno, seguiremos con los experimentos ya de perdidos al rio, muchas gracias dzup por su ayuda
<dzup> ok
<rocko88> que hay
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<optimusprimem> chilicuil, buenos
<chilicuil> optimusprimem: o/
<optimusprimem> chilicuil, \o
<fer_> hola, como se puede reinciar la pc a una determinada hora desde la terminal
<optimusprimem> fer_, look
<optimusprimem> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<fer_> optimusprimen gracias por la informacion
<optimusprimem> you're welcome
<Zanguetsu> hola
<Zanguetsu> o/
<Xago> hola muchachos, recibí un Dell Vostro con Ubuntu 11.10 preinstalado. Lo actualicé, y ahora intento migrar a 12.04, pero no me deja. Ya intenté con update-manager -d y con do-release-upgrade -d
<Xago> en ninguno de los casos, me indica que exista una versión más reciente
<mimecar> haz una instalación nueva
<Xago> si????
<mimecar> tardarás menos si instalas directamente la 13.04
<Xago> estaba pensando en la 12.04
<mimecar> por?
<Xago> no he bajado la 13.04 :P
<talo> nas
<MrTulias> Buenas. Al usar virtualbox el tamaño de la pantalla de los escritorios de los SOs suele ser más grande que la ventana de virtualbox (aún maximizándola), le aparecen barras de desplazamiento... ¿Qué debería ajustar, el tamaño de la pantalla del SO virtualizado?
<mimecar> nada
<chilicuil> MrTulias: instala los complementos, virtualbox guest additions y virtualbox extension pack
<MrTulias> ¿No se puede ajustar el tamaño a la ventana de alguna manera? Es molesto tener que andar capturando y liberando el puntero. Ok, voy a ver
<mimecar> te has molestado en instalar las guest adittion?
 * xoan buenas
<MrTulias> Creo que sí, voy a ver
<damian__> muy buenas tengo una consulta, soy usuario de Kubuntu 13.04 y trae como mensajeria instantanea el KDE Empathy dalo opcion de facebook, pongo como dice en el asistente mi nombre de usuario de Face la contraseña pero no se conecta, alguien sabe que debo hacer?
<mimecar> estas usando empathy en kde?
<chilicuil> damian__: la pantalla se pone blanca?, o te da un error de autenticacion?
<mimecar> lo normal sería que usaras el cliente nativo de kde
<damian__> exacto da error de que no se puede conectar, mimecar ya lo trae por defecto
<damian__> aunque no es igual que el de Ubuntu
<mimecar> usa kopete
<damian__> pero este es el nativo de Kubuntu 13.04
<mimecar> como quieras
<mimecar> si en el futuro usas otra distribución es fácil que no tengas esa versión de empathy
<damian__> si no se se conecta a todos los otros servicios, pero a Face hago como dice, incluso proe modificando el modo de autenticar pero no me conecta
<mimecar> te ha pedido facebook la autorización para añadir al programa?
<damian__> perdon me equivoque yo dije Empathy y es Telepathy
<mimecar> asegurate en la página de facebook que no has bloqueado a telepathy
<MrTulias> No los tenía instalados, pero no por molestia, por desconocimiento :p El extension pack no lo encuentro en synaptic, a ver si mejora con lo otro
<MrTulias> Gracias
<mimecar> ... has instalado virtualbox desde synaptic?
<damian__> ok
<MrTulias> Puede que sí, no me acuerdo, aunque creo que lo hice desde el centro de software
<MrTulias> ¿por?
<mimecar> es posible que no las tengas en synaptic
<damian__> no facebook no me pide ninguna autorizacion mimecar y la aplcacion no aparece en face
<mimecar> normalmente las aplicaciones de terceros se identifican mediante una Web
<mimecar> no tienes bloqueado el acceso a facebook verdad?
<damian__> no
<mimecar> tienes todas las actualizaciones del sistema puestas?
<damian__> sep
<mimecar> lanza telepathy desde una consola y mira si salen errores
<MrTulias> Las additions estaban. Suelo usar synaptic, me dice qué paquetes instala y desinstala, el centro de software no (o no sé dónde verlo)
<mimecar> si están, ponlas en la máquina virtual
<chilicuil> MrTulias: si, pero tambien se tienen que instalar en el sistema operativo guest: http://www.wdiaz.org/blog/instalar-virtualbox-guest-additions-en-ubuntu-1204/
<waflessnet> alguien ocupa prestashop ?
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-28
<ivedci89> hola, solicito algunos consejos o configuraciones o programas para ahorrar energia en ubuntu??
<ivedci89> notebook acer 5542 (la bateria no dura más de una hora cuarenta minutos y es nueva! acabo de reemplazarla...
<ivedci89> ya me instale el cpufreq para el panel y bajo a 0.8GHz, con el minimo de brillo ... consigo unas 2hs 11minutos con la bateria llena
<ivedci89> aunque al toque baja a 2hs 1m
<hendelson> Hola buenas noches alguien sabe como hacer para detectar mi monitor?
<twic> Buenos días.
<twic> Hola, voy a comprarme un Acer V3-771G i7 (tarjeta gráfica dedicada). ¿Habrá drivers para poder usar GNU/Linux?
<zerver> Buenas
<zerver> Cual seria la recomendacion para instalar libssl-dev en una version de Jaunty offline , no tengo conexion a internet , mi duda es respecto al paquete para actualizar solventando dependencias, ya que trate de instalar pero me ha dado problemas al parecer por una restriccion , politica o algo.?
<GridCube> jaunty?
<GridCube> jaunty es demasiado vieja
<GridCube> tal ves encuentres el paquete para lucid, pero no para jaunty
<zerver> GridCube: si es que como es un server que nadie le da mantenimiento ya se quedo ahi y luego no hay acceso a internet
<zerver> Pero ya vi como le puedo hacer , voy a subir un cd imagen de jaunty y de ahi lo meto como repositorio ya con eso tratare de hacer la instalacion con apt
<GridCube> suerte
<zerver> Gracias :)
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<optimusprimem> chilicuil, buenos \o
<chilicuil> hey optimusprimem o/
<optimusprimem> hello
<MAbeeTT> Qué hay en unbutu para nombres de equipo descentralizado. Antes tenía un router con dd-wrt y cargaba en la tabla del dhcp los nombres de los hosts, pero ahora no puedo.
<MAbeeTT> pretendo acceder a lso equipos por el nombre de host.
<MAbeeTT> (agregar signos de pregunta a lo primero)
<zerver> MAbeeTT: amm no se si entendi bien pero si los agregas a tu /etc/hosts
<MAbeeTT> zerver: quiero eso sin tener que agregar entradas en /etc/hosts.
<MAbeeTT> si cambia la ip de un equipo debería cambiar la entrada e nos N-1 restantes de la red.
<MAbeeTT> quiero algo a los redmond. ping nombrehost y listo.
<MAbeeTT> entonces dejo marcadores en nautilus y otras cosas. Es tedioso cambiar todo junto después
<zerver> MAbeeTT: solo que manejes tu el server dhcp en tu maquina
<MAbeeTT> y peor tener que decirle a mis padres "poné 192.168.1.101".
<MAbeeTT> el DHCP server es firmware sobre el que no tengo dominio completo, lo tiene el router hogareño tp-link/
<zerver> Si entiendo pero al no tener esa funcionalidad
<zerver> De otra manera no veo como
<MAbeeTT> mmm hay cosas al estilo zeroconf y msdns-scan, pero lo querría integrado al networkmanager. Seguro existe, no soy el primero
<MAbeeTT> zerver: parte de la solución está acá https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<MAbeeTT> Name Service Switch Configuration
<MAbeeTT> pero no doy en la tecla.
<zerver> Orale hay que leer
<zerver> :)
<MAbeeTT> claro, ahí está cómo cambiarle las prioridades de consulta DNS, pero neesito saber qué servicio levantnar en los hosts para que se anuncien.
<chilicuil> MAbeeTT: http://igshaan.wordpress.com/2010/06/02/getting-networkmanager-to-send-your-hostname-to-dhcp-server-in-fedora-13/ ?
<chilicuil> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/76564/unable-to-set-hostname-for-use-within-network
<MAbeeTT> el primero no aplica porque tengo todo con network manager y no conozco la sintaxis del equivalente a interfaces (5) de fedora.
<MAbeeTT> el segundo tampoco aplica.
<MAbeeTT> No importa, me tendré que poner a estudiar el tema.
<MAbeeTT> pensaba que tenían una respuesta bajo la manga.
<chilicuil> yo creo que si, solo tienes que ver como ejecutar send host-name..
<MAbeeTT> Les explico, con zeroconf, o upnp se puede anunciar en la LAN servicios y nombres de dominio. Así es como se ven las impresoras compartidas, el TV, etc.
<MAbeeTT> a mi me alcanza con que se vean los equipos y que eso se integre a las consultas de dns de la api regular.
<orianny_machado> hola
<orianny_machado> a todos
<chilicuil> hola orianny_machado o/
<MAbeeTT> lo de la consulta sale con el link que pasé recién, queda que se ejecute un demonio para msdns, por ejemplo.
<orianny_machado> :-D
<chilicuil> MAbeeTT: si encuentras una mejor forma, no olvides escribirla en alguna wiki, o regresar y con gusto creamos un facto, para que la siguiente persona encuentre tu respuesta bajo la manga
<MAbeeTT> ok, igual ahora lo anoto en una lista larga a procrastinar.
<MAbeeTT> chilicuil: cuál es el canal par de este en inglés?
<chilicuil> MAbeeTT: #ubuntu, tambien podrias preguntar en #ubuntu-server
<MAbeeTT> marcho a #ubuntu. si encuentro respuesta la comparto.
<chilicuil> suerte!
<orianny_machado> hice un show en #ubuntu
<omar> Hola a todos
<omar> Consulta: he conectado el móvil al pc pero no lo detecta, al hacer lsusb me muestra que está conectado el móvil, pero no logro entrar a él para así descargar algunas imágenes y vídeos que quiero guardar en el pc
<omar> alguien me puede dar alguna orientación porfa?
<GridCube> omar, que telefono?
<omar> sony xperia
<omar> he buscado algunos tutos en la web, pero no doy con uno específico, y al seguir algunos quedo varado en el intento
<GridCube> http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=256524
<omar> GridCube, gracias master, miraré eso al instante
<GridCube> http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/15295853/Xperia-y-Ubuntu.html
<omar> GridCube, la segunda opción que me das, la seguí y no me dio resultado, tal vez porque no he comprado una tarjeta sd para mi teléfono, sin embargo estoy estudiando el primer link que entregas y veré qué sucede, te cuento luego
<omar> Gracias master, os dejo para dedicarme por entero a que mi Ubuntu logre comunicarse con el xperia, un abrazo.
<Zanguetsu> hola
 * Zanguetsu off
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-29
<dzup> hola quien me da un link de un chat en grupo para fecabook con minimo 500 personas? gracias
<Guest23508> conky desaparece al darle click al desktop como puedo solucionarlo
<Guest23508> hola amigos
<Dedos> Buenos dìas, rompi mi grub y lo solucione desde la consola de windows, ahora puedo iniciar mi windows pero no mi ubutnu, ahora estoy desde el cd de Ubuntu pero no puedo reparar desde la consola con la info que eh encontrado en Google, cuando inserto los comandos me da un error que no entiendo y no encuentro informacion, agradesco si alguien me puede ayudar ya que tengo la mayor parte de archivos en Ubuntu. Gracias.
<jhon1> hola
<jhon1> yo tengo un problema con mi computador alguien me puede ayudar
<Yukiteru> que cosa??
<jhon1> esque nose como instalar paquetes bar.bz2
<jhon1> y quiero instalar un paquete pero pues ni dea
<jhon1> y ud de donde es yukuteru
<Yukiteru> venezuela
<Yukiteru> amigo que paquete estas tratando de instalar como se llama??
<leonardocr> hola
<jhon1> Frets on Fire es un juego
<jhon1> pero nose cuando lo habro me abre un achivador
<jhon1> no se como instalarlo con la consola
<jhon1> hola leonardocr
<Yukiteru> Frest of Fire creo que esta en el repositorio
<leonardocr> me gustaría saber como personalizar un CD de ubuntu, ya intenté con el UCK y con el remastersys, pero el UCK me da error cuando actualizo la paquetería del ubuntu 13.04 y con el remastersys simplemente no me crea una iso híbrida para ponerla en la USB
<leonardocr> ¿podrían ayudarme?
<jhon1> no ese no esta Yukiteru
<Yukiteru> bueno lo unico que necesitas hacer es
<Yukiteru> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Yukiteru> abrir el tar.gz y descomprimirlo
<Yukiteru> luego de eso en una terminal abre la carpeta donde descomprimiste el archivo y has los siguientes comandos
<Yukiteru> ./configure
<Yukiteru> make
<Yukiteru> make install
<jhon1> yukiteru me bota el siguiente error
<jhon1> jhon1@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<jhon1> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<jhon1> Creando árbol de dependencias
<jhon1> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<jhon1> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete build-essentials
<Yukiteru> entonces será sudop apt-get install build-essential
<Yukiteru> *sudo
<Yukiteru> [jhon1] para la poximo no pongas toda la salida de un comando en el chat o te banean
<jhon1> listo no sabia
<jhon1> esque el problema que siempre tengo esque el comando ./configure
<jhon1> me bota un error dice el directorio no existe
<Yukiteru> ese error se debe a aque descomprimes el archivo
<Yukiteru> pero no te ubicas en la carpeta usando la consola
<Yukiteru> es decir no usas el comando: cd carpeta_destino_donde_descomprimes_archivo
<jhon1> pues ya le cambie el nombre le puse f despues le coloque el comando cd f
<jhon1> y pues hay ya entro a la carpeta
<jhon1> pero nose el comando ./configure me da ese error
<Yukiteru> pues ni idea
<Yukiteru> si usa alguna otra forma para compilar la desconozco nunca he instalado ese juego
<jhon1> ahhhh bueno gracias
<jhon1> o sera porque tengo ubuntu 12.04 lts instalado desde windows
<jhon1> porque con otros paquete me sucede algo parecido
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<tak30> Buenos días
<leonardocr> hola, he estado intentando modificar un live de ubuntu 13.04 con uck pero me genera error, ya usé remastersys para intentar hacer una imagen basada en el sistema operativo que tengo instalada, pero no me generar una imagen híbrida. ¿Existe otra herramienta u otra forma de personalizar un LiveCD y que siga siendo híbrido?
<chilicuil> que es una imagen hibrida?
<leonardocr> chilicuil, son esas imágenes de CD en las que se distribuye ubuntu y derivados, las cuales pueden ser grabadas en un CD o una USB directamente (usando el comando dd)
<chilicuil> leonardocr: oh!
<leonardocr> chilicuil, tengo entendido que se llaman así, y he estado tratando de crear una a partir de un CD de ubuntu 13.04, pero no he logrado algo exitoso, ¿conoces algún método?
<chilicuil> leonardocr: no conozco una herramienta magica que lo resuelva, al menos no por mucho tiempo, algunas herramientas van y vienen, pero tan pronto hacen un cambio en Ubuntu ya no es posible seguir usandolas.., sugiero que intentes el proceso inversa, empieza de una imagen minimalista e intenta obtener un sistema instalable a partir de ella, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core/InstallationExample / https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<chilicuil> si no te apetece esa ruta, entonces sugiero que busques si existe un bugtracker de los programas que estes usando y reportes el problema
<chilicuil> o tal vez, en la ultima version en desarrollo de esos programas ya se pueda personalizar ubuntu 13.04
<leonardocr> ok chilicuil, ¿alguna vez has hecho una personalización de ubuntu?, yo intenté hacerla manualmente con esa documentación que me mostraste, pero me perdí en un paso, volveré a hacerlo por ese método, vamos a ver como me va
<chilicuil>  leonardocr no para redistribucion, lo que hago es crear un script en bash que descarga e instala todo lo que necesito, aunque ultimamente he pensado en crear un medio instalable mas profesional
<leonardocr> chilicuil, yo me veo en la necesidad, debido a que debo hacer múltiples instalaciones del ubuntu con x software preinstalado, en un sitio donde de momento no se dispone de internet, ni tampoco se dispone de unidades lectoras de CD, igualmente estaré probando, veré como me va
<leonardocr> gracias, puede que vuelva por acá otra vez
<chilicuil> leonardocr: tambien puedes revisar esto: http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS igual puedes obtener scripts o guias
<chilicuil> en general, si revisas los detalles de implementacion de cualquier sabor de ubuntu podrás encontrar formas para lograr tu objetivo =)
<ariel__> saludos y buen dia
<ariel__> necesito ayuda el centyro de software de mi ububtu abre y muestra la ventana y al instante se cierra
<mimecar> !detalles ariel__
<kubot> ariel__: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ariel__> hola saludos
<Zanguetsu> hola
<Zanguetsu> o/
<ariel__> saludos
<Chardot> Buenas o/
<Chardot> Pregunta: alguien tiene instalado Ubuntu en una Macbook Pro Retina Display?
<Xago> hola...instalé 13.04 limpio...quiero cambiar el tema y solo me aparecen Radiance y Ambiance (default)
<Xago> cómo instalo más temas? Me gusta Adwaita, pero no sé dónde está ahora
<kal> hola, alguien sabe como tener dos usuarios a la vez en skype? Hay alguna forma de activar dos veces la aplicacio skype?
<chilicuil> kal: a menos que alguien mas sepa, lo que yo haria seria lanzar una instancia de skype en ubuntu, y otra desde una maquina virtual
<kal> chilicuil: si ya lo habia pensado el recurso maq. virtual.... y calienta la mi viejito portatil... 2006.
<chilicuil> ouch
<kal> debe haber alguna forma de duplicar la aplicacion, asi como un terminal que puedo generar varias ventanas...
<ese> kal,  que aplicacion?
<caravel> chilicuil: que si, se puede
<caravel> chilicuil: echo USER PASSWORD | skype --pipelogin
<caravel> (para cada cuenta)
<caravel> y tendras varias ventanas de la aplicacion
 * caravel hola todos o/
<caravel> perdon, era para kal, no? ^^
<chilicuil> caravel: ohh!, cool!
<caravel> bienvenido/a
<chilicuil> caravel: !skype <- ahora esta ahi tu solucion, gracias!
<chilicuil> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce tu webcam pero cheese si, quizás ayude si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « D_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto. Si deseas ejecutar varias instancias de Skype al mismo tiempo, ejecuta « echo USER PASSWORD | skype --pipelogin »
<caravel> :)
<kal> caravel: chilicuil lo he ejecutado « echo USER PASSWORD | skype --pipelogin » pero no va, solo me permite uno
<kal> no ejecutar varias instancias de Skype
<kal> uso ubuntu 12.04
<esmo> nuiion
<esmo> se desconecta
<esmo> b
<esmo> hg
<esmo> h
<esmo> h
<esmo> g
<esmo> g
<esmo> bjh
<Matias24> te leemos
<esmo> O:-)
 * Zanguetsu off and out
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-30
<Dedos> Buenas noches, rompi mi grub y lo solucione desde la consola de windows, ahora puedo iniciar mi windows pero no mi ubutnu, ahora estoy desde el cd de Ubuntu pero no puedo reparar desde la consola con la info que eh encontrado en Google, cuando inserto los comandos me da un error que no entiendo y no encuentro informacion, agradesco si alguien me puede ayudar ya que tengo la mayor parte de archivos en Ubuntu. Gracias.
<GridCube_> !bootrepair
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'bootrepair'.
<GridCube_> merde
<GridCube_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<GridCube_> Dedos, ^^
<GridCube_> instalte boot-repair y pone "reparar boot" y listo
<Dedos> ok, voy a verlo
<Dedos> me lo descargo y en un rato vuelvo a ver
<Dedos> gracias GridCube_
<pizalahuella> buenas noches amigos
<pizalahuella> tengo instalado el lubuntu , conocen algun programa similar al feedingbotle para pasarme ?
<GridCube_> ni idea
<GridCube_> !pirateria | pizalahuella
<kubot> pizalahuella: Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<pizalahuella> bueno gracias igual
<talo> hola
<javiorg> hola a todos
<successus_> salud
<successus_> GatoLoko, !! saludos
<successus> listo
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<Zanguetsu> Xavier89, hola
<Xavier89> como andas?
<Zanguetsu> todo bien y tu
<Xavier89> bien bien
<Zanguetsu> que bueno
<successus> holas Zanguetsu
<successus> salud Xavier89
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Xavier89> hola
<successus> salud chilicuil
<chilicuil> successus o/, Xavier89 o/
<successus> o/
<Dedos> buenas, hace unos dias sin querer borre el grub de mi arranque dual con Windows, mediante la consola con el cd de instalacion de Windows pude arreglar el arranque de Windows pero no de linux. ayer me digo GridCube  que intentara con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair pero no me repara, tambíen lo eh hecho con estos dos programas:
<Dedos> http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php/Recuperar_GRUB
<Dedos> y con este turorial me da un error que ahora lo pegare en un pastebin
<Dedos> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/07/recuperar-el-arranque-o-grub2-de-ubuntu.html Ya les pego el error que me genera.
<Dedos> olvide que estoy desde windows, perdon.
<successus> es que no tenias que haber arreglado el arranque de windows
<successus> xD
<successus> tenias que haberte puesto a arreglar el grub y se hubiera arreglado los dos
<successus> Dedos, en la bios tienes el uefi y secure boot y fast boot desactivados?
<Dedos> ya me fijo, entro luego con el cd de ubuntu?
<successus> si desactivas eso te tendria que dejar reparar el grub
<Dedos> voy a buscar un net así podemos ir hablando misntras tanto
<Dedos> ya vengo
<successus> yo no se como se repara :P
<successus> pero si que se que con el uefi activado el grub2 no se instala
<successus> comprobado en mi propio pc
<successus> arranca y se instala todo y luego no tienes dual boot
<Dedos> si con los programas me decia que me los instalaba, lo raro que el boot repair no detecta el Ubuntu, en la parte para desinstalar los so solo reconoce al Windows
<GridCube> Dedos, boot-repair no ve ubuntu?
<GridCube> O_o
<Dedos> no...
<GridCube> aparece la particion de donde esta ubuntu en el escritorio cuando estas en una live session?
<Dedos> en la para desistalar los SO solo me aparecen dos Windows
<successus> a ver si.... te cargastes la particion root
<successus> la /
<successus> xD
<Dedos> GridCube: no comprendi lo que me preguntastes
<GridCube> cuando cargas una sesion live, en el escritorio te aparece un monton de discos
<GridCube> o en nautilus
<GridCube> capas que en mainbuntu no aparecen en el escritorio
<GridCube> pero seguro que en nautilus si aparecen al costado todas las particiones posibles de ser montadas
<GridCube> la de windows y las de ubuntu
<Dedos2> si es lo que pienso desde la consla veo todas las particiones
<GridCube> tons monta la de ubuntu y ejecuta boot-repair otra ves
<Dedos2> el ubuntu esta instalado en el svda 5
<GridCube> tal ves no la vio antes pero si esta montada si la va a ver
<Dedos2> tiene consola de reparacion ubuntu? Porque yo todo lo eh hecho con el cd
<Dedos2> bueno, igualmente necesitaria del cd siempre, pero a lo que me refiero si es lo mismo usar la consola probando el so
<chilicuil> Dedos2: si, al iniciar con el grub, si presionas <Esc> puedes entrar en modo 'seguro', desde ahi puedes entrar a una consola para reparar tu sistema (sin sistema grafico)
<Dedos2> chilicuil: yo no puedo arrancar el so porque no tengo el grub
<chilicuil> Dedos2: oh!, entonces si vas a tener que hacerlo con un live dvd
<Dedos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6044582/ Aqui pueden ver la consola
<Dedos> ahora hare eso en la bios y intentare nuevamente con el boot repair
<Dedos2> successus: me podrias repetir lo de la bios? No logro verlo en el irclog
<successus> desactivar el uefi
<successus> fast boot
<successus> secure boot
<successus> si lo tuviera tu bios, si no nada
<Dedos2> ahí le estoy dando con el boot repair disk, me fijo algo mas GridCube ?
<Dedos2> aquí el log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6044615
<GridCube> Dedos2, no ve nada de ubuntu
<GridCube> en sda5 deveria estar no?
<Dedos2> GridCube: si... supongo...
<Dedos2> tienes un paste de la consola anteriormente en el otro enlace
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> yo reinstalaria ubuntu
<Dedos2> GridCube: el tema que tengo archivos allí, y como buen Seo nunca respalde nada...
<GridCube> ha
<GridCube> Dedos2, podes tratar de recuperar el mbr con testdisk
<Dedos2> tengo muchos archivos con trabajo duro...
<Dedos2> GridCube: cual es el test disk?
<GridCube> !testdisk
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'testdisk'.
<GridCube> chale
<GridCube> https://www.google.com.ar/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=testdisk&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=F8AgUo7cPJHo9gSZr4CoBA
<Dedos2> pero tiene algun tipo de recuperador?
<Dedos2> por lo que veo es para recuperar particiones
<Dedos2> bueno, es una lastima ya me avivare a tener todo un respaldo... con tantos servicios de nube que hay...
<GridCube> Dedos2, particiones, mbr, discos muertos, lo que quieras
<GridCube> es como el dios de los recuperadores de informacion
<Dedos2> tu tendrias unos minutos para hecharme una mano?
<GridCube> hoy no
<GridCube> la wiki de testdisk es muy buena
<Dedos2> ok vere con la wiki
<Dedos2> successus_: GridCube debo devolver esta netbook
<Dedos2> muchas gracias por su tiempo
<GridCube> Dedos2, desde una live sesion tenes xchat
<GridCube> P:
<Dedos2> si, me voy a poner a respaldar lo del windows
<Dedos2> lo poco que tengo al menos y con un hirrens boot borron y cuenta nueva
<Yukiteru> hola a todos
<chilicuil> hola Yukiteru o/
<esmo> awertuop+
<esmo> çlkjhgfdsasrtyio
<GridCube> !spam | esmo
<kubot> esmo: En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<successus_> una pregunta rapida :P
<successus_> puedo cambiar el tipo de procesador del kernel, sin tener que bajarme el ultimo kernel >_<
<successus_> me salen todos los tutoriales que me baje el kernel de kernel.org
<successus_> pero yo solo quiero cambiar 2 o 3 parametros del que tengo
<successus_> y asi no pierdo los parches de ubuntu etc
<chilicuil> successus_: que parametros quieres cambiar?
<chilicuil> algunos parametros pueden modifcarse desde /etc/modprobe.d/
<successus_> basicamente el del tipo de procesador, poco mas
<successus_> en modprobe no son los modulos?
<chilicuil> no entiendo muy bien a que te refieres con tipo de procesador
<chilicuil> successus_: sip
<successus_> cuando haces el makekonfig, te sale para elegir i386, i686, x86_64....
<successus_> atom
<successus_> etc etc
<chilicuil> successus_: quieres que tu kernel este optimizado para tu tipo de procesador?, si es asi.., tienes que recompilar forzosamente
<successus_> no me importa recompilar, si puedo recompilar el que viene de casa
<successus_> el tema es que no quiero perder los parches de ubuntu
<successus_> si meto un kernel nuevo y tampoco se pierden... pues me daria igual entonces poner uno nuevo xD
<successus_> pero creo que si que los pierdo, no se
<chilicuil> successus_: en ese caso, descarga los fuentes de los paquetes del kernel, y recompilas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<pizalahuella> buenas amigos..
<chilicuil> successus: si, si descargas de kernel.org perderas los parches de ubuntu
<pizalahuella> acabo de descargar firefox de la web oficial, podrían decirme como se instala ?
<successus> gracias!
<successus> :D
<successus> pizalahuella, en ubuntu?
<chilicuil> successus: suerte! =)
<successus> no se descarga de la web oficial
<successus> y si se te baja un .deb basicamente es darle 2 clics
<successus> xD
<pizalahuella> ya esta lo instalo del lubuntu software center y listo
<successus> sip :)
<pizalahuella> successus: gracias, lo estoy bajndo del lsc
<pizalahuella> lubuntu
<successus> nada
<successus> ahi tienes muchisimas aplicaicones
<successus> aplicaciones
<successus> echale un ojo por si te gusta otra
<successus> bueno ahora a esperar media hora y luego a ver si arranca xD
<leonardocr> hola a todos
<leonardocr> me gustaría saber si alguien aquí ha logrado hacer un liveCD (híbrido) para algún ubuntu 13.04 que me pueda guiar un poco, ya intenté con el uck, el remastersys y por el método manual, creo que el método manual es el que me ha dado un mejor resultado hasta ahora pero me falló igual, así que no se si sea por algo que hice mal
<leonardocr> necesito algo de ayuda con eso del hacer un liveCD personalizado
<leonardocr> hola chilicuil
<chilicuil> hey leonardocr o/
<leonardocr> no volví a probar el uck ni el remastersys, sinó que me he limitado a este tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization, creé la iso, al menos arranca, pero no hace nada más, cuando le doy instalar ubuntu falla
<chilicuil> leonardocr: ubuntu usa ubiquity para instalarse, has revisado si da algun error particular?
<chilicuil> leonardocr: descargaste una version reciente verdad? (en el tutorial, las versiones que manejan son viejas)
<deamonologist> !UEFI
<kubot> UEFI es una especificación que define una interface (puente) entre el sistema operativo y el firmware base, es un remplazo del BIOS. Para mayor información sobre UEFI ver: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface . Para instalar Ubuntu y sus derivados en equipos con UEFI habilitado ver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI (inglés)
<ivedci89> hola, existe en ubuntu lgun software para controlar una red de clientes que obtienen ciertos descuentos al traer nuevos clientes?
<leonardocr> agh... chilicuil, si trato de modificar la versión 13.04, ¿conoces otro tutorial parecido para versiones actuales?
<leonardocr> chilicuil, no me sale el error, sólo se queda booteando y mostrando el logo "Kubuntu"
<chilicuil> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch =)
<chilicuil> leonardocr: funciona la parte livecd?
<leonardocr> chilicuil, no, sólo dije que booteaba el cd, pero no avanza del logo del kubuntu o saca un error
<chilicuil> leonardocr: oh!, crei que solo no funcionaba el instalador..
<deamonologist> ese      32686  2.1  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   14:07   2:15 [skype] <defunct>
<deamonologist> ese:~$ cat /proc/32686/status | grep -i ppid
<deamonologist> PPid:	1
<chilicuil> leonardocr: en ese caso, sugiero que pases una tty (probablemente la 7) y veas por que falla
<deamonologist> como matas un zombie sin matar init 1?
<chilicuil> leonardocr: si no arranca puede ser un error al momento de descomprimir casper, el kernel u otra cosa
<deamonologist> skype deja un zombie con init 1 como parent proceso, wtf?
<deamonologist> ni pkil ni mkill ni nada lo mata
<chilicuil> te estan vigilando o.o
<leonardocr> chilicuil, veo dos errores, solamente veo lo siguiente "pwconv: failed to change the mode of /etc/passwd to 0600" o "mount all event fail"
<deamonologist> quizas estan espiandome nsa
<leonardocr> chilicuil y se queda en la línea que dice "Starting cups-browsed"
<chilicuil> leonardocr: esos dos errores, los ves siempre o son intermitentes?
<leonardocr> cuando le doy instalar kubuntu, inicia el proceso de carga del sistema el primero que muestra es ese de "pwconv... " en la mitad dice lo de "mount all event fail" y sigue cargando unas cuantas cosas, hasta que se detiene en lo de "cups"
<leonardocr> chilicuil, http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/2339/yed3.png es lo que te digo que me sale
<deamonologist> chilicuil,  lol mira el ultimo post que puse http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Ubuntu-12-04-Precise-32bits-or-64bits-Do-not-connect-please-help/td-p/1831059
<successus> una preguntita, para compilar el kernel usando
<successus> make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers
<successus> puedo hacerlo donde quiera?
<successus> xq me quedo sin espacio xD
<successus> la cosa es cambiarlo de particion en root se come 10gb
<successus> o tiene que ser en o tiene que compilarse en /usr/src por narices :S
<chilicuil> puede ser donde sea successus
<chilicuil> con que las fuentes esten donde se compila, con eso basta
<successus> gracias :)
<successus> me he quedado sin espacio y esto continua xD
<successus> ahora lo metere en home
<chilicuil> cuando se trata del kernel, lo compilo en ~/.tmp
<successus> jummmm
<successus> pero eso lo tengo dentro de la particion root
<successus> bueno no xD
<successus> no he dicho nada :P
<successus> bueno a ver si el bleachbit me apaña esto ahora que me he quedado sin espacio en root >_>
<eL_magiCo> hola
<eL_magiCo> alguien me aconseja
<eL_magiCo> voy a instalar linux a un netbook
<eL_magiCo> la pantala 12 pulgasd
<eL_magiCo> 170gb disco duro
<eL_magiCo> 1,5 ghz
<eL_magiCo> 2gb de ram
<eL_magiCo> que distribucion le iria bien?
<successus> el_magiCo, kubuntu supongo
<successus> esa la ira de PM
<el_magiCo> ahh
<el_magiCo> guay
<el_magiCo>  Netbook Remix la as probado?
<el_magiCo> ubuntu netbook remix?
<successus> esa es vieja
<successus> ahora mismo estan con el unity
<successus> que se supone que está echa expresamente para portatiles
<el_magiCo> ah
<successus> vamos la ubuntu normal
<successus> pero eso ya a gustos...
<successus> con kubuntu te ira algo mas rapidilla
<successus> pero aun asi ubuntu te ira 100mil veces mejor que cualquier windows
<successus> xD
<el_magiCo> si
<el_magiCo> tengo por ahi los cds
<el_magiCo> de xubuntu
<el_magiCo> fuduntu
<el_magiCo> kubuntu
<el_magiCo> crunchbang
<el_magiCo> ace 1 años o asi , grabe todo en cds
<el_magiCo> pero queria saber si habia alguna mas o alguien sabia algo que me podia aportar
<el_magiCo> tambien habia pensado en cojer la iso de ubuntu
<el_magiCo> y modificarla
<el_magiCo> quitarle todo lo que trae por defecto que no voy a usar en el pequeñoo...
<el_magiCo> y si pudiera modificar unity y pponerle gnome clasic o xfce estaria de puta madre, pero creo que no se puede , nose..
<successus> eso ya tu lo que veas
<successus> pero para hacer eso
<successus> te instalas directamente xubuntu
<successus> xD
<successus> o kubuntu
<el_magiCo> voy a tirarle entonces
<el_magiCo> voy a mirar un par de videos en youtube y le instalo la qe me guste+
<el_magiCo> una pregunta ,
<el_magiCo> la version lst es la 12.04 no?
<el_magiCo> para cuando va a sair la proxima ubuntu ?
<el_magiCo> imagino que sera despues de lla 13.04  sera una LTS?
<successus> la 14.04 será la proxima
<el_magiCo> que bien ,,,
<successus> abril del año que viene
<el_magiCo> para cuand tendremos que esperar?
<successus> las versiones si te fijas con el año y mes
<el_magiCo> yya tengo ganas
<successus> 13.04 abril de 2013
<successus> en octubre sacan la 13.10
<successus> 14.04 abril del año que viene
<el_magiCo> si algo e oido de la 13.10 pero no sabia si era cierto
<successus> cada 2 años una lts
<el_magiCo> ahhhh
<el_magiCo> pues me acuerdo que cuando me instale la 11 o la 12 lts
<successus> y cada 6 meses una edicionc con año y medio de soporte
<el_magiCo> creo que salio para 5 años la LTS
<successus> seria o la 12 o la 10
<successus> nop, las lts son de 3
<el_magiCo> ok , ok
<el_magiCo> esperaremos haber con que nos sorprenden
<successus> en la 14.04 sacaran un movil
<successus> para usarlo de movil/pc
<successus> reinciio
<el_magiCo> ah
<el_magiCo> sii?
<el_magiCo> ubunutu para el movil ,
<el_magiCo> yo lo quierooooo ,
<el_magiCo> android me tiene arto
<successus_> vaya tela
<successus_> xD
<successus_> al fin recupere mi espacio
<successus_> me toco borrar la papelera
<el_magiCo> que paso
<el_magiCo> ubuntu para el movil tiene que ser lo maximo
<el_magiCo> yo estoy arto de androdi
<successus_> nada que me puse a compilar
<successus_> y se peto la particion root
<el_magiCo> pufff
<el_magiCo> vaya tela!!
<el_magiCo> pero que compilas?
<el_magiCo> un programa por ejempplo?
<el_magiCo> un codigo?
<el_magiCo> y por eso se va root ala mierda?
<el_magiCo> que has echo con /root?
<deamonologist> !lengua el_magiCo
<kubot> el_magiCo: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<el_magiCo> +JAJAJA lo siento , era una expresion
<successus_> el_magiCo, el kernel
<successus_> lo compile en la particion root /
<successus_> y se comio todo el espacio y seguia
<successus_> xD
<successus_> pero ya esta listo
<successus_> voy a ver un capitulo de archer y a la cama
<successus_> nada que un rm -r no pueda solucionar
<iusacell> hola no puedo clonar imagenes desde mi servidor clonezilla con ubuntu 12.04 lts, anteriormente con esta configuracion podia sin problemas, me fallo el ubuntu lo volvi a configurarr en mas de una pc y en todas me manda el mensaje de
<iusacell> drbl-client-boot is finiched starting rcS
<iusacell> otro mensaje es *starting AppArmor profiles
<iusacell> mountall stop/waiting
<iusacell> conf tarjeta de red
<iusacell> auto eth0
<iusacell> iface eth0 inet static
<iusacell> address 10.x.x.230
<iusacell> netmask 255.255.248.0
<iusacell> gateway 10.x.x.1
<iusacell> dns-search localnet
<iusacell> dns-nameservers 10.x.x.1 10.x.x.0
<iusacell> auto eth0:1
<iusacell> iface eth0:1 inet static
<iusacell> address 10.x.x.1
<iusacell> netmask 255.255.255.0
<iusacell> wget http://drbl.nchc.org.tw/GPG-KEY-DRBL
<iusacell> apt-key add GPG-KEY-DRBL
<iusacell> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main restricted universe multiverse
<iusacell> deb http://drbl.sourceforge.net/drbl-core drbl stable
<iusacell> corro los soguientes comandos
<iusacell> sudo apt-get update
<iusacell> sudo apt-get install drbl
<iusacell> sudo /usr/sbin/drblsrv -i
<iusacell> sudo /usr/sbin/drblpush -i
<iusacell> sudo /usr/sbin/dcs
<iusacell> quedo atento
<iusacell> gracias
<pizalahuella> buenas noches
<pizalahuella> alguien tiene a mano un script para crear un marcador de facebook con firefox ?
<pizalahuella> perdon me explico
<pizalahuella> quiero poner un icono en el escritorio que abra facebook directamente en firefox
<pizalahuella> me explicaría alguien como hacerlo en lubuntu ?
<Yukiteru> Porque no pones un acceso de Firefox y una vez que des clic te abre facebook como pagina principal es la misma vaina
<pizalahuella> no es la idea, lo que dijo el amigo Yukiteru me dejaría como pagina de inicio face y eso no es lo que busco..
<pizalahuella> yo no uso face pero mi señora si , es un icono para que ella entre facilmente
<pizalahuella> se que no es dificil solo que no recuerdo como era el script...
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-31
<yencidani> hola
<leonardocr> hola a todos
<ariel__> saludos necesito una
<ariel__> instale wine pero al tratar de inastalr .exe no me da la obcion con clic derecho
<Micromega> Hola! .. alguien por aqui con paciencia para ayudarme, si es posible, es un problema critico, Kernel panic
<successus_> salud
<successus_> weeeeee
<successus_> ya puse mi kernel
<successus_> xD
<Xavier89> hola
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> necesito una manita
<manel2020> se me ocurrio la feliz idea de instalar el wolfenstein-enemy-territory, y como no tengo el bug del sonido
<manel2020> miro y aparecen soluciones .. pero resulta que no funciona ninguna
<manel2020> se me ocurre que .... y es lo que no he visto en nigun foro que quizas deberian decir como averigurar si tienes pulse o alsa (sin instalar , es decir que tienes instalado)
<manel2020> pues eso ¿como se si tengo alsa o pulse en mi ubuntu?
<mimecar> ubuntu usa pulse audio
<manel2020> no lo niego... lo que ocurre es que decia que instalara unos paquetes oss-alsa y ahora no se que narices tengo
<manel2020> no se como dejarlo como al principio
<mimecar> estas siguiendo las instrucciones para ubuntu 13.04?
<manel2020> no , estoy siguiendo las instrucciones para "linux" en general apuntan a versiones distintas pero el "tip" es identico
<mimecar> busca las instrucciones para tu versión concreta de ubuntu
<manel2020> no las hay...
<manel2020> no hay instrucciones concretas para ninguna version, viene diciendo algo asi como...
<manel2020> instale el paquete tal, en el fichero de configuracion del et cambie tal y listo... (no hay version ubuntu concreta, solo confirmaciones de usuarios)
<manel2020> se que este no es el sitio para pregunar sobre ET, estoy preguntando como averiguo que drivers de sonido estan ahora activos en mi ubuntu
<manel2020> me dices que pulse,,, vale no voy a negar eso... pero ¿como lo verifico?
<manel2020> como se que no he instalado otros drives?
<manel2020> ahh y que el problema del sonido solo me afecta al ET , el sonido funciona correctamente en cualquier otra cosa
<Biblioclasta> pulse usa alsa
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=wolfestein+enemy+territory+ubuntu+13.04+audio
<mimecar> ninguno de los resultados para ubuntu 13.04 te funcionan?
<manel2020> no mimecar (ya he preguntado a dios)
<manel2020> no tengo , ni he dicho que mi version fuese la 13.04
<manel2020> tengo la 10.04
<manel2020> si es out-date, pero me va perita
<mimecar> la 10.04 me parece que ya no tiene soporte
<manel2020> salvo ese detalle
<mimecar> no deberías usarla, pero es tu equipo
<manel2020> mira en el enlace de busquedas de google, he visto incluso el de KDE (que no uso)
<manel2020> todos los enlaces que se muestran se me muestran como ya visitados... ¿quieres un screen?
<mimecar> si ya has probado todo, entonces poco puedo hacer
<manel2020> pues simplemente "olvidarse que es ET" y que necesito saber como averiguar que esta manejando el sonido en ubuntu
<manel2020> algo de dmesg?? ni idea
<Biblioclasta> si tienes instalado pulse y esta corriendo pulse, puedes asumir que lo maneja pulse
<mimecar> abre el control de volumen de gnome y mira si te lo dice
<manel2020> no lo dice mimecar (es tan obvio... )
<Biblioclasta> manel2020, seguramente tienes instalado alsa y pulse, pulse maneja alsa, si instalas el mixer de pulse puedes ver que plugin esta manejando el audio
<Biblioclasta> que seguramente es el de alsa
<manel2020> mixser de pulse??
<manel2020> acabo de lanzar el alsamixer por consola
<manel2020> voy a tratar de averiguar que he de hacer y como se llma el pulsemixer?? (ni idea si se llama asi)
<Biblioclasta> si, también hay un mixer de pulse, que no vine instalado por default que da bastante más información
<Biblioclasta> el paquete se llama pavucontrol
<Biblioclasta> pulse audio volumen control
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<manel2020> lo tengo instalado tambien tengo el otro el alsamixer
<manel2020> lanzo el pavucontrol (haber que dice)
<Biblioclasta> ok entonces estas con la configuración normal
<manel2020> sale un modo grafico...
<manel2020> uhmm
<manel2020> dice en solpa reproduccion algo de alsa.. (menudo lio)
<Biblioclasta> claro, es el plugins de alsa seguramente lo que dice
<manel2020> uhmm
<manel2020> bueno gracias por la ayuda... pero lo que he visto es que "no tengo ni idea de como solucionar el problema"...
<manel2020> menudo jaleo
<manel2020> ostia!!
<manel2020> ya funciona!!
<manel2020> ni idea de como
<manel2020> pero funciona
<manel2020> lo unico que sabia era que la consola del juego me decia que estaba el sonido en muted...
<Biblioclasta> ahh
<manel2020> y iba al os mixer de ubuntu graficos y de consola y todo bien, nada muted
<manel2020> ejecute el pv... (no me acuerdo)
<manel2020> lo cerre
<manel2020> y wala
<manel2020> vale
<manel2020> mi gozo en un pozo
<manel2020> problema creo con los permisos
<manel2020> ahora si lanzo el "sript" el audio funciona
<manel2020> pero... no se descarga nada de los servidores (da fails) eso no ocurria ni ocure si lanzo solo et...
<manel2020> ¿cambio el propietario al script? cambio los permisos al /user/local/games/loquesea??
<manel2020> es decir o escucho  y no juego, o juego y no escucho
<mimecar> ¿las instrucciones te dicen que tienes que ponerlo en las carpetas del sistema?
<manel2020> no hay instruciones... hay un .run y lo hace asi...
<mimecar> el instalador tiene que dejar bien los permisos
<manel2020> o sea .. las instrucciones son muy claras, cambie persmisos de ejecucion al .run y nada mas.
<Biblioclasta> esta instalado globalmente o en la carpeta local?
<manel2020> el .run (ultma version 2.06b) lo hace en usr/local/games... anteriores lo hacian en ... shared
<Biblioclasta> para probar si es problema de permiso corre el scrip con sudo a ver si eso lo arregla
<manel2020> ya lo hice
<Biblioclasta> y que paso?
<manel2020> pero.. no se olle
<manel2020> sudo sh script
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> el instalador del juego lo has puesto con el usuario normal o como root?
<manel2020> ha puesto root
<manel2020> los permisos lo establecio como root
<manel2020> lance el instaldor como user
<mimecar> si lo has lanzado como usuario
<mimecar> el juego está en tu carpeta de usuario
<amsa> hola
<amsa> hay alguien online
<manel2020> ademas de estar en usr/local/... hay otra carpeta en home/user/.nombre
<manel2020> si amsa
<manel2020> hola
<amsa> que guay
<amsa> jej
<amsa> me algro de hablar con personas como vosotros
<amsa> sin conceros me parece que sois unos rofesionales jj
<manel2020> entonces creo que si uso sudo con el script no coje la carpeta de usuario... y no funciona el sonido
<manel2020> si lo uso como user , el sonido va pero no tiene permisos para (aqui lo raro) grabar en la carpeta de usuario...
<mimecar> manel2020, si el juego te funciona sin sudo, no uses sudo
<manel2020> el juego funciona sin sudo , pero no se puede jugar (son cosas distintas)
<manel2020> que se ejecute no significa que se pueda jugar
<mimecar> has lanzado el juego desde la consola y apuntado los errores?
<manel2020> yes
<manel2020> dos consolas
<mimecar> los has buscado?
<manel2020> la de linux y la del juego
<manel2020> te lo estoy diciendo
<manel2020> problemas fail, quiere grabar archivos de los servidores de juegos y no le deja
<manel2020> creo que es porque no tiene permisos
<mimecar> ¿ese es el texto exacto de error que te da?
<manel2020> un segundo
<amsa> pued echar un cable
<manel2020> te pongo literalmente lo que pone. veras que al final no sirve de nada salvo para concluir que es un problema de permisos..
<amsa> aunque no se de que se trata la verdad jej
<manel2020> Sudo sh script
<manel2020> Need paks: @nq/z_adds.pk3@nq/z_adds.pk3@nq/zzz_nqbg2p.pk3@nq/zzz_nqbg2p.pk3@nq/zzz_nqBG1n.pk3@nq/zzz_nqBG1n.pk3@nq/nq_v1.2.9_3.pk3@nq/nq_v1.2.9_3.pk3@nq/nq_b_v1.2.9_6.pk3@nq/nq_b_v1.2.9_6.pk3@etmain/zzz_campaignbg33.pk3@etmain/zzz_campaignbg33.pk3@etmain/snatch3.pk3@etmain/snatch3.pk3@etmain/school.pk3@etmain/school.pk3
<manel2020> Need paks: @nq/z_adds.pk3@nq/z_adds.pk3@nq/zzz_nqbg2p.pk3@nq/zzz_nqbg2p.pk3@nq/zzz_nqBG1n.pk3@nq/zzz_nqBG1n.pk3@nq/nq_v1.2.9_3.pk3@nq/nq_v1.2.9_3.pk3@nq/nq_b_v1.2.9_6.pk3@nq/nq_b_v1.2.9_6.pk3@etmain/zzz_campaignbg33.pk3@etmain/zzz_campaignbg33.pk3@etmain/snatch3.pk3@etmain/snatch3.pk3@etmain/school.pk3@etmain/school.pk3
<mimecar> manel2020, usa pastebin que está para algo
<mimecar> dentro de un rato podrás hablar
<mimecar> !paste manel2020
<kubot> manel2020: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<manel2020> Sys_Error: failed to remove outdated '/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/nq/default.cfg' file:
<manel2020> "Permission denied"
<manel2020> eso es con ./script
<mimecar> manel2020, usa pastebin, el bot del canal te ha silenciado
<manel2020> venga un saludo..
<mimecar> pon el texto en pastebin y pega el enlace
<manel2020> si estoy silenciado ¿para que? quien lo va leer?
<manel2020> pues nada gracias
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no ves los mensajes que salen en el canal?
<m4v> manel2020: te silenció por 1 minuto
<mimecar> * uBOTu-fr pone modo +q a #Ubuntu-es *!*@223.145.165.83.dynamic.mundo-r.com
<mimecar> * uBOTu-fr pone modo -q a #Ubuntu-es *!*@223.145.165.83.dynamic.mundo-r.com
<manel2020> no veo mensajes del canal
<mimecar> esos dos mensajes les han aparecido a todos los usuarios del canal
<m4v> manel2020: bueno, no importa, el tema es que cuando pegás mucho texto en el canal el bot te silencia temporalmente, así que por favor usa el pastebin para evitar eso.
<manel2020> pues yo no los veo y sinceramente me parece una cosa para perder el tiempo... (no digo que no tenga utilidad)
<manel2020> no veo la utilidad de usar paste bin
<manel2020> ya que es una frase
<manel2020> Sys_Error: failed to remove outdated '/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/nq/default.cfg' file:
<manel2020> "Permission denied"
<manel2020> hace falta paste bin?? ->> NOOOOOO
<manel2020> lo otro era para que se viese que si descargaba contenidos , lo que hace cuando funciona
<mimecar> los mensajes de error suelen ser varias líneas
<manel2020> es decir este mensaje debe cambiar al oto
<mimecar> si estas seguro que ese es el único mensaje lanzalo con sudo
<manel2020> te pego el resto que es un log con ok si quieres
<manel2020> que si los pk3 contienen tantos archivos y estan ok
<manel2020> pero si insistis en solicitarme informacion que no es relevante... lo hare gustosamente
<mimecar> ok, lánzalo con sudo
<m4v> manel2020: cuál es el link que estás usando?
<manel2020> link para k?
<manel2020> al lanzarlo con sudo -> funciona el juego ->SIN SONIDO
<manel2020> sin sudo -> funciona el juego-> con sonido -> PERO NO SE PUEDE JUGAR PORQUE NO SE PUEDEN DESCARGAR COSAS DE LOS SERVERS
<manel2020> el error -> Sys_Error: failed to remove outdated '/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/nq/default.cfg' file: 16:15
<manel2020> "Permission denied"
<manel2020> que hago? cambio los persisos de usr/local/games ??
<manel2020> me parece algo drastico...
<mimecar> no lo hagas
<mimecar> haz limpieza de lo que has instalado e instala de nuevo http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/12444
<manel2020> exacto
<m4v> manel2020: pensé que estabas siguiendo un link para instalarlo
<manel2020> estoy ahi
<manel2020> mimecar
<manel2020> despues de hacer eso
<mimecar> si ya has borrado el juego y la configuración ponlo de nuevo
<manel2020> ya te dije que todos los enlaces estaban visitados (no lo decia por decir)
<manel2020> hice eso
<manel2020> instale
<manel2020> y el juego funciona pero sin sonido..
<manel2020> y eso que dicen que el bug esta corregido
<manel2020> pues no
<manel2020> me bajo el script
<manel2020> cambio la ruta
<manel2020> y el juego tiene sonido (pero la consola dice que muted)
<mimecar> sólo lo tienes que instalar con sudo
<mimecar> y después lanzarlo desde el menú, no necesitas lanzarlo con sudo
<manel2020> un user de aqui me dijo que usara  pavucontrol
<manel2020> y wala
<manel2020> tengo sonido
<manel2020> pero no descarga contenidos de los servers
<manel2020> es decir no se puede jugar
<manel2020> ¿alguna aclaracion mas?
<mimecar> si has eliminado antes la configuración del juego, ninguna
<manel2020> si lo lanzo desde el menu , no hay sonido
<manel2020> si segui los pasos
<manel2020> el script del juego lo que hace es cambiar el emviroment
<manel2020> es decir variables para el juego
<manel2020> se me ocurre una cosilla
<manel2020> el path del juego
<manel2020> GAME_PATH="/usr/local/games/enemy-territory"
<manel2020> cambiarlo al path del user
<manel2020> mierda
<manel2020> la carpeta .etwolf que esta dentro de /home/user/.etwolf pertence a root
<mimecar> es lo que pasa cuando usas sudo
<manel2020> quizas tenga que decirle que no.. que pertece a otro
<manel2020> chmod ??
<manel2020> no?
<mimecar> haz la prueba y lo verás
<manel2020> se me ocurre dos cosas que combinadas son 4 opciones
<manel2020> cambiar los permisos de la carpeta user y el path del script
<mimecar> si modificas las carpetas del sistema, te quedarás sin sistema
<manel2020> ahora tengo root y user/local/games
<manel2020> voy a cambia a user y mantengo el path
<manel2020> duda
<m4v> manel2020: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500435
<manel2020> $ chown -R user .etwolf
<manel2020> o
<m4v> medio raro, onda que hay que tocar el proc para tener sonido
<manel2020> $ chown -R :jaime musica -> al grupo
<manel2020> consejo??
<manel2020> $ chown -R :user .etwolf -> al grupo
<m4v> con jaime:jaime
<manel2020> ambos no?
<manel2020> propietario y grupo?
<manel2020> eso pensaba
<m4v> normalmente mantenés los 2 iguales, a no ser que tengas cancha con los permisos y quieras hacer algo complicado.
<manel2020> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaala
<manel2020> funcionado
<manel2020> con sonido
<manel2020> y normal
<manel2020> uffffff
<manel2020> es decir resumido (despues de lidiar) -> la carpeta del juego de usuario /home/user/.etwolf -> tiene que pertenecer al user y al grupo user..
<mimecar> o no usar sudo para lanzar el juego
<manel2020> ??
<manel2020> comor??
<mimecar> la carpeta de configuración la tenías con los permisos mal
<manel2020> que tiene que ver eso??
<mimecar> porque lanzaste el juego con sudo
<mimecar> la primera vez
<mimecar> todo
<manel2020> no es posible
<mimecar> el instalador no escribe datos en la carpeta del usuario como root
<manel2020> explicame como sudo conoce que mi user es "fulano"
<mimecar> sudo comando
<mimecar> tu usuario ejecuta con permisos de administrador el comando
<manel2020> pero la carpeta se creo lanzado el juego la 1ª vez por lanzador
<mimecar> entonces "algo" ha cambiado los permisos
<manel2020> discrepo, creo que es un bug o una falta de informacion de la instalacion
<manel2020> algo no,
<manel2020> el punto .run
<manel2020> no creo el entorno del user
<manel2020> pero si el lanzador
<manel2020> tal como dice todas guias
<manel2020> la ejecutas
<manel2020> y si te va bien.. (no es mi caso)
<manel2020> me fallaba el sound
<manel2020> y despues de lidiar te encuentras que la carpeta del juego del user tiene permisos y propietarios de root (erroneos)
<manel2020> bueno el caso es que va
<revolt> siempre que abro una ventana aparece arriba a la izquierda
<revolt> como puedo hacer para q recuerde la ultima posicion que la deje
<revolt> o q se ejecute en el centro en lugar de arriba a la izquierda?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<revolt> 13.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<revolt> sipi
<mimecar> ¿Cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<revolt> no es fallo segun lo veo
<revolt> si no configuracion
<revolt> por que desde que lo instale esta asi
<mimecar> por defecto aparecen las ventanas centradas
<revolt> qqqqqqqqqq
<revolt> q version usas vos?
<mimecar> virtualizada la 13
<revolt> con virtualbox?
<mimecar> sí
<revolt> q extraño entoces
<revolt> algo al instalarse se ha de ver movido
<revolt> voy a instalar otra distro
<revolt> a ver q sale
<mimecar> ¿en el live cd te pasaba lo mismo?
<revolt> si tambien
<revolt> en live eh instalada
<revolt> quisa sea el compiz q no se configura con mi grafica
<revolt> o algo por ahi
<elien> buenos dias..!
<elien> tengo el siguiente issue y quisiera un apoyo, creo q me sistema ubuntu 13.04 bajo alguna actualizacion y el idioma cambio a ingles, ademas el reloj se me adelanto a un horario que no es el de mi pais..., alguien me puede orientar?
<elien> corrijo la hora, pero cuando reinicio nuevamente aparece con el horario adelantado...
<mimecar> ¿has puesto la zona horaria de tu país?
<elien> sip
<elien> pero aun asi al reiniciar me cambia la hora
<elien> entro el bios de la lap y veo que la hora tambien fue cambiada... por la hora q se ve en el SO
<mimecar> ese comportamiento sería lógica si no coincidiera tu zona horaria
<mimecar> o el horario de verano
<elien> entiendo
<elien> pero fue seguido bajaron actualizaciones
<successus> perdonar
<successus> alguno con grafica amd?
<successus> que tengo un portatil asus y me va por el VGA pero la propia pantalla del portatil ni va
<successus> no va
<revolt> interesante no habia provado eso, ahora le contecto la vga a mi laptop
<successus> revolt, estas teniendo problemas con amd?
<successus> mira a ver si algo de esto te vale
<successus> http://xpressrazor.wordpress.com/2013/05/31/fix-catalyst-driver-in-ubuntu-13-04/
<revolt> ahora reviso
<revolt> pues una laptop se queda como decis y efectivamente con el monitor ya se ve
<revolt> por la vga
<successus> xd
<successus> pues mira ya somos dos
<successus> yo tengo un asus k52ju con una 6370m
<successus> y tu?
<successus> a mi no me va con ese tutorial
<successus> o igual he hecho mal algo no se...
<revolt> hp
<successus> nada lo voy a borrar de momento
<successus> me tengoq ue ir y mañana me voy de viaje
<successus> no puedo permitirme estar con el portaitl que no se vea
<successus> josey es que tiene que ser una tonteria tan tan tan grande....
<successus> y es que tiene que ser una tonteria tan tan tan grande....
<mimecar> le habéis dicho a gnome que saque la imagen por las dos pantallas?
<successus> mimecar, sip
<successus> que diplique
<successus> que expanda
<successus> y que solo me muestre por una
<successus> y nada de nad
<successus> la pantalla esta apagada
<mimecar> clona la misma imagen en los dos
<successus> no es que se vea negra y este encendida, apagada totalmente
<successus> si pero si la pantalla esta apagada
<successus> es llegar al gestor de arranque y se apaga
<successus> pasa hasta con el driver beta :S
<successus> hostia!!!!
<successus> revolt
<successus> mierda se fue
<successus> creo que lo arregle
<successus> xd
<mimecar> successus, no hace falta usar ese lenguaje tan "explicito" ;)
<successus> perdona :P
<successus> mimecar, alguna forma de aseguridad 100% que usa los fglrx?
<mimecar> traduce esa frase
<successus> ver por comandos si esta usando el driver fglrx (propietario de amd) o los del kernel
<successus> oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<successus> si si que son los que he puesto yo
<successus> si me puedes hacer un favor cuando vuelva a entrar el revolt(si vuelve)
<successus> dile que lo borre todo, lo instale de la forma facil con la interfaz grafica y justo cuando te pide reiniciar
<successus> que habra un terminal y escriba "sudo aticonfig --initial -f"
<successus> sin comillas
<successus> y ya reinicia y va todo perfecto
<successus> :D
<successus> bueno muchas gracias por todo
<successus> mañana mas y mejor ^^
<successus_> perdonar
<successus> ahora si :)
<successus> bueno voy a la ducha
<mimecar> decidete
<mimecar> :P
<successus> a ver si viene revolt y me da tiempo a decirselo
<successus> es que no entraba con el nick registrado xD
<successus> si es que ahora haces un htop y no se si es paranoia pero parece que la carga del sistema es mas baja
<successus> xD
<mimecar> cuidado con las entradas / salidas muy seguidas en el canal
<mimecar> o te puede silenciar el bot
<successus> perdon :P
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> alguien sabe como conseguir paquetes deb desgarcados manualmente?
<Jakeukalane> es decir
<Jakeukalane> del repositorio pero que no se instale
<Jakeukalane> sino descargarlo
<Jakeukalane> a ser preferible online
<Jakeukalane> no a través de la terminal
<mimecar> no se si estas pidiendo mucho
<mimecar> puedes descargar sin instalar pero usando la consola
<Jakeukalane> como sería el comando?
<mimecar> el otro equipo tiene las mismas versiones de todos los programas?
<Jakeukalane> mmm no
<Jakeukalane> bueno, mimecar no te preocupes creo que lo he encontrado
<mimecar> eso lo complica
<Jakeukalane> gracias de todas formas
<m4v> Jakeukalane: packages.ubuntu.com
<mimecar> te faltarán dependencias en el otro equipo aunque lo uses
<Jakeukalane> sí, eso probé
<Jakeukalane> pero no son deb sino tar.bz
<Jakeukalane> con lo cual toca compilar y no lo he conseguido
<Jakeukalane> ya lo he econtrado con el ftp de debian
<mimecar> no mezcles distribuciones
<m4v> Jakeukalane: no, los debs están. los links están al final.
<Jakeukalane> que extraño
<Jakeukalane> a lo mejor ese paquete concreto no tiene debs
<Jakeukalane> bueno, y todos los que he visto
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<m4v> hay un coso grande "Download nombre_del_paquete"  con las arquitecturas para elegir
<m4v> Jakeukalane: que paquete?
<Jakeukalane> libwacom-common
<Jakeukalane> para 12.04
<Jakeukalane> precise, si no me equivoco
<m4v> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libwacom-common
<m4v> cliqueas en "All" y elegís el mirror
<Jakeukalane> mmm
<Jakeukalane> ahá
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<Jakeukalane> sabía que algo hacía mal
<Jakeukalane> muchas gracias
<Jakeukalane> a ver si lo soluciono
<Jakeukalane> hasta luego
<aramudi> hola gente
<L-sama> hola ha alguien
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-01
<ariel__> saludos
<ariel__> una ayuda necesito
<ariel__> por favor
<ariel__> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply
<ariel__> me sale este error al tratar de abrir software-center
<zaks> buenas
<zaks> tengo una pregunta , que ubuntu 12.04 o 12.10 o 13.04? para un pc pequeñito ?
<ariel__> 12.04
<zaks> sii?
<caravel> zaks: si, porque precisamente, estas preguntando => entonces, 12.04 :)
<caravel> zaks: pero mas importante, tienes que elegir que DE usar
<caravel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<caravel> zaks: (DE = Desktop Environment, ej. Unity, Gnome, Mate, KDE, LXDE, XFCE, OpenBox, ...)
<adrimirc> Hola hay alguien?}
<tomas_> Hi :D
<tomas_> I need use a web browser without the X server
<tomas_> Ups :D
<jose__> hola
<successus> salud
<successus> salud
 * xoan buenas
<NeoNiet> hay versión de ubuntu server de 32 bits?
<Guest12825> hola aa todos
<NeoNiet> no la veo de la 13.04
<NeoNiet> sabeis?
<jonne> si no lo encuentra, pueda instalar otra versión y y actualizarla
<NeoNiet> doble trabajo, pero gracias jonne
<feedoor> [mimecar] hola
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<esmo> a ok queria saber gracias:)
<esmo> 246
<NARMER-60> HOLA
<evilmarshmallow> #ubuntu-mx
<evilmarshmallow> Sorry, my mistake.
<manel2020> hola wenas
<manel2020> hay alguna pregunta activa??
<manel2020> me esta ocurriendo una incidencia... que no se como resolver con el bluetouch
<manel2020> hasta la fecha todo iba muy bien
<manel2020> pero.. hoy necesito tener dos dispositivos usb (de audio) conectados simultaneamente
<manel2020> sin hacer nada aparentemente, en la lista de "dispositivos" ahora no aparece ninguno
<manel2020> ni moviles , ni hedset ni nada de nada
<manel2020> con lo que no puedo "activar o desactivar?
<manel2020> como puedo reactivar los dispositivos??
<Krassto> ping
<gabriel44> Buenas, porfavor, no he podido instalar aegisub en ubuntu 12.04
<gabriel44> listo, ya lo consegui gracias a todos se que moralmente me apoyaron
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-25
<ivedci89> hola, tengo dos comando que me gustaria lanzarlos al mismo tiempo, ejemplo "$ comandA & comandB" pero que si cierro A se cierre tambien B y viceversa..
<ivedci89> desde ubuntu
<ivedci89> 14.04
<ivedci89> hola, tengo dos comando que me gustaria lanzarlos al mismo tiempo, ejemplo "$ comandA & comandB" pero que si cierro A se cierre tambien B y viceversa..
<alukard> hola
<alukard> ahi alguien ahi
<ubunt> es posible correr en interfaz grafica sin necesidad de instalar?
<ubunt> hola cuando en linea de comandos hago who -q me aparecen tres nombres
<ubunt> guest-yiGagO           aukun          aukun        no me tendria que aparecer solo un nombre?
 * x-mint  B. Días !
<ubunt> si en home solo tengo un usuario porque cuando hago un who -q me aparecen 3 usuarios?
<successus> salud o/
<Miquel> buenas, existe alguna programa en linux cuyo manejo y funcionamiento sea parecido al Cobian Backup, es decir que pueda hacer lo mismo que hago con el en modo grafico.
<Miquel> alguien que pueda ayudarme.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<erAbuelo> buenas
<DELLtra> nas 0/
<DELLtra> alguien sabe algun programa similar a netstumbler
<erAbuelo> ese que hace?
<DELLtra> netstumbler  muchas cosas y una de las cuales es medir la señal wifi
<DELLtra> pero en windows
<erAbuelo> vale
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<erAbuelo> re
<juan__> hola?
<juan__> alguien podría darme una mano con un problema de BIOS, por favor?
<wicope> hola
<mimecar> !alguien juan__
<kubot> juan__: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<juan__> ok
<juan__> Tengo una PC con w7 y quiero instalar ubuntu, sea en dualboot o como único sistema, pero cuando intento bootear desde el DVD de ubuntu o el USB quedo estancado en una pantalla negra
<juan__> entiendo que es un problema, posbilemente, de la bios y referente a la configuración EFI/UEFI y me han dado links sobre el tema pero no los entiendo
<mimecar> has desactivado secure boot?
<juan__> No tengo una opción así en mi menu de bios
<mimecar> tienes que poder desactivar uefi en algún lado
<juan__> la placa es una gygabyte con una bios (creo que es la bios) CMOS AWARD SOFWARE
<juan__> en el menu avanzado de la bios puedo seleccionar EFI, no-EFI y auto para el CD boot
<juan__> cuál lleva ubuntu? EFI? NO EFI?
<juan__> los tutoriales hablan de legacy, pero no tengo esa opción
<mimecar> no efi
<juan__> he probado no efi pero la pantalla negra persiste
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<juan__> la ultima, la descargué de la página anoche
<juan__> chequee el md5 y el dvd está bien grabado
<mimecar> la 14.04?
<juan__> ok, recién lo bootee como efi y elegí la opción de APCI WORKAROUNDS
<juan__> y pude acceder al menú de instalación
<juan__> por qué ocurrió eso?
<juan__> alguna idea? ): voy a tener problemas para bootear luego?
<mimecar> haz la prueba...
<juan__> me podrías explicar someramente qué es eso de APCI workarounds?
<juan__> al menos para saber qué podría ser el problema si esa era la respuesta
<mimecar> no se que hará esa opción de tu bios
<wicope> hola. Yo sólo quiero decir http://blog.desdelinux.net/solucionado-ubuntu-se-cuelga-al-inicio-pantalla-negravioleta-de-la-muerte/ .. igual que se le pone nomodeset hay otras palabras para distintos problemas como ACPI etc...
<wicope> suerte adiós
<juan__> PANTALLA NEGRA VIOLENTA DE LA MUERTE, LOL
<juan__> claro, mi pc tiene una placa de video AMD
<juan__> o ATI RADEON, creo
<juan__> AMD es el CPU
<juan__> mimecar: el problema sería entonces con los drivers de la placa gráfica?
<mimecar> el arranque usa un modo básico
<wicope> juan__ si no vale nomodeset, pueba con acpi=off son pruebas rápidas http://askubuntu.com/questions/160036/how-do-i-disable-acpi-when-booting
<juan__> eso puede funcionar
<juan__> en caso de resultar por favor facilítenme sus domicilios para enviarles un pastel o algo (?)
<juan__> ok, termino la instalación
<juan__> reinicio el sistema
<juan__> el momento de la verdad
<juan__> ok, parece que funcionó pero tengo que editar una línea de código en el boot
<juan__> y poner ACPI=off
<wicope> hola. ¿Cómo puedo ver el manual de una función en C? Se trata de get_time. Gracias
<wicope> juan__ dices que instalaste Ubuntu y en el primer inicio no se te inicia y se queda la pantalla en negra?
<juan__> claro
<juan__> el link decía que en el grub escriba ACPI=off
<juan__> pero el teclado se desconfiguró (?) y no sé cómo poner el = ahora :U
<juan__> es algo MUY tonto, lo sé
<juan__> pero no suelo manejarme con línea de comando
<mimecar> grub usa el teclado inglés
<juan__> y dónde está el = en ese teclado??
<juan__> no es shift+0
<wicope> alt+? está por arribaen ?
<wicope> ups mayus + ?
<wicope> lo saco probando .. ahora de memoria no lo recuerdo bien, ...
<juan__> ok, pruebo
<juan__> acá estaba, qué tonto!
<juan__> muchas gracias
<juan__> ok
<juan__> he intentado con nomdeset en el comando de boot y con acpi=off
<juan__> pero sigo sin poder iniciar una vez instalado
<juan__> tengo una placa de video ATI RADEON y obviamente no tengo los drivers...
<juan__> alguna idea?
<mimecar> busca si tu placa tiene incompatibilidades
<juan__> eh...
<juan__> en la web oficial de ubuntu?
<mimecar> en Google
<juan__> aaah, el viejo tío google, nunca falla
<juan__> ok, me fijo
<juan__> hay drivers de mi placa para linux
<juan__> en la página oficial
<juan__> es una ati radeon HD 66000
<juan__> 6600*
<juan__> tiene drivers para linux, debe ser compatible, no?
<juan__> ok, esto parece no avanzar...
<mimecar> el driver no te va a servir para que te arranque el sistema
 * x-mint  b. noches!?
<mimecar> comprueba si tu placa base necesita alguna configuración especial en grub para arrancar
<juan__> la motherboard?
<mimecar> sñi
<mimecar> sí
<juan__> ok, veo
<juan__> ok ,todavía puedo botear windows
<juan__> bootear
<juan__> me fijo por el model de placa y todos los datos relevantes
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<juan__> mi placa madre es una Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. M68MT-S2
<juan__> no parece haber ninguna recomendación especial al respecto
<juan__> bios de award software, modelo  FB
<juan__> placa gráfica ati amd radeon hd 6450
<juan__> creo que no hay ninguna incompatibilidad para esos modelos, sin embargo, sigo sin poder bootear el sistema que teóricamente instalé
<juan__> ok, a ver qué dicen de esto
<juan__> si elijo bootear windows, el booteo de windows me lleva al selector de sistema operativo de windows (?) y nuevamente me hace optar entre ubuntu o windows
<juan__> si booteo ubuntu desde la segunda selección tengo acceso a la opción de apci workarounds
<juan__> que me permite bootear ubuntu!
<juan__> o al menos así parece
<juan__> si, efectivamente
<juan__> pero me ha devuelto al menú de instalación
<juan__> reconociendo que está instalado tanto WINDOWS7 como UBUNTU 12.04.4
<juan__> cómo puedo determinar qué cambios realiza la opción ACPI Workarounds del GNU/Grub??
<mchu> can someone translate "Get 5% back" to spanish
<cousteau> ##espanol
<mchu> thanks
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-26
<davidmrvg>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<dedAL0s> hola
<chilicuil> hola
<dedAL0s> como estas chilicuil
<chilicuil> excelente, como va todo por alla?
<dedAL0s> bien bien
<ubunt> alguien sabe donde se encuentra el archivo para setear visualizar numero de lineas de vim?
 * x-mint  B.días!?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Venker> buenos días
<erAbuelo> hola Venker
<Venker> aqui peleandome con unos permisos de sudo
<Venker> backuppc  ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/rsync
<Venker> el tema es que no me da acceso a todos los archivos
<Venker> agradecería una pequeña ayuda, pliz. Este caso con Debian no me ocurre
<sanzante> backuppc, buena herramienta
<sanzante> Venker: cual es el problema, que al entrar bakcuppc en el ordenador a hacer el backup no ejecuta el rsync con permisos de root?
<sanzante> Venker: una posiblidad es que el server backuppc esté autorizado medaitne clave pública/privada a entrar como root en las máquinas de las que hacer backup
<sanzante> de esa forma te quitas de problemas de permisos por que la copia s ehace como root
<sanzante> eso sí, tienes que tener el servidor backuppc bien protegido por que si es comprometido entonces podrán tomar el control también de todas las máquinas de las que hace backup
<Venker> sanzante, tiene clave rsa
<sanzante> backuppc entra por ssh para hacer el rsync como usuario root?
<Venker> entra como usuario backuppc
<sanzante> claro
<sanzante> lo que te digo es que entre como usuario root
<Venker> y deberia tener privilegios completos con rsync
<Venker> con root he probado y si que funciona, pero por temas de seguridad preferiria no hacerlo
<sanzante> eso sí
<Venker> este agente de backup me funciona bien en opensuse y debian
<sanzante> yo configuré backuppc hace un tiempo y creo recordar que tuve problemas para hacerlo sin entrar como root
<sanzante> pero no recuerdo si fue con ubuntu y otra cosa
<Venker> :(
<sanzante> desde luego algún ubuntu había
<erAbuelo> no creo que sea buena idea entrar remotamente como root nunca
<erAbuelo> deberia poder hacer el backup sin necesidad de ser root
<sanzante> desde luego mejor si no lo haces
<Venker> claro, esa es la idea
<Venker> de hecho, si no se permite acceder como root por ssh, mucho mejor
<erAbuelo> revisa la configuracion del rsyncd
<Venker> no se usa demonio rsyncd, sino rsync tal cual
<Venker> el backup se realiza como un pull
<Venker> (en realidad sshd+rsa-keys+rsync)
<erAbuelo> entonces revisa la configuracion del usuario que uses para el backup
<Venker> en el sudoers?
<erAbuelo> la configuracion de permisos del usuario
<Venker> no entiendo, en que fichero/s?
<erAbuelo> creaste un usuario para hacer el backup, no?
<Venker> si, claro
<erAbuelo> pues revisa que ese usuario tenga permisos para hacer el backup, es decir pueda acceder a los archivos
<Venker> <Venker> backuppc  ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/rsync
<Venker> en el /etc/sudoers ya le he dicho que le de permisos de root al binario de rsync con el usuario backuppc
<Venker> no se si hay que editar algun fichero de config mas
<Venker> igual siendo ubuntu, si hay que hacerlo pero no se donde mas tocar
<Venker> rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1655) [generator=3.1.0]
<Venker> tengo que incluir al usuario backuppc en el grupo sudo?
<Venker> (lo acabo de probar, y tampoco)
<erAbuelo> que error da?
<erAbuelo> permisos de lectura, escritua ?
<Venker> rsync: opendir "/root" failed: Permission denied (13)
<Venker> igual es que tengo que ejecutarlo como 'sudo root'?
<Venker> digooo 'sudo rsync'
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> date cuenta que el sudoers lo que te permite es que el usuario utilice sudo para ese comando con esos permisos
<erAbuelo> no lo estabas haciendo asi ?
<Venker> no, pero ahora que lo veo, voy a tenerle que dar permisos de sudo al binario ssh tambien
<Venker> le da igual
<erAbuelo> sigue dando el mismo error con sudo rsync ?
<Venker> si
<Venker> rsync: opendir "/root" failed: Permission denied (13)
<erAbuelo> pues no lo esta lanzando como root
<Venker> no entiendo nada
<erAbuelo> :)
<erAbuelo> haz una cosa
<erAbuelo> sudo bash
<erAbuelo> y luego prueba el rsync
<erAbuelo> eso con el usuario backuppc
<Venker> backuppc lo crea como un usuario de sistema
<Venker> voy a crearle una pass
<Venker> Sorry, user backuppc is not allowed to execute '/bin/bash' as root on privateserver.lan
<Venker> su shell es /bin/sh
<erAbuelo> pues con sh
<erAbuelo> es solo para comprobar si rula o no
<Venker> tampoco
<erAbuelo> sigue dando el mismo error ?
<Venker> si si
<Venker> y con debian igual
<Venker> recuerdo que en opensuse tambien habia que añadir una linea en el /etc/pam.d/su  pero en los tutoriales de backuppc ni lo menciona
<erAbuelo> ahora mismo si hiciste lo de sudo sh, estas en un terminal como root
<Venker> ni sudo bash ni sudo sh
<Venker> no me deja
<erAbuelo> no te deja hacer sudo sh?
<Venker> no
<erAbuelo> como usuario backuppc ?
<Venker> debe crear un usuario backuppc restringido, solo para ser usado con la aplicacion web
<erAbuelo> puedes logearte como backuppc ?
<Venker> si
<erAbuelo> entonces si estas dado de alta en sudo deberias poder hacer sudo sh
<erAbuelo> sino no lo hace algo tienes mal en el sudoers
<Venker> se supone que el usuario backuppc con permisos de sudo en rsync, solo debe estar configurado en la maquina cliente
<Venker> pero claro, como se hayan dejado pasos en el tutorial...
<erAbuelo> que tutorial estas siguiendo ?
<Venker> http://www.debian-administration.org/article/588/Introduction_BackupPC_part_1
<Venker> son bastante identicos todos
<erAbuelo> yo estoy hablando de la maquina cliente
<erAbuelo> la que tiene que usar el rsync
<Venker> hay un apartado en el tutorial donde indica lo que hay que hacer en el cliente
<Venker> (y el servidor)
<erAbuelo> hiciste esto en la configuracion del backuppc ? -> Change the value of "RsyncClientCmd" from $sshPath -q -x -l root $host $rsyncPath $argList+ to $sshPath -q -x -l backuppc $host sudo $rsyncPath $argList+
<Venker> si
<Venker> lo que ocurre es que me da un error distinto y estaba yo lanzando el comando rsync a pelo para ver mas debug
<Venker> igual le quito el -q
<Venker> le da igual
<erAbuelo> que error te da ahora ?
<erAbuelo> espera recapitulemos
<Venker> creo que lo voy a dejar y retomaré mañana
<erAbuelo> vale :)
<Venker> gracias por la ayuda
<erAbuelo> dnd
<erAbuelo> yo empezaria desde cero
<Venker> de hecho, es lo que hice ayer. Queria crear un usuario que hiciera un backup a pelo con rsync
<erAbuelo> me refiero a instalar el backuppc desde cero
<erAbuelo> configurar el cliente desde cero
<erAbuelo> y probar si falla, revisar los logs y buscar el error
<Venker> eso lo he hecho hoy
<Venker> acabaré borrando la máquina
<erAbuelo> pero creo que la hemos liado, mezclando cliente y servidor en algunos pasos, cuando hablabamos aqui en el irc
<Venker> puede ser
<erAbuelo> por eso te digo, eliminar todo, reinstalar backuppc
<erAbuelo> reconfigurar el cliente y probar
<Venker> si lo consigo finalmente, lo mismo me empaqueto mi propio backupp-agent.deb
<Venker> backuppc, perdon
<erAbuelo> :)
<Venker> porque manda huevos
<erAbuelo> el problema en estos casos suele ser confundir cliente y servidor, por ejemplo, la antiguedad de los tutos etc
<Venker> o no leerse los comentarios:   http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/588#comment_28
<erAbuelo> pero eso seria si hubieras creado el archivo, no si editas el sudoers
<Venker> ya, es muy lioso todo esto
<erAbuelo> :)
<Venker> porque aparte, estoy haciendo las pruebas en ubuntu server sobre openvz, que dicen por ahi que no es buena idea
<Venker> la maquina de backups definitiva es fisica
<erAbuelo> no creo que el problema sea openvz, en este caso
<Venker> el tema es que nunca he montado backuppc ni otro software sólido de gestión de backups
<Venker> lo estuve usando hace un tiempo, eso si
<Venker> hasta mañana
<The_Challenger> hola
<The_Challenger> como hago para poner una vps a 0?
<The_Challenger> o sea, ponerla de origen
<The_Challenger> ??
<edingt> hola buen dia, recurro nuevamente al grupo, porque tengo un poco de inconvenientes con mi distro de Linux, "Ubuntu" tengo un PC Dell 11 3147 con pantalla tactil, 4 de Ram, un porcesador Celeron y disco duro de 500GB, resulta que viene con W8, pero por abvias razones no me quiero deshacer del sistema operativo por defecto, ademas siempre en anios anteriores he usado Ubuntu, como este equipo trae una BIOS distinta a las pasadas, aca 
<edingt> http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<edingt> para poder instalar Ubuntu 12.04, pero he tenido una serie de inconvenientes despues de su instalacion, por ejemplo cuando quiero apagar el equipo en Ubuntu, se cuelga al final, cuando quiero iniciar Ubuntu se cuelga al inicio porque me dice: Cargando el disco RAM inicial
<edingt> gracias desde ya por su ayuda
<edingt> hola, nada me ha funcionado con el tema de Ubuntu, ni siquera carga Ubuntu en mi PC, del Grub no pasa
<edingt> DELLtra, en un par de segundos te envio el link de la imagen
<edingt> DELLtra, https://www.dropbox.com/s/azriqctgm5lnc63/2014-08-26%2011.59.12.jpg?dl=0
<DELLtra> edingt,  no  cuelga en grub ?
<DELLtra> se cuelga en grub
<edingt> despues de pasar en el grub se cuelga
<edingt> solamente si selecciona windows entonces carga'
<edingt> windows
<DELLtra> edingt, https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dZ584NiwPVw
<DELLtra> mira eso
<DELLtra> edingt,  http://sistemasumma.com/2014/05/12/como-desactivar-uefi-en-laptop-dell/
<Gus81> hola, una pregunta, se puede tener el corrector ortografico funcionando en español y en ingles al mismo tiempo? Ya que necesito el corrector en ingles pero sin desabilitar el español, o sea que no me subrraye en rojo cuando escribo en ingles
<Gus81> suo KDE 4.13.3 y Libre Office
<Gus81> uso quise decir
<Gus81> ja
<sanzante> Gus81: depende del Libre Office directamente
<sanzante> creo recordar que puedes indicar el idioma de cada parte del texto
<fzeta> yo no uso libreOffice pero lo has intentado por lo menos.. Gus81
<sanzante> es una de las propiedades del texto, no sé si a nivel de página, párrafo o carácter
<Gus81> no lo intente, ya que necesitaria descargar e instalar el corrector en ingles, pero no quiero que me deshabilite el español...
<sanzante> no se va a deshabilitar, puedes tener varios instalados
<sanzante> otra cosa es cual se usará en cada documento
<sanzante> aquí hablan de esto: http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/1964/multi-language-spell-check/
<Gus81> el corrector me corrige en todo el sistema, no solo en libre office
<Gus81> sanzante: esta en ingles... :/ jaja... Es que recien estoy empezando nivel 1 y necesito el corrector para corregir errores en los ejercicios que hago...
<Gus81> pero todavia no puedo comprender un texto completo
<Gus81> sanzante: no importa, lo traduzco con google traductor, yo me arreglo
<Gus81> sanzante: gracias!!
<fzeta> Gus81: /j #libreoffice
<fzeta> [20:06:01 ]< Gus81> sanzante: no importa, lo traduzco con google traductor, yo me arreglo<<<<<< esa es la actitud (Y)
<Gus81> jaja y si... :)
<Gus81> ahora me tengo que ir, despues lo veo, gracias a todos, saludos!!
<edinjogt> DELLtra, aun sigo teniendo problemas con el arranque
<edinjogt> de hecho ni carga Ubuntu
<DELLtra> viste el video
<DELLtra> edinjogt,
<edinjogt> DELLtra, si, hice tod eso y nada, es mas el video propone dejar el modo de arranque en Legacy, de esa mmanera ni siquiera Windows arranca
<edinjogt> \
<edinjogt> ya le di muchismas vueltas al asunto y no logro poder solucionarlo
<DELLtra> uhm
<edinjogt> DELLtra, el problema se me ocurre que puede ser el tipo de particion
<DELLtra> windows esta en modo uefi y ubuntu no
<DELLtra> gps
<DELLtra> aver recuerdo
<edinjogt> se supone que Ubuntu 14.04 viene disenado para estar en UEFI
<DELLtra> por la particion
<edinjogt> que solucion podria darse, lo que no entiendo porque el post de instalacion de Ubuntu no hace mencion a este detalle
<edinjogt> que el tipo de particion debe ser importantisima
<edinjogt> DELLtra,
<DELLtra> uhm
<DELLtra> dejame buscar
<DELLtra> edinjogt,  http://www.euskoware.com/tutoriales/instalar-ubuntu-UEFI/
<edinjogt> DELLtra, gracias checare ahora mismo
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<roger_35> nas
 * x-mint  buenas, buenas 
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<Xiguanda> wenas
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-27
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> una preg donde queda los log de xchat en ubuntu?
<DELLtra_> .xchat
<DELLtra_> es la carpeta
<DELLtra_> esta en tu suario
<DELLtra_> usuario
<roger_35> gracias ahi me fijo
<roger_35> y no sera que estan ocultas esas carpetas?
<roger_35> estoy en /home y no veo nada
<DELLtra_> roger_35,  si
<DELLtra_> estan ocultas
<DELLtra_> por eso lleva . (punto)
<roger_35> y como tengo que hacer para visulizarlas
<roger_35> a listo
<DELLtra_> esats desde un terminal
<roger_35> ahi encontre el comando
<DELLtra_> o desde un gestor de archivos
<roger_35> boton derecho del mouse
<DELLtra_> ls -al
<roger_35> y me da la opciojn
<DELLtra_> la ruta es /home/tuusuario/.xchat
<roger_35> Gracias DELLtra_
<roger_35> si ahi recien lo encontre
<erAbuelo> buenas
<wicope> hola los manuales POSIX están traducidos al español? hago man timer_create y están en ingles.. tengo que yo sepa todos los manpages en español. Gracias
<ubunt> donde puedo encontrar un vimrc por red que ustedes sepan que este bien con una buena statusline?
<mrsnoob> Hola otra vez, buenas a todos! Disculpen tengo un problema al hacer un update en debian se que es un canal para ubuntu, pero no vale de mas ayudar ya que son distros muy parecidad http://paste.ubuntu.com/8159624/
<erAbuelo> no funciona el direccionamiento ipv6
<mrsnoob> Y que se podria hacer en ese caso?
<erAbuelo> utiliza ipv4
<erAbuelo> revisa tu configuracion de red
<mrsnoob> Aun contemplo el problema
<erAbuelo> mrsnoob: haz ifconfig -a paste el resultado
<mrsnoob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8159686/ aca erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> route -n ?
<mrsnoob> Lo colocare aca ya que no es mucho
<mrsnoob> Kernel IP routing table
<mrsnoob> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<mrsnoob> 0.0.0.0         10.42.0.1       0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<mrsnoob> 10.42.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<erAbuelo> pues parece que la red la tienes bien,
<erAbuelo> la conexion funciona no?
<mrsnoob> Of course!! Mi problema es al instalar cualquier paquete y dar ya sea un update o upgrade
<erAbuelo> mrsnoob: puede que el problema sea http://http.debian.net
<mrsnoob> El servidor, tambien estaba pensando lo mismo!
<erAbuelo> desactiva esos y prueba
<mrsnoob> erAbuelo, ese es el problema el servidor de debian
<mrsnoob> Pues desactive y me hizo un update a otros repositorios perfecto
<erAbuelo> pero el problema es por el direccionamiento ipv6
<erAbuelo> tienes bien configurado el ipv4 pero no el ipv6
<mrsnoob> Como lo configuro?
<erAbuelo> ni idea, no tengo ipv6
<mrsnoob> Y como sabes que es con el ipv6
<erAbuelo> porque el error es cuando intentaba conectarse utilizando una direccion ipv6
<mrsnoob> Mmmm ya, disculpa. No me habia fijado
<manel2020> hola buenas tardes
<DELLtra> nas o/
<manel2020> tengo un problema actualize a 14.04 y las resoluciones (pantalla dual) no son correctas/adecuadas y no existe un xorg.conf que editar
<DELLtra> ?
<DELLtra> estas en gnome ?
<manel2020> 1-ayer actualice de ubuntu 13 a 14
<manel2020> busque acerca de como resolver este problema (antes de preguntar)
<manel2020> y salen todo relacionado con editar xorg.conf
<DELLtra> claro
<DELLtra> aunque hay un comando que te muestra las resoluciones
<manel2020> buscando mas encontre que al parecer hay un bug en 14.04 sobre xorg.cof (que no se crea)
<manel2020> ok?--
<manel2020> eso hice... me dispongo a buscar gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<manel2020> sopresa! no hay fichero
<manel2020> ¿que hago?
<manel2020> preguntar
<manel2020> Si la solucion pasa por editar un fichero inexistente??
<manel2020> uno en blanco sirve?
<DELLtra> xrandr -q
<manel2020> no se porque me muestra solo 2 resoluciones cada monitor. hasta ahora me mostraba una 36 cada monitor
<manel2020> voy
<manel2020> paste-bin??
<manel2020> te digo algo de lo que veo??
<DELLtra> que resoluciones muestra
<DELLtra> ?
<manel2020> 3 interfaces 3 listados
<manel2020> dvi 1
<manel2020> VGA
<manel2020> HDMI
<erAbuelo> que mas necesitas ?
<DELLtra> uhm  deberia salirte las resoluciones
<DELLtra> ejejmplo 1366 x 768
<DELLtra> algo asi
<manel2020> como o donde se cambian ?
<manel2020> ¿si no tengo xorg.conf? y me salen solo 2 de estas que me muestra xrandr -q
<manel2020> si sale y la que tiene el * es la selecionada
<manel2020> ¿primaria?
<erAbuelo> ?
<manel2020> hago un paste y lo veis
<manel2020> paste!
<manel2020> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<DELLtra> manel2020,  que  esta usando  gnome
<DELLtra> jajaj disculpa es de suponerse gnome
<DELLtra> manel2020,  http://mycmdline.esnoei.com/2010/01/07/como-cambiar-la-configuracion-de-la-resolcuion-de-pantalla-usando-xrandr/    nose si esto pueda ayudarte
<DELLtra> es para resoluciones de pantalla
<manel2020> gracias
<manel2020> Tirando de lo que me pasaste encontré esto
<manel2020> http://blog.desdelinux.net/como-cambiar-la-resolucion-de-pantalla-usando-xrandr/
<manel2020> pantallas duales
<manel2020> :D
<DELLtra> vale espero que resuelvas tu problema
<manel2020> busque xrand en el centro de soft y me salio un configurador de pantallas :D, pero...
<DELLtra> vale
<manel2020> pero..
<manel2020> solo me sirve para confirmar que hay otro problema
<manel2020> aparecen las pantallas y un "area"
<manel2020> Y cambio la resolucion del que parece desplazado
<manel2020> muevo la posicion
<ubunt> donde puedo encontrar un vimrc por red que ustedes sepan que este bien con una buena statusline?
<manel2020> y el monitor no "encaja la imagen" se desplaza lo que se ve.
<manel2020> se ve el trozo negro igual que antes
<manel2020> los cambios "se las trae" al fresco...
<IFES> hola!
<IFES> hola!
<IFES> tengo ubuntu 12.04 instalado en un netbook y me gustaría saber si se ralentizaría mucho si lo actualizo a la versión 14.04
<manel2020> encontré el fallo!
<DELLtra> manel2020,  ?
<manel2020> VGA-1 connected 1024x768+1280+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm <= eh aqui el culpable
<DELLtra> -_-
<manel2020> eso que pone 1024x768+problema no es ese desplazamiento
 * user-cat hol -a
<erAbuelo> re
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> he conseguido resolver... el problema
<manel2020> con un script
<DELLtra> ??
<DELLtra> manel2020,
<DELLtra> script ?
<DELLtra> uhm -_-
<manel2020> si
<manel2020> al parecer los cambios hay que guardarlos "manualmente" a "trencha"
<manel2020> habia una cosa que no conocia de uno de mis monitores
<manel2020> que era parte del problema o el problema segun se mire.
<manel2020> El monitor asus vw192s tiene un bug con las resoluciones 16:10 (proporcion) excepto 1440x900 60 Hhz
<manel2020> el bug es que la pantalla aparece desplazada... en esas resoluciones
<manel2020> solucion UNICA!! poner 1440x900 60
<manel2020> hay un ficheros en ~/.config/monitors.xml
<manel2020> Que supuestamente es para que arranque en la configuracion por defecto...
<manel2020> El problema es que al reiniciar los parametros no se guardan y hay que repetir la configuracion de monitores
<manel2020> valla gracia!!
<manel2020> como es una rutina hice un script que adjunte al inicio de la sesion de usuario
<manel2020> #!/bin/sh
<manel2020> #cvt 1440 900 60 #=> Es un comando que devuelve la cadena "Modeline" necesaria para una resolucion 1440x900 a 60 MHz
<manel2020> #xrandr #=> Para averiguar cual es nombre de cada pantalla
<manel2020> ## Mi configuracion
<manel2020> xrandr --newmode "1440x900_60.00"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync
<manel2020> xrandr --addmode VGA-1 1440x900_60.00
<manel2020> xrandr --newmode "1440x900_60.00"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync
<administrador> hola
<erAbuelo> buenas
<administrador> buenas
<erAbuelo> hi administrador
<administrador> hola, de dónde escribes
<administrador> hola
<lastenga> hola
 * x-mint  b. noches !
<erAbuelo> hi x-mint, hoy he visto tu blog :)
<x-mint> xD
<x-mint> sip hace algun tiempo que lo tengo
<x-mint> alli voy apuntando cosillas...
<erAbuelo> ya he visto :)
<The_Challenger> hola
<The_Challenger> cual es el chmod que debo de dar a un usuario para que el queda modificar los permisos de sus files?
<erAbuelo> The_Challenger: un usuario es dueño de sus archivos, y por tanto puede modificar sus permisos sin mas
<The_Challenger> pero yo no consigo con un usuario normal..
<The_Challenger> por ejemplo..
<The_Challenger> hago chmod u+x colegia y me da permission denied
<The_Challenger> o sea.. yo hice: chmod 710 usuario..
<The_Challenger> com el usuario flor..
<The_Challenger> *root
<erAbuelo> y?
<The_Challenger> y ese usuario no puede cambiar los permisos de sus files..
<erAbuelo> seria lo que hiciste: chmod 710 archivo
<erAbuelo> eso pone a 7 los permisos del usuario pero no cambia el propietario
<erAbuelo> haz chown usuario archivo
<The_Challenger> pero yo lo hice al usuario..
<erAbuelo> como root y luego prueba cambiarlo
<The_Challenger> yo hice: adduser X, cd /home, chmod 710 X
<erAbuelo> ??
<erAbuelo> estas cambiando los permisos del home del usuario ?
<erAbuelo> para que?
<The_Challenger> entonces q debo hacer? la he cagado no?
<The_Challenger> :\
<erAbuelo> para que cambias los permisos del home ?
<The_Challenger> porque me tan dicho eso..
<erAbuelo> con esos permisos, solo puede entrar a directorio el user, nadie mas
<The_Challenger> eso es lo q yo quiero
<erAbuelo> pues ya esta
<The_Challenger> pero el user no consigue cambiar los permisos dentro de su pasta
<erAbuelo> el user puede cambiar los permisos de sus archivos
<The_Challenger> no consigo..
<The_Challenger> es eso q me molesta..
<erAbuelo> que error te da=
<erAbuelo> ?
<The_Challenger> tampoco consigo mudar el permiso del botchk..
<The_Challenger> y sin raso no puedo hacer el cron para el eggdrop
<erAbuelo> repito, que error te da ?
<The_Challenger> chmod: changing permissions of 'config': Operation not permitted
<erAbuelo> y config es de ese usuario ?
<erAbuelo> revisa a quien pertenece el archivo
<The_Challenger> si es.. es um usurário de testes q tengo
<erAbuelo> me alegro, pero estas seguro que ese archivo es de su propiedad ?=
<erAbuelo> ls -l archivo
<The_Challenger> ya se lo q ha pasado..
<erAbuelo> no me dejes con la intriga xD
<erAbuelo> lo has descomprimido como root, y le pertenece a root xD
<The_Challenger> lo he copiado de un user a los otros..
<The_Challenger> -.-'
<The_Challenger> y si, pertenence al root
<erAbuelo> ;)
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<The_Challenger> ahora ya lo se..
<The_Challenger> gracias
<The_Challenger> :D
<The_Challenger> hasta manana
<The_Challenger> también me marcho..
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-28
<sershei>  Buenas, necesitaría conocer un programa parecido al works de windows para trabajar en ubuntu. Gracias
<erAbuelo> buenas
<VictorCL> hola como puedo instalar fuentes opentype?
<m4v> VictorCL: copias la fuente a /usr/share/fonts/opentype
<m4v> VictorCL: o en ~/.fonts
<aukun> estoy buscando en google y no encuentro como abrir openoffice desde consola, alguien sabe como?
<VictorCL> aukun ya no se llama openoffice
<VictorCL> se llama libreoffice
<m4v> aukun: «libreoffice»
<aukun> yo tengo instalada el openoffice no el libreoffice
<VictorCL> es mejor google docs :)
<VictorCL> hace mucho k no uso ningun offic
<VictorCL> e
<aukun> por temas de OCR en documentos pdf utilizo openoffice que es el mejor para eso
<aukun> estoy buscando en google y no encuentro como abrir openoffice desde consola, alguien sabe como?
<m4v> aukun: tendrás que buscar el ejecutable, supongo que sería openoffice-algo o oo-algo
<m4v> si es que ya probaste con openoffice
<m4v> aukun: google tira que los ejecutables son tipo oowrite oocacl
<m4v> oocalc*
<aukun> si pero no me funciona
<m4v> así que probá con oowrite
<m4v> da algún error o no existen?
<aukun> no se ha encontrado la orden oowrite
<aukun> supongo que no existen
<m4v> debe estar con otro nombre o no están en el $PATH,
<aukun> como puedo ver esas ordenes desde mi so
<m4v> fijate si el comando «ls /usr/bin/*office*» tira algo
<m4v> normalmente los ejecutables estan en /usr/bin/ pero depende de como lo hayas instalado
<VictorCL> aukun,  intenta con   swriter  o   soffice -writer
<m4v> como openoffice no está en ubuntu oficialmete capaz se instala en otra parte
<aukun> ls /usr/bin/*office* me tira a /usr/bin/openoffice4
<m4v> aukun: bueno, proba con ese «openoffice4»
<aukun> perfecto gracias m4v , ahora solo le meto un alias para no escribir tanto i listos
<GridCube> si esta asociado un documento a oo.org entonces con xdg-open /path/to/file.extension
<GridCube> xdg-open va a abrir cualquier archivo con su programa asociado por su extensión mime
<erAbuelo> re
<manel2020> hola buenas tardes
<manel2020> tengo una duda acerca de como se cambia la resolución de pantalla desde el inicio del sistema.... , ¿como se cambia la resolución de pantalla en inicio de sesión?
<manel2020> tengo un bug en mis monitores y tengo que usar 1440x 900 a 60 Mhz y no otras que si me permite,
<manel2020> hice un script , que me corrige el problema una vez iniciada la session, pero el bug de los monitores... no se corrige y me sale mitad de la pantalla en negro (si la resolucion es distinta de 1140X900).
<manel2020> *1440
<manel2020> Ademas de hace algo raro con cairo, se quedo frisado en medio de la pantalla...
<Miquel> Buenas tardes.
<aguitel> alguien usa Roku fuera de los Estados Unidos ?
<yoshua> http://postimg.org/image/d5k28qao3/
 * m3n3chm0 hi
<sershei_> Buenas tardes necesitaría un programa como el Works de windows para Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Gracias
<kurama10> sershei_: usa libreoffice  u openoffice
<sershei_> kurama10, otra opción? Gracias
<kurama10> que es lo que necesitas hacer
<DELLtra> kurama10,  nas o/
<DELLtra> que haces por aca ?
<kurama10> se DELLtra que pex
<kurama10> DELLtra: diempre ando por estos rumbos
<kurama10> tu que pex
<DELLtra> asi no me fije
<sershei_> necesito una base de datos que se pueda asociar con carta. Me explico?
<DELLtra> ??
<DELLtra> asociar con carta ?
<sershei_> En windows tenía el works que lo asociaba con carta (formulario para rellenar) para hacer informes. Por un lado la base de datos y por otro el formulario, que una vez vinculados me imprimía unos reportes tipo Word
<kurama10> sershei_: nop
<kurama10> mmm ya te entendi ...
<kurama10> eso lo haciamos en la financiera .. una vez llenado el formulario en la app esta llamaba al openoffice con ciertos parametros y le enviaba a un preview y luego a imprimir
<sershei_> Es la tercera vez que intento Ubuntu, más cuando tengo que trabajar con esto, vuelvo a Win, ya que no encuentro algo que se adecúe ni respuesta alguna con alguien que me de una mano. Soy sólo usuario de sistemas, no entiendo mucho las partes teóricas y demás
<sershei_> algo así como lo que describiste kurama10
<kurama10> sip se pued e checate los foros de libre offie y openoffice
<kurama10> ya esta escho ese trabajo
<DELLtra> vi algo asi en visual basi llenando un fomulario y lo imprime en word ...
<DELLtra> uhm la verdad ni idea ..
<sershei_> no hace falta que se imprima en word, de echo en works está su propio formulario de carta. Algo así: (campo) texto texto texto (campo1) texto texto (campo2)....
<ivedci89> hola tengo el problema siguiente: vivo en ciudad A, pero suelo pasar días en ciudad B. Usamos ubuntu en ambas ciudades, en ciudad B tengo total acceso al router y sus conffiguraciones, pero en A no tengo acceso a las config del router, tengo un ISP que no consigo que me hagan un DMZ ni me revelan las claves de acceso, y si reseteo tal router, me quedo sin internet... mi interes principal es poder conectarme de B hacia A con SSH. pero dado que el modem
<ivedci89> El router de ciudad A es un Cisco DCP3825 con ISP Fibertel ...Argentina.
<ivedci89> *hola tengo el problema siguiente: vivo en ciudad A, pero suelo pasar días en ciudad B. Usamos ubuntu en ambas ciudades, en ciudad B tengo total acceso al router y sus conffiguraciones, pero en A no tengo acceso a las config del router, tengo un ISP que no consigo que me hagan un DMZ ni me revelan las claves de acceso, y si CAMBIO de router, me quedo sin internet... mi interes principal es poder conectarme de B hacia A con SSH. pero dado que el modemr
<mimecar> repetir esos párrafos no ayuda mucho
<DELLtra> mimecar,  no seas duro
<DELLtra> ivedci89,  si quieres hacia A  a tendria  que tener un ip fijo o configurar el moden dmz con el ip de A para poder conectarte por ssh
<ivedci89> el asunto de las ip no es problema me arreglo con pidgin o el mismo curl + Dropbox... me preocupa la restriccion
<ivedci89> mimecar: no fue repetido, es diferente.. ya que me equivoque en un par de palabras
<ivedci89> de hecho lo resalte con mayuscula
<ivedci89> gracias DELLtra
<m4v> ivedci89: tu mensaje se cortó igual.
<m4v> "pero dado que el modem..."
<m4v> y pegar mensajes así puede hacer que el bot te silencie temporalmente.
<ivedci89> indago por aqui...porque hace unos años habia leido sin mucha atencion algo asi como hacer un tunel ssh dejarlo establecido (te estoy leyendo m4v gracias ..entendido)  por ejemplo de A-->B. una vez eso establecido, poder pasar por el tunel para conectarme al reves B-->A
<m4v> un no, no es así. Yo en una oportunidad hice algo para conectarme desde la facultad, creo que consistía en poner el openssh a escuchar el puerto 443 (el del https que no lo filtran, y como tu pc no es un server no importa) y conectarse a ese puerto con el ssh, creo no era necesario un tunel.
<ivedci89> es interesante!!! lo intentaré :)
<DELLtra> m4v,  y como te conectabas desde internet ?? colocando la ip del router y el puerto ?
<ivedci89> yo sigo buscando cómo cambiar el puerto
<ivedci89> ja
<ivedci89> listo
<ivedci89> ya cambie el puerto reiniciando. j
<DELLtra> kurama10,  hey
<ivedci89> GLORIOOOOSA ENTRADA DESDE FuERA!!!
<DELLtra> ???
<ivedci89> m4v: gracias!!!!
<m4v> ivedci89: dnd
<ivedci89> estoy en la red A... me conecté a B y luego desde B haca A por 443
<ivedci89> qué otros puertos se pueden usar similares al 443 m4v???
<m4v> ivedci89: el de http, el 80. esos 2 son puertos que seguro no se filtran, puede haber otros, es cuestión de probar.
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> es raro, porque en la operadora d efibertel me dicen que no hay nada filtrado... pero igual el amule da ID baja y el SSH no recibe a nadie aqui
<ivedci89> bueno en fin muchisimas gracias!!!!
<ivedci89> probré cosas...
<DELLtra> m4v,  no entendi esa la forma de conectar por ssh
<m4v> DELLtra: el ssh normalmente escucha el puerto 22 para conexiones entrantes, simplemente cambiar el config para que escuche el 80 o el 443.
<m4v> mientras no tengas un servidor web no sería problema
<m4v> y la pc que se quiere conectar usa esos puertos, como usas los puertos que se usan para navegar el router no los filtra.
<DELLtra> hasta ahi esta claro
<DELLtra> pero como conectas desde fuera  ssh ......?
<DELLtra> con la ip del router ?
<erAbuelo> y si meten un proxy transparente seguria funcionando ?
<m4v> DELLtra: no, la ip de la pc.
<m4v> ssh ip_de_tu_pc -p 443
<DELLtra> eso podria ser desde una lan  pero si quiero desde fuera  supongamos que la computadora donde quier entrar este en otra parte
 * x-mint  B.noches!?
<m4v> DELLtra: te refieres a que la PC está dentro de una NAT?
<DELLtra> lo que dices es que si yo estoy en otra parte y quiero conectarme via internet a la maquina por ssh   que esta en otro lado  solo tendria que poner ssh ip_de_pc -p 443
<DELLtra> es lo que me refiero
<m4v> DELLtra: si la otra pc tiene el ssh escuchando ese puerto, sí
<DELLtra>  voy a probarlo
<m4v> y no bloquea conexiones entrantes, que es lo normal. El caso de ivedci89 era raro porque bloqueaba conexiones salientes.
<erAbuelo> no es raro en una empresa
<m4v> erAbuelo: si, pero no era una empresa.
<m4v> en una casa, normalmente solamente bloqueas conexiones entrantes y nada más.
<kurama10> que pedro DELLtra
<DELLtra> pos pos
<DELLtra> ahi  esperando a que te animas para lo de host
<DELLtra> kal,
<DELLtra> kurama10,
<kurama10> ???
<kurama10> a ver recuerdame caon
<kurama10> ya me perdi
<kurama10> DELLtra:
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<Xiguanda> wenas
<ivedci89> una gran pregunta/plateo meramente teorico por ahora....: si tego tres equipos A B y C... en tres ciudades diferentes... y desde el equipo B escribo ejecuto el comando: "scp -r userC@ipC:/algunDIR userA@ipA:/algunDIR"  todo lo que sale de equipo C pasa por B para ser dirigido a A... o va directo a A sin pasar por B.
<aukun> alguien que conozca algun searcher que utilice comodines * o ? para ubuntu?
<ivedci89> catfish
<ivedci89> aukun:
<ivedci89> creo que funciona simpre con comodines internamente...no se probalo
<ivedci89> esta basado en el comando find...
<aukun> ya lo probe no funciona con comodines
<ivedci89> sospecho que es un script con ventana..
<ivedci89> es que por ejemplo *
<ivedci89> ya lo pone internamente
<ivedci89> si tienes archivo1.c archivo2.c etc.. con escribir "rchi" ya deberia encontrarlos
<aukun> por eso os lo pregunto necesito visualizar por ejemplo todos los acabados en .mp4 para eso pongo *.mp4
<ivedci89> es taaan simple no te lies
<ivedci89> catfich --> .mp4
<aukun> si pongo mp4 me pondra los que tengan por el medio aaa.mp4.doc
<aukun> necesito solo los que acaben en .mp4
<ivedci89> a ver dame un rato..
<aukun> es que tengo varios documentos que tienen por el medio .mp4 por eso os lo preguntaba
<ivedci89> ivedci@portatil:~$ locate *.mp4
<ivedci89> aukun:
<ivedci89> eso en terminal
<aukun> find / -iname "*.mp4" no?
<ivedci89> nunca me lleve bien con find
<aukun> ok ok gracias de todas formas
<ivedci89> pero si vos aprendes a usarlo adelante
<ivedci89> a mi .. locate me re sirvió...
<ivedci89> -- Find: es un comando que se utiliza  para encontrar archivos en un determinado directorio a partir de  diversas reglas de búsqueda, tales como nombre exacto de archivo, fecha  de creación, tamaño, permisos.
<ivedci89> -- Locate : este comando nos  proporciona una forma fácil y rápida de buscar archivos en todo el  sistema basándose en patrones de nombres. Este comando es mucho más  rápido que find, pero es mucho menos flexible, con lo que la potencia de  las búsquedas es menor.
<ivedci89> aukun: por eso prefiero locate...
<ivedci89> en una version antigua de catfish se podía elegir el metodo de busqueda... si find o locate etc..
<ivedci89> http://hatteras-blog.blogspot.com.ar/2011/09/buscar-archivos-en-el-sistema-1.html
<aukun> ivedci89 ya encontre un programa en interfaz grafica que me utiliza correctamente comodines  se llama spaceFM
<ivedci89> gracias aukun
<aukun> a ti
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-29
<aukun> por cierto locate me hace una cosa muy rara le pongo locate *.mp4 i me hace un output /home/aukun/Descargas/ua2.09.mp4 , que no seria raro si al ir a el directorio ese de descargas ua2x09.mp4 existiera, porque me localiza un archivo que no existe?
<ivedci89> ni idea
<ivedci89> nunca
<ivedci89> m paso
<ivedci89> aunque bien poco uso a locate.
<ivedci89> sabes ahora que dices, creo que locate tiene relacion con algun indexer... entonces te muestra info un tanto vieja
<aukun> ya esta ya encontre el problema, cuando utilizas locate
<ivedci89> q era
<aukun> utiliza una basede datos interna i antes de utilizarlo para su buen uso correcto
<aukun> debes updatear la base de datos
<aukun> sudo updatebd
<ivedci89> eso eso eso...
<ivedci89> pero entonces puedes escribir un alias interno
<aukun> perdon al reves sudo updatedb
<ivedci89> que haga updatebd && locate en lugar de solo locate
<aukun> es que utiliza la gramatica inglesa
<ivedci89> sisi
<aukun> sudo updatedb && locate "*.mp4"
<ivedci89> eso
<aukun> tendre que hacer un alias con eso ir al arxivo .bashrc y poner alias locate="sudo update && locate"
<aukun> asi no tengo que ir poniendo updatedb
<aukun> bueno seria
<aukun> alias locate="sudo updatedb && locate"
<aukun> asi siempre me lo actualizara
<ivedci89> muy bien
<ivedci89> comparto: "dios el septimo dia no descansó... se puso a hacer distribuciones de linux"
<aukun> no entiendo el chiste
<ivedci89> no importa....
<ivedci89> che que carajo hicieron con catfish!!!?
<ivedci89> http://hatteras-blog.blogspot.com.ar/2011/09/buscar-archivos-en-el-sistema-1.html
<ivedci89> antes era genial ahora es una ?)=&(/$&$
<aukun> bueno he probado de hacer en .bashrc un alias locate='sudo updatdb && locate' pero no funciona del todo
<ivedci89> gksu ...
<aukun> no eso es para interfaz grafica no?
<aukun> tiene que ser desde linea de comandos
<Tarzan> hola , no puedo instalarlo
<Tarzan> hola hola
<Tarzan> lo queme en un cd pero mo me inicia desde ahi, no se que hago mal
<Lawiet> Hola
<Lawiet> Algun gnu linux usuario aqui?
<debsan> Lawiet, hola, todos
<Lawiet> Hola .cuales crees son las distros mas sencillas para principiantes,y que no den muchos problemas de incompatibilidad?
<Lawiet> Alguien me responde?
<Lawiet> Nadie me responde?
<debsan> Lawiet, ubuntu puede ser, hay otras tambien
<Lawiet> Pero ubunto no se quieren ver el escritorio ni barras laterales ni nada creo es un incompatibilidad grafica
<Lawiet> Que hago?
<Lawiet> ?
<Lawiet> ?
<Lawiet> Como instalo skype en gnu linux?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * x-mint  B.días!?
 * x-mint  bye!!
<aukun> estoy mirando pdf sobre bash de oreilly y no me queda muy claro el concepto de shell interactiva, alguien sabe que es eso de una shell interactiva?
<VictorCL> hola
<VictorCL> me descargue chrome y la unica manera de ejecutarlo es por la linea de comandos
<VictorCL> como lo puedo poner en el dash para ejecutarlo desde alli?
<euax> Aquí creo que lo tienes bien descrito: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-edit-dash-application-results
<euax> O copia el launcher donde quieras: cp /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop ~/.local/share/applications/
<euax> VictorCL: te vale? :)
<VictorCL> no entiendo :/
<VictorCL> en el howto ese a mi no me sale el programa Main Menu
<euax> Lo que quieres es agregar una aplicación al dash no?
<VictorCL> si
<VictorCL> si ejecuto chrome y despues le doi a  "lock to launcher"
<VictorCL> se queda ahy
<VictorCL> pero si le doi click .. no hace nada , solo parpadea un poco y ya esta
<VictorCL> no funciona
<euax> Yo no soy de ubuntu, así que no podría saber mucho del dash, pero imagino que si buscas en el dash menu, podrías editarlo?
<euax> Odio el unity :) precisamente por eso.
<euax> VictorCL: tienes en esta ruta ~/.local/share/applications/ algo de chrome? Por ejemplo: chrome.desktop
<VictorCL> ok espera
<euax> editalo y mira que propiedades tiene el launcher.
<VictorCL> si ahy hay un monton de cosas de chrome
<VictorCL> chrome.desktop s iesta
<euax> Pues debe haber un launcher ahí que sea el que no te funciona del dash, editalo y mira que propiedades tiene. Edita chrome.desktop.
<euax> Normalmente, suelen tener un exec con el comando, el tipo aplicacion y si va con terminal...
<VictorCL> eso tiene
<VictorCL> http://pastebin.com/stkVkg1A
<euax> Tienes permisos para ejecutar esto? Exec=/opt/google/chrome/chrome?
<euax> Pulsa alt+f2 y ejecuta ./opt/google/chrome/chrome
<VictorCL> /opt/google/chrome/chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<VictorCL> o.O
<euax> Como lo ejecutas desde comando?
<VictorCL> si
<VictorCL> si ejecuto /opt/google/chrome/chrome
<VictorCL> me sale eso
<euax> cambia el exec por el comando que uses que te funcione: me descargue chrome y la unica manera de ejecutarlo es por la linea de comandos
<euax> :)
<euax> O busca como repararle las dependecias
<VictorCL> yo lo ejecuto como
<VictorCL> google-chrome-stable
<euax> pues por eso en el chrome.desktop en la parte del exec y prueba a arrancarlo por el dash
<euax> Pues pon eso :) voy como una moto jajajaja
<VictorCL> perfecto ahora si
<euax> Guai!!ç
<VictorCL> gracias :D
<euax> De nada VictorCL  un placer creeme! :)
<VictorCL> :)
<VictorCL> esk antes usaba el otro ubuntu k usaba la otra interfaz
<VictorCL> esta es nueva para mi
<VictorCL> voy medio perdido
<euax> Yo me quité de ubuntu por el unity :)
<VictorCL> si no me gusta el unity
<euax> Cuando te hagas será super útil :)
<euax> pero hazte si puedes!
<Lawiet> Sobre que hablamos aqui?
<VictorCL> ubuntu quizas?
<Lawiet> Pero que tipo de temas?
<Lawiet> O solo sbre programacion?
<VictorCL> lo k sea
<VictorCL> k tenga k ver con el tema
<Lawiet> Ok
 * m3n3chm0 hello !!
<fherba_> hola
<fherba_> hay alguien ahí ?
<ivedci89> que
<fherba_> ah ! hola, soy nuevo en esto del chat, y estoy un poco perdido...
<fherba_> no veo que haya una conversación. Estoy haciendo algo mal ?
<ivedci89> es que es temprano es raro que alguien escriba a esta hora
<ivedci89> creo que lo unico malo que hiciste es no hacer tu consulta real aún.
<fherba_> ah, bueno. Es q estoy buscando ayuda para empaquetar una aplicación, y no sé si este es el sitio adecuado.
<ivedci89> si, entiendo tu consulta aunque yo o puedo decirte no soy escritor de aplicaciones aun... mero usuario
<ivedci89> yo no puedo
<ivedci89> pero sigue conectado ... hay unos hackers por aqui
<DELLtra> kurama10,  nas o/
<fherba_> ok, de todas formas, ya me has ayudado, porque me conecté a otros canales específicos de empaquetado y no obtenía respuesta...
<fherba_> y supongo que el problema era que no planteaba ninguna cuestión concreta
<ivedci89> aunque no estoy muy seguro: m4v o debsan pueden teer más idea de eso... y si lo ves a mimecar tambien ... aunque ahora no esta. fherba_
<ivedci89> GridCube: fherba_ ...
<fherba_> ok. Muchas gracias, probaré de nuevo en los canales específicos de empaquetado.
<ivedci89> fherba_:  solo mantente conectado... y lanza tu consulta nuevamente cada 1par de horas... es lo que suelo hacer yo... auque casi nunca consulto por tercera vez
<ivedci89> :)
<fherba_> Eso haré, gracias de nuevo.
<kurama10> wenas wenas
<DELLtra> kurama10,
<DELLtra> caon que tal
<DELLtra> kurama10,  sabes algo de poner router en modo bridge
<MrTulias> fherba_, igual te sirve esto http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Gu%C3%ADa_de_empaquetamiento/Completa
<Xago> Buen dia
<Xago> todo bien allá afuera?
<Xago> aquí con un poco de sol, pero frio
<Xago> alguien con ubuntu 14.04 ha instalado xrdp server? a mí no me muestra nada más que una pantalla gris y el mouse. En una versión más antigua de ubuntu, trabaja bien, pero no consigo que me muestre la gráfica con ninguna configuración de las posibles con krdc cliente
<fherba_> gracias, MrTulias, por la info, ya vi la guía, y la de debian, y unos cuantos documentos más, pero el tema es complicado, y la guía no resuelve todas las dudas
<kurama10> DELLtra: .... mmm nop
<MrTulias> Ah, vale. Ni idea entonces. Igual en launchpad pone algo de empaquetado también
<Xago> tb he probado con Remmina
<debsan> fherba_, en la red de debian: OFTC.net, el canal #deian-mentors-es
<fherba_> hola, debsan. Gracias por la información, pero, en Debian, ¿ se puede entrar en ese canal sin ser desarrollador "oficial" ?
<fzeta> fherba_: sí
<fherba_> ya me parecía. De todas formas, en el canal de empaquetado me han dado una pista. Echaré un vistazo al manual de pbuilder a ver si lo puedo resolver.
<fherba_> Pero gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda, sois una gente c0j0nuda ; ))
<rafa_> alguien por ahi
<Jesusitux> buenas tardes, me salen 5 conexiones en el informe de escucha de gufw que no se que son ,alguien me podria decir si es normal esta es la captura de pantalla, https://www.flickr.com/photos/124454077@N07/15051516916/
<rafa_> ese es el cortafuegos
<Jesusitux> si, pero las conexiones de que son?, porque sale en puerto WARN?
<ivedci89> no se distingue casi nada en la captura
<rafa_> lo siento pero no te puedo ayudar
<rafa_> soy novatillo como tu
<Jesusitux> pincha encima ivedci89 se amplia se ve bien
<rafa_> normalmente no tengo abierto en cortafuegos
<rafa_> o no lo tengo instalado
<Jesusitux> yo lo tengo pero de poco me sirve...
<rafa_> me suele interferir a veces con los programas de descarga
<ivedci89> hazte un nmap -P localhost
<ivedci89> perdo
<ivedci89> nmap localhost
<ivedci89> te dará mejor informacion que ese cortafuegos pedorrjaja
<Jesusitux> ok, voy a instalarlo
<Jesusitux> asi a secas "nmap localhost?
<ivedci89> >:osi
<Jesusitux> http://pastebin.com/E2J0Mdpr
<rafa_> acabo de instalar el nmap con aptitude y he abierto la ayuda desde la terminal
<rafa_> parece ser que es algo muy serio
<rafa_> supongo que todo habra que hacerlo desde la terminal
<Jesusitux> es el cups no el ipp ese?
<Jesusitux> voy a cerrarlo a ver
<ivedci89> mirá no se nada avanzado sobre cortafuegos...pero te diré que si usas linux... todo lo que veas en nmap es la verdad de tu conexion local
<rafa_> que comando se suele usar para sacar informacion del nmap
<Jesusitux> aja, ok gracias ivedci89
<ivedci89> man nmap
<rafa_> ese es el manual
<ivedci89> si
<ivedci89> ustedes preguntaron eso!
<rafa_> man nmap
<ivedci89> es un comando que te da info de nmap
<ivedci89> ahora si lo que quieres es USAR nmap...pues anda y usalo para nmap te entregue informacion
<ivedci89> normlmente: nmap ip
<rafa_> he leido el manual de nmap
<rafa_> muy serio, de verdad
<rafa_> nmap ip
<ivedci89> todo es serio cuando de un manual de software se trata o se a que te refieres... unca lei un manual de software en chiste
<debsan> rafa_, que pretendias, un chiste en el manual ?
<ivedci89> debsan++4
<Jesusitux> reinicio a ver
<rafa_> 139/tcp open  netbios-ssn
<rafa_> 445/tcp open  microsoft-ds
<rafa_> 902/tcp open  iss-realsecure
<rafa_> lo del manual me referia a que es demasiado para mi
<rafa_> linux es muy muy seguro
<rafa_> solo domino unos cuantos comando basicos
<rafa_> sobre todo el de fsarchiver para generarme copias de seguridad
<rafa_> por si acaso
<Jesusitux> nmap me dice que estan cerrados todos los puertos
<Jesusitux> no se que es esa mierda que sale en el ufw
<Jesusitux> en fin
<rafa_> segun el nmap ip los puertos que salieron arriba son los que tengo abiertos
<rafa_> supongo alguno de ellos los abrio el vmware player
<rafa_> puertos tcp
<fzeta> fuser -k 139/tcp
<fzeta> ....
<fzeta> kill xxxx
<rafa_> no, no,
<rafa_> kill xxx
<rafa_> una sala de chat de charla que este bien?
<fzeta> xD
<rafa_> join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<successus> salud o/
<ivedci89> qué es fsarchiver
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<clasic0> hola, existe algun programa para poner una iso en un cd ?
<Lawiet> De seguro hay pero soy nobato en ubuntu
<Lawiet> Prueba buscando en google a ver que tal
<Lawiet> Clasic0: busca k3b aver
<clasic0> gx
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<clasico> con ubuntu live puedo sacar el cd y grabar una iso en un cd vacio ?
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-30
<clasico> puedo poner una imagen en un cd con gmountiso ?
<clasic0> gmount-iso sirve para poner una imagen en un cd ?
<Ahmuck> hay esta canal de lubuntu?
<m4v> Ahmuck: no
<Ahmuck> hay es dos met'odos para escribir con el telcado, pero aptitude no mostra que es instalado.  C'omo desinstalaci'on de xim.  Quiero solomente ibus
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> tengo un par de dudas acerca de como resolver 2 cosas que no se si estan relacionadas o no.
<manel2020> Tengo un bug en un de mis pantallas (3 pantallas) que me obliga a usar 1440x900 60Mhz (no hay un paquete fix para el firware del monitor ni nada parecido solo poner la resolucion indicada o convivir con 1/3 de pantalla en negro y 1/3 en zona no visible)
<manel2020> Despues de lidiar y leer acerca de xrandr
<manel2020> y hacer lo que todas las paginas dicen
<manel2020> Crear una configuracion
<manel2020> Asignar resolucion
<manel2020> Establecer resolucion
<manel2020> Hacer cambios pemanentes
<manel2020> lo que dicen las guias es que hay que tocar xconf.org || o en ~/config/monitors.xml esblecer cual es la opcion por defecto.
<manel2020> Solo uno me habla que si quieres que los cambios sean desde el arranque que hay que tocar alguno de los rcX.d ¿cual usa unbuntu 14?
<manel2020> he cambiado el 2
<manel2020> pero ... no va
<manel2020> Por otro lado...........................
<manel2020> En este caos de pantallas, el raton se vuelve loco
<manel2020> "parece como si me hubiese entrado un virus"...
<manel2020> va para donde le da gana abre y hace lo que quiere
<manel2020> con esa descripcion del problema encotre dos causas:
<manel2020> - Suciedad en el raton (mas probabilidad)
<manel2020> - Virus en linux. (verosimilud ??? )
<manel2020> Un saludo gracias anticipadas por la ayuda.
 * x-mint  B.Días!?
<manel2020> uhmm , sigo sin conseguir que el script arranque al inicio...
<manel2020> de algun modo..
<manel2020> hace caso omiso a:
<manel2020> editar e incluir el sript en /etc/rc.local
<manel2020> crear un bash sript en /etc/init.d
<manel2020> añadir enlace al script  S98nombrescript en /etc/rc2.d
<M3ch4nix> buenos dias!!!!  despues de un par de años volvi.
 * x-mint  bye!!
<manel2020> hola
<DELLtra> nas 0/
<manel2020> que tal?
<manel2020> todavia no he terminado de encontrar la solucion al problema de las resoluciones
<manel2020> He probado a meter el script en /etc/init.d
<manel2020> Cree un enlace dentro de /etc/rc2.d
<manel2020> Embebido/anexado el contenido dentro /etc/rc.local..
<manel2020> no se ejecuta
<manel2020> 3 cosas y no funciona ninguna...
<erAbuelo_> ??
<manel2020> hola erabuelo que tal?
<erAbuelo_> hola
<manel2020> te resumo (tengo solucionado un bug con la resolucion de pantalla dual) pero...
<manel2020> hace falta iniciar un script con parametros xrandr 6 lineas de bash
<manel2020> ok?
<manel2020> el fichero lo ejecuto y funciona
<manel2020> bien, le problema es que tiene que ejecutarse "EN el inicio"
<guampa> manel2020: si corres xrandr desde rc.local (o antes), no va a tener un screen de X en donde operar
<guampa> tendrias que correrlo cuando X ya arranco
<manel2020> busce como se podia hacer:
<manel2020> 1.- Incluir el script en /etc/init.d
<manel2020> 2.- Crear un enlace dentro de /etc/rc2.d que debe de empezar por S99...
<manel2020> 3.- Modificar el rc.local (pero ya apunto guampa que no es buena idea , pero habia que intentarlo ;))
<mimecar> !paste manel2020
<kubot> manel2020: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> todo lo de init.d corre aun antes que rc.local
<manel2020> se me leyo?
<guampa> o sea, hay un script en init.d que arranca X, el encargado de arrancar el display manager
<manel2020> ¿tengo que hacer un paste con la pregunta??
<guampa> pero para cuando termino de arrancar X y el socket esta listo ya todo init.d y rc.local pasaron, en realidad X tiene su propio sistema de scripts de inicio
<manel2020> guampa la verdad es que es algo comfuso para mi.
<manel2020> ¿que tengo que hacer entonces??
<wicope> man insserv
<guampa> tendrias que incluir lo que queres correr en un script de inicio de tu sesion de X, los cuales estan garantizados que corren cuando X ya esta corriendo
<manel2020> bien, la teoría bien.. y en la practica??
<manel2020> como se llama lo que llama a esos script que inician X?
<manel2020> o como se llama el script vinculado al inicio de las x?
<manel2020> habra que modificar algo "concreto".
<manel2020> wicope estoy con el man isserv...
<guampa> lo que llama a esos scripts es el display manager
<guampa> ese programa que te muestra la pantalla grafica de login
<guampa> no se cual estas usando
<manel2020> ¿como puedo averiguar cual estoy usando para decirte / o saber yo cual es?
<guampa> que version de ubuntu usas y que entorno grafico?
<manel2020> ah actualice (ese fue todo el problema) a 14.04
<guampa> con unity?
<manel2020> unity, cairo, compiz.
<manel2020> tenia driver propietario de nvidia.
<manel2020> tardo unas 24 horas la actualizacion (no fue intencionada)
<manel2020> cuando por fin arranco.... me encontre con el bug grafico y el problema del raton "loco".
<guampa> probaste usando "aplicaciones al inicio" de unity nomas?
<manel2020> probar el que?
<manel2020> inciar vinculando el script ahi? si tambien
<manel2020> no se ejecuta de ningun modo
<guampa> es un script en bash?
<guampa> de esos que empiezan con #!/bin/bash ?
<manel2020> lo he puesto en varios sitios:
<manel2020> la mayoria como fichero, ejecutable , con inicio standart #!bin/bash, con permisos de ejecucion y le cambien el propietario a root y a mi usuario ..
<manel2020> Otra soluciones apuntaban a enlaces con nombres ...
<guampa> si son varias yo lo pondria en un script, lo haria ejecutable y lo testearia a mano
<manel2020> y otras señalaban a incluir el contenido del bash en otro fichero
<manel2020> bien
<erAbuelo_> que gestor de login usas ?
<manel2020> estoy ahi
<guampa> y para hacer que funcione desde las aplicaciones al inicio hay que ponerlo de una manera medio rara
<manel2020> tengo mi ejecutable lo testeto y FUNCIONA
<guampa> tenes que invocar al binario del shell, pasar un parametro y ahi el script
<guampa> ya te digo como, aca tengo algunos en mi inicio
<manel2020> me falta ... que se incie solo, al principio a ser posible.
<manel2020> ¿erabuelo? ¿como lo puedo saber?
<erAbuelo_> hombre gdm gdm3 kdm lightdm ?
<guampa> bash -c "exec /path/al/script"
<guampa> asi hay que poner un script en las aplicaciones de inicio
<manel2020> erabuelo , sinceramente no lo se, te vale como respuesta el que tenia ubuntu 13 ?
<erAbuelo_> no tengo ubuntu asi que no me sirve, pero deberias mirar cual es y como lanzar un script por defecto en el arranque del gestor, no de la session de usuario
<manel2020> perfecto , quiero hacerte caso.. pero no se "mirar" lo que no se como buscar su nombre.
<erAbuelo_> por ejemplo en lightdm, tienes que poner la direccion del script en /etc/lighdm/ligtdm.conf -> display-setup-scritp y lo ejecuta al inicio como root
<manel2020> ah si algo vi de eso
<manel2020> directorios /lgm, mdm, gdm ¿no?
<erAbuelo_> nu se
<erAbuelo_> ahora te toca a ti mirar :)
<manel2020> un segundo...
<manel2020> solo tengo carpetas mdm y lvm (creo que también es un gestor)
<manel2020> lvm (vacio) (no he dicho nada)
<manel2020> mdm solo
<erAbuelo_> entonce estas en linux mint
<manel2020> no
<manel2020> estoy en linux ubuntu 14.04 actualizado desde ubuntu 13 por un nimio error
<manel2020> y no funciona correctamente, tampoco desde live...
<manel2020> asi que no me sirve la solucion "instala en limpio"
<erAbuelo_> manel2020:  mira en /etc/mdm/Init/
<manel2020> tambien probe eso!!
<manel2020> meter ahi las lineas
<manel2020> no funciona!
<guampa> ~/.xprofile y ~/.xinitrc son sourceados por GDM, KDM, LightDM y LXDM
<guampa> hay una buena chance de que esos scripts funcionen entonces
<wicope> manel2020: hola, si quieres puedes poner el script en pastebin para que lo veamos, ;P copia el contenido y pegalo en la web pastebin (web para compartir texto), después en la barra de direcciones copia la nueva URL y la pegas aquí, gracias
<manel2020> si como no, es muy sencillo voy a poner un para de comentarios y hago un paste.
<manel2020> del contenido del script ¿wicope?
<manel2020> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<manel2020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8188532/
<manel2020> ya?
<manel2020> problemas para iniciarlo?
<erAbuelo_> y digo yo, si el tema es de modeline, porque no lo configuras en el xorg ?
<manel2020> te paso el enlace del bug de ubuntu acerca de la inexistencia de xorg.conf??
<erAbuelo_> oño lo creas!
<mimecar> en las últimas versión de Ubuntu NO existe ese archivo0
<mimecar> lo puedes crear, pero no existe (no es un bug)
<erAbuelo_> hola mimecar :)
<erAbuelo_> te dejo a cargo xDD
<manel2020> si es un bug con su numero...
<manel2020> id
<mimecar> será un bug lo que te pasa
<mimecar> pero no que no exista un xorg.conf
<manel2020> son 2 bug
<manel2020> uno en mi pantalla y otro en ubuntu
<manel2020> el de mi pantalla no se puede corregir , solo convivir.
<manel2020> evidentemente si ubuntu no me permite trabajar, pues libres somos..
<manel2020> no?
<manel2020> en fin... habra que ir mudandose a algo que funcione.
<mimecar> suponiendo que sea algo exlusivo de Ubuntu
<manel2020> y digo que es ubuntu, porque con ubuntu 13 NO PASABA
<manel2020> Y con 14 si
<manel2020> luego?
<mimecar> no usas los mismos drivers
<mimecar> el comportamiento puede ser diferente
<manel2020> el bug es?-> ubuntu + mi ignorancia del conocimiento de ubuntu 14
<manel2020> que de conocer este berengenal, invierto mi vida en otro sistema que funcione.
<mimecar> usa otra versión de GNU/Linux / Windows
<manel2020> desde luego , sin dudar otro Linux.
<manel2020> cuanquier distro anterior al 14.. incluso a la 12... son mucho mejores que esto.
<mimecar> cualquier distro que tenga soporte
<manel2020> no necesariamente,
<manel2020> cualquiera que funcione razonablemente bien, y que se puedan solucionar las cosas de manera autonoma. No como el actual modo de actualizaciones que parace que hay que tener un doctorado en todos los comandos, y funcionamiento (no pienso vivir tanto)
<mimecar> tu mismo
<mimecar> si usas una distro sin soporte no tendrás repositorios
<manel2020> por que que una distro que tenga "soporte" no significa nada acerca de su correcto funcionamiento solo que tiene gente haciendo cosas que no tienes que conocer ¿o si?
<mimecar> significa que no tienes repositorios (no puedes instalar programas) ni actualizaciones de seguridad
<mimecar> si usas algo que no tiene soporte
<mimecar> no te funciona bien Ubuntu? pasa a otra distro
<mimecar> pero que tenga soporte
<manel2020> No funciona UBUNTU 14 con SOPORTE.
<mimecar> entonces busca otra distro
<manel2020> respuesta facil y sencilla?
<mimecar> esa es la sencilla
<wicope> ubuntu está bien
<mimecar> la complicada es, busca la causa de que no te funcionen los scripts
<wicope> y es "fácil"
<manel2020> bien pues gracias por tu aportacion
<wicope> sólo es tomarse las cosas con calma
<wicope> manel2020:
<wicope> puedes crear un xorg.conf
<manel2020> si quieres hablar de otra disto te invito a ubuntu-cafe
<wicope> hay herramientas que te lo crean
<manel2020> en esta sala es ubuntu (de momento)
<wicope> después modificas el xorg.con y lo configuras a tu gusto para tus monitores
<wicope> pones el xorg.conf en la ruta /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<manel2020> como creo un xor.conf si no existe?
<wicope> ya tienes los gráficos como tu quieres con tu resoluciones
<manel2020> un fichero en blanco? (hasta ahi llego)
<manel2020> pero que tiene que poner??
<wicope> sudo X -configure para generar un archivo de configuracion de X
<manel2020> voy a intentar hacer eso wicope
<manel2020> ah si,, ya lo habia intentado..
<manel2020> salen errores
<manel2020> ¿paste?
<wicope> es que la cosa es un poco más
<wicope> tienes que hacerlo sin haber iniciado las X
<wicope> y es un poco más porque tienes que saber varios comandos para hacerlo .,.. ehhh la idea está ... es buscar en internet
<wicope> el como paso a paso o pregunta aquí
<wicope> saludos
<manel2020> uhmm al arrancar no le dejo arracar las x? o pulso una tecla FX ?
<manel2020> ok gracias
<manel2020> alguien ha pensado por un segundo que ya he buscado en internet??
<manel2020> y que he probado todo?
<manel2020> ¿algo falla? no se que es.
<guampa> te falta intentar estas opciones que te hemos ido pasando
<guampa> si una falla, pruebas otra y asi
<manel2020> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<manel2020> Resumen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8188785/
<guampa> bueno init.d, /etc/rc*.d, rc.local esos no van a andar nunca, los otros metodos se pueden sortear los subproblemas que hayan porque esos si pueden funcionar
<erAbuelo_> repito despacito -> si es un problema de modelines, lo suyo es crear el xorg.conf y añadirle los modelines
<guampa> si puede hacerse asi o corriendo el script como viene intentando
<manel2020> erabuelo -> el comando cvt se encarga de crear el modeline...
<erAbuelo_> si necesitas hacer algo en el arranque grafico -> buscar cual es el sistema para lanzar un script en el arranque del gestor gdm, gdm3 o el que sea
<manel2020> no se que problema tienes con eso
<erAbuelo_> yo ninguno, al que no le funciona es a ti :)
<erAbuelo_> tranqui que no vuelvo a intervenir en el tema :)
<manel2020> de hecho las guias dicen que si no tienes un xorg.conf que copiar, uses cvt para generar las resoluciones correctamente.
<manel2020> no se a donde quieres ir con lo primero son las modelines??
<erAbuelo_> yo no dije eso pero tu mismo :)
<manel2020> ademas el script funciona..
<manel2020> seguramente sea un problema de incompresion mio ;)
<manel2020> lo que no funciona es INICIAR el script al inicio (antes de las x)
<manel2020> pero es que tampoco lo hace despues de x
<manel2020> es mas no lo hace nunca de los modos que he expuesto y otros que me has sugerido.
<manel2020> *han
<manel2020> solo lo hace si lo ejecuto manualmente desde consola o de forma "visual" con el raton
<guampa> manel2020: verificaste que el script corra?
<guampa> cuando lo inicias desde X digo
<guampa> para ver si es eso mas que que el xrandr no haga efecto
<manel2020> mi test es el siguiente (hago cambio en un fichero el que sea) y reseteo, no mato x , no cambio sesion, hardreset. y no arranca nunca
<manel2020> reseto en cada prueba.
<guampa> claro, no ves efecto alguno, pero a lo mejor podes tratar de descartar que eso sea causado porque el script directamente no corre
<guampa> agrega una linea al script que cree algun archivo
<guampa> si ese archivo se creo es que el script corrio
<manel2020> solo funciona -> inicio session (mis pantallas se ver mal) , una vez iniciada (terminal o nautius) ejecuto y corrige la pantalla.
<guampa> incluso podes direccionar la salida de los mismos comandos que corras en el script, haciendo un log ad-hoc
<manel2020> entendiste el trouble-de como si funciona?
<guampa> si. funciona a mano, en inicio automatico no
<manel2020> el script "entiendo que esta correcto".
<manel2020> el script hace lo que se espera de el
<guampa> seguro, pero puede que no se este corriendo siquiera
<guampa> y que esa sea la razon de que no funciona en el inicio
<manel2020> por lo que un bug en el script no es el motivo.
<manel2020> el motivo es el "como" se lanza el script
<guampa> claro
<manel2020> y en eso ando (pongo otra vez el paste de lo que he probado??)
<guampa> estoy suponiendo lo mismo, que el script si anda bien, pero que no esta siendo ejecutado, con lo cual no importa que ande bien
<manel2020> el proceso/mecanica/sistema de ejecucion de scripts al inicio NO FUNCIONA. en ubuntu 14.
<manel2020> se debe llamar proceso de scripts (que ubuntu quiere iniciar al inicio)
<manel2020> privativo
<guampa> pera que tuneo el parser
<guampa> porque no te entiendo
<manel2020> ----- ¿que no entendiste?
<guampa> lo ultimo que dijiste, no se que tiene que ver con tratar de solucionar tu problema
<manel2020> nada es solo una opinion. :D
<guampa> casi me da la sensacion que quiero arreglarlo mas yo que vos, conclusion que me indica el fin de mi tarea de soporte aqui :)
<guampa> suerte amigo
<manel2020> gracias guampa.
<manel2020> no se porque piensas eso?
<manel2020> si has probado todo, se repiten las soluciones... ¿sera logico pensar?
<manel2020> ¿no sera que ubuntu ha cambiado algo? .. motivos para sospechar que hay un bug relacionado , el xorg.conf no existe (ahora enlazo el bug)
<manel2020> hola , otra vez (sumamos incidencias ubuntu 14), se friso ubuntu, solo se movia el raton pero no obtenia foco. Pasados unos 10 segundos se apago el monitor que esta conectado a vga-1 pero es mi pantalla secundaria. Y posteriormente me hizo un buen puzble en la unica pantalla que tenia y me forzo a un apagado poco amable.
<manel2020> ahora mismo inice sesion , veo muy mal mis pantallas una no veo nada mas que la mitad, ejecuto el script
<manel2020> se ejecuta perfectamente, manda los mensajes echo , hace lo que se le dice con xrandr , y espera 10 segundos... (para ver la salida).
<manel2020> -- el problema es hacer que ubuntu 14 , inicie el script antes de inicio de session , o mejor dicho con las X configuradas correctamente.
<manel2020> ¿como? ni idea en ubuntu 14 , en otras distros ubuntu anteriores la cosa es/era muy sencilla, ahora simplemente no funcionan los metodos.
<manel2020> ¿cual es la metodología ubuntu14 para iniciar las X con otra configuración, teniendo en cuenta que forzosamente hay que usar 1440x900 60 ya que de otro modo no se ven bien los monitores debido a un bug-hardwre (asus vw192s)? ¿seria la pregunta breve?
<wicope> manel2020: hola
<manel2020> hola
<wicope> el fichero xorg.conf es donde están las configuraciones de los monitores
<wicope> es un fichero dificil de aprender
<wicope> es un fichero dificil de probar, por los reinicios y porque tienes que cerrar sesión en consola
<wicope> es un fichero dificil
<wicope> pues ese fichero dificil es el que tienes que aprender a modificar
<manel2020> wicope, (tomalo a bien) -> Segun tengo entendido ubuntu 14 no existe xorg.conf ni lo usa.
<wicope> primero antes de nada
<wicope> ubuntu tiene que tener el paquete xserver-org
<wicope> y creo que si lo usa...
<wicope> alguien que confirme
<wicope> bueno suponiendo que lo use (queda pendiente)
<wicope> va en /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wicope> en esa ruta no hay nada
<manel2020> (Nota:)(tomalo a bien) -> el script que corrige el problema funciona, pero NO FUNCIONA LA METODOLOGIA, de iniciarlo (no se sabe donde ni como).
<wicope> hay nque crear el xorg.conf y ponerlo ahí
<wicope> manel2020: hay varias formas de solucionar un problema
<wicope> con el script es una y la mejor es con el xorg.conf
<wicope> la mejor es tener centralizado toda las historias de los monitores en el xorg.conf
<manel2020> yo busco lo que me digas... pero xorg.conf no existe en este ubuntu, se me ha dicho que use sudo X -configure y da errores (no se porque)
<wicope> manel2020: lee el error
<wicope> es ingles
<wicope> no es chino
<wicope> con palabras técnicas
<manel2020> mejor un paste!
<manel2020> paste!
<manel2020> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<wicope> si pones esos errores en el internet
<wicope> verás porque puede ser
<manel2020> no va resultar tan evidente.. cuando lo veas seguramente sabras algo que yo no veo..
<manel2020> porque no se que buscar ..
<wicope> bueno te cuento
<wicope> para hacer el sudo X -configure necesitas una guia
<wicope> dices antes que buscaste por internet
<wicope> y entonces que guia vas a seguir para crear un xorg.conf?
<manel2020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8189244/ ese es error.
<manel2020> el error es debido seguramente a que estan inciadas las x
<wicope> muy bien
<wicope> claro
<wicope> es eso
<wicope> están iniciadas
<manel2020> pero , sin x iniciadas es exactamente el mismo error
<wicope> y por eso no funciona
<manel2020> solo tengo 1 pc
<wicope> tienes que parar las X
<fzeta> rm -rf /tmp/.X0-lock
<wicope> para eso tienes un comando que yo se y no te voy a decir porque tienes que buscar una guia que ya te lo explique
<manel2020> y cada vez que me obliga a resetearlo (por narices) (hardreset) no incio x y ejecuto el comando.
<wicope> por eso te insisto en lo de la guia
<manel2020> se lo que me dices...
<wicope> manel2020: se aprende leyendo y preguntando lo justo
<manel2020> no comprendes que antes de hacer eso que dices, tiene que ser posible el primer paso
<wicope> lee 10 blog sobre crear el xorg.conf en ubuntu y tendrás una uidea
<wicope> manel2020: comprende esto
<wicope> ya he pasado por ahi
<wicope> tengo mis monitores bien
<wicope> y es "fácil" cuando se sabe lo que se hace
<wicope> parar la X
<wicope> borrar lo que haya que borrar
<wicope> y ejecutar el comando para crear el xorg.conf
<wicope> poner el xorg.conf en la ruta buena
<manel2020> el primer paso es ejecutar sudo X -cofigure (esta en cualquier guia) ¿no?
<manel2020> pues el error es identico con X iniciadas que sin X iniciadas ¿porque ? ¿no lo se, por algo estoy preguntando?
<wicope> no es el primer paso
<wicope> el primer paso es decirnos que guia vas a usar?
<wicope> el primer paso sería apuntar en papel los comandos
<wicope> y cerrar las X (los gráficos)
<wicope> cuando cierres las X sólo verás una consola de comandos
<fzeta> manel2020: según el error ya está en activo. Borra el fichero en cuestión
<wicope> no tendrás nada más
<manel2020> (correcion) **no es el primer paso, el primer comado de cualquier guia que anote en cualquier papel fisicamente pasa por ejecutar sin X sudo X -configure. Y RESULTA  que da el mismo error que con X inciadas
<wicope> manel2020: el primer paso es leer 10 blog de lo que vas a hacer y elegir uno
<manel2020> de que vale que te pase 3 o 20 ulr con guias??
<wicope> y después preguntar
<manel2020> llevo 100 o asi
<wicope> pues necesitas un descanso
<wicope> descansa y vuelve con ganas de leer
<wicope> 100 guias cansan mucho
<manel2020> a este ritmo seguramente aprenda chino aleman y ruso antes de encontrar una respuesta
<wicope> hay algo comun a todas las guias?
<wicope> se ve claro que si
<manel2020> si
<wicope> estas haciendo una cosa dificil
<wicope> te dije el xorg.conf no es fácil es dificil
<wicope> lo dificil tarda en tiempo
<manel2020> si hay algo comun-> las que usan xorg.conf y las que no
<manel2020> las que se usan xorg.conf -> TODAS-> REQUIEREN sudo X -configure ..
<wicope> manel2020: te digo
<wicope> el xorg.conf es un fichero de configuración del driver de la gráfica y de las resoluciones de pantalla
<manel2020> y ya te he dicho (3 esta vez) que da el mismo error con X iniciadas que sin X iniciadas
<wicope> tu estás liado con las resoluciones de pantalla
<manel2020> yo lo tengo bastante mas claro...
<wicope> manel2020: dime entonces una guia que la lea
<manel2020> ok
<wicope> te dije el primer paso es buscar una buena guia
<wicope> si la guia es mala entonces no vamos bien
<wicope> tienes que saber con el tiempo (mucho leer) cuando una guia es buena o mala
<manel2020> un blog que hable de como inciar con una resolucion... (en ubuntu a ser posible)
<wicope> pasame el enlace, la URL de la guia que sigues
<fzeta> manel2020: sí es antigua no vale
<fzeta> eso depende
<wicope> es crear un xorg.conf y después configurarlo para tus monitores
<wicope> es una tarea dificil
<manel2020> http://blog.desdelinux.net/como-cambiar-la-resolucion-de-pantalla-usando-xrandr/
<wicope> y lleva tiempo
<manel2020> no es ni dificil ni complicado , porque ya esta hecho!!
<manel2020> el script YA HACE ESO
<manel2020> EL PROBLEMA ES-> QUE UBUNTU no quiere iniciar el script
<manel2020> ni ese ni otro cualquera
<wicope> vale
<wicope> yo sólo te dije lo queme parece mejor
<wicope> tu decides
<wicope> que es el xorg.conf
<manel2020> lo que he visto acerca de xorg.cong es USARLO para copiar el modeline , para nada mas , usarlo de plantilla... (no tiene otro fin ni proposito)
<manel2020> ¿porque?
<manel2020> porque ubuntu 14 NO USA XORG.CONF
<wicope> manel2020: poner mayusculas es gritar
<wicope> si no lo sabias ya lo sabes
<wicope> siempre que grites pondrás mayusculas
<manel2020> Lo que no se es poner negrita
<wicope> ves como no sabes nada sobre el xorg.conf
<wicope> yo sólo te dije lo queme parece mejor, que es el xorg.conf
<manel2020> seria mas agradable para enfatizar, pero como no se poner negrita en irc, uso mayusculas (la negrita low-cost)
<wicope> ya te dije que es dificil
<wicope> no hace falta enfatizar yo lo leo igual
<wicope> espera y escucha
<wicope> 1 min
<wicope> el xorg.conf es dificil
<wicope> entonces inicia el script al inicio de sesión
<wicope> es fácil
<manel2020> tabien recurri a eso
<wicope> si quieres usar un script al inicio de sessión, busca en google: iniciar script al inicio de sesión
<manel2020> ya lo hice
<manel2020> no va
<wicope> entonces depende de las guias
<wicope> hay unas guias que funcionan y otras que no
<wicope> busca en google: iniciar script al inicio de sesión
<wicope> si no funcionan las guias es que no las has elegido bien
<wicope> porque sean antiguas o para otra distro
<wicope> o porque no hagas lo que te dicen las guias
<wicope> ya depende de tí
<wicope> dificil vs fácil
<wicope> ves como lo fácil a veces puede ser dificil
<manel2020> la mayoria son para una metodogia basada en un sistema basado en xorg.conf usando gdm. Yo no tome la decision de cambiar gdm por mdm ¿cierto?
<wicope> bienvenido a la lectura
<manel2020> o si al instalar ubuntu.
<wicope> no es cierto
<wicope> gdm busca en wikipedia
<wicope> mdm busca en wikipedia
<wicope> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/LightDM creo que ubuntu 14 usa este
<manel2020> ¿¿bien y despues de perder el tiempo en saber que significa un anagra en ingles? K?
<wicope> no estoy seguro
<wicope> no se trata de perder el tiempo
<wicope> se trata de saber lo que haces, como no sepas lo que haces no harás nada
<wicope> busca en español
<wicope> en la wikipedia en español
<wicope> si no hay enlace en español pues coje un traductor
<wicope> o lee en otro blog
<Dell> Hola!
<wicope> manel2020: se me acabó el tiempo voy a programar
<wicope> si elijes la opción del xorg.conf te llevará mucho tiempo
<wicope> llebará
<manel2020> ..... me parece una perdida de tiempo, salvo que exista una entrada especifica cosa que no he encontrado, ni en español ni en otro idioma. Gracias por la ayuda wicope.
<Dell> Querría saber si Ubuntu o algun distro de Linux es compatible con mi Dell Dimension 2400
<manel2020> una fijo que te va es minino.
<manel2020> es para equipos low
<wicope> si eliges la opción del script al iniciar sesión pues te llebará menos tiempo que el xorg.conf (eso creo)
<manel2020> viejos, flojos.
<wicope> Dell: bajate Ubuntu, lo grabas en un disco óptico, configuras la BIOS para que arranque desde el cdrom, eliges probar Ubuntu en vez de instalar
<manel2020> wicope, como programador entenderás que ya he debugueado por ahí, sin llegar a ningún lado.. (caminos no documentados/mal documentados)
<Dell> Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller, v.6.14.10.4342, A09 (me marca esto en letras negras)
<DELLtra> Dell,  no arranca ubuntu .. ?
<DELLtra> solo sale ese mensaje ?
<Dell> Creo que no es compatible con mi equipo y e probado ya con muchos distros de Linux
<Dell> si solo ese mensaje
<DELLtra> debian ?
<DELLtra> probaste
<manel2020> y como programador sabes que acotar problemas.
<manel2020> - El script no es un problema
<manel2020> - El problema esta en el metodo de lanzamiento..... (ubuntu14)
<Dell> y es que con windows anda perfecto
<Dell> pero prefiero Linux
<DELLtra> Dell,  y que distribucion usabas ?
<manel2020> Dell -> minino -> es una debian-> para equipos viejos, flojos, pocas prestaciones. como un tiro si tu equipo es bueno.
<DELLtra> manel2020,  no
<DELLtra> yo uso debian
<DELLtra> en una i7
<Dell> Si Con debian , PearOS , MacBuntu, Ubuntu , Fedora, Ubuntu 10.04 10.10 11.04 12.04 y 14.04
<DELLtra> fedora ?? probaste ?
<Dell> Creo que UBuntu no tiene mi controlador de video Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller, v.6.14.10.4342, A09 COMO LO INSTALO en todo caso
<manel2020> mal asunto con ubuntu y los drivers... ando yo peleando con ello
<manel2020> menudo marron para los usuarios!!
<DELLtra> uhm .. para eso primero tendiras que buscar el paquete para esa tarjeta
<manel2020> ubuntu 14 no soporta de momento driver privativos...
<Dell> si pero solo esta en windows creo que no hay versiones para linux
<DELLtra> no
<Dell> e intentado con otras versiones de ubuntu y otros sistemas de linux
<DELLtra> es eso
<Dell> y ninguno anda
<DELLtra> lo que pasa es que hay paquetes que pueden reconocer esa tarjeta
<Dell> Me poderian pasar linck por favor
<DELLtra> es cosa de buscar.. pero de que hay pienso que si .
<Dell> ta ok me pondre en busqueda
<Dell> ASTA PRONTO Y MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!
<DELLtra> DELLtra,  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/intel-82845g-788563/page3.html
<DELLtra> se fue jajaja
<manel2020> Me gustaria saber la opinion de richard stallman, acerca de la libertad de eleccion que permite ubuntu 14.
<manel2020> Da la impresión que la libertad es lo que quiera ubuntu(complicar la existencia al usuario) o si no te vas a "windows".
<wicope> manel2020: ¿complicar al usuario es precisamente windows, si no lo entiendes así que haces con ubuntu?
<fzeta> todos sabemos lo que piensa stallman acerca de ubuntu.
<manel2020> que es guay!! :D
<erAbuelo_> manel2020: tienes la libertad de usar otra distribucion, nadie te obliga a utilizar ubuntu
<manel2020> disculpa wicope, es una icorreccion por tu parte.. a mi windows no me complica la vida, me pone limitaciones en el codigo fuente.
<manel2020> ubuntu SI ME COMPLICA LA VIDA, pero te da el codigo fuente (casi siempre)
<manel2020> y el problema es que te complica al vida "en cada update".
<mimecar> usa otra distribución que no tenga esos problemas
<manel2020> hablame de utopias!! me encantan!! :D
<wicope> ¿si windows no te complica la vida que haces en ubuntu?
<wicope> no es coña ni nada
<wicope> te hablo en serio
<erAbuelo_> esta es la parte de linux que odio
<wicope> ni de cachondeo
<DELLtra> que es coña ?
<DELLtra> que es cachondeo ?
<wicope> windows te complica la vida porque casca mucho, y no puedes haces casi nada...
<wicope> depende de como se mire claro
<wicope> coña cachondeo.. buscar el drae
<manel2020> Porque ubuntu hasta esta ultima actulizacio era aceptable. ahora es un software privativo... de programadores.
<wicope> drae = diccionario español
<cousteau> pásate a xubuntu
<DELLtra> wicope,  vale
<wicope> DELLtra: coña cachondeo = broma
<cousteau> a mí ubuntu con todo el unity y todo eso no me gusta mucho, pero xubuntu me parece bien
<fzeta> DELLtra: son modismos españoles
<DELLtra> entiendo
<DELLtra> hablanod de españa mi primo se fue para aya y me dijo que la cosa no anda bien y se va regresar ...
<DELLtra> es cierto ?
<manel2020> Va muy mal.
<manel2020> tirando a mucho peor
<erAbuelo_> DELLtra: de donde eres ?
<DELLtra> de verdad ?
<wicope> depende del trabajo de tu primo
<DELLtra> Peru
<manel2020> por los necios que nos gobiernan
<manel2020> seguramente nos quieran meter en una guera con rusia.
<erAbuelo_> por culpa de los necios que les han votado !
<manel2020> tiempo al tiempo.
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<fzeta> xDD
<manel2020> tema cafe!! lod perdon!!
<wicope> dios espero que no haya guerra, paz paz paz paz paz paz paz por dios
<DELLtra> vale
<DELLtra> entiendo
<wicope> http://www.rae.es/recursos/diccionarios/drae DELLtra
<wicope> manel2020: tarde meses en aprender el xorg.conf
<wicope> al final lo aprendí
<wicope> me fué dificil, pero me alegro mucho de haberlo aprendido
<wicope> todas, casi todas utilizan xorg de momento y desde hace muchos años
<manel2020> wicope (no me lo tomes a mal, no es broma, el texto no expresa el matiz de la palabra hablada) ¿de que te sirvio?
<DELLtra> ubuntu va bien en algunas cosas
<wicope> manel2020: lo que te decia era que si windows te va bien
<wicope> porque tienes ubuntu
<manel2020> Interpretas mal..
<manel2020> Yo no he dicho que windows me fuera bien (entre otras cosas porque no veo uno desde hace 10 años)
<DELLtra> <manel2020> disculpa wicope, es una icorreccion por tu parte.. a mi windows no me complica la vida, me pone limitaciones en el codigo fuente.
<manel2020> He dicho que windows no me complicaba la vida...
<wicope> te he escuchado decir cosas a favor de windows
<manel2020> las has interpretado tu asi..
<wicope> y en contra de GNU/Linux
<manel2020> no
<wicope> los dos tienen cosas a favor y en contra
<DELLtra> viva windows !!! jajaja  pero que viva lejos de este mundo
<manel2020> esta equivocado.
<wicope> bueno entonces si lo he interpretado mal todo arreglado
<manel2020> Esa es su interpretacion de mis palabras.
<manel2020> Yo no he defendido windows (ni lo he pretendido), he dicho una cosa objetiva.
<wicope> ahora como vas con añadir el script al inicio del pc, antiguamente habia una aplicación llamada gnome-session en la cual podías añadir aplicaciones al inicio
<wicope> si le sigues la pista quizás haya algo para ubuntu 14 en modo grafico
<wicope> en modo texto .. no se ... ya que se habló antes y no fué bien
<manel2020> modos anteriores, nuevos, que mas dara? ¿cual es el que funciona el ubuntu14?
<wicope> ahí está
<manel2020> es lo que busco... no meterme en aventuras del conocimiento..
<wicope> cuando lo descubras avisanos
<wicope> lo divertido es aprender
<wicope> al menos para mi
<wicope> la aventuras del conocimiento es lo mejor
<manel2020> evidentemente, lo hare
<manel2020> detallando correctamente el problema..
<wicope> si no quieres aprender y no hay nadie que te lo resuelva
<wicope> te toca lee
<manel2020> uff, tu opinion se basa en ...?? una respuesta mas que predecible...
<manel2020> "no sabes, ni puedes saber" que he visto, leido, que se o dejo saber...
<manel2020> hablas de modo generico.. (lenguaje para sacarse de encima un marron)
<wicope> no se si con: sysv-rc-conf , insserv , chkconfig , por ejemplo en lightdm, tienes que poner la direccion del script en /etc/lighdm/ligtdm.conf -> display-setup-scritp y lo ejecuta al inicio como root , ~/.xprofile y ~/.xinitrc son sourceados por GDM, KDM, LightDM y LXDM
<manel2020> resulta ofensivo que te digan que no lees cuando no has hecho otra cosa... en fin
<manel2020> supongo que sera que entra mucha gente asi..
<manel2020> que se lo den hecho..
<wicope> y hay otra carpeta que se inicia al iniciar el sistema en /etc/xdg/autostart/ que inicia los programas alli metidos
<AutoKriminal> da miedo preguntar la duda xD
<manel2020> a que si!!
<wicope> jajajja
<wicope> lee lee
<wicope> no preguntes
<wicope> lee y busca en internet
<wicope> no preguntar cosas de ubuntu
<wicope> en el canal de ubutu
<manel2020> rapidamente te sueltan --> hay que leer (el libro gordo de petete ) pero con portada azul... (que ya lo lei)
<AutoKriminal> ajajjajajaajajajaja
<AutoKriminal> estara de cachondeo xD
<wicope> xD
<AutoKriminal> canal ubuntu preguntar cosas sobre muebles imagino xD
<wicope> manel2020: te lo dije
<mimecar> al final acabaremos pidiendo un archivo HTML con todas las cosas que ha buscado el usuario
<manel2020> si debe ser eso...
<manel2020> hablemos de muebles ...
<AutoKriminal> aajajajaj
<DELLtra> tios
<AutoKriminal> buscare un dia mas ... si mañana sigo con la misma duda... preguntare aqui xd
<DELLtra> alguien sabe de  señales wifi
<DELLtra> antenas y esas cosas
<manel2020> que necesitas saber?
<AutoKriminal> solo de muebles , lo siento xD
<erAbuelo_> AutoKriminal: que duda tienes ?
<manel2020> algo se, poco.
<DELLtra> ando  conectanto  una pc con un router a una distancia de 200 metros el  router tiene una antena de 11dbi y la ppc tiene una antena de 14 dbi
<erAbuelo_> ahora vuelvo
<AutoKriminal> es sobre el parpadeo que me hace la imagen al aplicar la cupula de compiz... cuando lo desactivo todo bien
<AutoKriminal>  sera falta de recursos de la grafica ?
<DELLtra> pero el detalle esta en que el router esta en primer piso y la pc esta a una distancia de 200 metros en el tercer piso
<manel2020> eso solo te afecta (deberia afectar) en el alcance.
<manel2020> el criterio es la señal mas baja 11dbi
<erAbuelo> re
<manel2020> y te va en un sentido si y en otro no?
<manel2020> sabes que hay internet pero no navega?
<manel2020> navega pero no puedes enviar "formularios"?
<manel2020> No se ven router y pc?
<manel2020> 11dbi (no deberia superar los 100 m en campo abierto) con obtaculos 1/3 unos 25 metros
<manel2020> ya no te cuento si le metes hierro (forjados de un edificio)
<manel2020> Soluciones: -> Poner una red cableada (cableada, o usando la red electrica)
<manel2020> -> poner unos receptores wihi mas potentes (ambos) , piensa en un walkitalki (no se si sabes lo que es) , pues dependera de la calidad del walki la distancia a la que se puede hablar.
<AutoKriminal> Podria mirar la opcion por PLC's... llevar internet por la red electrica
<cousteau> manel2020, si navega dudo que no se pudieran ver formularios
<erAbuelo> cuando acabes de divagar manel2020 avisa
<cousteau> *enviar
<AutoKriminal> a cuidarse sala !!
<AutoKriminal>  saludo
<manel2020> ** ENVIAR!!
<manel2020> NO he dicho ver!!
<manel2020> enviar!!!
<manel2020> canal de subida fail!!
<manel2020> si navega deberia funcionar las peticiones... (unas si otras no)
<manel2020> Acabe de disertar. Ahora divaga erabuelo (avisado)
<manel2020> Un problema explicado con tantos lujos de detalles ¿que esperáis?. Se deduce que hay un problema de señal, porque no tendría sentido indicar las potencias máximas de las señales de radio. Y las consecuencias habituales (para los que no necesitan vivir o conocer la fisica del electromagnetismo es .... ¿te falla el navegador asi o asi?) Disertar.
<wicope> manel2020: hola como vas con el arranque al inicio de sesión
<manel2020> igual
<wicope> creas un fichero.desktop y en el Exec= pones la ruta del script. el script tiene permisos de ejecución. metes el script en la carpeta autostart de antes ..
<manel2020> sigo leyendo acerca de xorg.conf (su funcionamiento) y sigo convencido con mas firmeza si cabe que es una absoluta perdida de tiempo, pero no acabe de leerlo.
<wicope> lo mejor es que copies un fichero.desktop de los que ya están en la carpeta autostart y lo modifiques a tu gusto cambiando el Exec, el nombre del fichero
<wicope> xorg.conf es dificil ya lo sabes, tienes que leer mucho y eso lleva tiempo
<wicope> xorg.conf no es una perdida de tiempo
<wicope> ahí se configura el driver de la gráfica, los monitores y opciones de rendimiento de la gráfica
<wicope> es ujn fichero de texto que tiene fin
<wicope> osea no es infinito
<wicope> si puede ser infinito el tiempo que leas sobre el
<manel2020> no lo pongo en duda , estoy seguro que sirve para algo.. (dudo que sirva para solucionar este problema)
<wicope> pero ya te digo si sólo quieres arrancar al inicio de sesión un script ya te dije como hacerlo
<wicope> y el xorg.conf te lo vas mirando con tiempo
<manel2020> y ya te he dicho (no es una replica de una discusion ni mala contestacion) es..
<manel2020> Ya lo he hecho , y no funciona.
<manel2020> Es un problema de esos "guays"...
<wicope> ¿el que has hecho?
<wicope> ¿asi preguntandote yo que has hecho no lo vas a solucionar?
<manel2020> iniciar el script con bash -c "exec /path/al/script"
<wicope> no eso no es lo que te dije
<manel2020> evidentemente poniendo /bien/la/ruta/delscript
<wicope> tu lees mal o me lees... (creo que e lo segundo)
<wicope> lee mis comentarios
<wicope> ubuntu autostart desktop <<< busca en google
<manel2020> 20:31:46 - wicope: pero ya te digo si sólo quieres arrancar al inicio de sesión un script ya te dije como hacerlo
<wicope> creas un fichero.desktop y en el Exec= pones la ruta del script. el script tiene permisos de ejecución. metes el script en la carpeta autostart de antes ..
<wicope> eso era no lo que dijiste
<wicope> si te saltaste eso pues imagina
<wicope> lo que te has podido saltar
<manel2020> que no te he dicho??
<manel2020> -creo y valido un script lo llamo por ej: ~/bug-fix-monitor.sh , chmod +x
<wicope> si
<manel2020> cp ~/bug-fix-monitor.sh /etc/init.d/bug-fix-monitor.sh
<manel2020> restart
<manel2020> fail
<manel2020> cambio de propietario del fichero
<manel2020> restar
<manel2020> fail
<wicope> ahora coges un fichero.desktop que ya se te inicie de la carpeta autostart, lo copias a donde quieras y lo modificas
<wicope> manel2020: no me lees, o me lees mal
<mimecar> si te "falla", redirecciona la salida a un archivo de texto
<wicope> manel2020: un fichero.desktop es un acceso directo de un programa
<mimecar> no sabes si se ejecuta o si tiene errores
<wicope> tiene parametros el fichero.desktop uno de ellos es el Exec= que es donde pones la ruta del script
<manel2020> no falla con una salida "error" no se ejecuta. tiene que cambiar la resolucion de dos monitores y hace lo mismo que si no hubiese hecho nada.
<mimecar> ya has redireccionado la salida a un archivo?
<wicope> yo nunca te dije que pusieras el fichero aqui: /etc/init.d/bug-fix-monitor.sh eso lo dices tu
<manel2020> es un error de NO EJECUCION, no hay salida de errores
<mimecar> para que usas tanto las mayúsculas?
<wicope> para poner en init.d ya te dije (fue mi primer comentario de hoy) man xxx (te lo dije antes)
<manel2020> si wicope eso lo digo yo , es lo que siempre he hecho (uno de varios metodos)
<wicope> no creo que te valga en init.d porque tu usas el script despues de haber arrancado el pc
<wicope> después del arranque de la gráfica
<manel2020> para poner en init.d no requiere nada mas que la cabecera
<wicope> haz lo que te digo en serio que funciona (bueno no se si ubuntu 14, pero en los anteriores seguro)
<wicope> no te voy a enseñar a ponerlo en init.d
<wicope> porque no es lo que necesitas
<wicope> yo se ponerlo en init.d y es como te lo dijhe en mi primer comentario de hoy
<manel2020> otra cosa en /etc/rcX.d , aqui cambian la "reglas" con en nombre
<wicope> pero persona humana
<wicope> ya casi lo tienes
<wicope> ubuntu autostart desktop <<< busca en google
<wicope> sólo falta que hagas el fichero.desktop copiando de otro que ya se inicie al inciio
<manel2020> (me da que voy a rebuscar algo en ingles) XDD
<wicope> sino sigue los comentarios mios
<wicope> si tu vas en otra dirección
<wicope> traductor para el ingles
<wicope> te dije los pasos: /etc/xdg/autostart/
<wicope> busca sobre ellos
<wicope> ahi es donde metes el acceso directo que es un fichero.desktop que tiene el Exec= que es el ejecutable de tu script
<manel2020> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30931/how-do-i-make-a-program-auto-start-every-time-i-log-in
<wicope> más o menos tienes la idea (o eso espero, ya que estarás cansado y liado y no lees bien)
<wicope> seguro que lo hay en español
<manel2020> estoy bastante deacuerdo con esa opinion (algo quemado ando con esta estupidez)
<wicope> si en esa web: Command line or programmatical approach for 12.04
<wicope> manel2020: eso es porque no te sale
<wicope> cuando te salga cambiaras de idea o quizás npo
<manel2020> en esa entrada (veo) nautilus carpeta gnome-sesion/option ¿tiene ubuntu 14 esa carpeta?
<wicope> manel2020: lee esto: Command line or programmatical approach for 12.04 <<< busca en la web
<manel2020> y resulta que si existe en usr/lib, urs/share, usr/share/doc / y en ningu lado mas
<manel2020> en esas carpeta que existen , NINGUNA, contiene los archivos de ese articulo
<manel2020> ¿seguimos?
<wicope> como?
<manel2020> eso..
<manel2020> llevo diciendo no se cuanto tiempo . que ubuntu 14 funciona EXPECIAL, no hay los mismos archivos
<wicope> http://pastebin.com/eCzAufzg
<wicope> estamos aqui no te pierdas
<manel2020> deberian estar
<manel2020> y no estan
<wicope> es la web que me dijiste
<wicope> lee el http://pastebin.com/eCzAufzg
<manel2020> luego que narices esta usando.
<wicope> estamos aqui: http://pastebin.com/eCzAufzg <<<< SOS no perderse
<wicope> bueno está claro para mi .. pero para ti tal vez no
<wicope> fichero.desktop tiene el contenido en el paste
<wicope> tienes que poner bien el Exec=
<wicope> no te lo voy a hacer yo
<wicope> es fácil
<wicope> despues cuando tengas el fichero.desktop lo pones en la ruta que viene
<manel2020> ya eso lo entiendo. es normal que pege la cadena correcta.
<wicope> espero que sepas algo de ingles minimo, ya que el enlace me lo diste tu y es bueno
<wicope> manel2020: dime después de 5 minutos como lo llevas
<wicope> es fácil
<manel2020> .... a que va ser la tonteria mas grande...
<manel2020> viste que hay que marcar que recuerde los cambios??
<manel2020> .... hay que marcar...
<wicope> pero que hablas
<wicope> es todo en modo texto
<wicope> todo está en el pastebin
<wicope> no se donde estás
<wicope> no hay que marcar nada en ninguna GUI
<manel2020> paso ·
<manel2020> 3
<manel2020> lo ves?
<wicope> estamos aqui: http://pastebin.com/eCzAufzg <<<< SOS no perderse
<wicope> paso 3 no
<manel2020> ve al paso 3
<wicope> lo hacemos en consola
<manel2020> que pone?
<wicope> no te ayudo
<wicope> porque no se
<wicope> si quieres hacerlo en GUI
<erAbuelo> eso no va a funcionar
<wicope> aqui no hay ningún paso 3: estamos aqui: http://pastebin.com/eCzAufzg <<<< SOS no perderse
<manel2020> no me comprendes...!! (no te estoy diciendo que vaya hacerlo con GUI, IGU)
<wicope> claro que no te comprendo
<wicope> no te explicas
<wicope> si te explicas no te entiendo
<wicope> o quizás no te entienda bien
<wicope> la cosa es que no hay ningun paso 3
<wicope> en ninguna de las instrucciones que te doy
<wicope> lo veas por donde lo veas
<manel2020> te indico !! fijate!! Paso 3 !! estupided!! indica que hay que guardar lo que se haga...
<manel2020> si no lo haces los cambios no se aplican..
<manel2020> Que esta sucediendo , los cambios no se aplican.
<wicope> erAbuelo: el que no va a funciona
<manel2020> no me explico??
<erAbuelo> no puedes cambiar la resolucion de X como usuario
<wicope> te explicas si
<wicope> te entiendo no
<manel2020> el paso (olvidate de igus, fijate en el proceso) 3
<manel2020> que dice?
<wicope> erAbuelo: el dice que la cambia una vez dentro de su sesión
<manel2020> marca guardar cambios? ¿si?
<manel2020> que ocurre si no marcar esa opcion?
<wicope> manel2020: espera un momento porfavor
<erAbuelo> como usuario como root?
<wicope> me pongo a ver que puede ser el paso 3 en 2 min
<wicope> manel2020: cuando ejecutas el script lo haces como root
<wicope> para cambiar la resolución
<manel2020> no puedo ser sudo
<wicope> una verz entras a tu pc y se ve mal .. luego ejecutas el script y se ve bien
<wicope> el script tiene persmios de root
<wicope> es es la pregunta ¿el script tiene persmios de root?
<manel2020> el propietario es root
<manel2020> ejecucion root
<wicope> ok, me metes la contraseña de root
<manel2020> no me la pide... Recuerdas que no muestra "pantallas de error" , tampoco pide pass
<manel2020> hay que meterla en el script??
<erAbuelo> mimecar: estas?
<mimecar> estoy
<erAbuelo> te puedo hacer un privado ?, no es relativo a ubuntu
<wicope> vale si no te pide la contraseña de root seguimos... dime lo del paso 3
<mimecar> adelante
<manel2020> en el paso 3... es un pantallazo que dice ... que hay que marcar para que los cambios se apliquen.
<manel2020> si?
<manel2020> de no hacer eso ¿cual es la consecuencia?.
<manel2020> -> Coincide con la no ejecucion de mi script... ¿puede ser esta tonteria?
<wicope> manel2020: si te entendi
<wicope> te refieres a esta línea: Enable the option: auto_save_session.
<wicope> me preguntas sobre esta línea
<sadalsuud> hola gente, alguien sabe con qué se le pueden hacer interfaz gráfica a scripts de octave ??
<wicope> y bien ahora que te he entendido te pongo lo de antes y leelo tranquilo para que lo comprendas porque ya te respondí
<wicope> no lo se
<wicope> lo que si se es por el terminal
<wicope> por la GUI no lo se
<wicope> si quieres podemos seguir por lo que se, por lo que no se no puedo ...
<wicope> ahora bien, si funciona pues genial, pero yo no lo se
<wicope> espero que me entiendas
<manel2020> http://i.stack.imgur.com/Of2Xf.jpg (esta imagen)
<wicope> pues tu que crees
<wicope> que pone en ingles
<manel2020> he dicho punto 3 porque aparecia un 3 al margen iz (luego vi que era otra cosa)
<wicope> yo creo que si hay que marcarlo
<mimecar> el script se ejecuta y finaliza
<wicope> bueno ahora tu me dices que vas a hacer porque yo te digo un camino y vas por otro
<mimecar> no se queda en ejecución, esa opción no te debería funcionar
<manel2020> bien eso es con igu o gui (interface grafica de usuario / grafical user iterfaces), ¿cual es su equivalente en consola??
<wicope> mimecar: si es verdad
<wicope> manel2020: lee GUI en wikipedia
<wicope> y cuando sepas que es GUI me lo dices por aqui
<wicope> si no entiendes algo tu buscalo en wikipedia
<mimecar> tendrías que hacer que tu script se quedará en un bucle infinito para que funcionara
<wicope> no te cortes
<manel2020> ?? no se que te hace pensar que no se que es IGU o GUI?? es mas creo que no sabes que ambos terminos es lo mismo.
<wicope> no creo que sea lo mismo, ... es decir, pasame los enlaces que has encontrado sobre IGU y GUI
<wicope> son lo mismo?
<manel2020> depende si eres un giri o un renegado hispano-parlante
<wicope> ahh pues quizás
<wicope> sabia de GUI en ingles
<wicope> no sabia que en hispano era IGU
<manel2020> diras siempre gui, si eres de habla hispana dice IGU
<wicope> para mi es GUI
<wicope> el ingles
<wicope> es el que manda muchas veces
<erAbuelo> y el hard como se dice, duro xD
<wicope> y yo odio el ingles
<wicope> bueno manel2020 tu decides
<wicope> dime que miras porque ya te digo que yo te indicaba unas cosas y te estabas en otras
<wicope> así que tu dirás
<wicope> ahh es verdad
<wicope> que el que sabe soy yo
<wicope> y el que tengo que decir soy yo
<wicope> pues estamos apañados
<manel2020> sigue diciendo..
<manel2020> yo no se, pero no soy ningun botarate
<manel2020> se de informatica
<wicope> porque tengo que esperar que estes en la onda y +
<wicope> pues eso en consola
<wicope> lo he hecho y me ha funcionado
<wicope> hay uno en el post que le ha funcionado
<wicope> que más quieres para probarlo
<manel2020> y voy un paso delante, no por listo, si no porque tengo el problema delante y tu no
<manel2020> leo y hago,
<wicope> pues prueba lo que te puse en el pastebin
<manel2020> tu leees mis esperiencias.
<wicope> pues dime
<wicope> donde te quedaste
<wicope> no es por nada, pero no me fio: estamos aqui: http://pastebin.com/eCzAufzg <<<< SOS no perderse
<wicope> me es gracioso que algo tan fácil se complique
<wicope> Similar to what the GUI solution above does we can manually add a .desktop file to ~/.config/autostart
<wicope> esto creo que se entiende
<wicope> si no lo entiendes me avisas
<wicope> y lo demás con el resto del texto
<wicope> The content of this file may be as follows:
<wicope> ya se que está en ingles y cuesta
<manel2020> no creo que estemos ahi todavía, metodologia divide (el problema)
<manel2020> ¿la informacion es pertienente? el conjunto es viable? ==> NO (ya te he dicho que salen ficheros que no no tengo)
<wicope> pues el traductor
<wicope> vale
<manel2020> como es entonces que estamos dentro de un procedimiento inviable?
<wicope> no estamos ahi todavía
<wicope> entonces donde estamos
<manel2020> no estamos en tu paste
<wicope> pues avisame cuando estemos en mi paste
<wicope> y vendre
<wicope> pon mi nick
<manel2020> estamos en la pagina viendo todo el proceso
<wicope> como batman
<manel2020> vale mil gracias
<manel2020> viendo la multitud de blog /articulos que tocan xorg.conf que tiene que existir ficheros de gdm y existen , carpetas gnome-session que no existen...
<manel2020> ¿como se reinstalan?
<manel2020> eso es lo que hay que resolver para seguir con tu paste (wicope)
<manel2020> yo no puedo editar lo que no existe, ni llenar ficheros con aire
<wicope> manel2020: si quieres yo te ayudo pero si te indico cosas y tu vas por otra parte dificilmente terminemos
<manel2020> no voy por otra parte...
<manel2020> no entiendes el problema
<wicope> como que no te pongo un ejemplo
<wicope> manel2020: en serio
<wicope> se cual es
<wicope> quieres ejecutar al inicio de sesión un script sin persmisos de root
<wicope> cual es el problema?
<wicope> es problema principal creo que es ese
<wicope> si hay otros problemas secundarios o derivados de ese pues me he perdido
<manel2020> me dices que para arreglar un pinchazo tengo que poner una rueda de repuesto, te pregunto donde esta ..y me dices bajo el capo, te digo que bajo el capo no hay rueda, y me insistes que la rueda de repuesto esta bajo el capo que se cambian con un gato etc etc..
<wicope> osea en modo GUI o en modo texto
<manel2020> lo fundamental es que NO HAY RUEDA.
<wicope> si si
<wicope> mola
<wicope> ahora sin simil
<wicope> por donde vas
<wicope> vale
<wicope> te indico yo
<wicope> primero el ingles
<manel2020> creo que por la hora 64 de mi vida intentando explicar un problema obvio.
<wicope> vale centremonos vale
<wicope> manel2020:
<wicope> dime
<wicope> crea un fichero y llamado fichero.desktop
<manel2020> no pierdo nada, en algun sitio o permiso especial??
<manel2020> en ~/.config te vale?
<wicope> si donde quieras, después lo vamos a poner en ~/.config/autostart
<wicope> si lo quieres crear allí pues crealo
<wicope> ahhh si antes de seguir una guia por pequeña que sea
<wicope> debes de leerla entera
<wicope> y entender el ingles
<wicope> esto te lo digo por
<wicope> Note that in a vanilla installation of 12.04 the directory ~/.config/autostart does not exist. We need to create it before we can access it programmatically.
<wicope> por eso digo que el ingles es básico y tienes el traductor
<wicope> o puedes preguntar
<manel2020> no era un .desktop ¿pasamos de un nombre con extension a otro sin extension?
<erAbuelo> o poner windows xD
<wicope> si te digo
<wicope> ~/.config/autostart es una carpeta
<manel2020> ideas para perder amigos "recomendar windows y ubuntu 14 " :D
<wicope> mkdir ~/.config/autostart te crea una carpeta
<wicope> autostart es una carpeta
<wicope> fichero.desktop es un fichero
<manel2020> eso te iba a decri
<wicope> cualquier duda avisa
<manel2020> que existia una carpeta autostar y contine dos ficheros
<wicope> manel2020: te dejo 5 minutos
<wicope> vuelvo
<manel2020> wicope: (cuando vuelvas) -> cree el archivo ~/.config/autostart/monitor.desktop
<wicope> manel2020: pon monitor.desktop en pastebin a ver como te quedó
<wicope> tienes que modificar las cosas <...>
<manel2020> curiosidad ¿como queires que lo edite? (yo tengo una duda porque no me permite editarlo directamente con GUI, yo haria un gedit archivo )
<mimecar> tienes que poder editarlo con gedit sin problemas
<mimecar> a no ser que lo hayas creado como root
<manel2020> (nota) ubuntu 14 no permite editar archivos .desktop, hay que editarlos desde la aplicación que quieras usar.
<manel2020> (ls -l) -rwxrwxrwx 1 manel manol 0 fecha hora monitor.desktop
<manel2020> (ls -l) -rwxrwxrwx 1 manel manel 0 fecha hora monitor.deskto
<mimecar> por qué tiene permisos 777 el archivo .desktop?
<manel2020> me has dicho que los cambie??
<manel2020> pues lo crea asi..
<mimecar> el .desktop es un archivo de texto con una estructura
<wicope> manel2020: sería así: gedit ~/.config/autostart/monitor.desktop && chmod +x ~/.config/autostart/monitor.desktop
<manel2020> le hago algo a los permisos , propietarios?
<wicope> mimecar: pega el contenido del pastebin y modifica los <...>
<wicope> mimecar: perdona era a manel2020 (el tabulador)
<mimecar> wicope, ya le has pasado la plantilla o tiene que poner él el contenido del archivo en pastebin?
<wicope> mimecar: si está en: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30931/how-do-i-make-a-program-auto-start-every-time-i-log-in apartado Command line or programmatical approach for 12.04
<mimecar> ok
<wicope> estamos aqui: http://pastebin.com/eCzAufzg <<<< SOS no perderse
<mimecar> hoy parece que queráis gastar el disco duro del servidor que guarda los logs del servidor
<mimecar> del canal
<wicope> manel2020: gedit ..fichero te crea el fichero y chmod +x le da permisos de ejecución
<manel2020> cambie los permisos el fichero esta vacio
<wicope> mimecar: a gastar megas en información de texto
<manel2020> copio el paste
<manel2020> y modifico <...> (estoy en eso)
<manel2020> listo
<manel2020> guardo
<manel2020> cierro??
<manel2020> ....???
<wicope> si subelo que lo veamos a pastebin por ejemplo
<wicope> osea, ver ~/.config/autostart/monitor.desktop en pastebin
<wicope> para ver la ruta del script
<wicope> y ver lo demás
<manel2020> http://pastebin.com/H5X7SCnp
<manel2020> cambie las 3 lineas que contenian el marcador <> y añadi mas comentarios en legua no inglesa.
<mimecar> los <...> tienen que estar?
<manel2020> no creo,pero ...
<wicope> mimecar: no tienen que estar
<manel2020> modifcar es el contenido no el contexto
<wicope> manel2020: quita los < >
<manel2020> ok
<wicope> y modifica el Exec=</home/manel/.screenlayout/fix-bug-monitor-asus.sh> por Exec=/home/manel/fix-bug-monitor-asus.sh
<wicope> osea ponlo en /home/manel/fix-bug-monitor-asus.sh sin el .screenlayout ... cuando te funcione si te funciona le pones el .screenlayout
<wicope> tiene que funcionar de las dos formas
<manel2020> ya
<wicope> pero por si al caso de algo extraño pues le dejas /home/manel/fix-bug-monitor-asus.sh que seguro que funciona
<wicope> vuelvelo a subir para verlo
<manel2020> supogon que no hace falta compiar el archivo en la ruta que me dices ??
<manel2020> solo cambio la ruta, ¿entonces?
<mimecar> cambia la ruta y copia el archivo
<manel2020> ahhh
<manel2020> voy
<manel2020> te hace falta un paste o te fias??
<mimecar> pon el paste
<manel2020> ok
<manel2020> http://pastebin.com/bu7XNTG5
<manel2020> esta correcto?
<manel2020> seguimos?
<wicope> manel2020: haz chmod +x /home/manel/fix-bug-monitor-asus.sh
<wicope> manel2020: haz chmod +x ~/.config/autostart/monitor.desktop
<wicope> manel2020:  en ~/.config/autostart/monitor.desktop sólo debe de estar: http://pastebin.com/tUfjrqdp
<wicope> manel2020: ahora subeme de nuevo ~/.config/autostart/monitor.desktop que ahora ya creo que si está
<manel2020> uhmm casi que antes guardo el gedit , y despues cierro la llamada
<manel2020> esa solo es la informacion "entendida" el marcado indica que es comentario, de hecho todas las cadenas que no empiecen por [, o no contenga = son comentarios.. (marcado .destop) pero yo lo copio y pego (no valla a ser)
<manel2020> copio y pego tu contenido ultimo y cambio permisos
<manel2020> ya
<manel2020> tu ultimo contenido, en un fichero donde tu querias con permisos de ejecucion [pertenece a manel no a root]
<manel2020> listo
<wicope> ok ponlo en pastebin
<manel2020> ya lo puse
<wicope> donde ponmelo de nuevo
<wicope> no lo veo
<manel2020> una copia de tu paste ?? sin problema va otro
<wicope> claro tu subelo de nuevo
<wicope> ahh es una copia del mio
<manel2020> eso es
<wicope> pues de todas formas subelo
<wicope> así salgo de dudas
<manel2020> si quieres lo repito.. sin problemas (tardo un pelin , porque ademas del problema de la pantalla , hay otro problema con el raton y en ocasiones es insufrible)
<manel2020> y con teclas no va mejor.
<manel2020> http://pastebin.com/Vggp5pZM
<manel2020> ya
<wicope> una pregunta
<wicope>   [Desktop Entry] esto está pegado a la izquierda a tope
<manel2020> no
<wicope> es decir si fuera una cuadricula sería el punto (0,0)
<wicope> pues quitale todos los espacios delante de todas las líneas
<manel2020> pero como es un archivo de texto es linea1 caracter 1 [
<manel2020> y asi todas
<manel2020> otro paste?
<wicope> eso está mejor explicado
<wicope> sip
<wicope> claro
<wicope> otro paste
<wicope> a ver si esta es la última y definitiva
<manel2020> http://pastebin.com/zcZ8UH7E
<wicope> vale creo que ya está
<wicope> cual es elñ siguiente paso dímelo tu
<manel2020> ah quieres saber si he leido el articulo??
<manel2020> creo que hay que dar la orden de que estos ficheros hagan algo
<wicope> no para saber si sabes lo que estamos haciendo
<manel2020> que no es otra cosa que se inice al principio
<wicope> ya están puesto en una ruta que el sistema lee
<wicope> el sistema al arranzar lee esa ruta y ejecuta los ficheros.dekstop que hay en esa carpeta
<wicope> lo entiendes ahora?
<wicope> cual es el siguiente paso dímelo tu
<manel2020> reset?
<wicope> si
<manel2020> bien
<manel2020> antes de eso voy a hacer otra cosilla
<manel2020> voy a crear un enlace del script en esa ruta
<manel2020> sin nada mas
<wicope> no
<wicope> después cuando funcione la primera vez
<wicope> todas las que quieras
<wicope> es el tiempo de hacer mejoras
<manel2020> tranquilo, solo lo creo luego lo muevo
<wicope> primero que funcione
<wicope> y después hacer mejoras
<wicope> no se que quieres hacer pero
<wicope> lo suyo es que lo pruebes ahora
<manel2020> porque este proceso parece excesivamente ofusco y las cosa suelen ser mas sencillas.
<wicope> y despues hagas lo que quieras
<manel2020> es que crear el enlace ahora es "sencillo" esta el terminal a huevo
<wicope> manel2020: bueno tu mismo si quieres ayuda después llamame vendré como batman
<manel2020> pero para que no afecte lo muevo fuera de ahi
<manel2020> ¿comprendes?
<manel2020> uhmm no hace falta
<manel2020> reset...
<wicope> manel2020: no comprendo, es decir no quiero comprenderlo, ya sabes mi filosofía, primero que funcione y después los cambios que quieras
<mimecar> ha huido wicope
<wicope> jajaj
<wicope> me voy para no vover
<wicope> volver
<wicope> jijij
<erAbuelo> uff que alivio xD
<fzeta> buena mascota
<manel2020> hola de nuevo
<erAbuelo> fzeta: quien te mandó mentar a la bicha?
<manel2020> pues no funciono
<wicope> nooo volviste jajjaa es que reinicias muy rápido o que
<fzeta> erAbuelo: lol
<erAbuelo> xD
<manel2020> ??
<wicope> manel2020: mmm
<manel2020> ya reinicie
<manel2020> y no funciono pero...
<wicope> ejecutas en consola: /home/manel/fix-bug-monitor-asus.sh
<wicope> y te funciona?
<manel2020> ha habido comportamientos distintos...
<manel2020> algo paso!! pero no funciono
<wicope> cuentanos
<wicope> cuentanos más
<manel2020> bien
<wicope> dinos lo que viste
<wicope> vamos a hacer un pequeño cambio
<manel2020> sabiendo que no funciono.
<manel2020> solo arranco 1 pantalla (normalment lo hacen las 2)
<manel2020> 2 - la pantalla que arranco (en bios) hizo algo que nunca hizo se mostro en una resolucion baja en medio de la pantalla
<manel2020> 3- luego cambio a la resolución que venia haciendolo
<wicope> manel2020: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf dime si sale algo
<manel2020> 4 - inicio de sesion -> en baja
<wicope> en la BIOS no hemos tocado nada, ... que extrañoq ue cambie el comportamiento
<wicope> dime el paso quinto
<manel2020> 5 - dos pantallas , pero bugeadas (no se ejejuto el script) como si no hubiese hecho nada)
<manel2020> 6- hablar con wicope
<manel2020> :D
<wicope> manel2020: ya se que has entendido lo que hemos hecho es poner un script al inicio de sesión
<wicope> no hemos tocado nada de la BIOS
<manel2020> voy a ver ese log /fichero , que no creo que se haya creado.
<wicope> la BIOS y las pantallas no deberian de cambiar el comportamiento
<manel2020> la bios (no la cambio, evidetemente) cambio el modo de mostrarla
<wicope> con eso el paso 1, 2 no deberian de haber pasado
<manel2020> deberia.. ser facil , y no lo es..
<wicope> si es verdad tu lño has dicho mejor, yo me referia a que no deberian de cambiar
<wicope> si es fácil leñes
<wicope> comparado con el xorg.conf
<wicope> mis niveles de fácil y dificil no son cuestionables porque son mios
<wicope> poner un script en el inicio es fácil
<manel2020> no los cuestiono.. los pongo al fuego... haber a que huele cocinado...
<wicope> otra cosa es que no salga a la primera
<wicope> que debería de haber salido a la primera
<manel2020> pero cuando ya tienes apollas de cocinar... .......
<manel2020> voy a ver ese fichero que no he visto.
<wicope> manel2020:
<wicope> donde vas
<manel2020> si?
<wicope> si mira
<wicope> de forma rápida
<wicope> me vas diciendo
<manel2020> a ver si creo el xorg.conf ¿no me lo pediste?
<wicope> sin perderte
<wicope> vale?
<wicope> pues es rápido
<manel2020> yo te digo , estoy intentado encontrar solucionn
<wicope> no
<wicope> hazme caso
<wicope> estas conmigo
<wicope> no duraré mucho
<wicope> son pruebas rápidas
<wicope> dime
<wicope> me haces caso 5 min
<wicope> yo te explico lo que hacemos
<manel2020> no me digas -> usar windows u otra distro... (me daria un sincope!!)
<manel2020> claro !!
<wicope> no hahaha
<manel2020> 5 min mas
<wicope> vale vamos a ello
<wicope> si
<wicope> movemos lo que hemos echo y reiniciamos (es rápido)
<manel2020> dime cuando quieras (menudo lio de conversacion escrita)
<wicope> mv ~/.config/autostart/monitor.desktop ~/monitor.desktop
<wicope> pon eso en el terminal, es mover el fichero de sitio para que no afecte al proximo reinicio
<manel2020> poner en raiz del usuario?? no sera mejor en raiz del home??
<wicope> ya?
<manel2020> pregunto??
<wicope> mientras que no este en la carpeta autostart me vale
<manel2020> los otros usuarios del equipo sufren el mismo problema
<wicope> ~/monitor.desktop = /home/<tu_usuario>/monitor.desktop
<wicope> para todos los usuarios sería en otra ruta
<wicope> creo que es en /etc/xdg/autostart/
<wicope> pero ahora que funcione
<wicope> y después más cambiios
<manel2020> ~/user o  ~/ en que path?
<wicope> si si
<wicope> mv ~/.config/autostart/monitor.desktop ~/monitor.desktop
<manel2020> da igual?
<wicope> ~/ es igual a /home/<tu_usuario>
<manel2020> voy ahora va peor, aparte del raton , estan las pantalla mal.. (mucho mas dificil de manejar)
<wicope> es decir ponemos monitor.desktop en /home/<tu_usuario> o lo que es lo mismo en ~/
<wicope> ya?
<manel2020> te lo digo por el restraso en hacer las cosas..
<wicope> ahh vale, aunque hasta ahora te pedí sólo una cosa
<manel2020> saltan pantallas, no cojen el foco...
<manel2020> hay que lidiar con problemas (que se solucionan o mitigan con la resolucion correcta)
<wicope> avisa cuando lo tengas
<manel2020> ok
<manel2020> voy
<wicope> ahh si para que no te pierdas estamos en mv ~/.config/autostart/monitor.desktop ~/monitor.desktop
<manel2020> bien te cuento..
<manel2020> el .desktop ya no existe como tal
<manel2020> existe un "ejecutable" con el mismo nombre
<wicope> muy bien haz hecho el comando mv que el mover de sitio
<manel2020> lo movi a raiz del usuario
<wicope> si
<wicope> ls ~/.config/autostart no deberia de haber nada
<wicope> hay algo?
<manel2020> si hay
<manel2020> ya te lo dije
<wicope> dime
<manel2020> habia y hay 2 ficheros (cairo)
<wicope> mmm
<manel2020> el tercero es el que estamos haciendo y me mandaste mover solo hay 2
<wicope> creo recordar que creamos la carpeta porque no existia, hizimos mkdir ~/.config/autostart
<wicope> dime entonces la carpeta existia o no?
<wicope> la carpeta ~/.config/autostart existia o no?
<manel2020> no , creo recordar (igual me equivo) que no existia ~/.autostart o ~/autostart
<wicope> creo recordar que no existia y me pusiste el simil del coche
<wicope> no es lo mismo ~/.autostart que ~/autostart
<wicope> no se porque me dices esas rutas
<wicope> la ruta de autostart es ~/.config/autostart
<manel2020> porque son la que no existian (en su momento me preguntaste si existian )
<wicope> vale un minuto que coja aire
<manel2020> y si existia ./config/autostart/ con dos ficheros .desktop
<manel2020> si a mi tambien me hace falta..
<wicope> bueno es casi la hora de irme
<manel2020> no pasa nada
<wicope> mañana volveré pero no ayudaré en el foro
<wicope> ya que el cupo está completo (el de ayuda) hasta que no pase un tiempo
<manel2020> no pasa nada
<wicope> vale
<wicope> mira
<wicope> lo que hacemos es revertir el pequeño cambio que hemos realizado
<wicope> lo que hemos realizado es poner un fichero.desktop en una ruta
<wicope> ahora lo vamos a quitar
<wicope> y reiniciamos para ver la diferencia
<wicope> ya que lo de la BIOS
<wicope> y más cosas extrañan me mosquean
<wicope> y claro que no es del fichero.desktop
<manel2020> ah vale quieres ver si realmetne afecta ese cambio el mostar el video a bajo nivel..
<wicope> bueno ya hemos movido con el comando mv el fichero.desktop de sitio
<wicope> manel2020: si
<manel2020> perfect. me aseguro  y reincio
<wicope> exacto quiero ver como reinicia normalemente y después ver
<manel2020> y te cuento
<wicope> ya que ese fichero.dekstop que pusimos no creo que haga todas esas cosas nuevas que me dices
<wicope> entonces
<manel2020> a mi me extraña, pero hacer lo hace...
<wicope> ls ~/.config/autostart
<manel2020> voy a asegurarme
<wicope> y me lo pones por aquí
<wicope> dices que son dos líneas
<wicope> primero copia una
<wicope> y después la otra
<manel2020> son 3 ficheros
<wicope> para que las vea
<manel2020> dos de cairo
<wicope> ponlas por pastebin o por aqui con cuidado
<wicope> si pero como ya sabes lo necesito ver
<wicope> no es que no me fie
<manel2020> y uno de rygel (un servicio de unpn o dnla)
<manel2020> no existe entradas que hagan referencia a ninguna otra cosa (el archivo que creamos no esta)
<manel2020> te vale?
<wicope> regular
<wicope> como vamos corto de tiempo me vale
<manel2020> no se que mas te hace falta, reinicio y te cuento.
<wicope> pues que hay que hacer
<wicope> si
<manel2020> no hay que hacer un reset sin el cambio? pues el cambio no existe, luego esta ok
<manel2020> listo para reset
<manel2020> reseto
<wicope> ok
<wicope> os lo dejo, mimecar erAbuelo fzeta y demás... que la suerte os acompañe jejje
<manel2020> hola que tal?
<manel2020> wicope -> los cambios
<manel2020> tienes los 5 cambios por ahi?
<wicope> hola
<wicope> que cambios?
<wicope> dime
<wicope> como fué
<wicope> me voy en muy breve
<manel2020> 1 el inicio la pantalla donde te pregunta si quieres arrancar con ubuntu, o otro sistema, sale en baja (eso se mantiene)
<manel2020> y lo lo hacia
<wicope> manel2020: hay un log donde está todo el texto que escribimos
<manel2020> y donde se optiene?
<wicope> aquí pregunta por la ruta de ese log
<wicope> y leelo todo de nuevo
<manel2020> donde se obtiene la ruta de log de la sala??
<mimecar> !log
<kubot> Los registros oficiales de los canales ahora estan en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . Los canales de los equipos LoCo también están ahí; para registros antiguos de los canales LoCo, ve http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<wicope> gracias mimecar
<wicope> manel2020: mimecar y demás si pueden y tienen ganas te ayudaran
<wicope> lo mejor es dar mucho las gracias
<wicope> y no perderse
<wicope> manel2020: la diferencia entre poner el monitor.desktop y el no ponerlo es?
<manel2020> que la bios se ve "normal"
<manel2020> no sale en medio de la pantalla en baja resolucion
<manel2020> sale como siempre arriba a la izquierda
<mimecar> ubuntu no te modifica la bios
<manel2020> no es una modificacion de la bios!!
<wicope> lo de la BIOS seguro que ha sido algo muy ocasional ya que no tiene nada que ver con el monitor.desktop
<manel2020> es COMO MUESTRA esa parte del inicio
<wicope> si que se vean las dos pantallas de forma no normal
<wicope> manel2020: las mayus es gritar
<wicope> no esta bien que grites
<manel2020> no se poner negrita
<wicope> si
<mimecar> no se puede poner negrita
<wicope> y por eso gritas
<wicope> que extraño
<manel2020> no grito, enfatizo
<mimecar> no, estás gritando
<manel2020> gritan los incivicos.
<wicope> para todos las mayus es gritar
<wicope> no enfatizar
<manel2020> no señor
<wicope> se enfatiza de otra forma
<mimecar> gritan los que usan mayúsculas
<wicope> mira <<<<<<<
<mimecar> lee la netiqueta
<wicope> ves he enfatizado mira
<mimecar> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiqueta
<manel2020> las normas de etiquetado las hizo ?? alguien que esta en un equipo con problemas ?? NO
<manel2020> valla
<manel2020> lastima
<wicope> bueno a parte de lo de la BIOS
<wicope> que más
<manel2020> me siento con la necesidad de pedir disculpas porque ubuntu (el que esta corriendo) no me permite ser correcto y normal..
<wicope> Regla 3: Escribir todo en mayúsculas se considera como gritar y además, dificulta la lectura.
<wicope> manel2020: parece que te cuesta
<manel2020> "el resto" igual
<wicope> aplicar ciertas cosas
<wicope> porque no estás deacuerdo o porque no lo se
<manel2020> costar el k? y escribrir TODO no es una palabra.
<wicope> pero bueno
<wicope> ya me entiendes
<manel2020> y eso lo entiende un niño de 2 años, todo y palabras.
<wicope> hay gente que le dices que no grite y no lo entiende
<wicope> hasta que sabe el porque
<wicope> cuando sabe el porque de las cosas si no lo hace el porque no le da la gana
<wicope> totalmente respetable
<manel2020> yo no he gritado nunca. Tu me acusas de gritar. (esa es tu ley, no la ley)
<wicope> manel2020: da igual no es mi ley
<mimecar> manel2020, no uses mayúsculas por favor
<manel2020> a mi tambien me da igual
<manel2020> tiene un bug con ubuntu tambien?? las mayusculas ??
<wicope> pues ya está
<wicope> aún no, pasa del tema de las mayus
<wicope> que más cambios has notado
<manel2020> ningun otro
<wicope> pues ahora ponlo y reinia de nuevo
<manel2020> ok
<wicope> y veremos los cambios
<wicope> sabes poner el fichero monitor.desktop
<Guest16318> wicope: me ayudas?
<wicope> dime
<wicope> Guest16318: no lo se tengo poco tiempo
<Guest16318> okaz es poca cosa
<Guest16318> me pica la nariz :D
<wicope> pelea
<wicope> si te pica la nariz dicen que es pelea
<wicope> jajja
<wicope> sabes pelear?
<Guest16318> nopes :(
<wicope> pues el puño cerrado y recto das en la cara con los nudillos (los huesos de la mano).
<wicope> pues ya está tu decides
<wicope> te arracas la nariz o te peleas con alguien
<Guest16318> wicope:  peleo con vos, asi me enseñas :)
<Guest16318> bue lo de la nariz es broma
<Guest16318> que ta te llevas con mplayer?
<Guest16318> que tal*
<wicope> algo se
<Guest16318> resulta que uso como segundo monitor mi tv por hdmi
<Guest16318> pero al abrir el mplayer no consigo que inicie en el segundo monitor o sea mi lcd
<manel2020> ya
<manel2020> no creo que se consideren cambios, pero...
<wicope> Guest16318: osea tienes dos monitores
<Guest16318> wicope: http://imgur.com/5EBVCot
<manel2020> a) al iniciar session el icono del sonido se ha puesto en rojo
<manel2020> b) Y las resoluciones se han incluido pero no se ejecutan , no se activan
<wicope> Guest16318: tienes los dos monitores configurados con TwinView (para poder pasar una ventana de una pantalla a la otra pantalla)
<wicope> Yo uso awesome wm
<wicope> y tengo TwinView
<manel2020> esto ultimo es:
<manel2020> con una utilidad GUI llamada arandr miro que resoluciones tiene, o desde consola ejecuto xdrandr
<Guest16318> manel2020: estoy usando xrandr
<Guest16318> pero mplyer inicia en el primer monitor
<Guest16318> con otras alicacioes no teno ese problema
<wicope> Guest16318: y porque no puedes pasar la ventana al segundo monitor?
<manel2020> para cambiarlo creo que hay que poner un * en el que quieras el video (o principal)
<Guest16318> wicope: tu usas dual monitor?
<wicope> Guest16318: si tienes arch (buena elección)
<wicope> Guest16318: claro
<wicope> la productividad es mayor con más monitores
<manel2020> disculpa guest (no he podido ller tu exposicion del problema), yo ando rompiendome la cabeza con un problema con pantallas duales, xrandr, iniciar scripts al inicio y bug en el hardware de un monitor.
<wicope> ya te dije lo que uso
<wicope> investiga sobre el tema si quieres
<Guest16318> wicope: prueba iniciar mplayer en tu segundo monitor
<Guest16318> y dime si puedes
<manel2020> Tu problema es que no te deja abrir mplayer en otro monitor??
<Guest16318> aha
<manel2020> sabes que hay una "directiva" para indicar que una aplicacion se abra en un monitor | area concreta ?
<Guest16318> manel2020: agrega el script al .xinitrc
<Guest16318> manel2020: como hago que inicie en el segundo monitor?
<manel2020> guest=> ¿tu problema cual es? no se enciende el segundo monitor??
<wicope> Guest16318: se me abrió en la primera pantalla pero despues lo muevo a donde yo quiera
<manel2020> instala arandr (te simplifica la vida)
<wicope> Guest16318: que window manager tienes/usas?
<Guest16318> okaz
<Guest16318> awesome
<wicope> pues yo tb uso awesome
<wicope> Guest16318: otro día peleate conmigo
<wicope> me lo debes
 * wicope adiós
<Guest16318> entonces estoy haciendo algo  mal
<Guest16318> wicope: tanks!
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<ozo> hola buenas alguno me puede decir loss pros y contras de la iso 64 ?
<mimecar> pros, aprovechas el procesador
<mimecar> contras, ninguno
<ozo> no tienen limitacione alguno programa para 64 mimecar ¿
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> puedes ejecutar también aplicaciones de 32 bits
<ozo> ah estupendo entonces , gracias
<erAbuelo> re
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-31
<LordSama> hola enemigos de Dios
 * x-mint  nas o/
 * x-mint_  bye!!
<manel2020> buenos dias :D
<successus> salud
<erAbuelo> re
<manel2020> Llevo unos días intentando resolver un/os problema/s tras la actualización a ubuntu 14, como es demasiado extenso os hago un resumen en paste-BIn->http://paste.ubuntu.com/8196906/
<erAbuelo> empezamos xD
<manel2020> bueno yo llevo algo de carrerilla... ya vengo con los estiramientos hechos!!
<erAbuelo> vas a atender o no?
<manel2020> has leido el paste??
<erAbuelo> me conozco la historia de ayer
<manel2020> NO?
<manel2020> creo que no
<erAbuelo> ok, pues nada suerte :)
<manel2020> gracias
<erAbuelo> dnd
<rengo> se pude instalar ubuntu bios uefi en modo legacy?
<rengo> mother gigabyte esta tmbien opcion otro SO no me deja ubuntu ejecutarlo poder intalrlo se comporta raro
<mimecar> rengo, desactiva secure boot en tu bios y ponla en modo legacy
<mimecar> si no puedes hacerlo, tienes complicado instalar Ubuntu
<rengo> mother gigabyte no encutro esa opcion
<rengo> esta todo modo legacy
<mimecar> ¿has leído el manual de la placa base?
<rengo> pero igual aranca mal ubuntu se ve mal.
<rengo> si lo he leido no encontre esa opcion
<rengo> modelo mother es 990fxa-ud3
<rengo> odio uefi da  mas problemas q solucines
<rengo> mimecar:  fije varias veces no veo esa opcion n mi mother
<mimecar> no conozco la bios de tu placa base
<mimecar> tendrás que seguir investigando
<rengo> no encutro opcion bios en mi mother
<erAbuelo> rengo: que significa ? "se ve mal"
<manel2020> rengo: Has dicho el modelo de tu placa, esta bien, pero ¿podrias decirme si tu monitor es un asus vw192s?
<rengo> no lg lcd
<rengo> se mal como no se ven menusa pantalla titila
<rengo> solo se ven tambien barra sin iconos
<erAbuelo> rengo: en que idioma hablas ?
<manel2020> pantalla titila (casi lo entiendo) pantalla parpadea. pero ¿menusa?
<manel2020> que no se ve los menus y la pantalla parpadea?
<manel2020> rengo: No comprendo??
<manel2020> No se ven menus?
<manel2020> Pantalla parpadea?
<manel2020> La barra se muestra sin iconos?
<rengo> volvi
<rengo> se me apago la pc
<LordSama> holas
<rengo> erAbuelo:
<erAbuelo> dime
<rengo>  eso pasa pc a intetr instlar ubuntu mother con uefi
<rengo> *intentar de instalar
<erAbuelo> pero que pasa, instala o no instala ?
<erAbuelo> arranca ubuntu o no ?
<erAbuelo> es un problema de pantalla ?
<rengo> no se insala dije se ve mal en el monitor lcd
<rengo> no aparese barra menus
<rengo> pntalla titila
<mimecar> eso no parece un error provocado por UEFI
<rengo> *pantalla depues queda colgada la pc.
<rengo> pero me anda otro SO
<rengo> inteto tenerlo dualboot
<erAbuelo> con dualboot como arrancas ?
<rengo> intento  instñlr ubuntu paraq sea dualboot
<erAbuelo> tienes windows instalado no?
<rengo> pues del hd donde  intento instalar el ubuntu
<rengo> si 7 sp1 64bits
<erAbuelo> vale, tienes espacio para instalar ubuntu en el disco, es decir has reducido la particion de windows ?
<manel2020> rengo: ¿como pensabas instalar ubuntu?
<rengo> primero  instalar windows 7
<rengo> un hd 160gb
<rengo> perdon un ssd
<rengo> depues ubuntu en el hd 160gb
<rengo> a si grub tengo dualboot
<manel2020> entondes tienes dos discos fisicos separados uno es un ssd y el otro un hd ¿tienen nombre?
<manel2020> ¿como sabes cual es cual?
<erAbuelo> rengo: ahora mismo que tienes instalado en ese pc
<rengo> windows si
<rengo> en el ssd
<erAbuelo> y funciona ?
<manel2020> rengo: el otro disco que lo llameste hd de 160 ¿se puede borrar?
<mimecar> manel2020, sólo tiene un disco
<manel2020> yo le entendi que tiene dos
<rengo> si esta vacio
<rengo>  tengo 4hds
<mimecar> ...
<manel2020> ... leer .... mimecar
<manel2020> leer
<mimecar> un hd 160gb
<mimecar> perdon un ssd
<mimecar> eso es lo que ha puesto
<rengo>  tengo 2 500gb cada uno uso hd dinamico. es decir raid 0 por soft windows7. no se si lo lee ubuntu.
<rengo> tengo 4 hds
<mimecar> rengo, tu problema sigue mutando
<rengo> ssd para win 7
<rengo> hd 160 para ubuntu
<manel2020> ok rengo ya se mas o menos lo quieres hacer..
<rengo> 2 hds 500gb raid 0 software win 7(no se ubuntu va lerlos)
<manel2020> tienes un equipo con 4 discos fisicos , 1 con windows y los otra para cosas propias (da igual), quieres usar uno de los 3 (que sabes cual es) par instalar ubuntu.
<rengo> si
<rengo> en ese  ccaso deci 3 modo soft 2 se ve como 1
<rengo> hd 160 si intalr ubuntu
<manel2020> Rengo: y ahora... es lo que no sabemos que paso?? , algo de dualboot, y que te fallan cosas..
<rengo> ssd esta windows 7
<rengo> dual no va andar no logro instalar ubuntu eso no  deja
<rengo> aranque anda mal
<rengo> se ve mal
<rengo> algo windows no psa anda bien
<manel2020> pera..
<manel2020> ... necesito traducir lo que has dicho ... (no es broma)...
<rengo> mira
<manel2020> Crees que windows hace algo mal porque has instalado ubuntu??
<rengo>  intetar instalar ubuntu hacerlo grub dualboot. cuado aranco ubuntu se me ve mal es decir tilda pantalla  no se ve menus de ubuntu no se ve algunos iconos no se conecta la red depue un rato queda colgda la pc
<rengo> nol ose
<rengo>  es problema win jode aranque ubunu no deja intlarlo
<mimecar> Windows no es el problema y seguramente UEFI tampoco
<rengo> entoces?
<manel2020> creo que el problema es que has no le has puesto bien donde debe ir el grup
<manel2020> normal
<mimecar> revisa la tarjeta gráfica que usas
<rengo> no puedo nio eso si aranc mal ubuntu
<rengo>  mre hace nunca he visto antes pasado antes
<manel2020> el problema es que el grup lo instalo en el disco ubuntu y jamas arranca de ese disco..
<rengo> mime windows placa 3d anda re bien
<manel2020> lo instala y le falla
<rengo> mimecar:  *windows placa 3d anda bien
<manel2020> quiere arrancar de nuevo y solo le deja instalarlo de nuevo
<rengo> ejecutarlo ubuntu me falla ni deja instaarlo
<mimecar> no usas los mismos drivers en Ubuntu
<rengo> no uso nada cuestion arnqu
<rengo> no se usa ubunt no dice nada
<rengo> *aranque
<manel2020> rengo: sigueme mentalmente...
<erAbuelo> pantalla no win
<rengo> como placa 3d pude andar bien windows y fallar en ubuntu?
<erAbuelo> arranque ubuntu jode
<erAbuelo> disco uefi
<manel2020> regno: El pc lo tienes apagado y quieres usar ubuntu ¿que haces?
<rengo> ves
<erAbuelo> placa ubuntu gyga
<rengo> erAbuelo:  me entide
<erAbuelo> quien no?
<rengo> creo algo mother
<erAbuelo> eres como un libro abierto...
<rengo> quien?
<rengo> dud es por q anda bien windows falla arancar ubuntu comporta rato no deja instalarlo
<erAbuelo> tu deb no inst win e ubunt en uefi raid 0 hd 160 ssd
<erAbuelo> ssd lucha raid 0 pierdo hd
<erAbuelo> ubunut +
<manel2020> ... rengo: el pc lo tienes apagado y quieres usar ubuntu ¿puedes decir que haces y que pasa?
<rengo> dije quiero intalar ubuntu otro hd mi pc de 160gb
<rengo> pero aranca mal ubuntu ya teniedo instlao win 7 en el ssd
<erAbuelo> ubuntu pega w7 ssd queja pantalla sufre
<manel2020> .... si desconectas fisicamente el disco de win7 ubuntu funciona sin problemas??
<manel2020> te pregunte antes que de indiques que haces cuando quieres que tu equipo apagado en windows, arranque con ubuntu.
<rengo> no probe eso todabia
<rengo> idea si logro intalar ubuntu es tner grub dualboot elegir con q So quiero correr quiero mbr quede hd de 160 gb donde estaria instlado ubuntu
<manel2020> Rengo: Reitero que el problema es que no sabes donde instalar el grup (que es lo que te dice encender el pc que quieres que arranque win, ubuntu , o lo que quieras)
<erAbuelo> rengo: entra en la bios cambia el orden del boot, pon el hd de 160 como primero, instala ubuntu y listo
<rengo> ok erAbuelo gracias ver asi anda
<manel2020> solucion ideal el grup si esta instalado ... :D
<rengo> se donde instalar grub se como hacerlo manel2020 problema aranca mal ubuntu se ve mal no puedo instalarlo
<rengo> grub no se instla no instalas ubuntu este caso
<manel2020> rengo: no se cual es el problema estoy averiguando cual es el problema
<manel2020> y fijate de un problema de sobrescritura de  bios uefi, a un problema de arranque de discos..
<rengo> problema manel2020 aranca mal ubuntu se ve mal
<manel2020> eso esta mas o menos claro.. ya se hasta aqui. Y ahora que le pasa a tu ubuntu, que se ve mal- yo hay no entro, tengo mi propio drama con eso.
<rengo>  no deja instalarlo por eso
<rengo>  depues pc se queda tildada colgada
<rengo> ssd win anda bien instalado se ve bien placa 3d no tengo problemas usr windows
<manel2020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8196906/ si tienes aficion a la lectura dramatica.. XD
<rengo> jajajaja
<rengo>  pcs son drama mi vida
<rengo>  a veces desariadejar tecnologia. pero laburo de eso
<rengo> todos dias areglando pcs ademas mas 10 ños de vejez
<manel2020> yo te llevos algunos de ventaja!!!
<rengo> algunos q?
<manel2020> años de vejez y pcs reparados...
<manel2020> porque yo llevo 35 años reparando equipos..
<manel2020> y me harte de windows
<rengo> yom as 25
<rengo> tengo 43
<rengo> yo tmbien a veces pone hiervew salgre eriore de window
<rengo>  peor hacerlo andarpcs pentium 4 ni ht traen
<manel2020> rengo: puedes intentar leer despacio lo que pones... es dificil entender tus abreviaturas
<manel2020> algo que no se que de windows y algo de pentium 4 (no entiendo mas)
<rengo> jajajaja
<rengo> olvidalo migo y gracias
<manel2020> disculpa si te he ofendido
<manel2020> dnd
<rengo> no  me onfedite amigo. igual gracias
<manjaro_user_> hola gente
<manel2020> rengo: dnd, sigo sin saber que tiene que ver la bios uefi con un funcionamiento "¿?" (no quieres explicar) y que muestra estos errores en la pantalla (la forma de ver las cosas).
<rengo> manel2020:  no inporta igual deja
<yoshua> cual ubuntu es mas estable y personalisable
<yoshua> es que instale uno pero
<yoshua> que es gnome
<yoshua> 14.04
<guampa> probablemente xubuntu
<yoshua> tiene muchos fallos
<guampa> por lo personalizable, pero todos se pueden tunear
<mimecar> define "Estable"
<yoshua> es que siempre que instalo}
<yoshua> algo un ubuntu un error
<yoshua> me sale esto cuando inicio
<rengo> mimecar:  ya secual es problema
<manel2020> Yoshua : Lei por algun lado como quitar los mensajes de error de sistema para unbuntu 13
<rengo> suprimido o eliminado en la  vercion 14 ubuntu xorg.org
<yoshua> Error: diskfilter writes are not supported.
<yoshua> Press any key to continue
<rengo> nuevo modelo implemetaron da prolemas placa 3d
<yoshua> y la swap no la usa}
<yoshua> alguien que me ayude
<mimecar> yoshua, ya has buscado lo que significa el error?
<yoshua> si
<yoshua> pero no encuentro en https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1274320
<yoshua> y es que no se si lo tengo bien instalado
<mimecar> estás usando RAID?
<yoshua> el probleman es que tengo windows 7
<manel2020> Instalo ubuntu en un disco RAID sin configurar la instalacion en raid ?
<yoshua> y lo instale junto
<yoshua> te voy a mandar una captura
<yoshua> decomo tengo el disco
<manel2020> Seria de agradecer youshua
<manel2020> Yoshua y rengo : tienen algo en comun, windos 7 y discos raid...
<yoshua> luego me sale un cuadrito
<yoshua> como de laerta
<yoshua> y ya le meti mucho tiempo en configurarlo
<yoshua> me justa mucho ubuntu
<manel2020> yoshua eso te sale cuando ??
<yoshua> solo uso windows para la escula
<yoshua> http://postimg.org/image/qrp0cgc03/
<yoshua> esta es la imagen
<yoshua> de mis particiones
<yoshua> tambien quisiera quitarle el relog de la barra
<yoshua> de menu
<yoshua> es que tengo el conky
<yoshua> y se ve algo rarro tener 2
<mimecar> usas LVM por alguna razón?
<yoshua> no
<yoshua> es que tenia instalado
<yoshua> fedora
<yoshua> pero no me gusto
<yoshua> nada
<yoshua> que puedo hacer
<yoshua> para solucionar
<mimecar> !enter yoshua
<kubot> yoshua: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<mimecar> ¿tienes instalado Ubuntu en sda7?
<rengo> mi problema es qscado ubuntu 14 xorg. nada mas
<yoshua> si
<mimecar> no uses Gparted para modificar particiones LVM o tendrás problemas
<mimecar> deberías haber creado las particiones de nuevo
<yoshua> si
<yoshua> pero es que no sabia hermano
<yoshua> hay algo que pueda hacer
<yoshua> ?
<mimecar> en el mensaje de launchpad proponen soluciones
<mimecar> ya las has probado?
<yoshua> si
<yoshua> eso no me molesta
<mimecar> no quieres resolver el error del disco?
<yoshua> lo que quiero es que me use la swap
<yoshua> si
<yoshua> pero me interesa mas la swap
<mimecar> formatea la swap y añadela al fstab
<yoshua> ok
<yoshua> yo uso geany
<yoshua> seria asi  sudo geany /etc/fstab
<mimecar> NUNCA usas sudo con una aplicación gráfica
<yoshua> no entiendo
<yoshua> no se usa sudo
<mimecar> puedes tener problemas con los permisos y perder el acceso a tu cuenta
<mimecar> sudo grany
<mimecar> sudo geany
<yoshua> entonces geany /etc/fstab
<mimecar> ese archivo no lo puedes editar con un usuario normal
<mimecar> tendrás que usar gksudo o equivalente
<yoshua> comando para ver la  UUID
<mimecar> has usado gksudo o equivalente?
<manel2020> !log
<kubot> Los registros oficiales de los canales ahora estan en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . Los canales de los equipos LoCo también están ahí; para registros antiguos de los canales LoCo, ve http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<manel2020> Llevo unos dí­as intentando resolver unos problemas tras la actualización a ubuntu 14, como es demasiado extenso os hago un resumen en paste-BIn-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8196906/
<yoshua> mira ya puse todo y me sale 6b de swap
<yoshua> y yo nada mas tengo 3
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<mimecar> has usado la partición de Swap que está dentro o fuera de LVM?
<yoshua> http://postimg.org/image/ne245jsz1/
<yoshua> mira
<yoshua> crees que sea mejor que lo instale otra vez
<yoshua> me dirias como
<mimecar> habrás formateado la partición de Swap que tenía Fedora dentro de LVM
<yoshua> o cual ubuntu seria mejor para mi maquina
<yoshua> si
<mimecar> te funcionará cualquier Ubuntu
<mimecar> usa particiones normales si no necesitas LVM
<yoshua> pues tego 2 procesadores 3gb
<yoshua> de ram
<mimecar> seguramente tienes dos particiones de swap
<yoshua> mi pc es una pavilion p6100la
<yoshua> http://postimg.org/image/qrp0cgc03/
<yoshua> hecha un vistazo a las particiones en esta imagen
<mimecar> ahí no se ven las particiones que contiene SDA7
<mimecar> formatea la partición de swap de 4 GB y montala en el fstab
<yoshua> tengo 3g
<mimecar> de 3 GB
<yoshua> si
<yoshua> ya la monte hermano
<mimecar> formatea esa partición como swap y la montas
<yoshua> ok
<yoshua> mimecar
<yoshua> gracias
<yoshua> hermano si me sirvio mucho tu ayuda
<yoshua> que pedo
<yoshua> camaraDAS de consola
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> ya se soluciono el problema y es de lo mas absurdo...
<manel2020> no no tiene nada que ver con configurar nada!!
<manel2020> simplemente iba ha postear en el foro de ubuntu... y vi un post que indicaba una mecanica para postear problemas... de varios tipos (en este caso vga)
<manel2020> en un subpunto dice que ejecutes xrandr para obtener una salida
<manel2020> debes estar como sudo.. (esto es lo absurdo)
<manel2020>  lo hice y vi que realizaba la señal, segui viendo mas comandos para documentar mejor el problema (si cabe)
<manel2020> y resulta que se bloqueo (que es otro problema ademas de la resolucion) y tube que hacer un hardreset...
<manel2020> sabeis que ocurrio al iniciar?
<manel2020> que todo funciono a la primera
<manel2020> tonteria y de las gordas!!
<wicope> manel2020: hola
<manel2020> hola wicope
<manel2020> ya estas "activo"?
<wicope> entonces ya lo tienes
<wicope> como fué al final con el script al inicio o como fué?
<wicope> manel2020: no no
<wicope> tengo mucho que estudiar
<manel2020> De chiripa... se soluciono!.
<wicope> es sólo unas líneas de conversación
<manel2020> por fortuna/suerte/gracia se soluciono!!
<manel2020> la logica no tenia nada que hacer aqui!!.
<manel2020> ayer recuerdas que quedamos en que las configuraciones se creaban pero no se apicaban?
<manel2020> y que habia una cadena de sucesos (en cuanto a los cambios de resolucion bastante raros)
<manel2020> si /no?
<manel2020> pues resulta que solo hacia falta ejecutar xrandr con sudo no sudo xrandr ... ¿comprendes?
<manel2020> solo eso
<manel2020> nada mas
<manel2020> y ya listo funciono!!
<manel2020> sudo su
<manel2020> xrandr
<wicope> me perdí un porquito, sólo una cosa
<manel2020> nada mas -> absurdo!!
<wicope> si si entonces sudo su y después escribes la contraseña y después haces xrandr
<wicope> pero como lo has automatizado?
<manel2020> te lo acabo de decir!!
<manel2020> quedo como ayer , no avance nada, quedo lo del cambio en .desktop ¿recuerdas?
<wicope> en las configuraciones---
<wicope> si
<manel2020> yo persisti en averiguar que ocurria
<wicope> pero la cosa es como has conseguido poner la contraseña automaticamente, o la pones a mano=?
<manel2020> pero solo averiguar, y no encontre respuesta alguna, y fui al foro de ubuntu a publicar el problema.
<manel2020> No comprendes!!
<manel2020> lee -----------------------
<manel2020> empiezo otra vez...................
<wicope> bueno lo posteaste en un foro no?
<wicope> pasame el link del foro y lo leo0
<manel2020> no pude (eso es otra)
<manel2020> un problema para validar el usuario...
<manel2020> ni idea...
<wicope> ahhh pues nada escribelo, dejalo apuntado y cuando puedas me pasas un pastebin y ya lo termino de entender
<manel2020> facil
<wicope> manel2020: me alegro mucho
<wicope> :D
<wicope> de que lo hayas logrado
<manel2020> no es merito personal
<manel2020> es puro azar!!
<manel2020> 1 segundo..
<manel2020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8196906/ y empiezo con lo de despues de esto... ok?
<manel2020> Fui a postear a ubuntu.. y existe esta entrada ->
<manel2020> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/180419#.VANkodb5vtR
<manel2020> Tarjetas de video
<manel2020> Abre una terminal
<manel2020> Ejecuta en ella, para luego copiar y pegar las salidas en el post:
<manel2020> sudo su
<manel2020> lspci
<manel2020> lspci | grep -i vga
<manel2020> xrandr | grep '*'
<manel2020> pues siguiendo este proceso (ejecute esoso comandos) se me bloqueo (no se porque) el equipo.. Me obligo a reinciar... y SOLUCIONADO!.
<mimecar> manel2020, tu "proceso" ha sido silenciado por el bot
<mimecar> no pegues texto en el canal por favor
<mimecar> usa pastebin si son varias líneas
<manel2020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8199165/
<manel2020> Resumen
<manel2020> Me gustaría conocer si no es mucha molestia el porque, las soluciones apuntaban a ficheros y gestores de escritorio o entornos de escritorio que no existen o no son/están completos -> porque ubuntu14 lo decide asi no yo.
<manel2020> ah y no tube que cambiar de distro ni regresar al mundo de las pantallas azules XD
<wicope> manel2020: he leido tu solución , ... he aprendido algunas cosas hehe, gracias. Ahora bien veo que tienes algún fallo grande porque no sabes el porque te ha funcionado .. la cosa es (según lo veo yo) has incluido el fichero.desktop en varios sitios hasta que te ha funcionado. Y creo que no sabes el sitio exacto en el que te ha funcionado...
<manel2020> no estas equivocado!
<manel2020> se perfectamente que ficheros, rutas , y permisos he usado.
<manel2020> y no es un error de procedimiento al crear los ficheros!
<manel2020> no
<manel2020> no es un error del script
<manel2020> no es un error de nada de eso
<manel2020> es mas estoy por poner la mano en el fuego que todos funcionarian
<wicope> dime .. me refiero a:  ~/.config/autostart o /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow o /etc/rc2.d/S99Bug-monitor-Asus.sh
<manel2020> porque el problema esta en que hay que ejecutar despues de haber configurado xrandr con sin sudo.
<manel2020> un sudo desde un sudo su
<manel2020> absurdo si... lo se es tonteria y se puede hacer de mil formas (pero casualmente es la unica que funciona)
<wicope> yo creo que ~/.config/autostart no te funciona porque tiene permisos de root el script (según escuche ayer decir que con sudo un script en  ~/.config/autostart no funciona)
<manel2020> no hace lo que se espera!!
<manel2020> uff tio sabes lo que es medio gris??
<manel2020> unos establecían la configuración otros no, pero ninguno la aplicaba
<manel2020> correcto?
<manel2020> como aplicar los cambios?
<manel2020> te lo repito??
<wicope> manel2020: si la cosa es que te ha salido bien, ahora viene lo de quitar el "No es merito personal,es puro azar!!" y dejar las cosas claras, si no después en un futuro puedes tener el mismo problema.. ahora lo tienes fresco y quizás con un poco más de tiempo (hay que tener ganas) puedas sacar el texto definitivo sin azar
<wicope> manel2020: no me lo repitas
<wicope> por mi si tu lo entiendes perfecto
<wicope> las notas son para tí
<wicope> es tu trabajo
<wicope> m,e alegro de que te haya ido bien
<manel2020> pues yo no tanto..!!
<manel2020> Esta mal documentado!
<wicope> manel2020: claro
<wicope> es eso lo que te digo
<wicope> hay que hacer varias pasadas para dejar la documentación bien
<wicope> lo tienes casi perfecto
<manel2020> o dicho de otro modo esta documentado para los casos corrientes y los que no... que se cambien de distro!!
<wicope> si haces una mejor documentación te valdrá a ti
<wicope> manel2020: las distros son hermanas
<wicope> son todas muy parecidas
<wicope> las tipo debian
<wicope> las tipo arch, o tipo suse o tipo centos, ..
<manel2020> blanco y gris son paracidos menos el el porcetanje de negro => en logica son distintos
<wicope> manel2020: me voy a estudiar, si haces algo nuevo pon un pastebin por aqui y lo leo si quieres, hasta otra
 * wicope adiós
<manel2020> chao!
<manel2020> El problema es que para que los cambios se apliquen hay que hacerlos con sudo y desde el script de inico automatico se vuelve "delicado".
<manel2020> No es logico poner la clave sudo en un fichero ejecutable y accesible de tu sistema... (no encaja).
<manel2020> Por otro lado no existía ningún "promt" o "IGU"/"gui" o ventana o nada que solicite la clave de root , sin embargo la sentencia si se manda ejecutar pero no da error alguno y no hace lo que se espera.
<manel2020> Respecto a los apuntes para mi (lo sera para ti) yo no he leido NADA , solo divagaciones sobre xorg.conf y procesos que no se pueden realizar por inexistencia total o parcial de contenidos.
<manel2020> En mi pueblo se llama solucion.
<manel2020> Una vez establecida la configuración a cada monitor, mediante un script bash correcto al inicio.
<manel2020> Ejecuta  1 vez
<manel2020> sudo su
<manel2020> xrandr
<manel2020> Y reinicia. Listo. Cambios permanentes.
<mimecar> manel2020, no es tan complicado usar pastebin
<mimecar> estás haciendo saltar la protección del canal
<manel2020> No sabia que ahora el irc funcionaba como sms??
<mimecar> si pegas varias frases en poco tiempo se activa la protección contra flood
<manel2020> y es flodd?
<manel2020> flood? o lo detecta como flood?
<manel2020> tu mismo...
<mimecar> lo es
<mimecar> mucho texto en poco tiempo
<manel2020> "poner puertas al campo" es lo unico que puedo decirte acerca de uso de normas absurdas para la cantidad de usuarios que estan "en el canal" leyendo no con el nick aparcado..
<manel2020> normas que impiden una conversacion normal entre personas
<manel2020> porque un chat ¿para que sirve? para usar paste bin??
<manel2020> si hubiera un motivo por el cual justificaras la norma vale, las que me das ... (te sirven a ti para justificarte)
<mimecar> que no hay motivo?
<mimecar> un usuario copia en el portapapeles 15 línesas
<manel2020> no se escribir con menos palabras...
<mimecar> y las pega directamente en el canal rompiendo todas las conversaciones que haya
<manel2020> necesito todas y cada una de ellas
<manel2020> que conversacion?? veamos!!
<mimecar> si las necesitas es más simple poner el texto en pastebin
<manel2020> la mia con wicope?
<mimecar> deberías leer la netiqueta
<mimecar> si quieres pegar texto, adelante, tendrás silencios de 1 minuto cada vez
<manel2020> haz lo que creas conveniente y pernitente , si tu crees util esa medida, no te voy a decir yo que no lo hagas..
<manel2020> Simplemente te digo que es tonteria!
<manel2020> por tonteria!
<mimecar> te parece normal pegar 10 / 15 líneas de texto?
<mimecar> no estás en el messenger
<mimecar> es lo mismo que si en lugar de pegar 10 pegas 100
<manel2020> No se si lo que quiero decir va a ocupar 1 o 20 lineas, no hablo con monosilabos
<mimecar> no, pero si sabes cuando vas a pegar texto
<mimecar> la protección no se activa aunque escribas rápido, sólo lo hace cuando pegas texto
<manel2020> y cuando he pegado texto??
<manel2020> yo solo he pegado las url de los paste!!
<mimecar> a las 20:58
<mimecar> 4 frases en el mismo segundo
<manel2020> revisa el codigo!!
<mimecar> 20:44:46 5 frases en el mismo segundo
<manel2020> Eso no es como consecuencia de un paste... estas equivocado!!
<mimecar> entonces si que escribes rápido
<manel2020> Es
<manel2020> Exactamente
<manel2020> Esto
<manel2020> nada mas
<manel2020> y no hace falta un paste
<manel2020> revisa tu codigo
<mimecar> frases largas, no lo que has escrito
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<manel2020> tienes ganas de dar la murga con "tonterias"
<manel2020> ¿sabes a quien le importa eso?-> a quien tiene que mantener un cierto orden cuando varias personas hablan ¿Es el caso? -> NO
<mimecar> entonces si sólo hablan 2 personas tenemos que desactivar las protecciones del canal no?
<manel2020> no tio
<manel2020> yo no digo eso..
<manel2020> digo que no estan contribuyendo con nada indicado constantemente incorrecciones , que no tienen sentido.. es distinto.
<manel2020> y eso lo haces TU no yo
<manel2020> ni lo hace el bot
<manel2020> en todo caso es un "bot" el que te avisa..
<mimecar> y el que pone los silencios
<manel2020> porque? porque la interpretacion del bloque de texto esta sujeta a la subjetividad humana. no a un puto script .
<mimecar> es un script
<mimecar> más de X carácteres en un tiempo concreto
<manel2020> pues dale mas inteligencia..
<manel2020> depura el flood!
<manel2020> el script como herramienta en bruto vale, pero  no todo es flood.
<manel2020> igual me vas a imponer un criterio de como debo hablar porque tu script no le gusta??
<mimecar> no pegues varias líneas de texto en el canal y no se activará
<manel2020> y si se activa? muere alguien?
<mimecar> tan complicado es entender que si tienes que poner varias líneas de texto uses pastebin?
<manel2020> me mutea.. no?
<mimecar> cuando se activa, sí
<manel2020> pues ale listo, todos contentos, yo fustigado por hablar como lo hago con humanos por un puto script mas viejo que el pupas..
<manel2020> pues ale ya ta.. todo arreglado
<manel2020> cuando tenga tiempo te paso una version algo mas moderna!!
<mimecar> el código fuente está disponible...
<mimecar> descargalo y lo "mejoras"
<manel2020> lo se
<manel2020> pero no es mi prioridad arreglar el canal..
<manel2020> mi prioridad es solucionar "problemas deribados del proceso de instalacion de ubuntu 14"
<manel2020> comprendes?
<manel2020> porque resulta un pelin compicado trabajar sin pantallas, sin raton , sin teclado y sin control alguno... como para codificar un codigo fuente..
<manel2020> "aprovecho los momentos que si funcionan de modo normal"
<manel2020> No pretendo vivir de forma indefinida con un ubuntu con comportamiento anomalo y erratico.
<manel2020> Porque el ordenador lo uso para trabajar.. no para bajar pelis, musica, o ver youtube (que tambien)
<manel2020> .. fin del monologo... en una sala para compartir públicamente experiencias de usuario con ubuntu
<mimecar> usa pastebin cuando tengas que pegar varias líneas de texto
<mimecar> fin
<manel2020> Repito -> no pego varias lineas de texo -> FIN
<manel2020> FIN
<manel2020> FIN
<manel2020> Di en todo caso que no se pueden escribir párrafos.
<manel2020> Es decir que estar coartando la expresión de ideas, al coartar la expresión natural del lenguaje escrito.
<manel2020> Y veo que no entiendes ni compartes el problema, solo te preocupa que tu script no te de le coñazo!!.
<manel2020> *No quieres entender ni compartes el uso normal del lenguaje.
<mimecar> es tan complicado que uses pastebin cuando tienes que pegar varias líneas de texto?
<manel2020> Paradojas.. Un lema de ubuntu decía "linux para humanos", nadie me dijo que el irc era para boot
<wicope> dos tios tan inteligentes hablando de ese tema ... mejor un tema con código
<manel2020> Que parte de NO, hago eso no comprendes??
<wicope> manel2020: hola, hay veces que es un empate técnicop no gana nadie mimecar tiene razón y tu también la tienes
<wicope> no hay una verdad
<manel2020> vemos el log? hasta 4 veces me acusas de PEGAR, Y otras tantas de digo y explico que NO PEGO.
<wicope> hay una verdad por cada usuario
<wicope> tan válida ers una verdad de un usuario como la verdad del otro usuario
<wicope> que va antes el huevo o la gallina
<wicope> es lo mismo no es un tema válido
<manel2020> Va antes la vida..
<wicope> un tema válido es un tema para pensar
<manel2020> el sentido comun
<manel2020> Buscar el bien comun
<wicope> manel2020: si también es verdad, el razonamiento es muy bueno
<wicope> yo la verdad os apollo a los dos
<wicope> se debe de usar pastebin
<manel2020> no imponer algo , inecesario y de modo grosero
<wicope> y cuando te muta el bot pues te muta el bot
<wicope> el bot está para mutar y lo hace
<wicope> no veo nada malo en nada
<wicope> manel2020: tienes que entender que alguien debe de encargarse del buen funcionamiento del canal
<wicope> y para mi lo hace muy bien
<manel2020> pues ya esta. a que viene la murga usa pastebin cuando no es "de aplicacion" estoy Expresando ideas en un chat no pegando un log...
<wicope> pues eso, si hay gente que lee las historias
<wicope> lo que pasa es que no se mete para sólo leer que es entretenido jejej
<wicope> hasta después si al caso
<wicope> chao
<mimecar> adios wicope
<manel2020> Cuando mi historia se complico , hice y hago uso de pastebin ¿SI o NO? ¿a que coño viene la murga? ¿te aburres?
<mimecar> eso quiere decir que sabes usar pastebin
<manel2020> No mimemecar.
<mimecar> no importa que metas un log o 4 frases, si tienes que pegar texto ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer
<mimecar> te he avisado que estabas activando el bot y te quedabas en silencio
<mimecar> si quieres pegar texto y estar en silencio 1 minuto, hazlo, a mi me da lo mismo
<manel2020> Yo no uso pastebin como insinuaras que hay que hacerlo , que por cierto tu tampoco y casi nadie lo hace... , uso el pastebin porque resulta util para separar cosas.
<manel2020> al igual que los enlaces hacia recursos web ya sean blogs, imagenes o lo que fuere.
<manel2020> uso herramientas..
<manel2020> y el chat es una de ellas
<manel2020> si tienes un script que consider flood una conversacion normal , ¿el problema es de quien habla?, en mi pueblo es de quien defiende que el trabajo del script es correcto.. (y no digo que sea inútil o inecesario, digo y afirmo que hace el trabajo mal, falsos positivos)
<mimecar> si pegas 1 / 2 líneas el script no se activa
<mimecar> si pegas más, sí
<AutoKriminal> algun tuto que recomendeis para hacer funcionar emerald en unity?
<manel2020> mimecar NO PEGO ninguna linea.
<manel2020> Escribo párrafos.
<manel2020> ¿es tan difícil de entender?
<manel2020> ¿yo creo que no? tu sigue llamando "pegar" a lo que el resto del mundo llama parrafo.
<manel2020> mimecar NO PEGO ninguna linea.Escribo párrafos.¿es tan difícil de entender?¿yo creo que no? tu sigue llamando "pegar" a lo que el resto del mundo llama parrafo.Espero que sea de tu agrado una lectura dificil por que tu script se empeña en considerar faltas gramaticales como flood. (sigue viviendo en el error).
<mimecar> ¿cómo escribes varias líneas y las mandas juntas?
<cousteau> manel2020, todos los bots anti-paste que he visto se comportan así.  Tienen un timer y si ven que escribes muchas líneas seguidas se disparan; las hayas pegado o no.  A veces dan falsos positivos, por supuesto, pero es algo que hay que aceptar.
<manel2020> pues es un procemiento estandarizado con los editores de texto. Mayus+ Intro
<mimecar> no lo hagas
<mimecar> escribe y enter
<cousteau> eso en IRC se convierte en varios mensajes seguidos
<manel2020> y es flood porque ... irc convierte en varios mensajes seguidos ¿os suena la descripción de un bug?
<mimecar> tu cliente de IRC manda todos los mensajes juntos
<cousteau> no es un bug; es como funciona IRC
<manel2020> y tu script entiende que esta siendo atado con flodding ¿es cierto? NO => BUG . punto.
<mimecar> mi script no
<cousteau> tampoco admite mensajes de más de... 4500 caracteres o algo así
<manel2020> *atacado.
<mimecar> mandas varias líneas al mismo tiempo
<cousteau> o eran 500?
<manel2020> creo que el espacio que ocupa un blog-tex 255 caracteres...
<manel2020> pero igual se usa otro tipo de dato, no lo se
<cousteau> de todas formas, el caso es que entre las restricciones de IRC y los parámetros del bot, existe este sistema de auto-baneo temporal; lo tomas o lo dejas.
<manel2020> ni lo tomo ni lo dejo-> LO CRITICO
<mimecar> no uses mayúsculas + enter
<mimecar> escribe frase y pulsa enter
<cousteau> son las reglas del canal
<manel2020> muy bien... espero recordar estas limitaciones la proxima vez que intente expresarme en esta sala. (dudo mucho que lo recuerde)
<manel2020> No suelo quedarme con estupideces impuestas. ni yo ni nadie
<cousteau> también el sentido común.  Leer parrafadas largas no le gusta a nadie.
<mimecar> se aplica en esta sala y en muchas otras
<manel2020> Os guste mas o menos, este mas o menos estendido.
<manel2020> No se trata de leer parrafadas largas ... porque NADIE te obliga a leer
<manel2020> Pero si te oblinga a escribir asi?
<manel2020> curioso!! XD
<cousteau> bueno, no es "nadie te obliga a leer lo que pongo, así que pongo lo que me da la gana"; hay reglas
<manel2020> "ya" pues como todo en software libre => sujeto a critica y mejorable
<manel2020> esta mal.
<cousteau> y sí, te obligan a escribir así; al menos en este canal.  Como en todos los canales hay una serie de reglas de comportamiento que hay que seguir.
<cousteau> puedes crear tu propio canal con tu propio bot y tus propias reglas
<manel2020> tambien puedo hacer una distro...
<cousteau> sí
<manel2020> valla..
<manel2020> curioso
<manel2020> ¿me merecera la pena?
<manel2020> NO
<manel2020> merece la pena que un script fucnione mal => NO
<cousteau> bueno, las reglas del canal son esas; lo tomas o lo dejas.  A mí me parecen bien.
<cousteau> el script funciona bien; eres tú al que no le gusta cómo funciona
<manel2020> Que si que la tierra es plana, lo tengo claro.. => yo te digo que esta mal
<cousteau> quizá sería el momento de seguir en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<manel2020> No se trata de si me gusta o no, se trata de si es correcto Y/o util -> y es un tema de cafe ciertamente.
<manel2020> pero sigue tu
<manel2020> que para mi la tierra es redonda , te pongas como te pongas.
 * x-mint  B. n!!
<yoshua> quin sabe como quitar el relog de la barra de menu en ubuntu 14.04.01 gnome
<yoshua> es que puse un conky y trae relog no tiene caso tenerlo tambien
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-24
<sadalsuud> hola gente ....
<sadalsuud> una duda: es que estoy queriendo desinstalar un paquete con purge pero .. se me reinicia el PC ... donde puede ver un log para ver qué pasa?...
<sadalsuud> hola?
<Tiffon> nas
<Guest16715> hello as I can upgrade to kde 15.08?
<K1Du> Hola
<Messier51> Buenas tardes
<Messier51> Alguien me colabora con Apache
<nuevoEnU> Messier51:
<nuevoEnU> tal vez te pueda ayudar
<Messier51> Gracias nuevoEnU, estoy tratando de cambiar el directorio donde se publican los script de php y no me deja
<Messier51> Me dice que no tengo permisos
<Messier51> Le cambio los permisos a todos los directorios desde mi cuenta de usuario hasta la carpeta public_html y nada
<Messier51> E incluso el script de /var/www/html/info.php sigue funcionando asi le haya dicho que la nueva ruta es en mi directorio personal, luego de reiniciar el servicio de apache
<elmalafacha> Hola, recién instalé ubuntu 15.04 en una lenovo U410, pero no puedo bajar ni subir el brillo de la pantalla, me podrían ayudar, por favor?
<elmalafacha> ???
<MrTulias> elmalafacha,  a ver si te sirve http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Brillo
<elmalafacha> MrTulias, Gracias
<MrTulias>  no
<MrTulias> no
<elmalafacha> MrTulias, cómo sé cuál tengo que configurar?
<MrTulias> ¿cual es tu tarjeta?
<MrTulias> puedes verlo con lspci, la línea que ponga vga
<elmalafacha>  Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<elmalafacha> ?
<MrTulias>  debes ir probando, ¿te funciona lo de $ ls /sys/class/backlight/?
<MrTulias> aparece algo?
<MrTulias> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/144451
<elmalafacha> no nada, bueno iré probando, tengo uqe salir, vuelvo en un ratito
<elmalafacha> pero me imagino que nohabrá problema si pruebo uno por uno?
<elmalafacha> porque estuve buscando por gooogle y nada
<MrTulias> en el foro de ubuntu.es hay varios hilos, algunos resueltos, suerte
<espagnol> somebody there?
<espagnol> here?
<espagnol> hi everyone!
<espagnol> can somebody help me?
<espagnol> i want to set all the icons monocromatic in my ubuntu panel
<espagnol> is it possible?
<espagnol> anyone?
<spectrum> espagnol, we speak spanish
<espagnol> ooh lo siento!
<espagnol> ahora si
<spectrum> puedes cambiar de panel hay varios
<espagnol> tengo un problema. Acabo de instalar ubuntu, instale las aplicaciones, y lamentablemente tengo 2 aplicaciones que sus colores no coinciden con el tipo monocromatico del panel
<espagnol> estoy con ubuntu mate
<espagnol> 15.04
<espagnol> spotify y kde connect
<spectrum> no uso mate lo siento
<espagnol> pero es lo mismo basicamente
<espagnol> se te ocurre alguna forma de cambiar los colores?
<spectrum> cada panel tiene sus arreglos propios
<espagnol> no hay forma de cargar un tema que les afecte a todos?
<espagnol> http://askubuntu.com/questions/617548/how-to-add-a-monochrome-spotify-indicator-icon
<spectrum> no pienso que sea possible
<espagnol> vi este tutorial, pero al parecer los archivos estan en otra ubicacion y aunque lo intente, no se pudo
<spectrum> el panel por defecto es unity.
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-25
<Tiffon> nas
 * merrick  buenaz amigoz
<Faks> hola merrick
<pecanqn> hola
<pecanqn> alguien online?
<pecanqn> alguien ha usado badblocks?
<pecanqn> HOLA!
<pecanqn> alguien a usado el comando badblocks?
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-26
<edufmass> buenas! estoy por armar un cluster con 4 pc, 1 pc (head node) tiene 2 placas de red y las otras 3 una sola placa. La red me da una ip 192.168.10.170 (lan coporativa con acceso a internet) y mascara 255.255.0.0, en la otra placa y las otras 3 pc voy armar una lan "privada", mas alla de la teoria le puse ip 10.0.0.10 .20 .30 y .40 y mascara 255.255.0.0 . Se puede configurar que las pc .20 .30
<edufmass> y .40 tengan acceso a internet a traves de .10 (head node) ? Desde la lan corporativa solo hago remote desktop al head node.
<guampa> edufmass: no comprendo del todo, o sea, estas preguntando si las pc .20 .30 y .40 pueden salir a internet por la .10 ?
<edufmass> claro..porque la .10 sale por la 1er placa(la 190...), las otras estan conectadas entre ellas y con la primera por la 2da placa (la ...10)
<guampa> si, pueden
<guampa> la computadora con dos interfases hace de router
<edufmass> esa lan privada (10.0.0.x) seria para que funcione el cluster, pero queria que salgan a iternet solo por si necesito hacer algun update o instalar algo
<guampa> las otras tienen que tener de default gateway a la .10
<guampa> y la .10 tiene que tener habilitado el forwarding en el kernel (sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward=1) y la configuracion de iptables necesaria
<edufmass> bien.. y en la primera lo unico que hice fue configurar las dos placas con sus ip fijas, etc.. y xdrp que escuche en la 190..
<edufmass> ahh bien..voy a investigar eso
<guampa> la .10 tiene una conexion directa a internet?
<edufmass> la red de la oficina (190.x.x.x) tiene acceso a internet, por la tanto la .10 sale a iternet con la placa 190...
<guampa> porque podes llegar a tener dos opciones
<guampa> depende de lo que tengas del otro lado de la .10 que le este dando acceso a internet
<guampa> si es un router que no podes manejar y solo la ip 190... puede salir a internet, en ese caso tenes que natear en la computadora a las otras
<guampa> pero si el router se puede configurar es posible que la pc reenvíe el trafico de la 10. sin natear, en ese caso podes usar de default gateway lo mismo que en la .10 en las demas pc
<edufmass> no se que tiene el departamento de sistemas, pero no puedo tocar nada, solo les pase la mac para que me reserven una ip fija
<guampa> y agregarles una ruta al router a traves de la .10
<guampa> en ese caso tenes que natear, para que el trafico que la .10 reenvia salga con su ip en la 190
<edufmass> voy a tener que hacer hacer que le pidan a la .10 y la .10 pida pida a la 190 y lo devuelva
<guampa> sip, poneles de default gw a las de la 10/16, la 10.0.0.1
<guampa> luego en la .10 habilita el sysctl que te dije arriba y necesitas habilitar con iptables dos cosas
<guampa> en la tabla filter, chain FORWARD tenes que de alguna manera acorde a tus preferencias permitir el reenvío de las de la 10/16
<guampa> y en la tabla nat, chain POSTROUTING tenes que habilitar SNAT para que el trafico que salga por la interfaz conectada a la 190 salga con la ip que tiene esa computadora en esa red
<guampa> y con eso ya resta
<guampa> *está
<edufmass> bien..y eso no afecta la conectividad entre las 10.0.0.x ? (poder hacer xdrp de la .10 a las otras, etc)
<edufmass> xrdp
<guampa> no, esto lo unico que habilita es que las otras maquinas en la 10/16 usen de default gateway a la 10.0.0.10, es decir, default gateway = maquina a la que reenviar el trafico que no se pueda rutear de una manera mas especifica
<edufmass> ahh buenisimo!!
<edufmass> muchisimas gracias!!
<guampa> como la ruta a la red 10/16 es mas especifica, y es necesaria incluso para comunicarse con el default gateway en este caso, no te va a afectar
<guampa> por nada edufmass
<edufmass> mañana probar, 10pm ahora..por cenar y a dormir jeje
<edufmass> voy a probar*
<guampa> buenisimo, suerte y bon appetit :D
<edufmass> gracias! :D
<freddy> buenos dias
<freddy> hola a todos
<freddy> acabo de comprar una laptop inspiron 15 5000 series
<freddy> le instale ubuntu 15.04
<freddy> y tengo problemas con el wifi
<freddy> parece que todo esta instalado bien pero cuando intento conectarme a la red wifi de mi casa
<freddy> no puede lograr hacer la conexión
<freddy> crei que era problema de firmware
<freddy> lo descargue del sitio oficial
<freddy> pero nada
<Xago> hola muchachos...algo extranho pasa en la definicion de idioma en el teclado de mi U 14.04
<freddy> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<Xago> a veces al encender o reiniciar aparece con teclado en ingles, a pesar de tenerlo definido en espanhol
<Xago> como me esta' sucediendo ahora
<Xago> tengo un equipo con tres tarjetas de red. Con qué comando puedo mirar, en terminal, qué paquetes están pasando por una eth en particular?
<Xago> no tengo GUI en esa máquina, por eso no puedo usar wireshark o similar
<Xago> tengo un equipo con tres tarjetas de red. Con qué comando puedo mirar, en terminal, qué paquetes están pasando por una eth en particular? no tengo GUI en esa máquina, por eso no puedo usar wireshark o similar
<guampa> tcpdump es el mas comun
<guampa> si solo queres ver estadisticas de trafico, tal vez iptraf
<guampa> pero para analizar tcpdump o algo asi, tcpdump ademas puede guardar capturas en un formato que wireshark tambien puede leer
<veowoofer> buenas
<ElPiru> hola gente
<ElPiru> tengo un pequeño gran problema
<ElPiru> tengo un hp integrity rx 7640
<ElPiru> se le daño la consola, haora no tengo manera de instalarle un SO,  tampoco tiene entradas vga ni pci o agp para una targeta de video, el server esta bueno y una vez en funcionamiento me serviria de mucho peeero  no tengo manera de entrarle e instalarle el SO
<ElPiru> espero ideas
<veowoofer> f
<Messier51> Buenos dias desde la hermosa Colombia
<veowoofer> hola messier buenos dias
<Messier51> Alguien que quiera colaborarme con mi servidor web apache2
<veowoofer> billete no hay
<Messier51> Buenos dias veowoofer
<nuevoEnU> Messier51:
<nuevoEnU> dime qué pasa a ver si puedo ayudarte
<nuevoEnU> (para llamar la atencion debes poner mi nombre en tu mensaje)
<veowoofer> en ubuntu estoy ponchao. noc ni instalar un programa
<nuevoEnU> asi Messier51
<nuevoEnU> veowoofer:
<nuevoEnU> busca el centro de software de ubuntu
<nuevoEnU> desde el menu del lanzador
<nuevoEnU> qué version de ubuntu te has instalado?
<veowoofer> la ultima
<veowoofer> el detalle es q me gustaria instalar los programas desde el pen drive
<veowoofer> se puede?
<veowoofer> no existe un fabuloso doble click?
<Messier51> nuevoEnU, estoy tratando de cambiar el DocumentRoot de /var/ww/html a mi directorio /home/jabangue/public_html
<Messier51> Pero me sale el Forbidden Error
<veowoofer> yo no c d eso
<veowoofer> formatea y le metes windows millenium
<nuevoEnU> es por asunto de los permisos... a tu nuevo directorio debes configurarle permisos suficientes para que apache pueda usarlo...
<veowoofer> sera con chow
<nuevoEnU> nono
<veowoofer> chmod quize decir
<nuevoEnU> chmod 775 /carpeta/nueva
<nuevoEnU> bueno olovide el -R
<veowoofer> y chown
<Messier51> nuevoEnU, ya todos los directorios tiene los permisos necesarios
<veowoofer> cambiale el propietario a ver
<nuevoEnU> Messier51: algo que yo uso mucho, es dejar todo tal cual, aunque borrar todo de dentro de html.. y hacer un mount --bind al inicio del sistema,
<nuevoEnU> entonces asi, puedo poner por ejemplo una carpeta de dropbox al servicio de html de apache
<nuevoEnU> mysql no tendrá drama con todo esto... y de paso podeis actualizar o sincronizar el sitio con otro servidor..
<Messier51> A la carpeta public_html cambiarle el propietario?
<nuevoEnU> nono mira... ivedci@positivo:~$ ls /var/www
<nuevoEnU> html
<nuevoEnU> bueno si, tal vez debas cambiar el propietario a html, no sé cómo lo tienes configurado
<nuevoEnU> eso de tener public_html me suena a servidor externo, no uno proipo
<nuevoEnU> bueno ya he hablado demasiado, me retiro...
<ivedci89-desktop> https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=Forbidden+Error+de+apache&oq=Forbidden+Error+de+apache&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.4071j0j7&client=ubuntu&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=0&ie=UTF-8
<Messier51> gracias ivedci89-desktop , pero ya probe todas las posibilidades y no encuentro solucion
<Messier51> Me va a tocar dejar los script dentro de esa ruta por defecto en vez de en mi propio directorio personal
<Xago> gracias guampa , no había visto tu indicación. Revisaré, gracias.
<ivedci89-desktop> hola tengo un ubuntu que a veces lo dejo procesando scripts en segundo plano, son scripts de conversion de videos, y me gustaria que no puedan apagar el equipo hasta que esto no termine... es posible esto? cómo?
<Lopulus> hola. Anda alguien por aca?
<ivedci89-desktop> hola tengo un ubuntu que a veces lo dejo procesando scripts en segundo plano, son scripts de conversion de videos, y me gustaria que no puedan apagar el equipo hasta que esto no termine... es posible esto? cómo?
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-27
 * merrick  B.b.días!.
<azamrod> Buenas
<azamrod> Alguien disponible ?
<azamrod> Alguien disponible ?
<guampa> !alguien azamrod
<kubot> azamrod: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<azamrod> guampa veo que estas disponible
<guampa> no, no estoy disponible para gente que busca asistente personal
<guampa> solo vengo a decirles que no lo hagan
<azamrod> es verdad que el centro de software de ubuntu no va a ser actualizado ?
<guampa> ni idea
<azamrod> mal follado
<guampa> por favor, controla el vocabulario
<azamrod> estais a veces muy bordes los ops
<guampa> me parece que estas mas borde vos, insultando. Yo solo te mencione que no busques un asistente personal
<guampa> y con respecto a tu consulta, realmente no tengo idea
<azamrod> vale
<azamrod> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester Seveas OberonKing effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v mimecar guampa chilicuil GridCube
<guampa> cual es la emergencia azamrod
<azamrod> ui, perdon, me equivoqué de canal
<guampa> ok
<azamrod> :)
<JuanDiegoxXD> holaaaa
<JuanDiegoxXD> alguien hayy
<JuanDiegoxXD> HAY ALGUIEN HAYY
<JuanDiegoxXD> PORQUE BO HABLAM
<Serghio> saludos
<Serghio> para agregar un login
<Serghio> cual era el comando no recuerdo n.n
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-28
 * sjlvanq is away: "No estoy aquí"
<edufmass> buenas, tengo una pc (head node) con eth0 (lan privada) y eth1 (lan corporativa con acceso a internet), tengo otras 3 pc conectadas entre si y con la head node..habilite ip forwarding en el head node e intente configurar iptables para compartir internet (eth1) con la red privada a traves de eth0.. lo unico que logre fue perder el acceso a internet en el head node jajaj
<edufmass> no encontre un archivo o algo donde se definan las reglas.. corri unos comandos para intentar compartir..asi que para deshacer lo unico que me salio fue correr los comandos para poner todo en ACCEPT
<edufmass> ahora quedo el head node con acceso a internet y acceso a la lan privada..y las otras 3 pc solo con acceso entre ellas por la lan privada
 * merrick  Buen.as!
<dresuer> Hola a todos!
<dresuer> Tengo un gran gran problema!
<dresuer> Y creo que es con mi tarjeta de video
<dresuer> Me pasa exactamente lo mismo en TODAS las distros que probé , pero ahora tengo instalado Ubuntu
<dresuer> Instalé Debian, Mint, OpenSuse,
<dresuer> Elementary OS
<dresuer> entre otras ...
<dresuer> La cuestión es que funciona todo bien hasta que conecto internet
<dresuer> Es decir si prendo mi computadora sin conectarme a internet no pasa nada , funciona todo bien
<dresuer> pero si la inicio conectado a internet , al rato se reinicia
<dresuer> y si la prendo y despues la conecto a internet (Ethernet) , entonces tarda más tiempo
<dresuer> pero igual se reinicia
<dresuer> En Windows no me pasa lo mismo
<dresuer> por qué será ?
<dresuer> Será que está tratando de actualizar algo ?
<dresuer> Voy a probar con Slackware ahora
<dresuer> antes que haga eso
<Faks> Mas que un problema por la tarjeta de video, suena a problemas con los drivers de tu placa de red
<dresuer> algún consejo por favor ?
<dresuer> Faks, mmm si bueno también es cierto
<Faks> O directamente, si es con todas las distros, un problema de incompatibilidad de hardware.. pero puedo equivocarme
<dresuer> Pero es raro
<dresuer> Si, con todas me pasa lo mismo
<dresuer> dime alguna y lo pruebo
<dresuer> con todas las que te dije me pasa exactamente lo mismo
<dresuer> se reinicia solo
<dresuer> Faks, pero lo raro es que si funciona internet puedo navegar y hacer todo pero después de un rato
<Faks> Tubiste que descargar el driver manualmente o esas utilizando el nativo que te trae_
<Faks> ?
<dresuer> reinciando ...
<dresuer> No, el nativo.
<dresuer> Es que ni siquiera podría hacer eso, no me alcanza el tiempo. Se reinicia al toque
<Faks> La verdad que nunca me paso, por ahi tendrias que buscar el modelo de la placa de red a ver si alguien mas tubo el mismo problema
<Faks> Ah!
<Faks> Sabes el modelo de la placa de red?
<dresuer> asrock amd-nvidia seies and68b-12
<dresuer> esa es mi mother
<dresuer> a ver espera
<dresuer> esa es de mi placa madre
<dresuer> Faks, Atheros AR8171/8175 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet
<dresuer> eso querías ?
<Faks> si, no la estaba encontrando a la placa
<dresuer> Qualcomm Atheros AR8171/8175 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30) Faks ahí lo tenés completo
<Faks> Que version de Ubuntu corres?
<dresuer> Faks, cabe mencionar que en Windows me pasa exactamente lo mismo pero solamente se reinciia una vez y listo
<dresuer> O sea instalé 2 veces Windows y, esas 2 veces se me reinicio de la nada
<dresuer> pero después ya no pasa más eso
<dresuer> se arregla solo
<dresuer> la 14 Faks
<dresuer> la bajé hoy
<dresuer> Faks, any idea ?
<dresuer> El monitor esta directamente conectado a la placa de video que es una R7 250X
<dresuer> no a la motherboard
<Faks> La verdad que no, no estoy podiendo encontrar nada relacionado con la placa de red, salvo algun que otro problema con drivers
<Faks> Pero que es lo que te hace pensar que es la placa de video?
<dresuer> Por sentido común nada más, es en definitiva siempre GNU/Linux tiene problemas con drivers de placas de videos
<dresuer> Pero puede ser que me estee equivocando
<dresuer> estoy*
<dresuer> No sé que cosas puedo intentar hacer
<Faks> Si, yo desconfio mas de la placa de ethernet, aunque pueden ser dos problemas diferentes
<dresuer> podría intentar conectar el monitor a la placa base, pero dejaría inutilizable la tarjeta de video
<Faks> Sabes algo de ingles? Si es asi, te recomiendo poner el problema en los foros de Ubuntu
<dresuer> pero no te parece medio raro eso ?
<dresuer> Si podría redactarlo.
<dresuer> Ooohhhh !! Estuve todo el día hoy ! >:( !
<dresuer> Siempre he instalado esas distros y nunca me dieron ningún problema
<dresuer> menos con Ubuntu!
<Faks> Si, para mi el instalar distros es como jugar a la ruleta
<Faks> Ayer me movi de ElementaryOS a Ubuntu Gnome
<dresuer> Hasta Gentoo instalé en mi computadora antigua y no tuve ningun problema
<dresuer> No te gustó ElementaryOS
<Faks> me duro un par de horas hasta que decidi formatear e instalarla de nuevo
<dresuer> dicen que es mas rápido
<dresuer> jajajaja
<dresuer> por ?
<dresuer> ¿Cúal fue el problema?
<Faks> Instale, actualice y empece a meterle todos los programas que tenia en elementary
<Faks> Donde le instale los drivers de AMD y reinicia, puf!
<dresuer> ¿Por qué Windows nunca tiene esos problemas?
<dresuer> mentira jajajaja
<dresuer> Aguante GNU/Linux pero espero poder utilizarlo no más
<dresuer> xD
<dresuer> jjajajjaja
<dresuer> Aaah!
<Faks> Se me cambiaron todas las configuraciones, se me borro el gdm, la secion
<Faks> no se que mas.. asique lo reinstale, tube los mismos problemas pero los pude arreglar despues jaja
<Faks> Para mi, todos estos lios que aveces da (siempre y cuando pueda arreglarlos) es parte de la gracia de linux
<dresuer> Faks, me lees ?
<Faks> Si, ya te desmuteo el bot
<dresuer> Ahí está
<Faks> Muchas lineas seguidas en poco tiempo
<dresuer> Claro
<dresuer> Bueno, ¿qué podría intentar hacer?
<Faks> Lo mejor que podes hacer es ir a los foros de Ubuntu, una de las mejores cosas que tiene es la comunidad
<dresuer> Faks, te imaginás si algún día de estos quiero probar alguna distro de BSD, tendré que quemar la máquina
<Faks> Ahi seguramente te pueden dar una respuesta, yo la verdad a estas horas ya no funciono... y en 2hs me tengo que levantar!
<Faks> Jaja, nunca se sabe, es como digo... una ruleta
<dresuer> Faks, el año pasado tuve problemas con drivers del USB Wireless
<dresuer> Cosa que no pude solucionarlo , terminé comprando otro.
<dresuer> Porque ya me dolía la cabeza
<dresuer> putos drivers
<Faks> Si, hay cosas que por ahi son un poco delicadas
<Faks> cuando tenia linux en mi pc de escritorio, habia cosas como la webcam que nunca habia logrado hacer funcionar
<Faks> Ahora, en la note, cuando tenia elementary no pude hacer funcionar el scaner
<dresuer> Jajaja
<Faks> Con Ubuntu todavia no probe (lo instale ayer)
<dresuer> Quiero GNU/Linux !, me encanta programar ahí me parece mucho mas cómodo que Windows
<dresuer> Aah!
<dresuer> Suerte con eso jaja
<Faks> A mi sinceramente, es mas por el aspecto visual
<Faks> Ademas de el lore que tiene detras
<Faks> Pero soy gamer, asi que todavia no me he podido pasar completamente. Pero en cuanto a trabajo, gnu/linux igual
<dresuer> Faks, igual yo
<dresuer> Pero no tanto jaajaja
<dresuer> Pero tengo una R7 250X puedo correr el BT3 o el BT4
<dresuer> no al máximo claro, de todos modos
<dresuer> quiero sacarle todo el potencial a mi computadora
<dresuer> y Debian no me soporta mi tarjeta gráfica ;(
<dresuer> ya lo ví en la página
<dresuer> no sé si ubuntu lo hace
<Faks> Yo tengo una R7 270x. Pero el problema es que miro mi Steam en linux, y despues lo veo en Linux y tengo disponibles un 10% de los juegos unicamente
<Faks> Perdon, una R9 270x es el modelo
<dresuer> Aah!
<dresuer> Si es bastante buena jajaja
<Faks> Pero juego cosas como el GTA V, DayZ, Battlefields y cosas por el estilo
<dresuer> Viste?, sentís que perdés potencial cuando te cambías a GNU/Linux
<Faks> Si, todavia le falta en temas de juego
<Faks> Pero por suerte Steam se esta encargando de eso, asique el dia en pasarme por completo se acerca
<dresuer> Pero no sólo en Juegos, sino en el potencial de la computadora en general
<dresuer> GTA V lo estoy bajando, pero no me lo corre al máximo
<dresuer> xD
<Faks> No, para mi siempre funciono mas rapido y fluido linux
<dresuer> El procesador que tengo es un FX 6300
<dresuer> ¿Cúal usás vos?
<Faks> Cual distro?
<dresuer> Procsador
<dresuer> supongo que usás Ubuntu
<Faks> Ah, tengo un I5.. no recuerdo bien el modelo
<Faks> de todas maneras, la placa y ese micro estan en la pc de escritorio
<dresuer> Aaah de la parte de Intel
<Faks> linux lo estoy usando en una notebook que es amd
<Faks> Si, si
<Faks> Lamentablemente el disco de la pc de escritorio es bastante chico, asi que no me puedo dar el gusto de tener dos OS en esa
<dresuer> Aaah ok!
<Faks> Bueno, ire a dormir unas horas
<Faks> Mucha suerte con ese problema!
<dresuer> Ubuntu la conc** de tu m***
<joaquin> hola gente que tal, tanto tiempo de no entrar por aca?
<joaquin> una consulta como se puede reparar el uefi boot de ubuntu 15.04?ç
<joaquin> !kubit
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'kubit'.
<joaquin> !google reparar uefi ubuntu
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<joaquin> !reparar uefi ubuntu
<kubot> joaquin: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<joaquin> !feo
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'feo'.
<joaquin> !uefi
<kubot> UEFI es una especificación que define una interface (puente) entre el sistema operativo y el firmware base, es un remplazo del BIOS. Para mayor información sobre UEFI ver: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface . Para instalar Ubuntu y sus derivados en equipos con UEFI habilitado ver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI (inglés)
<GridCube> joaquin: http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
 * sjlvanq is away: No estoy aquí
<dresuer> Hola a todos
<dresuer> Tengo un problema, un gran problema!
<dresuer> Inicié un montón de distros de GNU/Linux y, a todas les pasa lo mismo
<dresuer_> Me volvió a pasar lo mismo ¬¬!
<dresuer_> Como decía tengo un problema, big problem!
<dresuer_> No importa que distro instale , probé Mint, Debian, Ubuntu, Antergos
<dresuer_> Si no conecto mi cable Ethernet mi computadora funciona perfecta
<dresuer_> pero si la conecto al iniciar, después de unos segundos se reinicia
<dresuer_> Ahora estoy desde Windows y, todo funciona de forma correcta.
<dresuer_> Entonces, ¿puedo descartar que el problema sea de hardware?
<dresuer> Por favor, estoy desesperado.
<dresuer> Ya intenté todo
<dresuer> Puedo instalar la distro de GNU/Linux pero si durante el proceso de instalacion conecto el cable Ethernet
<dresuer> se reinicia
<dresuer> ¿Alguien me da una mano?
<guampa> dresuer: es posible que el driver ethernet tenga un bug
<metallic> ciertamente es un problema... Y algo extraño, no se me ocurre de qué puede ser
<metallic> dresuer: imagino que conectarte a internet de forma inalámbrica no es un opción, no?
<dresuer> metallic, así lo tengo conectado ahora. Pero mi USB Wireless que tengo siempre pero siempre me dió problemas
<dresuer> detecta las redes y se conecta a veces y, otras veces no
<guampa> dresuer: has usado linux con esa computadora anteriormente?
<dresuer> Pero debería funcionar igual mi placa de red
<dresuer> gumpa, no. La computadora es nuevita
<dresuer> guampa *
<guampa> pues, bueno probar con Debian, Ubuntu y Mint es probar con Debian. El kernel es el mismo seguramente o muy parecido
<metallic> dresuer: si te da problemas el adaptador USB, intenta buscar si hay firmware o algo para él
<guampa> puedes determinar desde un livecd el modelo exacto de la placa y googlear si tiene problemas con algun kernel
<guampa> mi ethernet onboard por ejemplo no anda ni para atras, porque el driver tiene problemas
<guampa> por lo que termine mandandole una RTL marca acme en el slot pcie
<dresuer> guampa, que cagada que pase eso. Te cansa un poco
<guampa> ps que se yo, depende de cada uno
<guampa> yo ya se a que me atengo por elegir este OS
<guampa> pero si, puede pasar que a veces te calentes bastante y hasta quieras mandarlo a paseo :D
<dresuer> guampa, es que yo durante 4 años usé GNU/Linux y nunca tuve ningún problema
<dresuer> Solo ahora que cambié toda mi maquina , compré una placa madre nueva, procesador, todo placa de video
<guampa> pues has tenido suerte
<merrick> compra otra ethernet, son baratas.
<metallic> yo por ejemplo necesito firmware para la tarjeta de red y para la pantalla.
<guampa> yo uso linux desde hace 20 años, en forma exclusiva desde hace 10, y he tenido innumerables problemas
<dresuer> guampa, he instalado todo tipo de distros desde Ubuntu hasta Gentoo
<dresuer> y todas las BSD
<guampa> entonces bueno, en estos casos a romperse la cabeza. Yo suelo empezar por buscar el modelo y si tiene problemas, si puedes compilar un kernel a veces safas con eso
<metallic> dresuer: si el componente para el cual necesitas firmware o lo que sea es muy nuevo y el fabricante no lo proporciona, es posible que nadie haya escrito ninguno aún
<guampa> pero primero tenes que saber si el modelo anda o tiene problemas conocidos
<metallic> la próxima vez que compres componentes físicos, antes comprueba si tienen problemas conocidos o no, como dice guampa. Porque igual compras algo que luego te da problemas
<guampa> yo haria directamente lo que dice merrick sino, de hecho es lo que hice con la onboard aca
<guampa> (excepto por lo de comprar, gracias trabajo!)
<dresuer> guampa, yo estoy en Windows y si me voy a administrador de dispositivos en Adaptadores de Red
<dresuer> me tira esto
<dresuer> Qualcomm Atheros AR8171/8175 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<guampa> es posible que esos kernels no soporten correctamente esa placa
<guampa> aparentemente tiene soporte a partir de 3.10
<guampa> de todos modos, puede pasar que si tienen efectivamente un kernel que lo soporte, al ser tan nuevo haya bugs
<dresuer> guampa, vos decís probar una distro más nueva ?
<dresuer> Con un kernel más nuevo
<dresuer> tipo Ubuntu 15
<dresuer> o qué ?
<guampa> si claro, eso o una ethernet nueva, salen dos pesos igual
<guampa> la otra es por supuesto, tratar de comunicarte con los diversos responsables de, ubuntu, driver, etc y trabajar para que se resuelva el problema
<guampa> eventualmente el soporte se completa
<dresuer> guampa, el tema es que no es que no la soporta. O sea funciona perfecto internet!
<dresuer> funciona todo
<dresuer> Pero al rato se reinicia
<dresuer> es un bug del controlador
<dresuer> Pero que detecta y funciona si
<guampa> fijate si aparece algo en los logs que indique un fallo
<guampa> puede estar en /var/log/syslog, /var/log/kern.log, /var/log/dmesg
<edufmass> buenas.. yo tengo un problema similar.. realtek 8169 onboard y le agregue una pci-e que tiene el 8169 tambien.. al rato de estar encendida me cierra ssh o rdp.. y queda congelada
<edufmass> si no la conecto a la red.. funciona sin problemas
<dresuer> edufmass, bueno la mia en vez de quedar congelada se reincia pero puede que en el fondo sea lo mismo
<dresuer> como una protección más de la mother no más
<dresuer> edufmass, TAL CUAL!!!
<dresuer> guampa, ok
<guampa> creo que es esa la que tengo con problemas, la RTL 8169
<edufmass> tengo xubuntu 15.04
<guampa> yo no pude sacarla andando, ni con el ultimo kernel, ni con un driver alternativo "8168"
<edufmass> a mi me anda..un par de horas y se congela
<dresuer> edufmass, a mi me manda 30 minutos nomas , no llega a la hora
<dresuer> pero si, es lo mismo.
<dresuer> Entonces ?
<edufmass> pero solo en esa pc.. son 4 nodos identicos. el nodo 1 tiene la pci-e extra.. las otras 3 la onboar sola.. y las otras 3 ni un problema
<edufmass> onboard*
<edufmass> tengo que conseguir otra placa para probar y ver si es que anda fallando la que tiene actualmente
<dresuer> edufmass, probaste con otros tipos de kernel ?
<dresuer> Como BSD ?
<edufmass> no..con win y me pasaba lo mismo.. asi que pienso que capaz esta fallada la placa.. o que falla al haber dos placas "iguales"
<dresuer> El tema es que yo programo en C, y programar en C para BSD , no es lo mismo que hacerlo para GNU/Linux
<dresuer> edufmass, a mi en Windows solo me pasa una vez
<dresuer> o sea me conecto a internet y se reincia 1 vez de la nada
<dresuer> pero después todo se soluciona mágicamente
<edufmass> ahh a mi no..y si no me equivoco diria que pasa cada 2 hs reales jaja
<edufmass> y en win..que tenes el visor de eventos.. el unico error que aparecia es que apague la compu de manera incorrecta..
<edufmass> cuando la apagaba al congelarse
<edufmass> asi que ni tuve oportunidad de hacer algun diagnostico jeje
<dresuer> Voy a probar FreeBSD o PCBSD y les cuento.
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-29
<TdTn_> buenas noches
<TdTn_> que tal
<TdTn_> esta pepe
<TdTn_> o esta Tdtn
<TdTn_> ...
<TdTn_> acaso esto esta CLARO?
<TdTn_> EN FIN XD
<sanceli_> quien sabe ZARAFA
<sanceli_> es un mail server
<sanceli_> lo instale en ubuntu server 14.04
<sanceli_> y tengo un problema
<sanceli_> quien me ayuda?
<dresuer> Hola a todos!
<dresuer> Efectivamente , si yo incio mi computadora y no conecto el cable Ethernet todo funciona a la perfección
<dresuer> Intenté ver los logs dmesg | tail -f pero no ví nada que me llame la atención
 * merrick  buenas..
<Tiffon> nas
<ricard> hay mucha diferencia entre tener conectado el monitor con un cable hdmi dvi-d 18+1 pins a tenerlo con vga?
<ricard> que cable debo usar uno que tengo hdmi dvi-d 18+1pin o el cable vga que tengo?
<ricard> diganme algo porfavor
<yaniel_> hola
<yaniel_> alguien hable español
<MrTulias> hola, casi todos, estás en el canal de ubuntu en español
<yaniel_> bueno voy a guardar esta pagina
<yaniel_> por hay un problema que siempre tngo con ubuntu
<yaniel_> pero ahorita estoy en modo livecd
<yaniel_> y no puedo capturar el problema
<caj62> Hola gente
<caj62> estoy interesado en la edición de video, alguien puede decirme cual es el mejor software para edición de video?
<Faks> buenas
<ra_> hi every one
<ra_> hola a todos
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-30
<dresuer> Hola a todos, mi computadora si conecto el cable Ethernet se reincia luego de un par de minutos
<dresuer> asi que es posible que me desconecte ahora
<dresuer> La cuestión es que mi placa de red no está soportada
<dresuer> QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet
<dresuer> Esa es la busqué por internet
<dresuer> ¿Qué puedo hacer?
<dresuer> O sea funciona todo bien la red
<dresuer> pero luego de un tiempo se reinciia
<uno1> hola alguien por ahi???
<AN> hola
<AN> estoy buscando un cliente irc, que tenga la posibilidad de ver las imagenes incrustadas en el chat y no tener que usar un browser aparte
<AN> alguien me puede ayudar?
<guampa> el unico que conozco que haga algo asi es Pidgin
<guampa> pero con videos, con el plugin embeddedvideo. No se si funciona con imagenes tambien
<Lopulus> hay algun soft, que convierta paginas de internet en pdf, tipo wkipedia?
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-29
<sirix> buenas oches
<noside> hola alguien puede ayudarme con virtualbox?
<JALISCOnew> Hola!
<JALISCOnew> ¿Este es el canal para soporte de Ubuntu o sus derivados (Xubuntu)?
<JALISCOnew> ...
<chebit> hola
<chebit> tengo un equipo viejo, y las versiones anteriores de ubuntu a la 14 iban bien, pero luego de muchas actualizaciones el sistema ya no funciona
<chebit> he intentado instalar las ultimas versiones
<chebit> pero veo que no se puede porque no tiene soporte la placa de video
<JALISCOnew> ¿Alguna persona que pueda OFRECER SOPORTE TÉCNICO para Xubuntu 16.04?
<chebit> ahora he instalado ubuntu mate de 32 bits
<chebit> o he intentado, pero nada
<chebit> no se deja instalar,
<chebit> alguna recomendación, el tema es que el liveCD va bien
<chebit> pero en el proceso de instalación el sistema se bloquea, luego que dice "configuracion de hardware"
<chebit> y de ahi no puedo pasar.
<JALISCOnew> Chebit, no soy un técnico de Linux, pero he instalado algunas veces distintas versiones de Ubuntu. Si ya instalaste Ubuntu una vez y esta vez no puedes con Ubuntu Mate, revisa que no esté dañado el CD
<JALISCOnew> O reinstala una versión anterior de Ubuntu con la que te iba bien, puedes bajarlas de la misma página.
<chebit> hola, es que instente con Mint -  Ubuntu x32 16.04, y Ubuntu Mate.. pero nada
<chebit> al intentar instalar las versiones anteriores, se presenta un problema con las actualizaciones...
<chebit> es un problema.
<chebit> tal vez intentando con Lubuntu
<chebit> será que Lubuntu es mas liviano que MAte? ?
<chebit> alguien sabe?
<chebit> el tema es el video.. pues no se si existe algun modo de instalación especial
<chebit> No entiendo .. si el liveCD va bien, porque no me toma la instalación normal.
<dannyLopez> Buenos días ¿Hay forma de iniciar un ssh almacenando la contraseña?
<guampa> dannyLopez: contrase�a no creo, pero si usas autenticacion con llaves si se puede entrar sin tipear la contrase�a
<Gibarian> Todas las distribuciones basadas en Ubuntu pueden actualizarse con el Live CD?
<noside> elguien puede ayudarme con virtualbox?
<waflessnet> no conozco al usuario elguien
<noside> perdon alguien?
<waflessnet> pero si preguntas tu duda, lo mas probable es que te responda alguien del canal.
<noside> bien el problema es que lo instale y todo bien.. pero a la hora de iniciar la maquina y darle la ruta del ISO me da este error
<noside> no bootable medium found.
<waflessnet> saca el iso del virutalbox
<waflessnet> perdon, todo bien te refieres a que instalaste una maquina virtual ? o instalaste bien virtualbox ?
<waflessnet> me fui por un seegundo :p
<noside> instale bien el viltualbox pero quiero hacer una maquina virtual .. con w7 i me da error
<waflessnet> entonces ?
<waflessnet> tienes la iso de w7 ?
<noside> si
<waflessnet> crea la maquina
<noside> cuando le doy a iniciar a la maquina me da el erro
<noside> no bootable medium found.
<waflessnet> le asignaste la imagen iso ?
<waflessnet> estas siguiendo algun tutorial ?
<noside> si le di la ruta
<waflessnet> mira este https://geekytheory.com/como-instalar-y-probar-windows-10-sin-riesgo/
<noside> vi uno en youtube pero aun asi no me funciona
<waflessnet> da igual si es winxp,win7,win8,win10,bsd,linux,solaris
<waflessnet> la idea es la misma.
<noside> ok dejame ver..
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-30
<Rubiko> Hola a todos :D.
<Rubiko> Soy nuevo en esto de los canales IRC :P.
<elanonimato9> hola a todos
<elanonimato9>  alguien sabe como solucionar la mala velocidad de ono en ubuntu?
<mimecar> ¿mala velocidad por cable o por Wifi?
<elanonimato9> wifi
<elanonimato9> no me pasa de 4 mb y tengo 50
<ghytr> paraque sirbe ono?
<mimecar> ¿tienes buena recepción en ese canal?
<elanonimato9> si
<elanonimato9> y lo he cmbiado
<elanonimato9> y igua
<elanonimato9> igual
<ghytr> paraque sirbe ono?
<mimecar> ONO es un proveedor de telecomunicaciones
<mimecar> elanonimato9, con otras redes WiFi sincroniza con poca velocidad?
<ghytr> no me funciono bien ono la ultima vez.
<elanonimato9> con windows pillo 50
<elanonimato9> pero quiero pillarlo con ubuntu
<elanonimato9> lo digo para que veas que no es por distancia
<mimecar> ya, pero  ayuda descartar un problema con la Wifi o con el router
<mimecar> bajo Ubuntu
<mimecar> yo estoy sincronizando con un router neutro a 300 Mb/s
<elanonimato9> edite el archivo ~$ echo -e "# GOOGLE\nnameserver 8.8.8.8\nnameserver 8.8.4.4" > /etc/resolv.conf
<ghytr> no puedes borrar ono?
<mimecar> los DNS no deberían influir en la velocidad de conexión
<elanonimato9> pues no se
<elanonimato9> puede que sea el driver del adaptador wiifi?
<mimecar> podría
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<elanonimato9> 16.04
<ghytr> bueno creo que los dns google no van bien a demas de ono
<ghytr> elanonimato9, puedes cambiar de dns si quieres
<ghytr> yo creia que ono era un programa y veo que es un proveedor de aceso internet.
<ghytr> elanonimato9, ya que no repondes te dejo arreglar el problema.
<elanonimato9> lo siento no estaba pendiente
<elanonimato9> esque estoy intentando instalar el driver
<elanonimato9> hola a todos
<elanonimato9>  tengo un problema con el router de ono y ubuntu
<elanonimato9>  no llega ni a 6 megas
<elanonimato9>  y tengo 50
<peter[lY]> buenas
<peter[lY]> alguien a conseguido hacer un kubuntu portable usb ?
<peter[lY]> !rpm
<kubot> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<peter[lY]> !usb
<kubot> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<peter[lY]> helllooooooooooooooooo
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-31
<matosla> Hola
<Paska> hola buenas
<Paska> una ayudita por favor que vendo de estar fuera un mes fuera
<Paska> y mi padre se cargo el ordenador otra vez...
<Paska> hizo una actualizacion que todavia estoy intando ver que es y de repente no se conecta al wifi...
<Paska> hace el intento pero nada de nada... ni reiniciando el driver ni nada... y la red esta en mi casa asi que deberia
<Paska> se queda en un intento hasta que alcanza el timeout y no me deja modificar las propiedades de la red
<Paska> gracias por la ayuda
<Paska> menuda mierda de comunidad bye
<mimecar> estaría bien leer primero como funcionan las cosas en el IRC
<mimecar> ya buscará en un foro
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-01
<sirix> buenas noches
<Tiffon> nas
<snakerios> Hola que tal
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-02
<noside> saludos , alguien sabe por que los programas de windows que se utilizan para crear memorias usb no funcionan bien con WINE
<Zacaron> buenas
<snakerios> hola ¿como estan? saludos desde venezuela
<snakerios> Hola
<Zacaron> hola
<guampa> buenas
<nachi> hola a todos
<nachi> Por acá preguntando algo nada que ver, si me pueden ayudar please
<nachi> alguien sabe si existe algún canal de proyectos hidráulicos domiciliarios?
<dannyLopez> ¿Lo de los íconos será un problema mío o de Chrome?
<dannyLopez> http://i.imgur.com/AgqtL2n.png
<dannyLopez> No se puede acceder a este sitio
<dannyLopez> Es posible que la página web en chrome://fileicon/%2Fmedia%2Fdmunoz%2FW81X64%2FDrivers%2F45g502wf.exe?scale=1x no funcione temporalmente o se haya trasladado de manera permanente a una nueva dirección web.
<dannyLopez> ERR_FAILED
<MrTulias> Buenas, tengo unproblemilla con rtkit o pulseaudio (no lo tengo claro) Hasta ahora he vist esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124962/
<MrTulias> No tengo claro si tengo que parar alguno de los procesos o intentar otra cosa
<MrTulias> estoy usando xubuntu 16.04
<GridCube> pero cual es el problema MrTulias?
<MrTulias> no lo tengo claro del todo, el el paste pongo lo que he probado. Me aparecen muchs mensajes en syslog de un proceso que da problemas
<MrTulias> no sé si es cosa de rtkit o pulseaudio (o alguna otra cosa)
<GridCube> pero cual es el problema?
<GridCube> solo que sale la advertencia?
<MrTulias> pero sin parar, el archivo syslog crece a unos 22 Kb al minuto
<MrTulias> el problema en sí no sé lo que es
<GridCube> MrTulias: el ultimo upload de rtkit lo hizo https://launchpad.net/~fsateler
<MrTulias> pero el proceso que me dice rtkit creo que es pulseaudio, no me queda claro. La diferencia que le veo con otros procesos (mirando con top) es que casi todos los procesos tienen un 'NI' de 0 y pulseaudio -11, pero ni idea
<MrTulias> como no sé lo que es el Ni ese no sé si está bien o mal
<MrTulias> Antes de que empiece a repetirse el mensaje un montón en el syslog aparecen un par de líneas diciendo que le falta un fichero
<MrTulias> Sep  2 16:21:53 machine pulseaudio[1393]: [pulseaudio] authkey.c: Failed to load authentication key '/home/euge/.config/pulse/cookie': No existe el archivo o el directorio
<MrTulias> Sep  2 16:21:53 machine pulseaudio[1393]: [pulseaudio] authkey.c: Failed to open cookie file '/home/euge/.pulse-cookie': No existe el archivo o el directorio
<MrTulias> ¿Le puedo crear un fichero vacío o es un fichero que no tengo?
<MrTulias> sí que está el fichero, pero no tiene los mismos permisos que los otros que aparecen en el directorio
<MrTulias> le faltan los permisos de lectura del grupo y de otros
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-03
<r1ghtz0> buenas que tal
 * Acacio ola
 * icemodding hola!
<Basketball> hola
<Basketball> como estan
<guampa> buenas
<n-iCe> hola hola
<icemodding> todo bién
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-04
<mark32f> buenas
<mark32f> me pueden ayudar con un script en bash
<Tiffon> nas
<mark32f> alguien me ayuda con bash
<rijnswand> hola! ¿hay alguna forma de evitar que xchat abra este canal cada vez que lo inicio? la opción de autoconectarse esta desmarcada, pero siempre se vuelve a conectar y tengo que abandonarlo a mano
<mimecar> configura los canales en el servidor
<rijnswand> mimecar, gracias
<jalb> (clear
<javier_> hola. alguien me puede ayudar con el error BrokenCount>0
<mimecar> tendrás que dar más información
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<javier_> me sale un icono rojo con una linea horizontal blanca en la parte superior derecha de la pantalla
<javier_> y no me deja actualizar los paquetes
<mimecar> actualiza desde la consola
<mimecar> puede ser un error puntual
<javier_> dice que de pronto se ha instalado un paquete cuya dependencia no se satisfase
<mimecar> ¿has usado apt-get -f para ponerlo?
<javier_> si claro
<mimecar> eso no suele ser buena idea
<mimecar> ¿qué paquete has instalado de esa forma?
<javier_> donde me sale el mensaje dice que use apt-get -f
<javier_> pero tampoco funciona
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida del comando apt-get -f
<javier_> dice orden no encontrada
<mimecar> escribe el comando que estás poniendo en la consola de Ubuntu
<mimecar> ponle install
<mimecar> apt-get -f install
<mimecar>  
<javier_> ok
<javier_> http://pastebin.com/zUJXrz4B
<javier_> ahi está lo que me sale
<mimecar> estás instalando KUbuntu en un equipo que tiene Ubuntu
<javier_> pues una vez intenté instalar el esccritorio kde
<mimecar> Ubuntu tiene paquetes que dan conflicto con KDE
<javier_> mm
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/621284/unmet-dependencies-when-trying-to-install-kde-plasma-5-3-on-ubuntu-15-04
<javier_> y como hago para reparar eso?
<javier_> ??
<mimecar> sigo los pasos para eliminar los paquetes de Ubuntu que eliminan el problema
<javier_> sabes cuales son esos paquetes?
<mimecar> lee la respuesta
<mimecar> que pone en el enlace
<javier_> sudo dpkg -P unity-scope-gdrive
<javier_> sudo dpkg -P account-plugin-google
<javier_> sudo dpkg -P account-plugin-facebook
<javier_> sudo apt-get install -f
<mimecar> esos paquetes
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<javier_> pero los de google y facebook no salen en mi error
<mimecar> deben estar como dependencias para instalar el paquete de KDE que da el error
<javier_> mmm ok
<javier_> desapareció ese aviso voy a reiniciar para ver como queda
<javier_> muchas gracias
<mimecar> ok
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-28
<JohnFeerx> como puedo conectar pidgin con faccebook ya que xmpp no funciona mas?
<pesca> hasta donde sé había un plugin para facebook, que no era xmpp
<JohnFeerx> si pero funciona con windows lo tengo configurado, pero en ubuntu no, nose como
<JohnFeerx> ya resolvi lo del pidgin facebook instale el plugin purple-facebook
<GridCube> :)
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-29
<Tiffon> nas
<ived> hola a todos alguien conoce alguna aplicacion para ubuntu que pueda emular un router? verán tengo una tarjeta wifi configurada como AP, pero quisiera restringir un poco la velocidad segun las ips, algo muy facil en los routers, pero en ubuntu ap ni opcion da.
<MrTulias> en synaptic aparece dynamips como emulador de ciscos, pero aparecen bastantes más
<MrTulias> ived, ¿Tienes synaptic instalado?
<ived> siiii
<ived> por supuesto
<MrTulias> pues si pones en buscar «router» te aparecen ciento y pico paquetes
<ived> habra alguno que sea grafico?
<ived> me llevo bien con la consola pero tampoco quiero perder tres dias con el asunto jejeje
<MrTulias> eso ya no sé, será cuestión de mirar en las descripciones a ver si alguno te convence y probar
<ived> ok, gracias...
<MrTulias> por nada :p
<ived> 146 paquetes aparecieron ja
<ived1> :-D
<cilenox>  /Server irc.irc-hispano.org
<Horis>  <Horis> Hola , en informatica para separar un parametro de otro distinto que se añade , ¿ cual es el signo que lo separa con aceptacion? [20:16] <Horis> son :  una ,  o ; ¿u otro en concreto? [20:17] <Horis> probé con un - pero no me sirve [20:18] <Horis> Es a la hora de rellenar un campo para añadir datos a un router
<Horis> probe con / pero tampoco sirve
 * fenixin pasenlo lindo , hasta otro ratico
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-30
<Genelyk> hola
<Genelyk> tengo una consulta.
<usuario-vaio> suuu
<usuario-vaio> siiii
 * fenixin hola
<GridCube> hola
<gat> hola, ¿pueden ayudarme? Tengo problemas para subir programas a mi arduino, aparentemente no está bien el puerto...
 * fenixin pasen linda noche , hasta otro ratico , sean felices
<szyszeja> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-31
<johnfeerx> quiero configurar el kdnlive y me da opcion de los fps que no tengo idea
 * fenixin pasen linda noche , y sobre todo sean felices boa noite
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-01
<Sanus> Hola
<Sanus> tengo una duda al respecto de ubuntu
<Sanus> y necesito ayuda al respeto
<johnfeerx> dila
<Sanus> he formateado mi usb
<Sanus> y ahora no me lo reconoce
<Sanus> y  necesito que mi pc lo reconozca porque quiero usarlo..
<Sanus> alguien me puede sugerir algun modo de solucionarlo?
<Sanus> HOla? alguien disponible ahora?
 * fenixin hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-02
<Guest31965> ¬¬
<GridCube> o-o
<omem> Buen dia a todos
<omem> Alguien ha presentadot algun examen de Linux Foundation?
 * fenixin hola
 * fenixin pasen linda noche , coidense y sean felices ; Hasta otro ratito que la luz les ilumine :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-03
 * fenixir hola
<fritur_mad> hola
<fritur_mad> una pregunta que no tiene micho que ver, pero ¿pq ultimamente no puedo conectarme a irc.hispano?
<fenixir> fritur_mad,  a mi me ocurria igual es el servidor
<fenixir> fritur_mad,  usa hispano.org verdad?
<fritur_mad> si
<fritur_mad> es q no puedo conectarme ni desde el pc ni desde el móvil
<fritur_mad> no se que pasa
<fenixir> espera
<fenixir> fritur_mad,  disculpa me llamaron
<fritur_mad> no pasa nada
<fenixir> fritur_mad,  use este servidor miranda.chathispano.com
<fenixir> conectara sin problemas el anterior puede mantenerlo pero le aconsejo conectar primero con este
<fritur_mad> oh!
<fritur_mad> ha funcionado
<fritur_mad> increible
<fritur_mad> gracias! ;-)
<fenixir> fritur_mad,  listo solucionado
<fenixir> de nada
<fenixir> a mi me llevo un buen rato dar con un servidor util
<fritur_mad> no se que pasaba,antes mefuncionaban los otros
<fenixir> fritur_mad,  y si no me equivoco funciona pero el problema es que xchat y hexchat no se consiguen conectar
<fenixir> si lo usas por comando si va  o almenos a mi me iva pero es una lata andar siempre asi
<fritur_mad> pues vaya
<fenixir> pues listoa  disfrutarlo fritur_mad yo ando en varias redes  tambien entre ellas la del hispano
<fritur_mad> perfect
<fritur_mad> reinicio, un saludo y gracias de nuevo
 * fenixir pasen linda noche , sean felices  . Que la luz les ilumine en su camino que de noche  hace falta luz :P
<uruks> hola gente no hay manera estoy intentando instalar flashplayer desde mi ubuntu17 y el mensaje es el de siempre el plugin adobe flash ha fallado . curiosamente desde el ubuntu16 que antes tenia me lo instale y si me funcionaba
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-28
<acacio> ola
 * acacio me retiro pasen linda noche , mañana mas :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-29
 * acacio pasen linda noche , mañana mas👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-30
<GridCube> hi
<KanerixWolfe17> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<KanerixWolfe17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<KanerixWolfe17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<KanerixWolfe17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kayamm16> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<kayamm16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kayamm16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kayamm16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<huhlig8> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<huhlig8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<huhlig8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<huhlig8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Janusz17> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<Janusz17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Janusz17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Janusz17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<irinix2> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<irinix2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<irinix2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<irinix2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<iamtakingiteasy> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<obserd> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<iamtakingiteasy> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<obserd> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<iamtakingiteasy> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<obserd> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<iamtakingiteasy> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<obserd> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
 * acacio pasen linda noche hasta otro ratito👀
<salapin> Buenas noches, a continuacion expongo mi problema:
<salapin> Tengo una tablet concretamente la teclast tbook 11 y me gustaria hacer correr kubuntu en ella, sabeis si esto es posible? me han hablado de linuxium y tal. Pero la verdad es que no consigo hacer que funcione
<salapin> nadie me puede ayudar, por favor.
<salapin> intentaré mañana, ahora me tengo que marchar, buenas noches a todos/as
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-01
<mimecar> buenas..
<acacio> hola
<mimecar> hola acacio
<acacio> que tranquilo anda esto mimecar
<mimecar> sí, el IRC ha bajado mucho
<mimecar> y Telegram tampoco ayuda mucho
<acacio> mimecar,  ya viene bajando desde hace años , aunque tambien va por temporadas
<mimecar> cierto
<acacio> yo ando ultimamente por aca a ratos , ya que ando poniendome un poco al dia con los cms
<mimecar> CMS = gestores de contenidos?
<acacio> asi es mimecar
<acacio> ando dudando entre joonla y wordpress , asi que ando curioseando y testeando ambos
<mimecar> he usado los dos
<mimecar> de Joomla! me esperaría a la versión 4.0
<acacio> de momento ando cotillenado y adaptandome a ellos
<acacio> suelo hacer en html y php pero un cms ayuda y ahorra tiempo y trabajo y la intencion es adaptarme a uno que puedea ser versatil
<mimecar> salvo diseños a medida, te aconsejo que uses un CMS
<mimecar> ahorrarás mucho tiempo aunque tiene también inconvenientes
<acacio> mimecar,  recien tengo unos dias trasteando , antes php, html y algun foro como smf
<acacio> es la idea de usar cms puedes crear varios user e incluso interactuar maas rapido y ganar tiempo
<acacio> mimecar,  el interesarme por cms es a causa d eun proyecto que tengo entre manos a nivel digamos personal , necesito que varias personas puedan colaborar , eso lo podria hacer con un foro pero quiero una apariencia diferente ya que sera algo asi tipo web donde se de informacion y se compartan cosillas
<mimecar> un CMS está preparado para eso
<acacio> claro por eso ya que estan a disposicion estudiar yoptar por uno pero aun no se por cual descartarme
<mimecar> wordpress es más popular
<mimecar> y tienes más extensiones / temas comerciales
<acacio> si es lo que vi
<acacio> de echo vi bastantes webs diseñadas con wordpress
<acacio> ademas jonla almenos la version que pude instalar lo veo algo mas lioso , no se si las versiones actuales mejorarian
<mimecar> está mejor organizado que wordpress
<mimecar> aunque wordpress lleva mejor el tema del contenido multimedia
<acacio> me centrare por el momento en wordpress creo sera lo mas sensato , luego mas adelante si acaso me pondre con joonla , pues los dos a la vez va a ser complicado y tengo que escoger uno mimecar
<mimecar> es importante que no dupliques esfuerzos
<mimecar> se puede pasar de uno a otro, pero si la web tiene algo de exito, la cosa se complica
<acacio> mimecar,  ademas wordpress si pude instalar la ultima version , ya tendre que buscar algun theme o crearlo , tendre que estudiar un poco eso tambien
<mimecar> modificarás uno de los temas por defecto
<mimecar> o comprarás uno comercial
<acacio> mimecar,  yo creo que  la hare con wordpress para lo que es va bien y asi me servira para ir conociendolo mejor
<mimecar> hacer un tema que funcione en ordenador y dispositivos móviles no es trivial
<acacio> mimecar,  la idea seria modificar uno existente , ya que no puedo permitirme gastos
<acacio> si la web va comoe spero igual ya seria invertir un poco
<mimecar> siempre puedes probarla en local y luego restaurar el backup en un servidor
<mimecar> si que tienes que tener en cuenta que en los servidores puedes tener limitaciones importantes
<acacio> si mimecar ya anbdo en local  con wordpress y joonla , asi lot engo mas a mano y ma srapido
<mimecar> lo normal es que tengas problemas con la configuración de correo
<mimecar> para que la web mande correos
<acacio> mimecar,  eso e slo de menos loq ue me interesa es el diseño configuracion etc... La webd e entrada no usara email
<mimecar> aunque sea para mandar la contraseña al usuario
<mimecar> es importante que lo tengas en cuenta
<acacio> mimecar,  es mas que nada una web donde un grupod e personas publicaran , asi que puedo darles el reg a mano en eso sin problemas
<mimecar> tendrás que entrar en la web para ver comentarios y otras tareas de gestión
<mimecar> ya que no te llegarán avisos
<acacio> mimecar,  en eso no hay problema creame
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-26
<Rad> hola
<Rad> buen dia
<Rad> alguien para ayuda/soporte?
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-27
<GridCube> hi
<JuanCuero32> buena diosa
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-28
<Maguila> Buenas, ¿Alguien tiene idea de cómo puedo averiguar porqué mi laptop se congela cuando la despierto después de suspenderla?
<Maguila> no me pasaba con versiones de linux y ahora me pasa con cualquier distro
<Maguila> no me pasaba con versiones anteriores de linux y ahora me pasa con cualquier distro
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-29
<Maguila> Pobre IRC, ya nadie lo pela
<GridCube> vio
<n-iCe> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-30
<weonrandom> hello manes
<weonrandom> xD
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-31
<xiculan> hola, una consulta, necesito instalar ubuntu 17, puedo tener el sistema actualizado manteniendo esta version?
<Kumool> xiculan: porque necesitas instalar ubuntu 17?
<Kumool> osea, esas versiones tienen 0days y otras cosas malas
<xiculan> hola kumool, esporque necesito instalar un sistemade videovigilancia que sse llama shinobi, pero al final lo instalare en el 18, gracias por responder :)
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-24
<Guest24748> hola
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-25
<evil> alguine me puede echar una mano, hace poco quue instale ubuntu-mate 20.04 y no encuentro donde puedo quitar las miniaturas de las pestañas del panel inferior
 * acaceo ola
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-27
<jotaxpe> hola amig@s, que experiencia tienen actualizando kernel, el sistema trae muchos errores al hacerlo? creo que mi kernel es antiguo, y está probocando que no pueda actualizar opengl, y no puedo correr openarena o stellarium
<evil> hay alguien al que pueda consultar?
